# Murdoch's News of the World hacks dead teenager's phone



## Chris

LONDON (AP)  Britain's voracious tabloids may have hit a new low: The News of the World was facing claims Tuesday that it hacked into an abducted teenager's phone messages, possibly hampering a police inquiry into her murder.

Britons are used to seeing their press harass royals, sports stars and celebrities, constantly eavesdropping and paying even the most tangential sources for information about stars' sex lives and drug problems.

Yet the hacking case involving 13-year-old Milly Dowler has horrified everyone, from British Prime Minister David Cameron to the hundreds of comments from people on Twitter.

Dowler's abduction in 2002 while walking home from school in Surrey, south of London, transfixed Britain until her decomposing body was found in the woods by mushroom pickers six months later.

But while police were pursuing all leads and Milly's parents were making dramatic appeals for any tidbit of information that could be useful, a private investigator working for the News of the World tabloid allegedly hacked into her cell phone, listened to her messages, and even deleted some to make room for possible new ones.

Mark Lewis, a lawyer representing Dowler's parents, said Tuesday the suspected hacking may have hampered the police investigation and he plans to sue the tabloid for its interference after Dowler went missing.

It was never determined how long Dowler was alive after being abducted but the tabloid's actions reportedly came in the days right after her disappearance. Police realized some messages had been deleted, giving them and Milly's parents false hope that she was still alive.

Pressure mounted Tuesday on Rebekah Brooks, editor of the tabloid when Dowler disappeared and now a top Murdoch executive in the U.K., to resign.

Britain shocked by hacking into slain girl's phone - Yahoo! News


----------



## California Girl

The NotW is in deep, deep, deep shit. They also hacked the phones of the parents of two little girls who went missing and were later found murdered. 

Shameful behavior.


----------



## Modbert

> It was never determined how long Dowler was alive after being abducted but the tabloid's actions reportedly came in the days right after her disappearance. Police realized some messages had been deleted, giving them and Milly's parents false hope that she was still alive.



Appalling beyond words.


----------



## chikenwing

Sad,but bet they sold a lot more papers.


----------



## kiwiman127

chikenwing said:


> Sad,but bet they sold a lot more papers.



And that's what Murdoch is all about, sensational tabloid news reporting,,it makes Murdoch a lot of money and who cares who gets hurt. Someone needs to be punished and punished Big Time and I'm not just talking about just a fine.


----------



## Chris

Murdered teenager Milly Dowler wasn't the only person whose voicemail was hacked by the unscrupulous folks at News Corp paper News of the World&#8212;it now appears that the families of victims of the 7/7 terrorist bombings in London were "targets" as well.

Police working on the "Operating Weeting" investigation into the News of the World phone hacking have apparently been contacting 7/7 families "to warn them they were targeted by the paper." (Such good timing, too, with the sixth anniversary coming up later this week.)

It doesn't stop there, either: The parents of murdered girls Holly Wells and Jessica Chapman were also victims of the hacking, based on documents found in the home of the News of the World's private investigator, who has since been jailed for his part in the hacking.

And as the scandal widens, so too does the roll of people implicated: The News was apparently paying off senior police officers between 2003 and 2007 under the editorship of Andy Coulson (pictured back, left)&#8212;who later was appointed director of communications for Prime Minister David Cameron. (Coulson resigned in January.)

Meanwhile, Coulson's predecessor Rebekah Brooks (pictured back, right), now the chief of News International, the News Corp vehicle that owns News of the World, claims to have been unaware of the phone hacking that took place while she was the paper's editor&#8212;though former News journalist Paul McMullan says that "of course" Brooks was aware. Jack Shafer, writing in Slate, thinks that News Corp owner Rupert Murdoch (pictured front, right) may himself become a casualty:

Families of 7/7 Bombing Victims Had Phones Hacked by Murdoch Paper


----------



## Toronado3800

Good find. The reputation of the paper from top to bottom deserves tarnished.


----------



## Chris

Now, following allegations this week that the paper also illegally eavesdropped on murder victims and the families of people killed in terrorist bombings, Cameron said an independent inquiry was needed.

"We are no longer talking about politicians and celebrities but murder victims, potentially terrorist victims. It's absolutely disgusting what has taken place," Cameron said in the House of Commons. "I think everyone in this house and country will be revolted by what they've heard and seen on their TV screens."

But Cameron said the inquiry could not begin until after the police investigation was done, for fear of interfering with it.

Separately, London's Metropolitan Police said Wednesday they were opening an investigation into the possible bribery of police officers by people working for the News International media group.

Papers given to the Metropolitan Police by News International lawyers "include information relating to alleged inappropriate payments to a small number of... officers," Commissioner Paul Stephenson said in a statement Wednesday.

Terror victim's father levels new charge at Murdoch paper - CNN.com


----------



## California Girl

Toronado3800 said:


> Good find. The reputation of the paper from top to bottom deserves tarnished.



Hardly a 'find', since it's been a leader on most of the UK's news outlets for weeks, on and off. 

And, before we get too excited about Murdock... this is SOP for vast numbers of media across the world. One wonders how many US organizations have used similar tactics.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

This kind of thing stinks and I hope it results in jail time.   The folks on the paper may very well be complicit in the murders.


----------



## Political Junky

UK lawmakers to debate Murdoch press phone-hacking claims - Interaksyon.com

Disgusting, what Murcoch will stoop to for a buck.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> The NotW is in deep, deep, deep shit. They also hacked the phones of the parents of two little girls who went missing and were later found murdered.
> 
> Shameful behavior.



It's more than just shameful...it's criminal.

Murdoch should be locked up for supporting this.


----------



## Moonglow

Murdoch is about to get his comeuppance


----------



## Moonglow

Political Junky said:


> UK lawmakers to debate Murdoch press phone-hacking claims - Interaksyon.com
> 
> Disgusting, what Murcoch will stoop to for a buck.



Look at what he has done with FOX


----------



## uscitizen

Fox England edition.  Fair and balanced.


----------



## MarcATL

uscitizen said:


> Fox England edition.  Fair and balanced.



More of the same unfairly unbalanced foolishness that we know and the rabid RWers love him for States-side.


----------



## JimH52

This is going to get a lot bigger and will probably stretch across the Pond.


----------



## JimH52

Political Junky said:


> UK lawmakers to debate Murdoch press phone-hacking claims - Interaksyon.com
> 
> Disgusting, what Murcoch will stoop to for a buck.





> FAIR AND BALANCED



Everyone gets screwed


----------



## Political Junky

*Thank God, News of the World is going out of business.
*
Britain's scandal-hit News of the World to close - Interaksyon.com


LONDON - Britain's News of the World tabloid will print the last edition in its 168-year history on Sunday following a devastating scandal over phone hacking, owner Rupert Murdoch's son James said Thursday.

The shock move comes after Britain's biggest-selling Sunday newspaper was hit by allegations that it had hacked the phones of a murdered girl, the relatives of dead soldiers and hundreds of celebrities, politicians and royals.

"Having consulted senior colleagues, I have decided that we must take further decisive action with respect to the paper. This Sunday will be the last issue of the News of the World," James Murdoch said in a statement.
<more>


----------



## Chris

Political Junky said:


> *Thank God, News of the World is going out of business.
> *
> Britain's scandal-hit News of the World to close - Interaksyon.com
> 
> 
> LONDON - Britain's News of the World tabloid will print the last edition in its 168-year history on Sunday following a devastating scandal over phone hacking, owner Rupert Murdoch's son James said Thursday.
> 
> The shock move comes after Britain's biggest-selling Sunday newspaper was hit by allegations that it had hacked the phones of a murdered girl, the relatives of dead soldiers and hundreds of celebrities, politicians and royals.
> 
> "Having consulted senior colleagues, I have decided that we must take further decisive action with respect to the paper. This Sunday will be the last issue of the News of the World," James Murdoch said in a statement.
> <more>



Now if they would just shut down FoxNews....


----------



## whitehall

Terrible stuff they do in the country formerly known as England to get a story. Americans tend to be complacent about the greatest document in the world, the US Constitution, but other countries don't have the same "bill of rights". I guess no laws were broken or somebody would be under arrest.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> Murdoch is about to get his comeuppance



Think they'll put him in prison, since he personally hacked the phone?

Whacha think, sparky?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> Now if they would just shut down FoxNews....



Can't Dear Leader just outlaw all non-party news sources?

C'mon Chris, you can crush free speech and freedom of the press, you and your party just need to work harder!


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Chris said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank God, News of the World is going out of business.
> *
> Britain's scandal-hit News of the World to close - Interaksyon.com
> 
> 
> LONDON - Britain's News of the World tabloid will print the last edition in its 168-year history on Sunday following a devastating scandal over phone hacking, owner Rupert Murdoch's son James said Thursday.
> 
> The shock move comes after Britain's biggest-selling Sunday newspaper was hit by allegations that it had hacked the phones of a murdered girl, the relatives of dead soldiers and hundreds of celebrities, politicians and royals.
> 
> "Having consulted senior colleagues, I have decided that we must take further decisive action with respect to the paper. This Sunday will be the last issue of the News of the World," James Murdoch said in a statement.
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if they would just shut down FoxNews....
Click to expand...


There is a difference between ethical failure, which results in the paper going broke (What happened here is all the advertisers have pulled out) and a news organization begin suppressed (what you seem to be calling for ) because you don't like the information it prints.

Be careful in going over that line.

That said, I think Murdoch needs to answer quite a few questions, as I don't think a problem this pervasive would have been allowed to happen if it had not been tacitly condoned or encouraged at the highest levels of the organization.   Ol Rupert better make reservations for the finest cell in Dartmoor if things go the way I think they will.

and we may get another British election sometime soon as well.


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank God, News of the World is going out of business.
> *
> Britain's scandal-hit News of the World to close - Interaksyon.com
> 
> 
> LONDON - Britain's News of the World tabloid will print the last edition in its 168-year history on Sunday following a devastating scandal over phone hacking, owner Rupert Murdoch's son James said Thursday.
> 
> The shock move comes after Britain's biggest-selling Sunday newspaper was hit by allegations that it had hacked the phones of a murdered girl, the relatives of dead soldiers and hundreds of celebrities, politicians and royals.
> 
> "Having consulted senior colleagues, I have decided that we must take further decisive action with respect to the paper. This Sunday will be the last issue of the News of the World," James Murdoch said in a statement.
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if they would just shut down FoxNews....
Click to expand...


Now, we see the face behind the mask. Chris doesn't want any opposition to the left wing hacks.


----------



## California Girl

Let's examine the facts. 

The NotW hacked phones - not just of celebrities and politicians, but of missing children - raising false hope that they were alive. They hacked the phones of the families of the dead from July 7, 2005 terror attacks in London. They hacked the phones of the families of Britain's war heroes. They absolutely deserve to be closed down.

However..... what is in it for Murdock. He plays the 'outraged owner' and throws out the NotW. Why? Because he wants to buy BSkyB.... which is a far bigger fish than the NotW. 

Having said that, anyone who calls for a media outlet to be closed just because they disagree with that station's coverage.... those people are unAmerican.... that's Chris. One wonders how many more on the left would be happy to see Fox closed down... for no other reason than they just don't like what Fox says.


----------



## Political Junky

California Girl said:


> Let's examine the facts.
> 
> The NotW hacked phones - not just of celebrities and politicians, but of missing children - raising false hope that they were alive. They hacked the phones of the families of the dead from July 7, 2005 terror attacks in London. They hacked the phones of the families of Britain's war heroes. They absolutely deserve to be closed down.
> 
> However..... what is in it for Murdock. He plays the 'outraged owner' and throws out the NotW. Why? Because he wants to buy BSkyB.... which is a far bigger fish than the NotW.
> 
> Having said that, anyone who calls for a media outlet to be closed just because they disagree with that station's coverage.... those people are unAmerican.... that's Chris. One wonders how many more on the left would be happy to see Fox closed down... for no other reason than they just don't like what Fox says.


British Sky Broadcasting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

News Corporation, currently has a 39.1% stake in BSkyB. News Corp also fully owns Sky Italia, about 78% of New Zealand's SKY Network Television Limited and b.net of Croatia and Montenegro.
The first CEO of BSkyB was Sam Chisholm, who was CEO of Sky TV before the merger. Chisholm served in this position until 1997. He was followed by Mark Booth who was credited with leading the company through the introduction of Sky. Tony Ball was appointed in 1999 and completed the company's analogue to digital conversion. He is also credited with returning the company to profit and bringing subscriber numbers to new heights. In 2003 Ball announced his resignation and James Murdoch, son of Rupert Murdoch was announced as his successor. This appointment caused allegations of nepotism from shareholders.[7]
On 7 December 2007 it was announced that Rupert Murdoch would be stepping down as BSkyB's Non-Executive Chairman and would be replaced by his son, James. It was also announced that James would be stepping down as CEO of BSkyB and will be replaced by Jeremy Darroch.[8]


----------



## California Girl

Political Junky said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's examine the facts.
> 
> The NotW hacked phones - not just of celebrities and politicians, but of missing children - raising false hope that they were alive. They hacked the phones of the families of the dead from July 7, 2005 terror attacks in London. They hacked the phones of the families of Britain's war heroes. They absolutely deserve to be closed down.
> 
> However..... what is in it for Murdock. He plays the 'outraged owner' and throws out the NotW. Why? Because he wants to buy BSkyB.... which is a far bigger fish than the NotW.
> 
> Having said that, anyone who calls for a media outlet to be closed just because they disagree with that station's coverage.... those people are unAmerican.... that's Chris. One wonders how many more on the left would be happy to see Fox closed down... for no other reason than they just don't like what Fox says.
> 
> 
> 
> British Sky Broadcasting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> News Corporation, currently has a 39.1% stake in BSkyB. News Corp also fully owns Sky Italia, about 78% of New Zealand's SKY Network Television Limited and b.net of Croatia and Montenegro.
> The first CEO of BSkyB was Sam Chisholm, who was CEO of Sky TV before the merger. Chisholm served in this position until 1997. He was followed by Mark Booth who was credited with leading the company through the introduction of Sky. Tony Ball was appointed in 1999 and completed the company's analogue to digital conversion. He is also credited with returning the company to profit and bringing subscriber numbers to new heights. In 2003 Ball announced his resignation and James Murdoch, son of Rupert Murdoch was announced as his successor. This appointment caused allegations of nepotism from shareholders.[7]
> On 7 December 2007 it was announced that Rupert Murdoch would be stepping down as BSkyB's Non-Executive Chairman and would be replaced by his son, James. It was also announced that James would be stepping down as CEO of BSkyB and will be replaced by Jeremy Darroch.[8]
Click to expand...


WILL MURDOCH COMPLETE $14-BILLION ACQUISITION OF BSKYB? | Studio Briefing

Britains Culture Secretary, Jeremy Hunt, said over the weekend that he will allow opponents of Rupert Murdochs effort to buy complete ownership of satellite operator BSkyB until the end of this week to raise final objections. 

^^^ That's from July 4, 2011. 

So, your point about old news would be? I mean apart from the obvious.... making a fucking idiot of yourself.


----------



## Uncensored2008

California Girl said:


> Having said that, anyone who calls for a media outlet to be closed just because they disagree with that station's coverage.... those people are unAmerican.... that's Chris. One wonders how many more on the left would be happy to see Fox closed down... for no other reason than they just don't like what Fox says.



Um, pretty much everyone on the left?

The anti-liberty left views freedom of speech as enemy #1..


----------



## Chris

Uncensored2008 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if they would just shut down FoxNews....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Dear Leader just outlaw all non-party news sources?
> 
> C'mon Chris, you can crush free speech and freedom of the press, you and your party just need to work harder!
Click to expand...


I was talking about Murdoch shutting it down, not the government.


----------



## Chris

California Girl said:


> Let's examine the facts.
> 
> The NotW hacked phones - not just of celebrities and politicians, but of missing children - raising false hope that they were alive. They hacked the phones of the families of the dead from July 7, 2005 terror attacks in London. They hacked the phones of the families of Britain's war heroes. They absolutely deserve to be closed down.
> 
> However..... what is in it for Murdock. He plays the 'outraged owner' and throws out the NotW. Why? Because he wants to buy BSkyB.... which is a far bigger fish than the NotW.
> 
> Having said that, anyone who calls for a media outlet to be closed just because they disagree with that station's coverage.... those people are unAmerican.... that's Chris. One wonders how many more on the left would be happy to see Fox closed down... for no other reason than they just don't like what Fox says.



No, not shut down for disagreeing, but for lying.

FoxNews has won the Lie of the Year award from Politifacts two years in a row.

But that California Girl....


----------



## toxicmedia

Rupert Murdoch is whats wrong with media in the western world. His conservative advocacy journalism model has begun changing the media world to the point where Europeans, Australians, and Americans are amongst the most misninformed people on the planet.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> I was talking about Murdoch shutting it down, not the government.



Why would Murdoch shut down the #1 news station? That would be stupid.


----------



## Chris

Uncensored2008 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Murdoch shutting it down, not the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Murdoch shut down the #1 news station? That would be stupid.
Click to expand...


Because he doesn't want to burn in hell?


----------



## Uncensored2008

toxicmedia said:


> Rupert Murdoch is whats wrong with media in the western world.



Well yes, of course.

The party decides what the public should be told - the NY Times and MSNBC spread the words of the party.

THEN BAM, Fox comes along and tells the other side - NOT EVEN APPROVED OF BY THE PARTY.

Silencing the opposition is the primary goal of you fascist democrats - silencing Fox is a good start.


BTW, do you think all fucking thugs are as impotent as you?


----------



## Trajan

Chris said:


> LONDON (AP)  Britain's voracious tabloids may have hit a new low: The News of the World was facing claims Tuesday that it hacked into an abducted teenager's phone messages, possibly hampering a police inquiry into her murder.
> 
> Britons are used to seeing their press harass royals, sports stars and celebrities, constantly eavesdropping and paying even the most tangential sources for information about stars' sex lives and drug problems.
> 
> Yet the hacking case involving 13-year-old Milly Dowler has horrified everyone, from British Prime Minister David Cameron to the hundreds of comments from people on Twitter.
> 
> Dowler's abduction in 2002 while walking home from school in Surrey, south of London, transfixed Britain until her decomposing body was found in the woods by mushroom pickers six months later.
> 
> But while police were pursuing all leads and Milly's parents were making dramatic appeals for any tidbit of information that could be useful, a private investigator working for the News of the World tabloid allegedly hacked into her cell phone, listened to her messages, and even deleted some to make room for possible new ones.
> 
> Mark Lewis, a lawyer representing Dowler's parents, said Tuesday the suspected hacking may have hampered the police investigation and he plans to sue the tabloid for its interference after Dowler went missing.
> 
> It was never determined how long Dowler was alive after being abducted but the tabloid's actions reportedly came in the days right after her disappearance. Police realized some messages had been deleted, giving them and Milly's parents false hope that she was still alive.
> 
> Pressure mounted Tuesday on Rebekah Brooks, editor of the tabloid when Dowler disappeared and now a top Murdoch executive in the U.K., to resign.
> 
> Britain shocked by hacking into slain girl's phone - Yahoo! News



they should put these guys in jail, period.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> Because he doesn't want to burn in hell?



Why not? He'll have you for company.


----------



## kiwiman127

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rupert Murdoch is whats wrong with media in the western world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, of course.
> 
> The party decides what the public should be told - the NY Times and MSNBC spread the words of the party.
> 
> THEN BAM, Fox comes along and tells the other side - NOT EVEN APPROVED OF BY THE PARTY.
> 
> Silencing the opposition is the primary goal of you fascist democrats - silencing Fox is a good start.
> 
> 
> BTW, do you think all fucking thugs are as impotent as you?
Click to expand...


Uncensored, Fox News is certainly supported by "the party", just like MSNBC is supported by the other party.
I certainly hope you were being sarcastic with your post, because I know you're smarter than that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

kiwiman127 said:


> Uncensored, Fox News is certainly supported by "the party",



Nope, the party wants Fox silenced.



> just like MSNBC is supported by the other party.



There is only one power party - only one who seeks to recreate the USSR with forcible repression of alternate viewpoints and sources of news not from the party.



> I certainly hope you were being sarcastic with your post, because I know you're smarter than that.



Fox news is the opposition, the expose' of a controlled news that is run on behalf of the DNC with a leftist agenda. Silence Fox and you silence the opposition - which is what the anti-liberty left incessantly works toward. I could give a shit that Fox is pro-GOP, ANYTHING which provides news that the leftist media represses and openly lies about is a service to the nation.

I don't want to go back to a world where Josef Goebbels and Edward Murrow decide what people can know.


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's examine the facts.
> 
> The NotW hacked phones - not just of celebrities and politicians, but of missing children - raising false hope that they were alive. They hacked the phones of the families of the dead from July 7, 2005 terror attacks in London. They hacked the phones of the families of Britain's war heroes. They absolutely deserve to be closed down.
> 
> However..... what is in it for Murdock. He plays the 'outraged owner' and throws out the NotW. Why? Because he wants to buy BSkyB.... which is a far bigger fish than the NotW.
> 
> Having said that, anyone who calls for a media outlet to be closed just because they disagree with that station's coverage.... those people are unAmerican.... that's Chris. One wonders how many more on the left would be happy to see Fox closed down... for no other reason than they just don't like what Fox says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not shut down for disagreeing, but for lying.
> 
> FoxNews has won the Lie of the Year award from Politifacts two years in a row.
> 
> But that California Girl....
Click to expand...


Then shut them all down, because each and every news channel has 'lied'. 

Idiot. 

The NotW didn't get shut down for lying, you fucking fool. It got closed because it's advertisers ran away - all of them - because the NotW hacked the phones not just of politicians and celebrities, but of the families of murder victims, and the families of Britain's war dead. The British public have some morals.... they tolerate media that takes a different political viewpoint to their own.... but they will not tolerate illegal and immoral behavior by journalists. 

Big difference between the British and the American left wing.... you just hate Fox because they don't kowtow to your idiocy. Happily, many more Americans value freedom of speech and freedom of the press. Pity that the left do not.


----------



## Political Junky

Uncensored2008 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored, Fox News is certainly supported by "the party",
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the party wants Fox silenced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just like MSNBC is supported by the other party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one power party - only one who seeks to recreate the USSR with forcible repression of alternate viewpoints and sources of news not from the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope you were being sarcastic with your post, because I know you're smarter than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox news is the opposition, the expose' of a controlled news that is run on behalf of the DNC with a leftist agenda. Silence Fox and you silence the opposition - which is what the anti-liberty left incessantly works toward. I could give a shit that Fox is pro-GOP, ANYTHING which provides news that the leftist media represses and openly lies about is a service to the nation.
> 
> I don't want to go back to a world where Josef Goebbels and Edward Murrow decide what people can know.
Click to expand...

Telling the other side, as Chris Wallace said to Jon Stewart, is not fair and balanced.


----------



## MikeFrank

how is the word news used after the name Fox?


----------



## MarcATL

I will have you all know that they are shutting that God-forsaken "news" company owned by Crazy Murdoch in England down!

News of the World shut down in bid to end phone-hacking scandal - Telegraph

Murdoch's scandal-hit News of the World to shut down - CNN.com

That's ONE of that criminal's lying "news/media" companies down.

YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!







*Party Time!!*


----------



## Chris

California Girl said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's examine the facts.
> 
> The NotW hacked phones - not just of celebrities and politicians, but of missing children - raising false hope that they were alive. They hacked the phones of the families of the dead from July 7, 2005 terror attacks in London. They hacked the phones of the families of Britain's war heroes. They absolutely deserve to be closed down.
> 
> However..... what is in it for Murdock. He plays the 'outraged owner' and throws out the NotW. Why? Because he wants to buy BSkyB.... which is a far bigger fish than the NotW.
> 
> Having said that, anyone who calls for a media outlet to be closed just because they disagree with that station's coverage.... those people are unAmerican.... that's Chris. One wonders how many more on the left would be happy to see Fox closed down... for no other reason than they just don't like what Fox says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not shut down for disagreeing, but for lying.
> 
> FoxNews has won the Lie of the Year award from Politifacts two years in a row.
> 
> But that California Girl....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then shut them all down, because each and every news channel has 'lied'.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> The NotW didn't get shut down for lying, you fucking fool. It got closed because it's advertisers ran away - all of them - because the NotW hacked the phones not just of politicians and celebrities, but of the families of murder victims, and the families of Britain's war dead. The British public have some morals.... they tolerate media that takes a different political viewpoint to their own.... but they will not tolerate illegal and immoral behavior by journalists.
> 
> Big difference between the British and the American left wing.... you just hate Fox because they don't kowtow to your idiocy. Happily, many more Americans value freedom of speech and freedom of the press. Pity that the left do not.
Click to expand...


Horseshit.

No one on the left if against freedom of speech.

This victimization on the right is hysterical. If anyone calls out FoxNews on their lies, then they are against "freedom of speech."

One day they will have to answer to God for their lies. I fear for them and you.


----------



## MarcATL

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not shut down for disagreeing, but for lying.
> 
> FoxNews has won the Lie of the Year award from Politifacts two years in a row.
> 
> But that California Girl....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shut them all down, because each and every news channel has 'lied'.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> The NotW didn't get shut down for lying, you fucking fool. It got closed because it's advertisers ran away - all of them - because the NotW hacked the phones not just of politicians and celebrities, but of the families of murder victims, and the families of Britain's war dead. The British public have some morals.... they tolerate media that takes a different political viewpoint to their own.... but they will not tolerate illegal and immoral behavior by journalists.
> 
> Big difference between the British and the American left wing.... you just hate Fox because they don't kowtow to your idiocy. Happily, many more Americans value freedom of speech and freedom of the press. Pity that the left do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> No one on the left if against freedom of speech.
> 
> This victimization on the right is hysterical. If anyone calls out FoxNews on their lies, then they are against "freedom of speech."
> 
> One day they will have to answer to God for their lies. I fear for them and you.
Click to expand...


The RepubliCON$ are always crying over one thing or another.

Their slogan is "Republicans: Forever victims...Join Us and Weep!"


----------



## rdean

Right wingers love Murdoch.  And everything he stands for.  They have the same ethics.  The same values.  He talks for them.


----------



## Political Junky

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/08/world/europe/08newscorp.html

Move to Close Newspaper Is Greeted With Suspicion


----------



## Toro

Modbert said:


> It was never determined how long Dowler was alive after being abducted but the tabloid's actions reportedly came in the days right after her disappearance. Police realized some messages had been deleted, giving them and Milly's parents false hope that she was still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appalling beyond words.
Click to expand...


This is absolutely appalling.  

Murdoch has shut this piece of shit down.


----------



## Toro

rdean said:


> Right wingers love Murdoch.  And everything he stands for.  They have the same ethics.  The same values.  He talks for them.



He's shutting the rag down.

I guess right-wingers are disgusted and appalled.


----------



## MarcATL

Toro said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers love Murdoch.  And everything he stands for.  They have the same ethics.  The same values.  He talks for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's shutting the rag down.
> 
> I guess right-wingers are disgusted and appalled.
Click to expand...


Are you disgusted and appalled with Murdoch for this criminalism?


----------



## Toro

MarcATL said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers love Murdoch.  And everything he stands for.  They have the same ethics.  The same values.  He talks for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's shutting the rag down.
> 
> I guess right-wingers are disgusted and appalled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you disgusted and appalled with Murdoch for this criminalism?
Click to expand...


No.  Not really.  I'm disgusted with The News of the World.


----------



## MarcATL

Toro said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's shutting the rag down.
> 
> I guess right-wingers are disgusted and appalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you disgusted and appalled with Murdoch for this criminalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Not really.  I'm disgusted with The News of the World.
Click to expand...


So you're not really opposed to the scumminess that Murdoch willfully engaged in?

What "news of the world" are you referring to btw?


----------



## Colin

whitehall said:


> Terrible stuff they do in the country formerly known as England to get a story. Americans tend to be complacent about the greatest document in the world, the US Constitution, but other countries don't have the same "bill of rights".* I guess no laws were broken or somebody would be under arrest.*



Best not to make guesses about things you know nothing about. Laws have been broken and it is likely arrests will be made today.

BTW, Another thing you seem to know little about...There is no country FORMERLY known as England. It still is England. Yet another snippet to improve your ignorance. Did you know that the English Bill of Rights of 1689, one of the fundamental documents of English constitutional law, was used as a basis for drafting the American Bill of Rights. 

You really should engage your brain cell before allowing your orifice to flap!


----------



## Colin

rdean said:


> Right wingers love Murdoch.  And everything he stands for.  They have the same ethics.  The same values.  He talks for them.



What a surprise! The partisan hacks even manage to spout their shit in a thread about a British newspaper. Fucking idiot!


----------



## Colin

An intruiging question is why Rebekah Brooks, NoW Chief Executive, is not being fired by Murdoch. Especially since she was the NoW editor at the time of the Milly Dowler phone tapping. Brooks claims she knew nothing of phone tapping. Really? Here's a letter she wrote to the House of Commons when she was editor of another of Murdoch's flagships, the Sun. Seems she hasn't known anything about phone tapping for quite some time!







Rebekah Brooks's 2009 letter to John Whittingdale: 'The Guardian has misled the British public' | Media | guardian.co.uk


----------



## waltky

NoW's demise dominates newspapers...

*Newspaper review: Demise of NoW dominates papers*
_8 July 2011 - The demise of the News of the World amid the phone-hacking scandal inspires headlines the tabloid's journalists would be proud of._


> "Goodbye, cruel World" is the Daily Telegraph's offering, while the Daily Mirror and the Times both come up with "Hacked to Death".  The Daily Mail talks of "the paper that died of shame" and the Daily Express has a similar "shut in shame".  The Sun, the News of the World's sister paper, declares: "World's End".
> 
> Cynical move?
> 
> The Independent's headline, based on comments made by News of the World journalists, talks of the "newspaper sacrificed to save one woman".  The Mail believes Rupert Murdoch's move was done to save his BSkyB deal and protect his son and News International chief executive Rebekah Brooks.  The Guardian thinks it is a "clinical" or even "cynical" action by Mr Murdoch.  The paper also reports that former editor Andy Coulson will be arrested on Friday but the police have not commented.
> 
> Yesteryears
> 
> There's little dancing on the grave, with several papers recalling years of News of the World triumphs and scoops.  The Mirror says "before the name became sullied beyond repair... it was famous for its celebrity exposes, hard-hitting investigations and campaigns".  The Telegraph says from its first edition in 1843, the News of the World "took pride in causing scandal and excitement with its coverage".  "Yesterday was a day that Fleet Street will long mourn," muses the Times.
> 
> Photo finish
> 
> In other news, the Mail talks of the "staggering cost" of running the new MPs expenses system, following a study by the National Audit Office.  The Independent says microbiologists at North Carolina State University have found that belly-buttons contain 1,400 strains of bacteria in a study.  Many papers have photos of the very last Harry Potter film, after its premiere in London last night.  "We salute one of the greatest British success stories ever," says the Sun.
> 
> BBC News - Newspaper review: Demise of NoW dominates papers


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not shut down for disagreeing, but for lying.
> 
> FoxNews has won the Lie of the Year award from Politifacts two years in a row.
> 
> But that California Girl....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shut them all down, because each and every news channel has 'lied'.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> The NotW didn't get shut down for lying, you fucking fool. It got closed because it's advertisers ran away - all of them - because the NotW hacked the phones not just of politicians and celebrities, but of the families of murder victims, and the families of Britain's war dead. The British public have some morals.... they tolerate media that takes a different political viewpoint to their own.... but they will not tolerate illegal and immoral behavior by journalists.
> 
> Big difference between the British and the American left wing.... you just hate Fox because they don't kowtow to your idiocy. Happily, many more Americans value freedom of speech and freedom of the press. Pity that the left do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> No one on the left if against freedom of speech.
> 
> This victimization on the right is hysterical. If anyone calls out FoxNews on their lies, then they are against "freedom of speech."
> 
> One day they will have to answer to God for their lies. I fear for them and you.
Click to expand...


Difference between you and I - I would never call for the closing down of any media outlet - no matter how much I disagreed with their agenda. That's a basic love of freedom. The left loves freedom - for them, but not for others. 

You need not 'fear' for me, I'm smart enough to work out the difference between truth and lies.... apparently, you are not. If you were, then Fox would not be the only outlet you'd be howling to have closed. You'd be howling about MSNBC, CNN and ABC for a start. 

Your problem - too hysterical, not enough logic. 

Idiot.


----------



## California Girl

Andy Coulson (former Editor of the NotW) has been arrested. LMFAO. How the mighty are falling.


----------



## MarcATL

Uncensored2008 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Murdoch shutting it down, not the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Murdoch shut down the #1 news station? That would be stupid.
Click to expand...


Because keeping it open would be DETRIMENTAL to his business and his so-called "credibility" or what he thinks is his credibility.

IMO, he has none.


----------



## Chris

California Girl said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then shut them all down, because each and every news channel has 'lied'.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> The NotW didn't get shut down for lying, you fucking fool. It got closed because it's advertisers ran away - all of them - because the NotW hacked the phones not just of politicians and celebrities, but of the families of murder victims, and the families of Britain's war dead. The British public have some morals.... they tolerate media that takes a different political viewpoint to their own.... but they will not tolerate illegal and immoral behavior by journalists.
> 
> Big difference between the British and the American left wing.... you just hate Fox because they don't kowtow to your idiocy. Happily, many more Americans value freedom of speech and freedom of the press. Pity that the left do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> No one on the left if against freedom of speech.
> 
> This victimization on the right is hysterical. If anyone calls out FoxNews on their lies, then they are against "freedom of speech."
> 
> One day they will have to answer to God for their lies. I fear for them and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Difference between you and I - I would never call for the closing down of any media outlet - no matter how much I disagreed with their agenda. That's a basic love of freedom. The left loves freedom - for them, but not for others.
> 
> You need not 'fear' for me, I'm smart enough to work out the difference between truth and lies.... apparently, you are not. If you were, then Fox would not be the only outlet you'd be howling to have closed. You'd be howling about MSNBC, CNN and ABC for a start.
> 
> Your problem - too hysterical, not enough logic.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


"Love of freedom" has nothing to do with this, and you know it.

FoxNews has done more damage to this country than Al Qeada ever will.

And I do fear for you. What FoxNews does is morally wrong.


----------



## Chris

London (CNN) -- Andy Coulson, the prime minister's former press secretary, was arrested Friday in connection with allegations of phone hacking and corruption in a case that promises to be a growing political liability for David Cameron.

The scandal has prompted questions over the prime minister's judgment in hiring Coulson after he resigned as editor of the News of the World over the allegations.

Speaking shortly before his former aide's arrest was announced, Cameron went on the defensive at a Downing Street news conference Friday, saying: "The decision to hire him was mine, and mine alone."

He said he gave Coulson a second chance after assurances that he was not involved in wrongdoing at the newspaper.

Coulson had resigned from the News of the World over previous phone hacking allegations, but has denied knowledge of the alleged activities.

Former Cameron aide arrested in phone hacking scandal - CNN.com


----------



## MarcATL

I think more are going to get arrested over this crime.

And they should.


----------



## Uncensored2008

California Girl said:


> The NotW hacked phones - not just of celebrities and politicians, but of missing children - raising false hope that they were alive. They hacked the phones of the families of the dead from July 7, 2005 terror attacks in London. They hacked the phones of the families of Britain's war heroes. They absolutely deserve to be closed down.



I don't pretend to know English law, but in America, hacking cell phones will land one in prison. I does sound like someone needs to go to jail over this.



> Having said that, anyone who calls for a media outlet to be closed just because they disagree with that station's coverage.... those people are unAmerican.... that's Chris. One wonders how many more on the left would be happy to see Fox closed down... for no other reason than they just don't like what Fox says.



Chris is a fascist thug - most leftists are. Silencing the opposition is the main method of the left.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Political Junky said:


> Telling the other side, as Chris Wallace said to Jon Stewart, is not fair and balanced.



The thing about you fascists is that you lack any semblance of logic or education. 

Go sit on a teeter-totter by yourself - do you balance? No? You need something on the other side to balance. 

I understand, I really do - if all the facts are known, the left loses. Only by controlling the media and keeping the public ignorant can the left retain power.  Without Fox, the NY Times and MSNBC could demand that we have a robust economy and zero unemployment - without someone to expose the lie, they could say what they need to say in order to promote Dear Leader. They basically do anyway, but Fox exposes the lies.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> Horseshit.
> 
> No one on the left if against freedom of speech.



It's just that you define "freedom of speech" as being able to chant party mantras.

You seek to use the implied force of the federal government to silence opposing views - fact. You did it with the "fairness doctrine," you do it with the war on opposition news sources, you do it when shout down Coulter or others who attempt to speak.

You fascists are a bunch of fucking thugs - that is simple and irrefutable fact.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rdean said:


> Right wingers love Murdoch.



Not as much as you love Goebbels, though...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toro said:


> He's shutting the rag down.
> 
> I guess right-wingers are disgusted and appalled.



Disgusted and appalled that they hacked cell phones?

Of course we are - we have values. We are not fascist democrats who condemn the other side regardless of the facts. Again, I don't know English law, but someone should go to jail over this.


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> Right wingers love Murdoch.  And everything he stands for.  They have the same ethics.  The same values.  He talks for them.



By the standards of the left, we should silence you - because you spout lies. True story.


----------



## California Girl

Uncensored2008 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's shutting the rag down.
> 
> I guess right-wingers are disgusted and appalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusted and appalled that they hacked cell phones?
> 
> Of course we are - we have values. We are not fascist democrats who condemn the other side regardless of the facts. Again, I don't know English law, but someone should go to jail over this.
Click to expand...


Some already have. Others are likely to. The former Editor in Chief, Andy Coulson, was arrested today. Even more worrying, it is likely that some of London's Metropolitan Police will also be facing charges of corruption.... including officers who conducted the first inquiry into this whole fiasco in 2006. 

And.... it's not just the NotW..... other of Britain's tabloid press are also likely to be under investigation for the same tactics. That kind of blows the idiot lefties theory that it's Murdock.... it's not. It is systemic in the British tabloid press.


----------



## California Girl

Toro said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers love Murdoch.  And everything he stands for.  They have the same ethics.  The same values.  He talks for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's shutting the rag down.
> 
> I guess right-wingers are disgusted and appalled.
Click to expand...


I'm neither disgusted, nor appalled. I am interested in why he chose to shut down the NotW so fast. 

I am entertained by the American left who seem unable to grasp very basic facts about what is going on in the UK.


----------



## Blagger

If anyone on either side of the political spectrum (especially in the UK) thinks that Rupert Murdoch will see the inside of a British prison cell, then they're dangerously naive. Rupert Murdoch's media empire spans the political divide. When Tony Blair was in power, The Sun, one of Murdoch's tabloid rags, supported Blair's left-wing Labour party. Murdoch also the privelege of being the second private audience after the American President (Clinton) that followed Blair's election triumph in 1997. When David Cameron came into power, The Times, one of Murdoch's broadsheets, pledged allegience to Cameron's right-wing Conservative party. And guess who enjoyed the second private audience after the American President? Yup, that's right. Step forward, Mr. Murdoch! If you're blind to what I'm tacitly infering, I'll spell it out clearly. Rupert Murdoch is an incredibly powerful media baron, and will use whatever he has at his disposal, or means necessary, to distance himself and his family from this scandal.

Now, I myself am going to skirt speculation in this paragraph, but bear with me, and I'll provide credible links to what could very well be true. Media insiders believe that Murdoch is closing the NoTW so he can legally destroy records i.e - tangible evidence that could be used against him in any following investigation.

Link - Reuters

Except for the latest controversial revelations, this whole scandal is incredibly old news. Anyone that reads the last bastion of honest investigative journalism, Private Eye, will have been following this for the past five years at least. But the scandal goes much deeper than phone hacking. No, one of the private investigators at the centre of this ugly affair, though so-far untouchable, was a now-aquitted defendant in London's longest running murder inquiry. Jonathan Rees is a partner in a well-known private investigation company, and was charged with being complicit in the murder of Daniel Morgan, a fellow private investigator, in 1987. Despite numerous investigations and trials, no-one has been convicted of the murder. Rees is believed to be in command of a network of sources that holds damning evidence against senior members of London's Metropolitan Police. 

Lastly, credit where credit's due. Through determined hard work and due dilligence, this whole scandal was exposed after a journalist at the (left-wing) Guardian spotted an email printed in a gossip column in one of Murdoch's tabloids, The Sun. This is a perfect case of the accused shooting themselves squarely in the foot. I'm a conservative, but as I've already said/written, credit where credit's due. 


P.s. I've written this before, but I'll write it again. If you're actually interested in reading about events and scandals long before they're published by the mainstream press, subscribe to Private Eye. Nearly every major story I've read about or seen on television was reported indepth by Private Eye long before it hits the mainstream headlines. Private Eye is so notoriously accurate that it's required reading for all serious journalists, politicians or anyone that trades in current affairs. If you don't believe me, ask the FBI and SEC. It's required reading in their economic crimes divisions, along with nearly every law enforcement agency in Europe. Its editor, Ian Hislop, holds the record for being the most sued man in British legal history. The magazine is regularly in court, but has only ever lost once. I hold no stake in the magazine, but I sincerely advise anyone interested in reading about current affairs long before they hit the headlines.

Private Eye.


----------



## Blagger

If anyone on either side of the political spectrum (especially in the UK) thinks that Rupert Murdoch will see the inside of a British prison cell, then they're dangerously naive. Rupert Murdoch's media empire spans the political divide. When Tony Blair was in power, The Sun, one of Murdoch's tabloid rags, supported Blair's left-wing Labour party. Murdoch also the privelege of being the second private audience after the American President (Clinton) that followed Blair's election triumph in 1997. When David Cameron came into power, The Times, one of Murdoch's broadsheets, pledged allegience to Cameron's right-wing Conservative party. And guess who enjoyed the second private audience after the American President? Yup, that's right. Step forward, Mr. Murdoch! If you're blind to what I'm tacitly infering, I'll spell it out clearly. Rupert Murdoch is an incredibly powerful media baron, and will use whatever he has at his disposal, or means necessary, to distance himself and his family from this scandal.

Now, I myself am going to skirt speculation in this paragraph, but bear with me, and I'll provide credible links to what could very well be true. Media insiders believe that Murdoch is closing the NoTW so he can legally destroy records i.e - tangible evidence that could be used against him in any following investigation.

Link - Reuters

Except for the latest controversial revelations, this whole scandal is incredibly old news. Anyone that reads the last bastion of honest investigative journalism, Private Eye, will have been following this for the past five years at least. But the scandal goes much deeper than phone hacking. No, one of the private investigators at the centre of this ugly affair, though so-far untouchable, was a now-aquitted defendant in London's longest running murder inquiry. Jonathan Rees is a partner in a well-known private investigation company, and was charged with being complicit in the murder of Daniel Morgan, a fellow private investigator, in 1987. Despite numerous investigations and trials, no-one has been convicted of the murder. Rees is believed to be in command of a network of sources that holds damning evidence against senior members of London's Metropolitan Police. 

Lastly, credit where credit's due. Through determined hard work and due dilligence, this whole scandal was exposed after a journalist at the (left-wing) Guardian spotted an email printed in a gossip column in one of Murdoch's tabloids, The Sun. This is a perfect case of the accused shooting themselves squarely in the foot. I'm a conservative, but as I've already said/written, credit where credit's due. 


P.s. I've written this before, but I'll write it again. If you're actually interested in reading about events and scandals long before they're published by the mainstream press, subscribe to Private Eye. Nearly every major story I've read about or seen on television was reported indepth by Private Eye long before it hits the mainstream headlines. Private Eye is so notoriously accurate that it's required reading for all serious journalists, politicians or anyone that trades in current affairs. If you don't believe me, ask the FBI and SEC. It's required reading in their economic crimes divisions, along with nearly every law enforcement agency in Europe. Its editor, Ian Hislop, holds the record for being the most sued man in British legal history. The magazine is regularly in court, but has only ever lost once. I hold no stake in the magazine, but I sincerely advise anyone interested in reading about current affairs long before they hit the headlines.

Private Eye.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers love Murdoch.  And everything he stands for.  They have the same ethics.  The same values.  He talks for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's shutting the rag down.
> 
> I guess right-wingers are disgusted and appalled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm neither disgusted, nor appalled. I am interested in why he chose to shut down the NotW so fast.
Click to expand...


A cynical attempt to prevent the backlash affecting the rest of his media empire. People like Murdoch never do anything for moral reasons!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's shutting the rag down.
> 
> I guess right-wingers are disgusted and appalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither disgusted, nor appalled. I am interested in why he chose to shut down the NotW so fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cynical attempt to prevent the backlash affecting the rest of his media empire. People like Murdoch never do anything for moral reasons!
Click to expand...


Absolutely right. It has nothing to do with morals, and everything to do with his attempt to buy BSkyB. Sacrifice the little fish - along with the workers - to catch the big fish. 

But.... what it isn't.... it isn't anything to do with right wing or left wing agendas. It's about money. However, it appears that the American left are too stupid to understand that.


----------



## Truthmatters

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


If it has nothing to do with right or left then why does Rupert think Fox needs an agenda?


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> If it has nothing to do with right or left then why does Rupert think Fox needs an agenda?



The closure of the NotW was caused by the underhanded, immoral and illegal actions of its journalists. That has nothing to do with right or left wing agendas.... just your standard corruption, and law breaking.

Idiot.


----------



## Dot Com

Murdoch threw NoTW under the bus because he wants to control BSkyB and, as Swagger mentioned, possibly be able to destroy any incriminating evidence if thats the case.


----------



## Colin

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> If it has nothing to do with right or left then why does Rupert think Fox needs an agenda?




Another moron trying to import their particular brand of partisan hackery into a subject she knows little about and a country she knows absolutely nothing about. Your inability to think objectively is well demonstrated in this post!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> If it has nothing to do with right or left then why does Rupert think Fox needs an agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another moron trying to import their particular brand of partisan hackery into a subject she knows little about and a country she knows absolutely nothing about. Your inability to think objectively is well demonstrated in this post!
Click to expand...




I do apologize, Colin.... it appears that the left wing of America is incapable of following this complex topic.


----------



## Dot Com

If the BSkyB deal doesn't go through for Murdoch, because of this criminal activity, it will be a major body blow to NewsCorp lol


----------



## toxicmedia

Uncensored2008 said:


> The party decides what the public should be told - the NY Times and MSNBC spread the words of the party.


First...you don't think I would defend MSNBC and the NYT do you? Second...before 1996, The NYT wasn't anywhere near as biased as they are now. Since then, all their decent conservative editorial writers went to work for somewhere within Rupert Murdoch's conservative echo chamber.



Uncensored2008 said:


> THEN BAM, Fox comes along and tells the other side - NOT EVEN APPROVED OF BY THE PARTY.


You're just parrotting the justification for advocacy journalism that conservative media provides. I was actualy alive in the 70's and watching/reading news. If something like Watergate happened in 2006...Fox News would have been involved in the cover up if they were the first to uncover it. Woddward (Conservative) and Bernstein (Liberal) worked together to bring down the Nixon the criminal. Media was biased to the left a bit back then. But Fox/Rush and MSNBC/NYT are nothing but "yes men" for the ideologies of their intended audiences. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Silencing the opposition is the primary goal of you fascist democrats - silencing Fox is a good start.


That's really retarded...nobody is proposing Fox be silenced...you're such a drama queen.



Uncensored2008 said:


> BTW, do you think all fucking thugs are as impotent as you?


That statement is just more proof that people who have a head full of toxic mush from exposure to things like Fox and MSNBC say some pretty incoherant and hostile things.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dot Com said:


> If the BSkyB deal doesn't go through for Murdoch, because of this criminal activity, it will be a major body blow to NewsCorp lol



Yeah, I'm sure it will cause Fox News to fold and all dissent from the holy word of Dear Leader to stop, Scheiß Maus....


----------



## toxicmedia

California Girl said:


> Your problem - too hysterical, not enough logic.


Fox focus groups, like the ones Franl Lunz put together, figured out early on that audiences who were angry stayed tuned in longer than audiences who were thinking. You were hsyterical enough to tell me to "fuck off" for my short little post, when logic would dictate that disacknowlegment might be the better approach. 

You're hysterically angry, and it's natural for one to hate the most in others, the thing they like the least about themselves.


----------



## California Girl

toxicmedia said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem - too hysterical, not enough logic.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox focus groups, like the ones Franl Lunz put together, figured out early on that audiences who were angry stayed tuned in longer than audiences who were thinking. You were hsyterical enough to tell me to "fuck off" for my short little post, when logic would dictate that disacknowlegment might be the better approach.
> 
> You're hysterically angry, and it's natural for one to hate the most in others, the thing they like the least about themselves.
Click to expand...


No, I'm just more interested in the actual topic than stupid whiners turning every fucking thread in the Media forum into a whine about Fox. 

Fucking idiot. The topic..... NotW journalists hacking into people's phones. Not Fox. Focus. Fool.


----------



## Uncensored2008

toxicmedia said:


> First...you don't think I would defend MSNBC and the NYT do you?



Only with your life.

(Well, your neighbor's life - yer a lefty after all, charity begins in the pocket of another...)



> Second...before 1996, The NYT wasn't anywhere near as biased as they are now.



Bull-shit.....

The NY Times has been a propaganda outlet for the DNC since FDR.  All that has changed is that alternates to the state run media expose and highlight the absurd bias.



> Since then, all their decent conservative editorial writers went to work for somewhere within Rupert Murdoch's conservative echo chamber.



Newscorp isn't the entire position media. Freedom Press has dozens of papers which also publish non-party writers and stories.



> You're just parrotting the justification for advocacy journalism that conservative media provides.



I'm just stating the facts. From 1930 to 1990, America had a managed media that makes the USSR look open by comparison. 

Sure, a few dissenters like National Review existed, but the major media worked for the party. All three networks and the main sources of print were 100% in the bag for the DNC. 



> I was actualy alive in the 70's and watching/reading news.



As was I - and there was nothing other than the rubber stamping of stories which favored the democratic party. ABC, NBC and CBS all broadcast exactly the same stories with exactly the same left-wing spin. 



> If something like Watergate happened in 2006...Fox News would have been involved in the cover up



If something like the Clinton obstruction of justice happened in 1972, the public would have never heard about it. The party press would have buried the story



> if they were the first to uncover it. Woddward (Conservative) and Bernstein (Liberal)



Do you think Woodward was a tad more or less conservative than Michael Moore?

See, that is a tell - the assigned "conservatives" WERE people like Bob Woodward - who was a McGovern supporter and wrote four books trashing Bush.  It would be akin to naming Glen Beck as the "liberal" on Fox.

But the left thinks that this is "balance."



> That's really retarded...nobody is proposing Fox be silenced...



Try again.

{Obama White House Tries to Ban FOX News From Press Pool  MSM Backs Fox and Obama WH Backs Down}

Obama White House Tries to Ban FOX News From Press Pool &#8230; MSM Backs Fox and Obama WH Backs Down | Scared Monkeys


{Liberal Democrat Senator Rockefeller: Ban Fox News, MSNBC }

Marquette Warrior: Liberal Democrat Senator Rockefeller: Ban Fox News, MSNBC

I could go on for pages, as you know. The left is dedicated to crushing liberty and silencing opposition voices, it's easy to find calls to silence Fox.


----------



## Againsheila

Chris said:


> LONDON (AP)  Britain's voracious tabloids may have hit a new low: The News of the World was facing claims Tuesday that it hacked into an abducted teenager's phone messages, possibly hampering a police inquiry into her murder.
> 
> Britons are used to seeing their press harass royals, sports stars and celebrities, constantly eavesdropping and paying even the most tangential sources for information about stars' sex lives and drug problems.
> 
> Yet the hacking case involving 13-year-old Milly Dowler has horrified everyone, from British Prime Minister David Cameron to the hundreds of comments from people on Twitter.
> 
> Dowler's abduction in 2002 while walking home from school in Surrey, south of London, transfixed Britain until her decomposing body was found in the woods by mushroom pickers six months later.
> 
> But while police were pursuing all leads and Milly's parents were making dramatic appeals for any tidbit of information that could be useful, a private investigator working for the News of the World tabloid allegedly hacked into her cell phone, listened to her messages, and even deleted some to make room for possible new ones.
> 
> Mark Lewis, a lawyer representing Dowler's parents, said Tuesday the suspected hacking may have hampered the police investigation and he plans to sue the tabloid for its interference after Dowler went missing.
> 
> It was never determined how long Dowler was alive after being abducted but the tabloid's actions reportedly came in the days right after her disappearance. Police realized some messages had been deleted, giving them and Milly's parents false hope that she was still alive.
> 
> Pressure mounted Tuesday on Rebekah Brooks, editor of the tabloid when Dowler disappeared and now a top Murdoch executive in the U.K., to resign.
> 
> Britain shocked by hacking into slain girl's phone - Yahoo! News



I can forgive them for hacking into her phone, I can forgive them for listening to her messages, but deleting possible evidence?  The person responsible should to jailtime.


----------



## California Girl

Againsheila said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON (AP)  Britain's voracious tabloids may have hit a new low: The News of the World was facing claims Tuesday that it hacked into an abducted teenager's phone messages, possibly hampering a police inquiry into her murder.
> 
> Britons are used to seeing their press harass royals, sports stars and celebrities, constantly eavesdropping and paying even the most tangential sources for information about stars' sex lives and drug problems.
> 
> Yet the hacking case involving 13-year-old Milly Dowler has horrified everyone, from British Prime Minister David Cameron to the hundreds of comments from people on Twitter.
> 
> Dowler's abduction in 2002 while walking home from school in Surrey, south of London, transfixed Britain until her decomposing body was found in the woods by mushroom pickers six months later.
> 
> But while police were pursuing all leads and Milly's parents were making dramatic appeals for any tidbit of information that could be useful, a private investigator working for the News of the World tabloid allegedly hacked into her cell phone, listened to her messages, and even deleted some to make room for possible new ones.
> 
> Mark Lewis, a lawyer representing Dowler's parents, said Tuesday the suspected hacking may have hampered the police investigation and he plans to sue the tabloid for its interference after Dowler went missing.
> 
> It was never determined how long Dowler was alive after being abducted but the tabloid's actions reportedly came in the days right after her disappearance. Police realized some messages had been deleted, giving them and Milly's parents false hope that she was still alive.
> 
> Pressure mounted Tuesday on Rebekah Brooks, editor of the tabloid when Dowler disappeared and now a top Murdoch executive in the U.K., to resign.
> 
> Britain shocked by hacking into slain girl's phone - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can forgive them for hacking into her phone, I can forgive them for listening to her messages, but deleting possible evidence?  The person responsible should to jailtime.
Click to expand...


It's not about what you might or might not forgive them for. It is about the fact that Britain has laws against intercepting communications - and that includes hacking into people's voicemail. 

and it's not just one murdered girl. They hacked the phones of the parents of two other murdered children, they hacked the phones of the families of the victims of the London terrorist attacks on 7/72005, they hacked the phones of the families of Britain's war dead from Afghanistan and Iraq. And it is not just the NotW, it is not just the Murdoch media empire, this appears to be SOP for the British tabloid press... and.... the police who investigated the original charges from 2006, they are being investigated themselves. 

This much more than one or two people..... and it is not just one person who's gonna go to prison.


----------



## toxicmedia

Uncensored2008 said:


> Only with your life.
> 
> (Well, your neighbor's life - yer a lefty after all, charity begins in the pocket of another...)


I'm not a lefty or a liberal. I'm a fiscal conservative and a social libertarian. Your assumption that anyone who criticizes Fox News is a liberal lefty is just a symptom of your disease.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Bull-shit.....
> 
> The NY Times has been a propaganda outlet for the DNC since FDR.  All that has changed is that alternates to the state run media expose and highlight the absurd bias.


"State run media"....that explains alot. Rush listeners are the most severely afflicted of all conservative media victims. You would have loved a thread I started on another forum called "Lies Rush Limbaugh told today".



Uncensored2008 said:


> Newscorp isn't the entire position media. Freedom Press has dozens of papers which also publish non-party writers and stories.


Okay...I left out Clearchannel.



Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm just stating the facts. From 1930 to 1990, America had a managed media that makes the USSR look open by comparison.
> 
> Sure, a few dissenters like National Review existed, but the major media worked for the party. All three networks and the main sources of print were 100% in the bag for the DNC.


Once again...if the media was so debilitatingly biased to the left...how did Eisnehower, Nixon, Reagan, Bush1, and Bush2 get elected? 



Uncensored2008 said:


> As was I - and there was nothing other than the rubber stamping of stories which favored the democratic party. ABC, NBC and CBS all broadcast exactly the same stories with exactly the same left-wing spin.


Any examples?



Uncensored2008 said:


> Do you think Woodward was a tad more or less conservative than Michael Moore?
> 
> See, that is a tell - the assigned "conservatives" WERE people like Bob Woodward - who was a McGovern supporter and wrote four books trashing Bush.  It would be akin to naming Glen Beck as the "liberal" on Fox.
> 
> But the left thinks that this is "balance."


Another example of your disease...you think any conservative writer is not a conservative writer if he ever strays off GOP message. Woodward never liked Republican idiots and criminals, it just shows his journalistic integrity when he challenges his own party. I know this must seem very strange to you in your condition.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Try again. *The left is dedicated to crushing liberty and silencing opposition voices, it's easy to find calls to silence Fox*.


How completely irrational.


----------



## Uncensored2008

toxicmedia said:


> I'm not a lefty or a liberal. I'm a fiscal conservative and a social libertarian.



So, you voted for Obama then?



> Your assumption that anyone who criticizes Fox News is a liberal lefty is just a symptom of your disease.



Anyone who claims the MSM is unbiased is a lefty.



> "State run media"....that explains alot. Rush listeners are the most severely afflicted of all conservative media victims. You would have loved a thread I started on another forum called "Lies Rush Limbaugh told today".



I work during the day - I haven't listened to Limbaugh in decades. Also, he pissed me off many years ago when he accused everyone in my party of being drug addicts. (Talk about irony!)



> Okay...I left out Clearchannel.



Do you think Clear Channel should be forcibly shut down?



> Once again...if the media was so debilitatingly biased to the left...how did Eisnehower, Nixon, Reagan, Bush1, and Bush2 get elected?



Are you claiming that Eisenhower was "conservative?" Seriously. Dick fucking price caps Nixon? 

Come on..

The press was dead set against Reagan, they just couldn't overcome the anti-Carter sentiment of the nation - just as they may not be able to overcome the anti-Obama (Carter the II) sentiment.



> Another example of your disease...you think any conservative writer is not a conservative writer if he ever strays off GOP message.



Yep, those who fail to follow McGovern conservatives have a "disease."



> Woodward never liked Republican idiots and criminals,



Democrat idiots and criminals are fine with him, though...



> it just shows his journalistic integrity when he challenges his own party.



Unabridged leftist dictionary: "Journalistic Integrity" - attacking Republicans while protecting democrats.



> How completely irrational.



That you ignore the citations, including Dear Leader himself, trying to ban Fox.

Yep, that is irrational - but yer a lefty, so no surprise.

BTW, I voted for Bob Barr. You do realize that Barack Obama was NOT the Libertarian candidate, right?


----------



## percysunshine

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the BSkyB deal doesn't go through for Murdoch, because of this criminal activity, it will be a major body blow to NewsCorp lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure it will cause Fox News to fold and all dissent from the holy word of Dear Leader to stop, Scheiß Maus....
Click to expand...



I remember a mouse from Argue with Everyone.


----------



## Uncensored2008

percysunshine said:


> I remember a mouse from Argue with Everyone.



This would be one and the same.....

Obbee changed to DotCom right before the end.


----------



## Colin

Againsheila said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON (AP)  Britain's voracious tabloids may have hit a new low: The News of the World was facing claims Tuesday that it hacked into an abducted teenager's phone messages, possibly hampering a police inquiry into her murder.
> 
> Britons are used to seeing their press harass royals, sports stars and celebrities, constantly eavesdropping and paying even the most tangential sources for information about stars' sex lives and drug problems.
> 
> Yet the hacking case involving 13-year-old Milly Dowler has horrified everyone, from British Prime Minister David Cameron to the hundreds of comments from people on Twitter.
> 
> Dowler's abduction in 2002 while walking home from school in Surrey, south of London, transfixed Britain until her decomposing body was found in the woods by mushroom pickers six months later.
> 
> But while police were pursuing all leads and Milly's parents were making dramatic appeals for any tidbit of information that could be useful, a private investigator working for the News of the World tabloid allegedly hacked into her cell phone, listened to her messages, and even deleted some to make room for possible new ones.
> 
> Mark Lewis, a lawyer representing Dowler's parents, said Tuesday the suspected hacking may have hampered the police investigation and he plans to sue the tabloid for its interference after Dowler went missing.
> 
> It was never determined how long Dowler was alive after being abducted but the tabloid's actions reportedly came in the days right after her disappearance. Police realized some messages had been deleted, giving them and Milly's parents false hope that she was still alive.
> 
> Pressure mounted Tuesday on Rebekah Brooks, editor of the tabloid when Dowler disappeared and now a top Murdoch executive in the U.K., to resign.
> 
> Britain shocked by hacking into slain girl's phone - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can forgive them for hacking into her phone, I can forgive them for listening to her messages, but deleting possible evidence?  The person responsible should to jailtime.
Click to expand...


No. There is no forgiveness, because deleting evidence wasn't the problem. The NoW reporter was deleting messages to make room for more. The unforgivable and despicable point about this was that when Milly Dowler's phone became active, it gave investigating police the false premise that it was HER using the phone and that she must therefore be alive! These fucking pond life journos clearly had no regard for giving the police and parents false hope. There only concern was a fucking story! 

And who was the editor at this time? The only person to escape unscathed and keep her job...Rebekah Brooks! The woman who was denying phone hacking by News International as far back as 2009! In a corporation, responsibilty is top down...not bottom up!


----------



## Dot Com

This is HUGE in the U.K. They had a Special Session of Parliament w/ Q & A to the AG asking for answers. This won't just blow over. His stock-holders have to be pissed


----------



## percysunshine

Dot Com said:


> This is HUGE in the U.K....



Some people need irrelevant distractions in their lives.


----------



## Dot Com

Will the conservatives lose their one-and-only channel for echo-chamber, marching-orders?


----------



## percysunshine

Dot Com said:


> Will the conservatives lose their one-and-only channel for echo-chamber, marching-orders?



I predict that conservatives will flock to Air America and The Huffington Post.

...no, wait...


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Will the conservatives lose their one-and-only channel for echo-chamber, marching-orders?



The NotW isn't a right wing echo chamber.


----------



## Dot Com

am radio waves only travel so far. How will conservatives get their talking-points?


----------



## percysunshine

Dot Com said:


> am radio waves only travel so far. How will conservatives get their talking-points?



I have George Soros on speed dial. No problems there.


----------



## Political Junky

Colin said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON (AP)  Britain's voracious tabloids may have hit a new low: The News of the World was facing claims Tuesday that it hacked into an abducted teenager's phone messages, possibly hampering a police inquiry into her murder.
> 
> Britons are used to seeing their press harass royals, sports stars and celebrities, constantly eavesdropping and paying even the most tangential sources for information about stars' sex lives and drug problems.
> 
> Yet the hacking case involving 13-year-old Milly Dowler has horrified everyone, from British Prime Minister David Cameron to the hundreds of comments from people on Twitter.
> 
> Dowler's abduction in 2002 while walking home from school in Surrey, south of London, transfixed Britain until her decomposing body was found in the woods by mushroom pickers six months later.
> 
> But while police were pursuing all leads and Milly's parents were making dramatic appeals for any tidbit of information that could be useful, a private investigator working for the News of the World tabloid allegedly hacked into her cell phone, listened to her messages, and even deleted some to make room for possible new ones.
> 
> Mark Lewis, a lawyer representing Dowler's parents, said Tuesday the suspected hacking may have hampered the police investigation and he plans to sue the tabloid for its interference after Dowler went missing.
> 
> It was never determined how long Dowler was alive after being abducted but the tabloid's actions reportedly came in the days right after her disappearance. Police realized some messages had been deleted, giving them and Milly's parents false hope that she was still alive.
> 
> Pressure mounted Tuesday on Rebekah Brooks, editor of the tabloid when Dowler disappeared and now a top Murdoch executive in the U.K., to resign.
> 
> Britain shocked by hacking into slain girl's phone - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can forgive them for hacking into her phone, I can forgive them for listening to her messages, but deleting possible evidence?  The person responsible should to jailtime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. There is no forgiveness, because deleting evidence wasn't the problem. The NoW reporter was deleting messages to make room for more. The unforgivable and despicable point about this was that when Milly Dowler's phone became active, it gave investigating police the false premise that it was HER using the phone and that she must therefore be alive! These fucking pond life journos clearly had no regard for giving the police and parents false hope. There only concern was a fucking story!
> 
> And who was the editor at this time? The only person to escape unscathed and keep her job...Rebekah Brooks! The woman who was denying phone hacking by News International as far back as 2009! In a corporation, responsibilty is top down...not bottom up!
Click to expand...

Oh really?

Phone hacking: Police probe suspected deletion of emails by NI executive | Media | The Guardian


----------



## Colin

Political Junky said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can forgive them for hacking into her phone, I can forgive them for listening to her messages, but deleting possible evidence?  The person responsible should to jailtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. There is no forgiveness, because deleting evidence wasn't the problem. The NoW reporter was deleting messages to make room for more. The unforgivable and despicable point about this was that when Milly Dowler's phone became active, it gave investigating police the false premise that it was HER using the phone and that she must therefore be alive! These fucking pond life journos clearly had no regard for giving the police and parents false hope. There only concern was a fucking story!
> 
> And who was the editor at this time? The only person to escape unscathed and keep her job...Rebekah Brooks! The woman who was denying phone hacking by News International as far back as 2009! In a corporation, responsibilty is top down...not bottom up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Phone hacking: Police probe suspected deletion of emails by NI executive | Media | The Guardian
Click to expand...


Oh really, what? You make a rather inane comment, which I assume to be a lame attempt at facetiousness, and link to an article about company emails missing from the corporate archive. Have you any idea at all to what my post was referring or are you attempting to prove yourself an expert on the subject. If so...fucking huge fail, mate.


----------



## Dot Com

percysunshine said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the BSkyB deal doesn't go through for Murdoch, because of this criminal activity, it will be a major body blow to NewsCorp lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure it will cause Fox News to fold and all dissent from the holy word of Dear Leader to stop, Scheiß Maus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a mouse from Argue with Everyone.
Click to expand...

I don't remember you


----------



## Dot Com

Political Junky said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can forgive them for hacking into her phone, I can forgive them for listening to her messages, but deleting possible evidence?  The person responsible should to jailtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. There is no forgiveness, because deleting evidence wasn't the problem. The NoW reporter was deleting messages to make room for more. The unforgivable and despicable point about this was that when Milly Dowler's phone became active, it gave investigating police the false premise that it was HER using the phone and that she must therefore be alive! These fucking pond life journos clearly had no regard for giving the police and parents false hope. There only concern was a fucking story!
> 
> And who was the editor at this time? The only person to escape unscathed and keep her job...Rebekah Brooks! The woman who was denying phone hacking by News International as far back as 2009! In a corporation, responsibilty is top down...not bottom up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Phone hacking: Police probe suspected deletion of emails by NI executive | Media | The Guardian
Click to expand...


Well Colin.....


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. There is no forgiveness, because deleting evidence wasn't the problem. The NoW reporter was deleting messages to make room for more. The unforgivable and despicable point about this was that when Milly Dowler's phone became active, it gave investigating police the false premise that it was HER using the phone and that she must therefore be alive! These fucking pond life journos clearly had no regard for giving the police and parents false hope. There only concern was a fucking story!
> 
> And who was the editor at this time? The only person to escape unscathed and keep her job...Rebekah Brooks! The woman who was denying phone hacking by News International as far back as 2009! In a corporation, responsibilty is top down...not bottom up!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Phone hacking: Police probe suspected deletion of emails by NI executive | Media | The Guardian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Colin.....
Click to expand...


Well what? Do we have yet another example here of people trying to comment on a situation they haven't bothered to read up on and attempt to understand.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Phone hacking: Police probe suspected deletion of emails by NI executive | Media | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Colin.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what? Do we have yet another example here of people trying to comment on a situation they haven't bothered to read up on and attempt to understand.
Click to expand...


Again, I feel I should apologize for the blatant stupidity of some of my fellow Americans. I can only offer the suggestion that they may be very, very short people - and so the point went over their heads.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. There is no forgiveness, because deleting evidence wasn't the problem. The NoW reporter was deleting messages to make room for more. The unforgivable and despicable point about this was that when Milly Dowler's phone became active, it gave investigating police the false premise that it was HER using the phone and that she must therefore be alive! These fucking pond life journos clearly had no regard for giving the police and parents false hope. There only concern was a fucking story!
> 
> And who was the editor at this time? The only person to escape unscathed and keep her job...Rebekah Brooks! The woman who was denying phone hacking by News International as far back as 2009! In a corporation, responsibilty is top down...not bottom up!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Phone hacking: Police probe suspected deletion of emails by NI executive | Media | The Guardian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Colin.....
Click to expand...


You're talking about a different set of 'deletions'. The ones that Colin is referring to are the ones that created the backlash of the British against the NotW.... the FACT that NotW journalists deleted messages from the voicemail of a missing teenager, Milly Dowler. The act of deleting those messages from her voicemail led the police - and Milly's family - to believe that she was still alive. They interfered with the investigation, and caused her family even more anguish. 

Try to keep up, and pay attention, instead of trying to play 'gotcha'. idiot.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Colin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what? Do we have yet another example here of people trying to comment on a situation they haven't bothered to read up on and attempt to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I feel I should apologize for the blatant stupidity of some of my fellow Americans. I can only offer the suggestion that they may be very, very short people - and so the point went over their heads.
Click to expand...


Lol! No need to apologize on their behalf Cali. We all have our share of halfwits. Unfortunately, at the moment, USMB seems to have rather a disproportionate share of them.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Phone hacking: Police probe suspected deletion of emails by NI executive | Media | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Colin.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking about a different set of 'deletions'. The ones that Colin is referring to are the ones that created the backlash of the British against the NotW.... the FACT that NotW journalists deleted messages from the voicemail of a missing teenager, Milly Dowler. The act of deleting those messages from her voicemail led the police - and Milly's family - to believe that she was still alive. They interfered with the investigation, and caused her family even more anguish.
> 
> Try to keep up, and pay attention, instead of trying to play 'gotcha'. idiot.
Click to expand...


I do believe they don't even bother to read half of what is being posted before they start flapping their gobs. Of course, it doesn't matter to them since it seems their prime objective is attempting to score points. The problem is, one has to appear half intelligent to be able to do that!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Colin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about a different set of 'deletions'. The ones that Colin is referring to are the ones that created the backlash of the British against the NotW.... the FACT that NotW journalists deleted messages from the voicemail of a missing teenager, Milly Dowler. The act of deleting those messages from her voicemail led the police - and Milly's family - to believe that she was still alive. They interfered with the investigation, and caused her family even more anguish.
> 
> Try to keep up, and pay attention, instead of trying to play 'gotcha'. idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe they don't even bother to read half of what is being posted before they start flapping their gobs. Of course, it doesn't matter to them since it seems their prime objective is attempting to score points. The problem is, one has to appear half intelligent to be able to do that!
Click to expand...


It is a classic example of "It is better to say nothing and be thought a fool, than open your mouth and confirm  it". 

Fact of the matter is, very few Americans will understand exactly what has happened, and the impact of it, because they do not understand the British media. They, generally, assume that all press operates like the US press - and they do not. 

If we are very, very lucky, some of them will research the subject and comment thoughtfully.... but I don't hold out a lot of hope. They will apply the US Constitution to your laws regarding media reporting. Or... as is happening here - they will be convinced that it's a left/right issue.... because they're not smart enough to put party politics aside, put US law aside, and apply some logic. 

One thing about Britain's press laws that I like is your sub judice laws. You don't end up with the embarrassingly stupid 'trial by media' that we have. It guards your justice system much better than our media does with ours. Kudos to Britain for that.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about a different set of 'deletions'. The ones that Colin is referring to are the ones that created the backlash of the British against the NotW.... the FACT that NotW journalists deleted messages from the voicemail of a missing teenager, Milly Dowler. The act of deleting those messages from her voicemail led the police - and Milly's family - to believe that she was still alive. They interfered with the investigation, and caused her family even more anguish.
> 
> Try to keep up, and pay attention, instead of trying to play 'gotcha'. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe they don't even bother to read half of what is being posted before they start flapping their gobs. Of course, it doesn't matter to them since it seems their prime objective is attempting to score points. The problem is, one has to appear half intelligent to be able to do that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a classic example of "It is better to say nothing and be thought a fool, than open your mouth and confirm  it".
> 
> Fact of the matter is, very few Americans will understand exactly what has happened, and the impact of it, because they do not understand the British media. They, generally, assume that all press operates like the US press - and they do not.
> 
> If we are very, very lucky, some of them will research the subject and comment thoughtfully.... but I don't hold out a lot of hope. They will apply the US Constitution to your laws regarding media reporting. Or... as is happening here - they will be convinced that it's a left/right issue.... because they're not smart enough to put party politics aside, put US law aside, and apply some logic.
> 
> One thing about Britain's press laws that I like is your sub judice laws. You don't end up with the embarrassingly stupid 'trial by media' that we have. It guards your justice system much better than our media does with ours. Kudos to Britain for that.
Click to expand...


Yeh, I hear what you're saying, but I think most make the effort to understand a situation and post accordingly. It's the usual hacks who don't bother to understand before spouting off, but they're the only ones who look stupid.

Yes, the sub judice laws are rigidly applied, which in my opinion is a good thing. It ensures a fair and unbiased trial. You'd never get away with the 'perp walk' here.


----------



## rdean

Colin said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers love Murdoch.  And everything he stands for.  They have the same ethics.  The same values.  He talks for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise! The partisan hacks even manage to spout their shit in a thread about a British newspaper. Fucking idiot!
Click to expand...


You're the idiot, moron.  That British paper is also owned by the owner of Fox.  Only a sap, such as yourself, could possibly believe he would support those tactics there but not here.

Does everything have to be explained to the right?  No wonder all their policies fail.  They lack problem solving ability or, as some say, the ability to connect the dots.


----------



## Colin

rdean said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers love Murdoch.  And everything he stands for.  They have the same ethics.  The same values.  He talks for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise! The partisan hacks even manage to spout their shit in a thread about a British newspaper. Fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the idiot, moron.  That British paper is also owned by the owner of Fox.  Only a sap, such as yourself, could possibly believe he would support those tactics there but not here.
> 
> Does everything have to be explained to the right?  No wonder all their policies fail.  They lack problem solving ability or, as some say, the ability to connect the dots.
Click to expand...


I can see why everyone regards you as the board's prize twat!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise! The partisan hacks even manage to spout their shit in a thread about a British newspaper. Fucking idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the idiot, moron.  That British paper is also owned by the owner of Fox.  Only a sap, such as yourself, could possibly believe he would support those tactics there but not here.
> 
> Does everything have to be explained to the right?  No wonder all their policies fail.  They lack problem solving ability or, as some say, the ability to connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why everyone regards you as the board's prize twat!
Click to expand...


You gotta admit, their fucked up 'logic' is really funny.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the idiot, moron.  That British paper is also owned by the owner of Fox.  Only a sap, such as yourself, could possibly believe he would support those tactics there but not here.
> 
> Does everything have to be explained to the right?  No wonder all their policies fail.  They lack problem solving ability or, as some say, the ability to connect the dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why everyone regards you as the board's prize twat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta admit, their fucked up 'logic' is really funny.
Click to expand...


Amazing ain't it. How some can turn a thread about the closure of a British newspaper into a left versus right argument about US politics!  RDean would best be advised to stay inside that parochial bubble of his, lest he makes himself look an ever bigger twat than everyone gave him credit for.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why everyone regards you as the board's prize twat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta admit, their fucked up 'logic' is really funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing ain't it. How some can turn a thread about the closure of a British newspaper into a left versus right argument about US politics!  RDean would best be advised to stay inside that parochial bubble of his, lest he makes himself look an ever bigger twat than everyone gave him credit for.
Click to expand...


It sure is. I said earlier, the hacks will completely ignore the different laws governing the British press and not just jump to conclusions.... they'll throw themselves off a fucking cliff in their desperation to link this to Fox. It's funny.... but really rather pathetic.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta admit, their fucked up 'logic' is really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing ain't it. How some can turn a thread about the closure of a British newspaper into a left versus right argument about US politics!  RDean would best be advised to stay inside that parochial bubble of his, lest he makes himself look an ever bigger twat than everyone gave him credit for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure is. I said earlier, the hacks will completely ignore the different laws governing the British press and not just jump to conclusions.... they'll throw themselves off a fucking cliff in their desperation to link this to Fox. It's funny.... but really rather pathetic.
Click to expand...


True, but it's always a bonus to have someone to laugh at!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing ain't it. How some can turn a thread about the closure of a British newspaper into a left versus right argument about US politics!  RDean would best be advised to stay inside that parochial bubble of his, lest he makes himself look an ever bigger twat than everyone gave him credit for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is. I said earlier, the hacks will completely ignore the different laws governing the British press and not just jump to conclusions.... they'll throw themselves off a fucking cliff in their desperation to link this to Fox. It's funny.... but really rather pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but it's always a bonus to have someone to laugh at!
Click to expand...


Don't know if you watch Question Time, but last night one of the panel raised the issue of government regulating the press and talking about how, in order to ensure impartiality, that the UK should look at the US Constitution as a way forward. I thought that was an interesting comment. Should they decide to work with that, I sincerely hope that you guys keep your sub judice laws in place. I would hate to see Britain trying people in the media the way we do.... it is far too easy to 'convict' people on 'facts' that turn out not to be true.


----------



## Dot Com

Colin said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise! The partisan hacks even manage to spout their shit in a thread about a British newspaper. Fucking idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the idiot, moron.  That British paper is also owned by the owner of Fox.  Only a sap, such as yourself, could possibly believe he would support those tactics there but not here.
> 
> Does everything have to be explained to the right?  No wonder all their policies fail.  They lack problem solving ability or, as some say, the ability to connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why everyone regards you as the board's prize twat!
Click to expand...

So are you the board's Tory or what


----------



## Dot Com

Game over conservatives/Tories:
Phone hacking: Police probe suspected deletion of emails by NI executive | Media | The Guardian


> According to legal sources close to the police inquiry, a senior executive is believed to have deleted 'massive quantities' of the archive *on two separate occasions*, leaving only a small fraction to be disclosed. *One of the alleged deletions is said to have been made at the end of January this year, just as Scotland Yard was launching Operation Weeting, its new inquiry into the affair.*
> 
> The allegation *directly contradicts repeated claims from News International* that it is co-operating fully with police in order to expose its history of illegal news-gathering. It is likely to be seen as *evidence that the company could not pass a 'fit and proper person' test for its proposed purchase of BSkyB*.


​


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the idiot, moron.  That British paper is also owned by the owner of Fox.  Only a sap, such as yourself, could possibly believe he would support those tactics there but not here.
> 
> Does everything have to be explained to the right?  No wonder all their policies fail.  They lack problem solving ability or, as some say, the ability to connect the dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why everyone regards you as the board's prize twat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you the board's Tory or what
Click to expand...


Well, we can state, without fear, that you are just not getting this at all, can't we? 

You do realize the cover up started under the Labor (left wing) government? 

You are aware that the investigation is not restricted to the NotW, or even just the News Corp stable? A bunch of other British tabloids are also being investigated for the same tactics. 

Get the fuck over it.... this time, it is not about left wing or right wing, labor or conservatives.... it is about the ethics (or the lack thereof) of British tabloid journalists.


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the idiot, moron.  That British paper is also owned by the owner of Fox.  Only a sap, such as yourself, could possibly believe he would support those tactics there but not here.
> 
> Does everything have to be explained to the right?  No wonder all their policies fail.  They lack problem solving ability or, as some say, the ability to connect the dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why everyone regards you as the board's prize twat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you the board's Tory or what
Click to expand...

 
Nothing intelligent to add, then!


----------



## rdean

The British Press?  Or a news service owned by Rupert Murdoch.  The SAME guy who owns Fox.  

And why shut down the paper so fast?  To hopefully stop any investigation, of course.

Now he has to answer to his stock holders on why he shut down a one of his most profitable properties.

And the ignorant right wingers just yap, yap, yap.  "Nobody likes you".  As long as ignorant right wingnuts don't like me, I've done my job.


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Game over conservatives/Tories:
> Phone hacking: Police probe suspected deletion of emails by NI executive | Media | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> According to legal sources close to the police inquiry, a senior executive is believed to have deleted 'massive quantities' of the archive *on two separate occasions*, leaving only a small fraction to be disclosed. *One of the alleged deletions is said to have been made at the end of January this year, just as Scotland Yard was launching Operation Weeting, its new inquiry into the affair.*
> 
> The allegation *directly contradicts repeated claims from News International* that it is co-operating fully with police in order to expose its history of illegal news-gathering. It is likely to be seen as *evidence that the company could not pass a 'fit and proper person' test for its proposed purchase of BSkyB*.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Do tell us why this is 'game over for the tories'. I look forward to your expert summation with heartfelt eagerness.


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> The British Press?  Or a news service owned by Rupert Murdoch.  The SAME guy who owns Fox.
> 
> And why shut down the paper so fast?  To hopefully stop any investigation, of course.
> 
> Now he has to answer to his stock holders on why he shut down a one of his most profitable properties.
> 
> And the ignorant right wingers just yap, yap, yap.  "Nobody likes you".  As long as ignorant right wingnuts don't like me, I've done my job.



That's my point. The inquiry is not just into the NotW, other tabloids - not owned by News Corp - are also being investigated. 

The reason Murdoch pulled the plug on the NotW is that the blowback would - and probably still will - affect his attempt to buy BSkyB. NotW, like all other newspapers, is losing readers year on year, it was dying anyway. Every single advertiser pulled out within 24 hours of the shit hitting the fan. That's why he cut it. Nothing to do with anything else.... other than Murdoch's desire to own BSkyB - which is far, far, far bigger than the NotW. 

Get over it. It's not about 'conservatives' or 'Murdoch' or 'Fox. It's about a systemic attitude within the British tabloid media. And, the police.... who are also under investigation for selling information to said newspapers.


----------



## Colin

rdean said:


> The British Press?  Or a news service owned by Rupert Murdoch.  The SAME guy who owns Fox.
> 
> And why shut down the paper so fast?  To hopefully stop any investigation, of course.
> 
> Now he has to answer to his stock holders on why he shut down a one of his most profitable properties.
> 
> And the ignorant right wingers just yap, yap, yap.  "Nobody likes you".  As long as ignorant right wingnuts don't like me, I've done my job.



Still showing off your ignorance I see!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game over conservatives/Tories:
> Phone hacking: Police probe suspected deletion of emails by NI executive | Media | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> According to legal sources close to the police inquiry, a senior executive is believed to have deleted 'massive quantities' of the archive *on two separate occasions*, leaving only a small fraction to be disclosed. *One of the alleged deletions is said to have been made at the end of January this year, just as Scotland Yard was launching Operation Weeting, its new inquiry into the affair.*
> 
> The allegation *directly contradicts repeated claims from News International* that it is co-operating fully with police in order to expose its history of illegal news-gathering. It is likely to be seen as *evidence that the company could not pass a 'fit and proper person' test for its proposed purchase of BSkyB*.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do tell us why this is 'game over for the tories'. I look forward to your expert summation with heartfelt eagerness.
Click to expand...


Me too, since even the Guardian (as you know, a bastion of left wing politics in the UK) isn't dumb enough to call 'game over' for the tories. 

Dot com.... Dumb ass.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game over conservatives/Tories:
> Phone hacking: Police probe suspected deletion of emails by NI executive | Media | The Guardian
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell us why this is 'game over for the tories'. I look forward to your expert summation with heartfelt eagerness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, since even the Guardian (as you know, a bastion of left wing politics in the UK) isn't dumb enough to call 'game over' for the tories.
> 
> Dot com.... Dumb ass.
Click to expand...


You mean you think that DotCom may know nothing about British politics, the media and British constitutional law! But he has forecast game over for the current administration. Being the expert he is, I guess we shall see this as headlines in tomorrow's media!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell us why this is 'game over for the tories'. I look forward to your expert summation with heartfelt eagerness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, since even the Guardian (as you know, a bastion of left wing politics in the UK) isn't dumb enough to call 'game over' for the tories.
> 
> Dot com.... Dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you think that DotCom may know nothing about British politics, the media and British constitutional law! But he has forecast game over for the current administration. Being the expert he is, I guess we shall see this as headlines in tomorrow's media!
Click to expand...


I look forward to that! I bet Mr Cameron does also. He could just a few laughs.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, since even the Guardian (as you know, a bastion of left wing politics in the UK) isn't dumb enough to call 'game over' for the tories.
> 
> Dot com.... Dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you think that DotCom may know nothing about British politics, the media and British constitutional law! But he has forecast game over for the current administration. Being the expert he is, I guess we shall see this as headlines in tomorrow's media!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look forward to that! I bet Mr Cameron does also. He could just a few laughs.
Click to expand...


Well, if he disappoints, I'm gonna have to neg his arse!


----------



## Dot Com

Here's the coup de grâce:



> It is likely to be seen as evidence that the company could not pass a 'fit and proper person' test for its proposed purchase of BSkyB.



I thought conservatives in the U.K. (Tories) were supposed to be more reasonable than the American, 'wing-nut' version


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Here's the coup de grâce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is likely to be seen as evidence that the company could not pass a 'fit and proper person' test for its proposed purchase of BSkyB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought conservatives in the U.K. (Tories) were supposed to be more reasonable than the American, 'wing-nut' version.
Click to expand...


Still waiting for you to explain how this is about the Tories. It isn't. And you're embarrassing yourself by trying to make it so.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you think that DotCom may know nothing about British politics, the media and British constitutional law! But he has forecast game over for the current administration. Being the expert he is, I guess we shall see this as headlines in tomorrow's media!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to that! I bet Mr Cameron does also. He could just a few laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if he disappoints, I'm gonna have to neg his arse!
Click to expand...


Damn, Coulson has been bailed. I guess that means the whole subject is gonna go sub judice shortly. Pity.

Or does that happen when/if he gets charged?


----------



## Dot Com

This dastardly deed is far from being brushed under the rug. I'm listening to the PM right now. Murdoch's company is in deep trouble


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Here's the coup de grâce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is likely to be seen as evidence that the company could not pass a 'fit and proper person' test for its proposed purchase of BSkyB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought conservatives in the U.K. (Tories) were supposed to be more reasonable than the American, 'wing-nut' version
Click to expand...


Still nothing useful to add? Negged!


----------



## Dot Com

Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the coup de grâce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is likely to be seen as evidence that the company could not pass a 'fit and proper person' test for its proposed purchase of BSkyB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought conservatives in the U.K. (Tories) were supposed to be more reasonable than the American, 'wing-nut' version
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still nothing useful to add? Negged!
Click to expand...

You negged me? Whatever for  The people in the U.K. are outraged & rightfully so. You must be a tory to officially announce that I've been negged. Lighten-up. What? Do you have Fox stocks?


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to that! I bet Mr Cameron does also. He could just a few laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if he disappoints, I'm gonna have to neg his arse!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, Coulson has been bailed. I guess that means the whole subject is gonna go sub judice shortly. Pity.
> 
> Or does that happen when/if he gets charged?
Click to expand...


Both Coulson and the Royal correspondent have been bailed, but that was to be expected in a case of this sort. A third arrest has, however been made. No names, but a private detective in the pay of the NoW. Investigations will be ongoing and it is unlikely that they will appear in court until October.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the coup de grâce:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought conservatives in the U.K. (Tories) were supposed to be more reasonable than the American, 'wing-nut' version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing useful to add? Negged!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You negged me? Whatever for  The people in the U.K. are outraged & rightfully so. You must be a tory to officially announce that I've been negged.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you could explain - because clearly Colin and I are not smart enough to work this out - how exactly an investigation dating from 2006 (when Labor were leading the country) spells 'game over' for the Tory party?


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> This dastardly deed is far from being brushed under the rug. I'm listening to the PM right now. Murdoch's company is in deep trouble



Wow! Ya don't say! Who'd have thunk that! Thanks for enlightening me with that stunning piece of news!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if he disappoints, I'm gonna have to neg his arse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Coulson has been bailed. I guess that means the whole subject is gonna go sub judice shortly. Pity.
> 
> Or does that happen when/if he gets charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both Coulson and the Royal correspondent have been bailed, but that was to be expected in a case of this sort. A third arrest has, however been made. No names, but a private detective in the pay of the NoW. Investigations will be ongoing and it is unlikely that they will appear in court until October.
Click to expand...


Cool. 

I think these will not be the only ones facing charges. And I would put good money on those including journalists from other major tabloids. Fun shit! 

Now, am I right in thinking that it is once charges are made, the case goes sub judice and cannot be reported until the trial?


----------



## Dot Com

The U.K. justice system doesn't waste any time
3 arrests in UK phone hacking scandal - World news - Europe - msnbc.com


> updated 1 hour 5 minutes ago
> 
> LONDON &#8212; Prime Minister David Cameron's former communications chief and an ex-royals editor were arrested Friday in a phone hacking and police corruption scandal that has toppled a major tabloid and rattled the cozy relationship between British politicians and the Murdoch media empire.
> A third arrest was reported late Friday, but police did not release the person's identity


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the coup de grâce:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought conservatives in the U.K. (Tories) were supposed to be more reasonable than the American, 'wing-nut' version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing useful to add? Negged!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You negged me? Whatever for  The people in the U.K. are outraged & rightfully so. You must be a tory to officially announce that I've been negged. Lighten-up. What? Do you have Fox stocks?
Click to expand...


A whiner too! What a surprise!! You got negged for stupidity. Live with it.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This dastardly deed is far from being brushed under the rug. I'm listening to the PM right now. Murdoch's company is in deep trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Ya don't say! Who'd have thunk that! Thanks for enlightening me with that stunning piece of news!
Click to expand...


Don't you wish you were as smart as Dotty?


No, I don't either.


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> The U.K. justice system doesn't waste any time
> 3 arrests in UK phone hacking scandal - World news - Europe - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> updated 1 hour 5 minutes ago
> 
> LONDON  Prime Minister David Cameron's former communications chief and an ex-royals editor were arrested Friday in a phone hacking and police corruption scandal that has toppled a major tabloid and rattled the cozy relationship between British politicians and the Murdoch media empire.
> A third arrest was reported late Friday, but police did not release the person's identity
Click to expand...


Keep up Dumbo. All of this has already been posted and discussed!


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> The U.K. justice system doesn't waste any time
> 3 arrests in UK phone hacking scandal - World news - Europe - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> updated 1 hour 5 minutes ago
> 
> LONDON  Prime Minister David Cameron's former communications chief and an ex-royals editor were arrested Friday in a phone hacking and police corruption scandal that has toppled a major tabloid and rattled the cozy relationship between British politicians and the Murdoch media empire.
> A third arrest was reported late Friday, but police did not release the person's identity
Click to expand...


'British politicians'.... not Tories, you fucking idiot.... politicians. All three parties are getting blowback. So, no.... it is not 'game over' for the Tories.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This dastardly deed is far from being brushed under the rug. I'm listening to the PM right now. Murdoch's company is in deep trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Ya don't say! Who'd have thunk that! Thanks for enlightening me with that stunning piece of news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you wish you were as smart as Dotty?
> 
> 
> No, I don't either.
Click to expand...


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Ya don't say! Who'd have thunk that! Thanks for enlightening me with that stunning piece of news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you wish you were as smart as Dotty?
> 
> 
> No, I don't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Here's what I think. Dotty thinks that it is 'news' to the British people that Andy Coulson had to resign from the NotW and, since Cameron employed him, Dotty is jumping to the conclusion that this somehow implicates Cameron. That's what comes from getting half the story and running off at the mouth.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Coulson has been bailed. I guess that means the whole subject is gonna go sub judice shortly. Pity.
> 
> Or does that happen when/if he gets charged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Coulson and the Royal correspondent have been bailed, but that was to be expected in a case of this sort. A third arrest has, however been made. No names, but a private detective in the pay of the NoW. Investigations will be ongoing and it is unlikely that they will appear in court until October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> I think these will not be the only ones facing charges. And I would put good money on those including journalists from other major tabloids. Fun shit!
> 
> Now, am I right in thinking that it is once charges are made, the case goes sub judice and cannot be reported until the trial?
Click to expand...


Oh there will be plenty of heads rolling yet. And some of the prosecutions could come from your side of the Atlantic:



> As deputy chief operating officer of News Corp  the US-listed company that is the ultimate owner of News International (NI), which in turn owns the News of the World , the Times , the Sunday Times and the Sun in London  the younger Murdoch has admitted he misled parliament over phone hacking, although he has stated he did not have the complete picture at the time. There have also been reports that employees routinely made payments to police officers, believed to total more than £100,000, in return for information.
> 
> *The payments could leave News Corp  and possibly James Murdoch himself  facing the possibility of prosecution in the US under the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act (FCPA)  *legislation designed to stamp out bad corporate behaviour that carries severe penalties  and in the UK under the Regulation of Investigatory Powers Act 2000 which outlaws the interception of communications.
> 
> Tony Woodcock, a partner at the London law firm Stephenson Harwood, said section 79 of the 2000 Act enabled criminal proceedings to be brought against not only a company, but also a director where the offence was committed with their consent or connivance or was attributable to any neglect on their part. Woodcock said: This could embrace a wide number of people at the highest level within an organisation, such as a chief executive.
> 
> Phone-hacking could lead to News Corp prosecution in US - The Irish Times - Sat, Jul 09, 2011



Yes, sub judice will kick in once charges have been laid.


----------



## Dot Com

I'll give the Tories credit, they raised taxes whereas the American Tories (repubs) are 100%, lock-step, opportunist, ideologues. Ask them.


----------



## California Girl

See, here is a classic example of the US media misreporting the UK shitstorm around the NotW.

From Dotty's own link. 



> Coulson, 43, was taken into custody Friday morning on suspicion of corruption and "conspiring to intercept communications." Hours later, he was released on bail until October. He refused to answer questions from reporters as he left a police station.



3 arrests in UK phone hacking scandal - World news - Europe - msnbc.com

According to MSNBC's report, Coulson 'refused to answer questions from reporters'. According to Coulson himself, he was asked by the police not to talk to the media about it - because it's an ongoing investigation and he was probably implicating other people involved. UK law is different to US law. Coulson, once arrested and bailed, would be really fucking stupid to talk to the media about what his questioning.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you wish you were as smart as Dotty?
> 
> 
> No, I don't either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what I think. Dotty thinks that it is 'news' to the British people that Andy Coulson had to resign from the NotW and, since Cameron employed him, Dotty is jumping to the conclusion that this somehow implicates Cameron. That's what comes from getting half the story and running off at the mouth.
Click to expand...


Yes, well Cameron's credibility has taken a dent based on poor judgement in employing Coulson in the first place, but that's all. Dotty probably doesn't even realise that Coulson resigned as Cameron's press chief in January when revelations of the phone hackings surfaced.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> I'll give the Tories credit, they raised taxes whereas the American Tories (repubs) are 100%, lock-step, opportunist, ideologues. Ask them.



They also slashed public spending by vast amounts of money. They have backbone, the Brits. 

But that is beside the point. Colin and I are both waiting anxiously for your evidence that this is 'game over' for the Tories.


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> I'll give the Tories credit, they raised taxes whereas the American Tories (repubs) are 100%, lock-step, opportunist, ideologues. Ask them.



What the fuck has this to do with the subject at hand? My God! You really are a moron!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I think. Dotty thinks that it is 'news' to the British people that Andy Coulson had to resign from the NotW and, since Cameron employed him, Dotty is jumping to the conclusion that this somehow implicates Cameron. That's what comes from getting half the story and running off at the mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, well Cameron's credibility has taken a dent based on poor judgement in employing Coulson in the first place, but that's all. Dotty probably doesn't even realise that Coulson resigned as Cameron's press chief in January when revelations of the phone hackings surfaced.
Click to expand...


I am sure that the Labor party will (carefully) wag their fingers at Cameron, but since Cameron was very open, as was Coulson, about the NotW fiasco at that time, I don't see it as significant. 

And it's not like the Labor party are squeaky clean in this. They have a very fine tightrope to walk. Especially since this all went down on Labor's watch.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give the Tories credit, they raised taxes whereas the American Tories (repubs) are 100%, lock-step, opportunist, ideologues. Ask them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck has this to do with the subject at hand? My God! You really are a moron!
Click to expand...


Classic deflection from someone who has made a fucking fool of himself, you think?


----------



## Dot Com

This definitely needs to be sorted-out before this "deal" is addressed.
3 arrests in UK phone hacking scandal - World news - Europe - msnbc.com


> The hacking revelations horrified the nation and advertisers, who pulled their ads en masse. News International, the British arm of Rupert Murdoch's News Corp., jettisoned the paper in hopes of saving its $19 billion (12 billion pound) deal to take over satellite broadcaster British Sky Broadcasting. But* the British government on Friday signaled the deal would be delayed due to the crisis*.


----------



## Zona

California Girl said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good find. The reputation of the paper from top to bottom deserves tarnished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly a 'find', since it's been a leader on most of the UK's news outlets for weeks, on and off.
> 
> And, before we get too excited about Murdock... this is SOP for vast numbers of media across the world. One wonders how many US organizations have used similar tactics.
Click to expand...


This is  a classic deflection attempt.  This guy is a piece of shit...no one else..jut him.  Its HIS paper.

ed..this is perfect..

"Classic deflection from someone who has made a fucking fool of himself, you think?"


----------



## Dot Com

Coulson arrested over tabloid scandal - Yahoo! News


> Cameron looked rattled during the toughest press conference of his year in power, but he defended *his decision to hire Andy Coulson, the former editor of Rupert Murdoch's News of the World tabloid*, which is to shut this weekend.
> He admitted the scandal went to the heart of the British establishment, saying: "The truth is, we have all been in this together -- the press, politicians and leaders of all parties, and yes, that includes me."


At least he admits it.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I think. Dotty thinks that it is 'news' to the British people that Andy Coulson had to resign from the NotW and, since Cameron employed him, Dotty is jumping to the conclusion that this somehow implicates Cameron. That's what comes from getting half the story and running off at the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well Cameron's credibility has taken a dent based on poor judgement in employing Coulson in the first place, but that's all. Dotty probably doesn't even realise that Coulson resigned as Cameron's press chief in January when revelations of the phone hackings surfaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that the Labor party will (carefully) wag their fingers at Cameron, but since Cameron was very open, as was Coulson, about the NotW fiasco at that time, I don't see it as significant.
> 
> And it's not like the Labor party are squeaky clean in this. They have a very fine tightrope to walk. Especially since this all went down on Labor's watch.
Click to expand...


Well, Labour will snipe at Cameron for hiring an ex NoW editor, but any other mud flinging can only arise if it is shown that any politicians knew of these events, which I doubt they did. There was a cross party House of Commons investigation in 2009, but NoW executives denied all allegations and media phone hacking remained rumour and speculation, until April this year when NoW finally admitted it.


----------



## Zona

So, how goes the future of the paper?


----------



## Colin

Zona said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good find. The reputation of the paper from top to bottom deserves tarnished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly a 'find', since it's been a leader on most of the UK's news outlets for weeks, on and off.
> 
> And, before we get too excited about Murdock... this is SOP for vast numbers of media across the world. One wonders how many US organizations have used similar tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is  a classic deflection attempt.  This guy is a piece of shit...no one else..jut him.  Its HIS paper.
> 
> ed..this is perfect..
> 
> "Classic deflection from someone who has made a fucking fool of himself, you think?"
Click to expand...


No. ALL those involved in this are pieces of shit! The editor at the time (now chief executive) And the scum journalists who were responsible for the hacking. Not to forget Murdoch's son, of course.


----------



## Dot Com

Zona said:


> So, how goes the future of the paper?


Anybody registered at Beck WebTV? Maybe he's talking about it..... NOT!!!  Is Beck Web TV owned by Fox? I ask because he's a former Fox employee however  I've never watched him nor do I ever intend to. Is he still getting a Fox paycheck?


----------



## Colin

Zona said:


> So, how goes the future of the paper?



 Keep up Zona! The last ever issue is running on the presses at this very moment! It will be on the streets within the next three hours.


----------



## Zona

Colin said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how goes the future of the paper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up Zona! The last ever issue is running on the presses at this very moment! It will be on the streets within the next three hours.
Click to expand...


Psssst....(I know..)


----------



## Dot Com

Murdoch wants BSkyB so bad he can taste it. Thats why he shutter'd NoW. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14077405


> She also denied closing the NoW was a "cynical ploy", and apologised for the decision.
> 
> News International has said it is shutting the NoW after this Sunday's edition following a spate of fresh revelations.
> 
> The 168-year-old tabloid is accused of hacking into phones of crime victims, celebrities and politicians. Police have identified 4,000 possible targets.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Murdoch wants BSkyB so bad he can taste it. Thats why he shutter'd NoW.
> BBC News - Phone hacking probe: Ex-NoW editor Coulson bailed
> 
> 
> 
> She also denied closing the NoW was a "cynical ploy", and apologised for the decision.
> 
> News International has said it is shutting the NoW after this Sunday's edition following a spate of fresh revelations.
> 
> The 168-year-old tabloid is accused of hacking into phones of crime victims, celebrities and politicians. Police have identified 4,000 possible targets.
Click to expand...


Which is exactly what I said days ago. 

Fucking idiot. 

Oh, and that shit about there being 4,000 more potential victims..... I told y'all that too. Funny how you ignore facts from one source and then make them a big deal from another. 

Damn, you're dumb.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly a 'find', since it's been a leader on most of the UK's news outlets for weeks, on and off.
> 
> And, before we get too excited about Murdock... this is SOP for vast numbers of media across the world. One wonders how many US organizations have used similar tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is  a classic deflection attempt.  This guy is a piece of shit...no one else..jut him.  Its HIS paper.
> 
> ed..this is perfect..
> 
> "Classic deflection from someone who has made a fucking fool of himself, you think?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. ALL those involved in this are pieces of shit! The editor at the time (now chief executive) And the scum journalists who were responsible for the hacking. Not to forget Murdoch's son, of course.
Click to expand...


How are the American left gonna make this all about Murdoch when journalists from other tabloids start getting arrested? 

It'll be entertaining to see Dotty, rdean and mr late to the party as always, zona, spin themselves into knots at that stage. 

I wonder if they'll ever research this topic before they carry on ranting so they actually know what they're talking about.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is  a classic deflection attempt.  This guy is a piece of shit...no one else..jut him.  Its HIS paper.
> 
> ed..this is perfect..
> 
> "Classic deflection from someone who has made a fucking fool of himself, you think?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. ALL those involved in this are pieces of shit! The editor at the time (now chief executive) And the scum journalists who were responsible for the hacking. Not to forget Murdoch's son, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are the American left gonna make this all about Murdoch when journalists from other tabloids start getting arrested?
> 
> It'll be entertaining to see Dotty, rdean and mr late to the party as always, zona, spin themselves into knots at that stage.
> 
> I wonder if they'll ever research this topic before they carry on ranting so they actually know what they're talking about.
Click to expand...


It's all about Obama!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. ALL those involved in this are pieces of shit! The editor at the time (now chief executive) And the scum journalists who were responsible for the hacking. Not to forget Murdoch's son, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the American left gonna make this all about Murdoch when journalists from other tabloids start getting arrested?
> 
> It'll be entertaining to see Dotty, rdean and mr late to the party as always, zona, spin themselves into knots at that stage.
> 
> I wonder if they'll ever research this topic before they carry on ranting so they actually know what they're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all about Obama!
Click to expand...


Well, the world does revolve around the US, and the Messiah. You British are merely puppets to entertain us. 

Funny shit.


----------



## Colin

Ah yes, the Messiah. Of course, that's not what us Brits call him. We have a name much closer to the truth!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Ah yes, the Messiah. Of course, that's not what us Brits call him. We have a name much closer to the truth!





Another thing that I find entertaining as hell is the American left wingers desperation to throw the UK Conservative government under the nearest bus.  They have no clue about British politics, they certainly don't seem to understand what a Conservative means in the UK. Yet again, they leap to the conclusion that your version of a Conservative is our version of a Conservative. Whereas, you and I would recognize that UK Conservatives are more like Democrats - perhaps close to a Blue Dog Dem, rather than a Republican.   See how ignorant we can be about foreign affairs?


----------



## Colin

Hmmmm.

5th July -  Three new domain names registered:- 'TheSunOn Sunday.co .uk';  'TheSunOn Sunday.com';  'SunOnSunday.co.uk'

7th July -  Murdoch closes the NoW.

Form your own conclusions!


----------



## Colin

So, Rupert Murdoch flies into London today. Perhaps he doesn't trust the capability of his staff to get rid of incriminating evidence.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> So, Rupert Murdoch flies into London today. Perhaps he doesn't trust the capability of his staff to get rid of incriminating evidence.



I have to say, I found it somewhat strange that NotW staff have been told that after they leave the building after work today, their news room will be considered a 'crime scene'. So, if it is going to be a crime scene, why the hell are they allowing the staff in there at all? I appreciate that the staff have been instructed not to remove anything from the building but, other than frisking each individual as they leave, how are they gonna ensure no one removes evidence? 

How do they know that no one will trash computer hard drives? 

Seems quite odd to me.


----------



## editec

Even more distrubing ?


this



> The *Metropolitan Police force* is also facing an inquiry by the police watchdog over claims its officers *took money from the News of the World in exchange for information.* The original police investigation into phone hacking, shelved after Goodman and Mulcaire were jailed, was reopened earlier this year.
> 
> Metropolitan Police Commissioner Paul Stephenson said he was "determined" to see any officers who received payoffs from journalists facing criminal conviction.
> Brian Paddick, a former senior police commander, told the BBC one journalist paid $50,000 (30,000 pounds) for police information and others paid cash in envelopes handed over at a drive-thru fast food restaurant near the News International headquarters.
> 
> Some payoffs were "jeopardizing serious criminal investigations by giving out confidential information that could be useful to criminals," Paddick said.


 
Allowing media corporations to dominate the media in an area _or in a nation_, like they do in England and like is now allowed here is a terrible mistake.


----------



## California Girl

editec said:


> Even more distrubing ?
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Metropolitan Police force* is also facing an inquiry by the police watchdog over claims its officers *took money from the News of the World in exchange for information.* The original police investigation into phone hacking, shelved after Goodman and Mulcaire were jailed, was reopened earlier this year.
> 
> Metropolitan Police Commissioner Paul Stephenson said he was "determined" to see any officers who received payoffs from journalists facing criminal conviction.
> Brian Paddick, a former senior police commander, told the BBC one journalist paid $50,000 (30,000 pounds) for police information and others paid cash in envelopes handed over at a drive-thru fast food restaurant near the News International headquarters.
> 
> Some payoffs were "jeopardizing serious criminal investigations by giving out confidential information that could be useful to criminals," Paddick said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing media corporations to dominate the media in an area _or in a nation_, like they do in England and like is now allowed here is a terrible mistake.
Click to expand...


Yea, it was disturbing..... when Colin and I both mentioned it the first time. Could you keep up?


----------



## Colin

editec said:


> Even more distrubing ?
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Metropolitan Police force* is also facing an inquiry by the police watchdog over claims its officers *took money from the News of the World in exchange for information.* The original police investigation into phone hacking, shelved after Goodman and Mulcaire were jailed, was reopened earlier this year.
> 
> Metropolitan Police Commissioner Paul Stephenson said he was "determined" to see any officers who received payoffs from journalists facing criminal conviction.
> Brian Paddick, a former senior police commander, told the BBC one journalist paid $50,000 (30,000 pounds) for police information and others paid cash in envelopes handed over at a drive-thru fast food restaurant near the News International headquarters.
> 
> Some payoffs were "jeopardizing serious criminal investigations by giving out confidential information that could be useful to criminals," Paddick said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing media corporations to dominate the media in an area _or in a nation_, like they do in England and like is now allowed here is a terrible mistake.
Click to expand...


Allowing? The very reason arrests are being made now that it has come to light is because it isn't allowed!


----------



## Againsheila

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the Messiah. Of course, that's not what us Brits call him. We have a name much closer to the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing that I find entertaining as hell is the American left wingers desperation to throw the UK Conservative government under the nearest bus.  They have no clue about British politics, they certainly don't seem to understand what a Conservative means in the UK. Yet again, they leap to the conclusion that your version of a Conservative is our version of a Conservative. Whereas, you and I would recognize that UK Conservatives are more like Democrats - perhaps close to a Blue Dog Dem, rather than a Republican.   See how ignorant we can be about foreign affairs?
Click to expand...


On PBS I saw a British comedian.  He was talking about his visit to the USA.  He said, "They have two parties over there.  There's the uh, the democratic party, which is something like our labor party.  Then they have the republican party, which is something like our Labor party."

Even foreigners recognize that the dems and reps are the same.


----------



## Dot Com

Againsheila said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the Messiah. Of course, that's not what us Brits call him. We have a name much closer to the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing that I find entertaining as hell is the American left wingers desperation to throw the UK Conservative government under the nearest bus.  They have no clue about British politics, they certainly don't seem to understand what a Conservative means in the UK. Yet again, they leap to the conclusion that your version of a Conservative is our version of a Conservative. Whereas, you and I would recognize that UK Conservatives are more like Democrats - perhaps close to a Blue Dog Dem, rather than a Republican.   See how ignorant we can be about foreign affairs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On PBS I saw a British comedian.  He was talking about his visit to the USA.  He said, "They have two parties over there.  There's the uh, the democratic party, which is something like our labor party.  Then they have the republican party, which is something like our Labor party."
> 
> Even foreigners recognize that the dems and reps are the same.
Click to expand...

Wrong. The Tories raised taxes in the U.K. to address their debt.


----------



## Dot Com

Just as I suspected. He's throwing the NoTW under the bus (and all the employees that go along w/ it) so he can get a controlling interest in BSkyB:


> updated 1 hour 2 minutes ago
> Scandal-plagued UK tabloid preps final edition - World news - Europe - msnbc.com
> LONDON  Rupert Murdoch was expected to fly to London to tackle a scandal engulfing his media empire while journalists prepared the last edition of a best-selling weekly they say *he has sacrificed to protect plans to expand his television business.*


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Just as I suspected. He's throwing the NoTW under the bus (and all the employees that go along w/ it) so he can get a controlling interest in BSkyB:
> 
> 
> 
> updated 1 hour 2 minutes ago
> Scandal-plagued UK tabloid preps final edition - World news - Europe - msnbc.com
> LONDON  Rupert Murdoch was expected to fly to London to tackle a scandal engulfing his media empire while journalists prepared the last edition of a best-selling weekly they say *he has sacrificed to protect plans to expand his television business.*
Click to expand...


Thank you Captain Obvious. Colin and I both said that fucking days ago, you stupid twat. What is your problem - if you don't have it spoon fed to you from the media, it's not true? 

Jeeeez, you are one dumb fuck.


----------



## Chris

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is  a classic deflection attempt.  This guy is a piece of shit...no one else..jut him.  Its HIS paper.
> 
> ed..this is perfect..
> 
> "Classic deflection from someone who has made a fucking fool of himself, you think?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. ALL those involved in this are pieces of shit! The editor at the time (now chief executive) And the scum journalists who were responsible for the hacking. Not to forget Murdoch's son, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are the American left gonna make this all about Murdoch when journalists from other tabloids start getting arrested?
> 
> It'll be entertaining to see Dotty, rdean and mr late to the party as always, zona, spin themselves into knots at that stage.
> 
> I wonder if they'll ever research this topic before they carry on ranting so they actually know what they're talking about.
Click to expand...


Because this is all about Murdoch.

FoxNews is the American News of the World.


----------



## Colin

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. ALL those involved in this are pieces of shit! The editor at the time (now chief executive) And the scum journalists who were responsible for the hacking. Not to forget Murdoch's son, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the American left gonna make this all about Murdoch when journalists from other tabloids start getting arrested?
> 
> It'll be entertaining to see Dotty, rdean and mr late to the party as always, zona, spin themselves into knots at that stage.
> 
> I wonder if they'll ever research this topic before they carry on ranting so they actually know what they're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because this is all about Murdoch.
> 
> FoxNews is the American News of the World.
Click to expand...


No mate. It's all about the News of the World and B Sky B...but you carry on spouting in your parochial bubble. Do you even know anything about B Sky B? Of course, you will now read up on it and claim you do, but it is clear to me that you haven't even thought about how it fits in.


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing that I find entertaining as hell is the American left wingers desperation to throw the UK Conservative government under the nearest bus.  They have no clue about British politics, they certainly don't seem to understand what a Conservative means in the UK. Yet again, they leap to the conclusion that your version of a Conservative is our version of a Conservative. Whereas, you and I would recognize that UK Conservatives are more like Democrats - perhaps close to a Blue Dog Dem, rather than a Republican.   See how ignorant we can be about foreign affairs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On PBS I saw a British comedian.  He was talking about his visit to the USA.  He said, "They have two parties over there.  There's the uh, the democratic party, which is something like our labor party.  Then they have the republican party, which is something like our Labor party."
> 
> Even foreigners recognize that the dems and reps are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. The Tories raised taxes in the U.K. to address their debt.
Click to expand...


Once again, you prove your ignorance. I guess you've risen to your own level of substandard. The debt wasn't created by the Tories. It was left to them by Labour's term in office. If you did your homework you would see that Labour raised hundreds of stealth taxes and several increases on income taxes. The Tories have reduced public spending and increased VAT to start getting us out of the abyss created by Labour. Now, if you want to learn something about our politics, which is obviously beyond your comprehension at the moment, start by reading this. 

Labour tax and benefit reforms punished families earning over £30,000 | Mail Online


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Just as I suspected. He's throwing the NoTW under the bus (and all the employees that go along w/ it) so he can get a controlling interest in BSkyB:
> 
> 
> 
> updated 1 hour 2 minutes ago
> Scandal-plagued UK tabloid preps final edition - World news - Europe - msnbc.com
> LONDON  Rupert Murdoch was expected to fly to London to tackle a scandal engulfing his media empire while journalists prepared the last edition of a best-selling weekly they say *he has sacrificed to protect plans to expand his television business.*
Click to expand...


Welcome to the party! You're only three days late! But thanks for turning up. I was in need of a laugh.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I suspected. He's throwing the NoTW under the bus (and all the employees that go along w/ it) so he can get a controlling interest in BSkyB:
> 
> 
> 
> updated 1 hour 2 minutes ago
> Scandal-plagued UK tabloid preps final edition - World news - Europe - msnbc.com
> LONDON  Rupert Murdoch was expected to fly to London to tackle a scandal engulfing his media empire while journalists prepared the last edition of a best-selling weekly they say *he has sacrificed to protect plans to expand his television business.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome to the party! You're only three days late! But thanks for turning up. I was in need of a laugh.
Click to expand...


He suspected.....   He's entertaining... in an 'omg, how ignorant can one person be' kind of way. 

That, and that hysterical comment about the Tories.   Ignorance is funny, but not pretty to watch.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I suspected. He's throwing the NoTW under the bus (and all the employees that go along w/ it) so he can get a controlling interest in BSkyB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the party! You're only three days late! But thanks for turning up. I was in need of a laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He suspected.....   He's entertaining... in an 'omg, how ignorant can one person be' kind of way.
> 
> That, and that hysterical comment about the Tories.   Ignorance is funny, but not pretty to watch.
Click to expand...


Yeh. I reckon you could fill the Library of Congress with what DotCom doesn't know!


----------



## Dot Com

The Tories aren't so bad over there. They had the spine to raise taxes on the wealthiest. Sadly, the American Tories (Repubs) are too beholden to big business to follow suit.


----------



## whitehall

How many people recognize the name "Sulzberger"? Not many I expect but it is an important name behind the scenes in the mainstream media. Thanks to the unrelenting hysterical effort by the left to silence opposition opinion, everyone recognizes the head of FOX news. Who knows who runs ABC, NBC, MSNBC, CBS, PBS, CNN or the Washington Post? See my point?


----------



## Colin

whitehall said:


> How many people recognize the name "Sulzberger"? Not many I expect but it is an important name behind the scenes in the mainstream media. Thanks to the unrelenting hysterical effort by the left to silence opposition opinion, everyone recognizes the head of FOX news. Who knows who runs ABC, NBC, MSNBC, CBS, PBS, CNN or the Washington Post? See my point?



Frankly? No I fail to see your point, since this a thread about the News of the World and its hacking of Milly Dowlers phone. Suggest you go forth and multiply!


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> The Tories aren't so bad over there. They had the spine to raise taxes on the wealthiest. Sadly, the American Tories (Repubs) are too beholden to big business to follow suit.



Not really. They're politicians. Right, left or centre, they're all scum. That's why it's always ironic when the media and politicians fall out with each other. You couldn't put a cigarette paper between a politician and a journo. They're both lower than a snake's belly!


----------



## Dot Com

So.....are you a Tory, Labour, or an ex-pat?


----------



## Dot Com

Good for Miliband:
Murdoch, Brooks meet amid newspaper crisis - World news - Europe - msnbc.com


> Cameron came under growing pressure on Sunday to halt Murdoch's bid for BSkyB, at least until an investigation into phone-hacking had been completed.
> On Sunday, *opposition Labour Party leader Ed Miliband warned that a Murdoch takeover of BSkyB should not be allowed* while the phone-hacking investigation is ongoing.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Good for Miliband:
> Murdoch, Brooks meet amid newspaper crisis - World news - Europe - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> Cameron came under growing pressure on Sunday to halt Murdoch's bid for BSkyB, at least until an investigation into phone-hacking had been completed.
> On Sunday, *opposition Labour Party leader Ed Miliband warned that a Murdoch takeover of BSkyB should not be allowed* while the phone-hacking investigation is ongoing.
Click to expand...


  You do realize that the Labor party are even more buddy/buddy with Murdoch than the Tories, right?

And, you do realize that the UK Tories are more like Democrats than Republicans, right?

Oh, and.... are you aware that this shit.... the phone hacking, the investigation and all that.... all went down on Blair/Brown's watches.... those dudes are Labor. You think they're the ones that are the equivalent of Democrats.... except they aren't.

Annnnnd.... you are aware that Cameron has already asked for the decision on the sale of BSkyB be delayed.... this is just political grandstanding by the drooling boyking of the labor party.

Man, you just keep showing how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## Dot Com

​


----------



## Dot Com

BTW- CaliBrat, it's spelled "Labour" idiot


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> ​



As expected, you ignore the inconvenient truths pointing to labor being into this mess up to their necks and post silly cartoons instead. 

That's about your intellectual level.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> BTW- CaliBrat, it's spelled "Labour" idiot



Dotty, It's a US forum, so I spell it using American English. Idiot.


----------



## Dot Com

Three cheers for Miliband 
Murdoch, Brooks meet amid newspaper crisis - World news - Europe - msnbc.com


> "When the public have seen the disgusting revelations that we have seen this week, the idea that this organization, which engaged in these terrible practices, should be allowed to take over BSkyB, to get that 100 percent stake, without the criminal investigation having been completed...frankly that just won't wash with the public," he told the BBC.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Three cheers for Miliband
> Murdoch, Brooks meet amid newspaper crisis - World news - Europe - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> "When the public have seen the disgusting revelations that we have seen this week, the idea that this organization, which engaged in these terrible practices, should be allowed to take over BSkyB, to get that 100 percent stake, without the criminal investigation having been completed...frankly that just won't wash with the public," he told the BBC.
Click to expand...




That's why you struggle to maintain a facade of intellect. You cherry pick your 'news'. Use the UK media.... use a non partisan source... and read up on the whole story, not just the recent shit hitting the fan. As you have already been informed, this goes back to the Labor/Labour Government.... Blair.... and then Brown..... and the only reason it's not Milliband is because Labor/Labour lost the last election. 

In fact, the only major party in Britain who is not tainted by this clusterfuck is the Liberal Democrats. An intelligent left wing poster would use them as the moral highground.... not Labor/Labour.... fucking idiot. And.... the LibDems are further left than Labor/Labour.... hence they would be more in line with your own political views.

Consider yourself schooled in UK politics. Idiot.


----------



## Dot Com

If your going to go @ "naming names" CalGirl, get it right lol Its "Miliband" 

fucking idiot (your own words


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> If your going to go @ "naming names" CalGirl, get it right lol Its "Miliband"
> 
> fucking idiot (your own words



On the bright side, at least I know what this whole situation is actually about.... and it ain't about left or right wing politics. Idiot.


----------



## Dot Com

BBC News - Murdoch says chief Rebekah Brooks is his first priority
What about the 100's of workers he just summarily sacrificed to the altar of profit to further his designs on BSkyB?


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Three cheers for Miliband
> Murdoch, Brooks meet amid newspaper crisis - World news - Europe - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> "When the public have seen the disgusting revelations that we have seen this week, the idea that this organization, which engaged in these terrible practices, should be allowed to take over BSkyB, to get that 100 percent stake, without the criminal investigation having been completed...frankly that just won't wash with the public," he told the BBC.
Click to expand...


Three cheers for Miliband! Why? Because he fits your political sympathies? 



> Britain's opposition leader Ed Miliband warned that a Murdoch takeover of BSkyB should not be allowed while a phone-hacking investigation is ongoing, and he vowed to push for a parliamentary vote* if Prime Minister David Cameron fails to act*.




Its all very well for Miliband to shout his mouth off about David Cameron acting on preventing or delaying the takeover of BSkyB, but he knows full well why the government cant do this. It was HIS government who liberalized the regulatory regime for media mergers through the Enterprise Act 2002 and the Communications Act 2003. BSkyB is a publicly listed corporation. There are firmly established procedures and legislation for dealing with proposed takeovers of such bodies and the law lays down that at no stage in the standard merger regime is there any role for Government ministers. However, under the media merger regime there is a role for ministerial involvement, but only in the Public Interest Test. Specifically, the Secretary of State for Business, Enterprise and Regulatory Reform  is the only person with the power to trigger the Public Interest Test. He does this by issuing an Intervention Notice. This sets out instructions to the OFT and Ofcom to produce reports. The OFT will investigate whether the merger will be likely to raise competition issues and Ofcom will investigate whether the merger could raise public interest concerns. This process was triggered last November and in March of this year Culture Minister, Jeremy Hunt, accepted the findings and gave approval.

So, it would be illegal for government to intercede at this stage and the only bodies that can delay or question the takeover are Ofcom and the OFT. Even then, they must follow due process. Given that the tests for pluracy and public interest were passed, I guess the only area that Ofcom might be able to intercede would be on the issue as to whether NI (UK CEO Rebekah Brooks) is a fit and proper owner. That cant be answered until a full investigation/inquiry has been completed.

Yeh. Three cheers for Miliband.  In trying to hold Cameron accountable, he is simply trying to score political points. I wouldn't expect you to understand this as you know nothing about the background to this, which has been going on for some time. That's why you should take care in making sweeping statements about political issues you are not au fait with.


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> BBC News - Murdoch says chief Rebekah Brooks is his first priority
> What about the 100's of workers he just summarily sacrificed to the altar of profit to further his designs on BSkyB?



Of course Brooks is his first priority. He has to make sure she is thoroughly briefed before she is interviewed by police!


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> If your going to go @ "naming names" CalGirl, get it right lol Its "Miliband"
> 
> fucking idiot (your own words



That's not how you spell Miliband...


...It's spelt: d-i-c-k-h-e-a-d.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to go @ "naming names" CalGirl, get it right lol Its "Miliband"
> 
> fucking idiot (your own words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how you spell Miliband...
> 
> 
> ...It's spelt: d-i-c-k-h-e-a-d.
Click to expand...


They should have elected David, instead of Ed.... but know I understand why they didn't. It's easier to spell Ed. 

I am somewhat impressed that the American left continue to totally misunderstand this whole clusterfuck.


----------



## California Girl

Robert Preston, BBC Business Editor.... the NotW was buying information from the Royal Families protection officers. Information included their private mobile numbers. The Met Police is gonna be in deep shit. 

Ooops.


----------



## Colin

*Let's hope these two bastards won't be smiling for much longer!*


----------



## California Girl

We won't be that lucky, Col. Those at the top will survive, mainly by throwing the minions under the bus. 

Big question will be.... can Murdoch manage to keep his bid to buy BSkyB on track? I'm thinking not. LMAO


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> We won't be that lucky, Col. Those at the top will survive, mainly by throwing the minions under the bus.
> 
> Big question will be.... can Murdoch manage to keep his bid to buy BSkyB on track? I'm thinking not. LMAO



Well, whether Murdoch can keep his takeover bid on track now depends on how Ofcom and the OFT respond to the letter Jeremy Hunt has sent to them. He has asked whether they wish to change their approval for the takeover to go ahead in light of the revelations about NI. At the very least, let's hope they postpone takeover procedures until after an inquiry.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We won't be that lucky, Col. Those at the top will survive, mainly by throwing the minions under the bus.
> 
> Big question will be.... can Murdoch manage to keep his bid to buy BSkyB on track? I'm thinking not. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, whether Murdoch can keep his takeover bid on track now depends on how Ofcom and the OFT respond to the letter Jeremy Hunt has sent to them. He has asked whether they wish to change their approval for the takeover to go ahead in light of the revelations about NI. At the very least, let's hope they postpone takeover procedures until after an inquiry.
Click to expand...


I honestly don't see how they can continue with their current view after this. I'm also puzzled about why the Met Police is investigating it's own behavior. Police Officer friends of mine say that the standard procedure would be for another force to be called in to investigate. 

Interesting stuff. 

I am finding Ed Miliband's faux outrage very funny though. He keeps repeating the same shit.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, anyone who calls for a media outlet to be closed just because they disagree with that station's coverage.... those people are unAmerican.... that's Chris. One wonders how many more on the left would be happy to see Fox closed down... for no other reason than they just don't like what Fox says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um,* pretty much everyone on the left?*
> The anti-liberty left views freedom of speech as enemy #1..
Click to expand...


Truely?   Who here besides Chris said that?


----------



## California Girl

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, anyone who calls for a media outlet to be closed just because they disagree with that station's coverage.... those people are unAmerican.... that's Chris. One wonders how many more on the left would be happy to see Fox closed down... for no other reason than they just don't like what Fox says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um,* pretty much everyone on the left?*
> The anti-liberty left views freedom of speech as enemy #1..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truely?   Who here besides Chris said that?
Click to expand...


Plenty. And no, I'm not gonna trawl the board to 'prove' it. But we regularly see posts from the left shouting to close down Fox.


----------



## Truthmatters

Fox lies and Murdoc lies and cheats.

I would like to see Murdoc forced to sell all of his holdings in media so that we could get back  to making "news" tell the truth.


----------



## Chris

London (CNN) -- *Media baron Rupert Murdoch has not apologized to the family of a murdered British teenage girl whose phone messages were illegally intercepted by people working for his News of the World newspaper, a lawyer for the girl's family said Monday.*The scandal over the hacking of Milly Dowler's phone and allegations that terror victims and fallen troops may also have been targeted forced the best-selling 168-year-old newspaper to close up shop this weekend.

Rebekah Brooks, who was editor of the newspaper at the time of the Dowler hacking, should resign, Dowler family lawyer Mark Lewis said Monday.

"She should do the honorable thing," Lewis said. "She was editor at the time Milly was taken. She should take editorial responsibility" for the actions of her journalists, Lewis said.

Brooks has since been promoted to chief executive of News International, the company that publishes Murdoch's British newspapers. Murdoch has stood by her so far.

Lawyer: Murdoch hasn't apologized for hacking of murdered girl's phone - CNN.com


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> London (CNN) -- *Media baron Rupert Murdoch has not apologized to the family of a murdered British teenage girl whose phone messages were illegally intercepted by people working for his News of the World newspaper, a lawyer for the girl's family said Monday.*The scandal over the hacking of Milly Dowler's phone and allegations that terror victims and fallen troops may also have been targeted forced the best-selling 168-year-old newspaper to close up shop this weekend.
> 
> Rebekah Brooks, who was editor of the newspaper at the time of the Dowler hacking, should resign, Dowler family lawyer Mark Lewis said Monday.
> 
> "She should do the honorable thing," Lewis said. "She was editor at the time Milly was taken. She should take editorial responsibility" for the actions of her journalists, Lewis said.
> 
> Cameron connected to hacking scandal? Brooks has since been promoted to chief executive of News International, the company that publishes Murdoch's British newspapers. Murdoch has stood by her so far.
> 
> Lawyer: Murdoch hasn't apologized for hacking of murdered girl's phone - CNN.com



Since the scandal broke during the years of a Labour government, and given that Brown and Blair were both very close to News International, any honest person would be questioning both parties relationship with News International. 

I am, however, not surprised that Chris ignores that in his desperate - and somewhat ignorant - attempt to link it to the Conservative Government.... and, at the risk of pointing out the blatantly obvious to the terminally stupid - British Conservatives are closer to the Democrats than they are to Republicans. I guess some people just judge others on a label.... 'Conservative' = bad. 

Idiot.


----------



## Colin

Looks like there could be additional shit about to drop. This time regarding the Times. Gordon Brown is due to make a statement in a couple of hours! Watch this space!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Looks like there could be additional shit about to drop. This time regarding the Times. Gordon Brown is due to make a statement in a couple of hours! Watch this space!



I've heard rumors. This is gonna be fun. 

When the shit hits that this practice (the phone hacking) goes beyond News International... how are the lefties gonna keep making it all about Murdoch and the right? Fun times are ahead.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there could be additional shit about to drop. This time regarding the Times. Gordon Brown is due to make a statement in a couple of hours! Watch this space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard rumors. This is gonna be fun.
> 
> When the shit hits that this practice (the phone hacking) goes beyond News International... how are the lefties gonna keep making it all about Murdoch and the right? Fun times are ahead.
Click to expand...


Even if confined to NI, hacking is about getting an edge on a story by illegal means. Anyone who makes it out to be political, i.e. left or right is seriously sick in the head. Incidentally, funny that NOBODY in Britain puts a left right slant on it. What does that tell you?


----------



## Dot Com

Colin said:


> the Secretary of State for Business, Enterprise and Regulatory Reform is the only person with the power to trigger the Public Interest Test. He does this by issuing an Intervention Notice. This sets out instructions to the OFT and Ofcom to produce reports. The OFT will investigate whether the merger will be likely to raise competition issues and Ofcom will investigate whether the merger could raise public interest concerns. This process was triggered* last November* and in March of this year Culture Minister, Jeremy Hunt, accepted the findings and gave approval.


Prior to the current revelations which are severely damaging to the Murdoch Media colossus.  Incidentally, why does CG think she's qualified to be posting in this thread? She referred to Labour as "Labor" & then went one step further to misspell Miliband's name. It's obvious she knows fuck all about British politics.     Sad that.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there could be additional shit about to drop. This time regarding the Times. Gordon Brown is due to make a statement in a couple of hours! Watch this space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard rumors. This is gonna be fun.
> 
> When the shit hits that this practice (the phone hacking) goes beyond News International... how are the lefties gonna keep making it all about Murdoch and the right? Fun times are ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if confined to NI, hacking is about getting an edge on a story by illegal means. Anyone who makes it out to be political, i.e. left or right is seriously sick in the head. Incidentally, funny that NOBODY in Britain puts a left right slant on it. What does that tell you?
Click to expand...


It tells me that Britons are less inclined to play political games than Americans. But I already knew that. It also confirms that many of my fellow Americans are quite happy to form opinions before informing themselves of the facts. That doesn't surprise me either.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Secretary of State for Business, Enterprise and Regulatory Reform is the only person with the power to trigger the Public Interest Test. He does this by issuing an Intervention Notice. This sets out instructions to the OFT and Ofcom to produce reports. The OFT will investigate whether the merger will be likely to raise competition issues and Ofcom will investigate whether the merger could raise public interest concerns. This process was triggered* last November* and in March of this year Culture Minister, Jeremy Hunt, accepted the findings and gave approval.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the current revelations which are severely damaging to the Murdoch Media colossus.  Incidentally, why does CG think she's qualified to be posting in this thread? She referred to Labour as "Labor" & then went one step further to misspell Miliband's name. It's obvious she knows fuck all about British politics.    Sad that.
Click to expand...


Oh good grief, are you really this stupid?


----------



## Colin

Yep. The Times, another Murdoch paper, is now embroiled in the hacking saga. 



> Journalists from across News International repeatedly targeted the former prime minister Gordon Brown, attempting to access his voicemail and obtaining information from his bank account, his legal file as well as his family's medical records.
> 
> There is also evidence that a private investigator used a serving police officer to trawl the police national computer for information about him.
> 
> Brown was targeted during a period of more than 10 years, both as chancellor of the exchequer and as prime minister. Some of the activity clearly was illegal. Other incidents breached his privacy but not the law. An investigation by the Guardian has found that:
> 
>  Scotland Yard has discovered references to both Brown and his wife, Sarah, in paperwork seized from Glenn Mulcaire, the private investigator who specialised in phone hacking for the News of the World;
> 
>  Abbey National bank found evidence suggesting that a "blagger" acting for the Sunday Times on six occasions posed as Brown and gained details from his account;
> 
>  Brown's London lawyers, Allen & Overy, were tricked into handing over details from his file by a conman working for the Sunday Times;
> 
>  Details from his infant son's medical records were obtained by the Sun, who published a story about the child's serious illness.
> 
> News International papers targeted Gordon Brown | Media | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Secretary of State for Business, Enterprise and Regulatory Reform is the only person with the power to trigger the Public Interest Test. He does this by issuing an Intervention Notice. This sets out instructions to the OFT and Ofcom to produce reports. The OFT will investigate whether the merger will be likely to raise competition issues and Ofcom will investigate whether the merger could raise public interest concerns. This process was triggered* last November* and in March of this year Culture Minister, Jeremy Hunt, accepted the findings and gave approval.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the current revelations which are severely damaging to the Murdoch Media colossus.  Incidentally, why does CG think she's qualified to be posting in this thread? She referred to Labour as "Labor" & then went one step further to misspell Miliband's name. It's obvious she knows fuck all about British politics.     Sad that.
Click to expand...


She clearly knows a lot more than you, so the question is why the fuck are YOU posting in it! You're proving to be a bigger twat than I gave you credit for!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Yep. The Times, another Murdoch paper, is now embroiled in the hacking saga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Journalists from across News International repeatedly targeted the former prime minister Gordon Brown, attempting to access his voicemail and obtaining information from his bank account, his legal file as well as his family's medical records.
> 
> There is also evidence that a private investigator used a serving police officer to trawl the police national computer for information about him.
> 
> Brown was targeted during a period of more than 10 years, both as chancellor of the exchequer and as prime minister. Some of the activity clearly was illegal. Other incidents breached his privacy but not the law. An investigation by the Guardian has found that:
> 
>  Scotland Yard has discovered references to both Brown and his wife, Sarah, in paperwork seized from Glenn Mulcaire, the private investigator who specialised in phone hacking for the News of the World;
> 
>  Abbey National bank found evidence suggesting that a "blagger" acting for the Sunday Times on six occasions posed as Brown and gained details from his account;
> 
>  Brown's London lawyers, Allen & Overy, were tricked into handing over details from his file by a conman working for the Sunday Times;
> 
>  Details from his infant son's medical records were obtained by the Sun, who published a story about the child's serious illness.
> 
> News International papers targeted Gordon Brown | Media | guardian.co.uk
Click to expand...


Ruh oh. 

Lots and lots of people are in some serious shit now.


----------



## Dot Com

The deal will be sidelined as it should be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Murdoch slows U.K. TV takeover bid amid scandal - CBS News


> A failure to clinch the 7.5 billion pound ($11.9 billion) takeover would represent a huge setback for Murdoch, who has built up a global empire over four decades. As well as owning Fox News and the 20th Century Fox film studio, News Corp. owns a raft of newspapers and media outlets all around the world.


----------



## Colin

Just spotted this. Don't know exactly what this means in real terms, but it looks like yet another nail in someone's coffin!



> *US pension funds sue News Corp over NOTW closure*
> 
> US pension funds have filed an amended complaint alleging "rampant nepotism" and failed corporate governance" at News Corp. in light of the ongoing phone hacking scandal.
> 
> In addition to pre-existing allegations of abuse by News Corp chairman and CEO Rupert Murdoch, the amended complaint addresses revelations involving the News of the World (NOTW).
> 
> US pension funds sue News Corp over NOTW closure - IFAonline


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> The deal will be sidelined as it should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murdoch slows U.K. TV takeover bid amid scandal - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> A failure to clinch the 7.5 billion pound ($11.9 billion) takeover would represent a huge setback for Murdoch, who has built up a global empire over four decades. As well as owning Fox News and the 20th Century Fox film studio, News Corp. owns a raft of newspapers and media outlets all around the world.
Click to expand...


Thank you, Captain Obvious. 

Do you ever actually read what other people say..... Cameron has already put the brakes on the takeover of BSkyB. 

Idiot.


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> The deal will be sidelined as it should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murdoch slows U.K. TV takeover bid amid scandal - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> A failure to clinch the 7.5 billion pound ($11.9 billion) takeover would represent a huge setback for Murdoch, who has built up a global empire over four decades. As well as owning Fox News and the 20th Century Fox film studio, News Corp. owns a raft of newspapers and media outlets all around the world.
Click to expand...


The reason the takeover finds itself in the long grass is rather ironic. Murdoch has actually shot himself in the foot, purosely. The Competitions Commission AND the EU had previously cleared the takeover as not contravening any competition rules. But, now that News Corp has withdrawn its proposals to keep Sky News separate from the rest of the group, it has to go before the Competition Commission again. Sneaky bastards are trying to avoid further discussion on whether they are fit individuals to run a broadcast company. They are trying to win the day on the single issue of plurality!


----------



## Dot Com

Why don't you people have a "moral fitness" clause, for the issuance of licence', as does the U.S.?


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The deal will be sidelined as it should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murdoch slows U.K. TV takeover bid amid scandal - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> A failure to clinch the 7.5 billion pound ($11.9 billion) takeover would represent a huge setback for Murdoch, who has built up a global empire over four decades. As well as owning Fox News and the 20th Century Fox film studio, News Corp. owns a raft of newspapers and media outlets all around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the takeover finds itself in the long grass is rather ironic. Murdoch has actually shot himself in the foot, purosely. The Competitions Commission AND the EU had previously cleared the takeover as not contravening any competition rules. But, now that News Corp has withdrawn its proposals to keep Sky News separate from the rest of the group, it has to go before the Competition Commission again. Sneaky bastards are trying to avoid further discussion on whether they are fit individuals to run a broadcast company. They are trying to win the day on the single issue of plurality!
Click to expand...


There is very little point in explaining stuff to Dotty. Unless he reads it in the media, it isn't true.... and then, when he does read it.... it will be 'something he knew all along'.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Why don't you people have a "moral fitness" clause, for the issuance of licence', as does the U.S.?



Why don't we mind our own damned business and let Britain run it's own country. I know you liberals like to think you run the world, but you really don't.


----------



## Chris

California Girl said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> London (CNN) -- *Media baron Rupert Murdoch has not apologized to the family of a murdered British teenage girl whose phone messages were illegally intercepted by people working for his News of the World newspaper, a lawyer for the girl's family said Monday.*The scandal over the hacking of Milly Dowler's phone and allegations that terror victims and fallen troops may also have been targeted forced the best-selling 168-year-old newspaper to close up shop this weekend.
> 
> Rebekah Brooks, who was editor of the newspaper at the time of the Dowler hacking, should resign, Dowler family lawyer Mark Lewis said Monday.
> 
> "She should do the honorable thing," Lewis said. "She was editor at the time Milly was taken. She should take editorial responsibility" for the actions of her journalists, Lewis said.
> 
> Cameron connected to hacking scandal? Brooks has since been promoted to chief executive of News International, the company that publishes Murdoch's British newspapers. Murdoch has stood by her so far.
> 
> Lawyer: Murdoch hasn't apologized for hacking of murdered girl's phone - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the scandal broke during the years of a Labour government, and given that Brown and Blair were both very close to News International, any honest person would be questioning both parties relationship with News International.
> 
> I am, however, not surprised that Chris ignores that in his desperate - and somewhat ignorant - attempt to link it to the Conservative Government.... and, at the risk of pointing out the blatantly obvious to the terminally stupid - British Conservatives are closer to the Democrats than they are to Republicans. I guess some people just judge others on a label.... 'Conservative' = bad.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


The personal insults make you look silly, really. There is no need for it.

The Cameron headline was left there when I copy and pasted it by mistake.

I couldn't care less about British politics.


----------



## driveby

Almost as appalling is the fact that the only reason liberals give a shit about this story is because its Murdoch's company. If this was an NBC or NYT company, they'd be as quiet as a church mouse......


----------



## California Girl

driveby said:


> Almost as appalling is the fact that the only reason liberals give a shit about this story is because its Murdoch's company. If this was an NBC or NYT company, they'd be as quiet as a church mouse......



Absolutely right. They don't care about ethics, or journalistic standards.... unless it suits their agenda.


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Why don't you people have a "moral fitness" clause, for the issuance of licence', as does the U.S.?



YOU PEOPLE!!! Fuck you arsehole!


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Why don't you people have a "moral fitness" clause, for the issuance of licence', as does the U.S.?



Again you show your ignorance! Perhaps you should read up on our broadcast acts before you open that juvenile cakehole! If you have nothing to contribute why do you bother commenting? It only seves to make you look more and more ridiculous.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> London (CNN) -- Media baron Rupert Murdoch has not apologized to the family of a murdered British teenage girl whose phone messages were illegally intercepted by people working for his News of the World newspaper,



Has Barack Obama apologized to the family of the border patrol agent killed by the guns he provided to Mexican drug lords in his botched frame-up of Arizona?

When will Obama apologize and step down for his role in the death of Brian Terry? It was guns his administration to the Mexican cartels that were used to kill him. When will Obama apologize and resign?


----------



## Colin

Uncensored2008 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> London (CNN) -- Media baron Rupert Murdoch has not apologized to the family of a murdered British teenage girl whose phone messages were illegally intercepted by people working for his News of the World newspaper,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has Barack Obama apologized to the family of the border patrol agent killed by the guns he provided to Mexican drug lords in his botched frame-up of Arizona?
> 
> When will Obama apologize and step down for his role in the death of Brian Terry? It was guns his administration to the Mexican cartels that were used to kill him. When will Obama apologize and resign?
Click to expand...


When will you learn to post in the right thread!


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Why don't you people have a "moral fitness" clause, for the issuance of licence', as does the U.S.?



Legislation.gov.uk

^^^^ Search 'broadcasting' and educate yourself. You're making Americans look stupid.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> London (CNN) -- Media baron Rupert Murdoch has not apologized to the family of a murdered British teenage girl whose phone messages were illegally intercepted by people working for his News of the World newspaper,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has Barack Obama apologized to the family of the border patrol agent killed by the guns he provided to Mexican drug lords in his botched frame-up of Arizona?
> 
> When will Obama apologize and step down for his role in the death of Brian Terry? It was guns his administration to the Mexican cartels that were used to kill him. When will Obama apologize and resign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When will you learn to post in the right thread!
Click to expand...


Beat me to it. 

You can see why I get embarrassed by Americans, right? Left. Right. As a nation, we seem unable to focus on one topic and not turn everything into a rant about the 'opposite side'. And people wonder why our congress critters get away with so much shit... because we're too busy bitching to pay attention.


----------



## Dot Com

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> London (CNN) -- *Media baron Rupert Murdoch has not apologized to the family of a murdered British teenage girl whose phone messages were illegally intercepted by people working for his News of the World newspaper, a lawyer for the girl's family said Monday.*The scandal over the hacking of Milly Dowler's phone and allegations that terror victims and fallen troops may also have been targeted forced the best-selling 168-year-old newspaper to close up shop this weekend.
> 
> Rebekah Brooks, who was editor of the newspaper at the time of the Dowler hacking, should resign, Dowler family lawyer Mark Lewis said Monday.
> 
> "She should do the honorable thing," Lewis said. "She was editor at the time Milly was taken. She should take editorial responsibility" for the actions of her journalists, Lewis said.
> 
> Cameron connected to hacking scandal? Brooks has since been promoted to chief executive of News International, the company that publishes Murdoch's British newspapers. Murdoch has stood by her so far.
> 
> Lawyer: Murdoch hasn't apologized for hacking of murdered girl's phone - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the scandal broke during the years of a Labour government, and given that Brown and Blair were both very close to News International, any honest person would be questioning both parties relationship with News International.
> 
> I am, however, not surprised that Chris ignores that in his desperate - and somewhat ignorant - attempt to link it to the Conservative Government.... and, at the risk of pointing out the blatantly obvious to the terminally stupid - British Conservatives are closer to the Democrats than they are to Republicans. I guess some people just judge others on a label.... 'Conservative' = bad.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The personal insults make you look silly, really. There is no need for it.
> 
> The Cameron headline was left there when I copy and pasted it by mistake.
> 
> I couldn't care less about British politics.
Click to expand...

Good point. 


Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you people have a "moral fitness" clause, for the issuance of licence', as does the U.S.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU PEOPLE!!! Fuck you arsehole!
Click to expand...


You are too easily trolled  I could've typed "little" people  but chose not to.


----------



## Dot Com

Colin said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> London (CNN) -- Media baron Rupert Murdoch has not apologized to the family of a murdered British teenage girl whose phone messages were illegally intercepted by people working for his News of the World newspaper,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has Barack Obama apologized to the family of the border patrol agent killed by the guns he provided to Mexican drug lords in his botched frame-up of Arizona?
> 
> When will Obama apologize and step down for his role in the death of Brian Terry? It was guns his administration to the Mexican cartels that were used to kill him. When will Obama apologize and resign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When will you learn to post in the right thread!
Click to expand...


I know him. He's a rightie & he resorts to deflection thinking no one will notice


----------



## toxicmedia

Uncensored2008 said:


> So, you voted for Obama then?


No. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Anyone who claims the MSM is unbiased is a lefty.


I never claimed the MSM is unbiased.



Uncensored2008 said:


> I work during the day


I work evenings....and I don't post from work...slacker! 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Do you think Clear Channel should be forcibly shut down?


Of course not and not one single politican or pundit I've heard of has proposed shutting down any part of conservative media. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Are you claiming that Eisenhower was "conservative?" Seriously. Dick fucking price caps Nixon?
> 
> Come on..
> 
> The press was dead set against Reagan, they just couldn't overcome the anti-Carter sentiment of the nation - just as they may not be able to overcome the anti-Obama (Carter the II) sentiment.


Eisenhower was a fiscal conservative. Nixon was a fiscal conservative. The term conservative is too abstract these days...but I know people who think they are conservative think it means that you hate Obama, you're anti gay marriage and anti abortion, you're a "patriot"???, and you love freedomsandliberties. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Yep, those who fail to follow McGovern conservatives have a "disease."


I thought you remembered the 70's?......remember back when the Republican party had moderates and liberals? and the Democratic party had conservatives?....that was because there wasn't 100% advocacy journalism back then. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> That you ignore the citations, including Dear Leader himself, trying to ban Fox.


Obama has never proposed banning Fox. They might have discluded one of their pseudo journalists from a press meeting but they're not censoring or restricting them from saying anything they want. It's a shame Fox and MSNBC are even allowed at white house press conferences, they might as well include the Nat'l Inquirer.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Yep, that is irrational - but yer a lefty, so no surprise.


I'm not a lefty.



Uncensored2008 said:


> BTW, I voted for Bob Barr. You do realize that Barack Obama was NOT the Libertarian candidate, right?


I didn't vote for Obama. Bob Barr was an embarassment ever since he tried to sue Bill Clinton for "emotional distress" after the impeachment thing. That guy had absolutely no chance of winning. You wasted your vote, you could have voted against Obama.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Colin said:


> When will you learn to post in the right thread!



It was the correct response to his inane question.


----------



## Chris

Other Murdoch papers were hacking records, not just the "News of the World"....

Rupert Murdoch will delay indefinitely his attempted $19 billion acquisition of satellite provider BSkyB as new revelations surfaced that the private medical records of then-Prime Minister Gordon Brown&#8217;s family were illegally obtained by other News Corp. outlets, according to British news reports Monday.

The BSKyB move came in the form of a withdrawal of News Corp.&#8217;s offer to spin off its Sky News division, which was required before U.K. regulators would allow the takeover bid to proceed. It does not necessarily end Murdoch&#8217;s takeover bid, but will mean &#8220;a long delay&#8221; as the bid is referred to Britain&#8217;s Competition Commission the BBC said.

*The news comes as the Guardian reported hackers working on behalf of Murdoch&#8217;s Sunday Times and Sun newspapers targeted former Labour party leader Brown&#8217;s voicemail and bank, medical and legal records.* Gordon Brown's medical records possibly targeted in phone hacking scandal - Reid J. Epstein - POLITICO.com


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> Other Murdoch papers were hacking records, not just the "News of the World"....
> 
> Rupert Murdoch will delay indefinitely his attempted $19 billion acquisition of satellite provider BSkyB as new revelations surfaced that the private medical records of then-Prime Minister Gordon Browns family were illegally obtained by other News Corp. outlets, according to British news reports Monday.
> 
> The BSKyB move came in the form of a withdrawal of News Corp.s offer to spin off its Sky News division, which was required before U.K. regulators would allow the takeover bid to proceed. It does not necessarily end Murdochs takeover bid, but will mean a long delay as the bid is referred to Britains Competition Commission the BBC said.
> 
> *The news comes as the Guardian reported hackers working on behalf of Murdochs Sunday Times and Sun newspapers targeted former Labour party leader Browns voicemail and bank, medical and legal records.* Gordon Brown's medical records possibly targeted in phone hacking scandal - Reid J. Epstein - POLITICO.com



Do you ever keep up?

Colin already posted this. 

Oh.... maybe it was because it came from a UK source, and not our own rational and non-partisan media?


----------



## Uncensored2008

toxicmedia said:


> I work evenings....and I don't post from work...slacker!



If I weren't monitoring a dozen clusters and SAN's I'd do something more fun than post politics...



> Of course not and not one single politican or pundit I've heard of has proposed shutting down any part of conservative media.



{Talk radios suspicions of a movement to reinstate the Fairness Doctrine were confirmed by House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) on Tuesday June 24 during her comments at a Christian Science Monitor breakfast. When John Gizzi, an editor for Human Events asked Speaker Pelosi whether she favored a return of the Fairness Doctrine, she told him an unhesitating yes, reports Gizzi. }

Pelosi Supports Return of Fairness Doctrine

I think you may not be paying much attention. 



> Eisenhower was a fiscal conservative.



No, Eisenhower was a social conservative and a fiscal liberal. Eisenhower was significantly to the left of the Kennedy administration, fiscally speaking. 



> Nixon was a fiscal conservative.



So you think wage and price controls are pretty conservative, huh? A centrally planned and managed economy as the definition of "conservative?"

Actual fiscal conservatism is about free markets - the opposite of Nixon/Ford/Carter economy.



> The term conservative is too abstract these days...but I know people who think they are conservative think it means that you hate Obama, you're anti gay marriage and anti abortion, you're a "patriot"???, and you love freedomsandliberties.



Opposing Obama and the fascist economy he promotes is a conservative position. A managed economy, be it Marxist or fascist is anathema to market capitalism, the heart of conservatism. Social conservatism and recognition of the war that the "counter culture" openly wages on American values is certainly part of the conservative movement. 



> I thought you remembered the 70's?......remember back when the Republican party had moderates and liberals?



The Republicans have Alan Simpson and Olympia Snowe - the far left is alive and well in the GOP

There are no moderates in the democratic party, that I will grant you.



> and the Democratic party had conservatives?....that was because there wasn't 100% advocacy journalism back then.



No, there was a 100% managed press.  The system of apparatchiks built by America's own Josef Goebbels, Edward Murrow, ensured that only the stories which served the party saw the light of day. America got one side of the news they were permitted - the DNC side. 



> Obama has never proposed banning Fox.



{The Obama administration on Thursday failed in its attempt to exclude Fox News from participating in an interview of an administration official, as Republicans on Capitol Hill stepped up their criticism of the hardball tactics employed by the White House. 

The Treasury Department on Thursday tried to make "pay czar" Kenneth Feinberg available for interviews to every member of the network pool except Fox News. The pool is the five-network rotation that for decades has shared the costs and duties of daily coverage of the presidency and other Washington institutions. }

Read more: Administration Loses Bid to Exclude Fox News From Pay Czar Interview - FoxNews.com

Try again.



> They might have discluded one of their pseudo journalists from a press meeting but they're not censoring or restricting them from saying anything they want.



They attempted to shut Fox out of coverage. Obama has a LOT of Stalin in him.



> It's a shame Fox and MSNBC are even allowed at white house press conferences, they might as well include the Nat'l Inquirer.



The National Enquirer has a better track record than the NY Times. It was they who broke the "Blue Dress" while the NY Times obfuscated for Clinton. It was they who revealed the Condit story, while the Alphabets and managed news covered. It was they who Exposed Edwards, while the Times and Post lied to cover for him.

Yeah, they might as well - America could get better and more honest coverage.



> I didn't vote for Obama. Bob Barr was an embarassment ever since he tried to sue Bill Clinton for "emotional distress" after the impeachment thing. That guy had absolutely no chance of winning. You wasted your vote, you could have voted against Obama.



I'm a Libertarian - I generally vote Libertarian. Barr wasn't my first choice, but WAY better than Obama or open borders McCain.


----------



## Colin

Yet another name coming into the frame. This time Dow Jones CEO, Les Hinton who it seems is about to come under the spotlight for his time between 1995 and 2007, when he was in charge of News International. Looks like the ripples are spreading!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Yet another name coming into the frame. This time Dow Jones CEO, Les Hinton who it seems is about to come under the spotlight for his time between 1995 and 2007, when he was in charge of News International. Looks like the ripples are spreading!





This is gonna run for a while. Rumors in the industry suggest that this is the tip of a very big iceberg.


----------



## Dot Com

Shareholders aren't waiting either. Good reason why the media should remain seperate from the government.

Shareholders sue News Corp for failing to take early action on phone hacking scandal - Telegraph


----------



## Susan45

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Barack Obama apologized to the family of the border patrol agent killed by the guns he provided to Mexican drug lords in his botched frame-up of Arizona?
> 
> When will Obama apologize and step down for his role in the death of Brian Terry? It was guns his administration to the Mexican cartels that were used to kill him. When will Obama apologize and resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you learn to post in the right thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> You can see why I get embarrassed by Americans, right? Left. Right. As a nation, we seem unable to focus on one topic and not turn everything into a rant about the 'opposite side'. And people wonder why our congress critters get away with so much shit... because we're too busy bitching to pay attention.
Click to expand...


As much profanity as you use and as many names you call people and insults you fling around, I would have thought you were quite above getting embarrassed.


----------



## Susan45

Chris said:


> Other Murdoch papers were hacking records, not just the "News of the World"....
> 
> Rupert Murdoch will delay indefinitely his attempted $19 billion acquisition of satellite provider BSkyB as new revelations surfaced that the private medical records of then-Prime Minister Gordon Browns family were illegally obtained by other News Corp. outlets, according to British news reports Monday.
> 
> The BSKyB move came in the form of a withdrawal of News Corp.s offer to spin off its Sky News division, which was required before U.K. regulators would allow the takeover bid to proceed. It does not necessarily end Murdochs takeover bid, but will mean a long delay as the bid is referred to Britains Competition Commission the BBC said.
> 
> *The news comes as the Guardian reported hackers working on behalf of Murdochs Sunday Times and Sun newspapers targeted former Labour party leader Browns voicemail and bank, medical and legal records.* Gordon Brown's medical records possibly targeted in phone hacking scandal - Reid J. Epstein - POLITICO.com



Thanks Chris, I haven't read the whole thread, just the last 5 or 6 pages so it's news to me.

Here is an article by Carl Bernstein I thought was interesting. 

The hacking scandal currently shaking Rupert Murdochs empire will surprise only those who have willfully blinded themselves to that empires pernicious influence on journalism in the English-speaking world. Too many of us have winked in amusement at the salaciousness without considering the larger corruption of journalism and politics promulgated by Murdoch Culture on both sides of the Atlantic.

Carl Bernstein: Is Phone-Hacking Scandal Murdoch's Watergate? - Newsweek


----------



## California Girl

Susan45 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will you learn to post in the right thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> You can see why I get embarrassed by Americans, right? Left. Right. As a nation, we seem unable to focus on one topic and not turn everything into a rant about the 'opposite side'. And people wonder why our congress critters get away with so much shit... because we're too busy bitching to pay attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As much profanity as you use and as many names you call people and insults you fling around, I would have thought you were quite above getting embarrassed.
Click to expand...


Call someone who gives a shit. It won't be me.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Shareholders aren't waiting either. Good reason why the media should remain seperate from the government.
> 
> Shareholders sue News Corp for failing to take early action on phone hacking scandal - Telegraph



The UK media is separate from the Government.


----------



## Susan45

This article I'm quoting was posted earlier but I just got around to reading the entire thing. 



> Confidential health records for Brown's family have reached the media on two different occasions. In October 2006, the then editor of the Sun, Rebekah Brooks, contacted the Browns to tell them that they had obtained details from the medical file of their four-month-old son, Fraser, which revealed his cystic fibrosis.
> 
> This appears to have been a clear breach of the Data Protection Act, which would allow such a disclosure only if it were in the public interest. Friends of the Browns say the call caused them immense distress, since they were only coming to terms with the diagnosis, which had not been confirmed. The Sun published the story.
> 
> Five years earlier, when their first child, Jennifer, was born on 28 December 2001, a small group of specialist doctors and nurses was aware that she had suffered a brain haemorrhage and was dying. By some means which has not been discovered, this highly sensitive information was obtained by news organisations, who published it over the weekend before Jennifer died, on Monday 6 January 2002.


News International papers targeted Gordon Brown | Media | The Guardian

Unbelievable. Just cruel.


----------



## California Girl

Susan45 said:


> This article I'm quoting was posted earlier but I just got around to reading the entire thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confidential health records for Brown's family have reached the media on two different occasions. In October 2006, the then editor of the Sun, Rebekah Brooks, contacted the Browns to tell them that they had obtained details from the medical file of their four-month-old son, Fraser, which revealed his cystic fibrosis.
> 
> This appears to have been a clear breach of the Data Protection Act, which would allow such a disclosure only if it were in the public interest. Friends of the Browns say the call caused them immense distress, since they were only coming to terms with the diagnosis, which had not been confirmed. The Sun published the story.
> 
> Five years earlier, when their first child, Jennifer, was born on 28 December 2001, a small group of specialist doctors and nurses was aware that she had suffered a brain haemorrhage and was dying. By some means which has not been discovered, this highly sensitive information was obtained by news organisations, who published it over the weekend before Jennifer died, on Monday 6 January 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> News International papers targeted Gordon Brown | Media | The Guardian
> 
> Unbelievable. Just cruel.
Click to expand...


Yea, it really was. But you know what, the Conservative Party wasn't responsible. Idiot leftist Americans want to make this into a 'Conservative = bad' thing... and it really isn't.


----------



## Chris

California Girl said:


> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This article I'm quoting was posted earlier but I just got around to reading the entire thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confidential health records for Brown's family have reached the media on two different occasions. In October 2006, the then editor of the Sun, Rebekah Brooks, contacted the Browns to tell them that they had obtained details from the medical file of their four-month-old son, Fraser, which revealed his cystic fibrosis.
> 
> This appears to have been a clear breach of the Data Protection Act, which would allow such a disclosure only if it were in the public interest. Friends of the Browns say the call caused them immense distress, since they were only coming to terms with the diagnosis, which had not been confirmed. The Sun published the story.
> 
> Five years earlier, when their first child, Jennifer, was born on 28 December 2001, a small group of specialist doctors and nurses was aware that she had suffered a brain haemorrhage and was dying. By some means which has not been discovered, this highly sensitive information was obtained by news organisations, who published it over the weekend before Jennifer died, on Monday 6 January 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> News International papers targeted Gordon Brown | Media | The Guardian
> 
> Unbelievable. Just cruel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, it really was. But you know what, the Conservative Party wasn't responsible. Idiot leftist Americans want to make this into a 'Conservative = bad' thing... and it really isn't.
Click to expand...


Rupert Murdoch = bad


----------



## Chris

Susan45 said:


> This article I'm quoting was posted earlier but I just got around to reading the entire thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confidential health records for Brown's family have reached the media on two different occasions. In October 2006, the then editor of the Sun, Rebekah Brooks, contacted the Browns to tell them that they had obtained details from the medical file of their four-month-old son, Fraser, which revealed his cystic fibrosis.
> 
> This appears to have been a clear breach of the Data Protection Act, which would allow such a disclosure only if it were in the public interest. Friends of the Browns say the call caused them immense distress, since they were only coming to terms with the diagnosis, which had not been confirmed. The Sun published the story.
> 
> Five years earlier, when their first child, Jennifer, was born on 28 December 2001, a small group of specialist doctors and nurses was aware that she had suffered a brain haemorrhage and was dying. By some means which has not been discovered, this highly sensitive information was obtained by news organisations, who published it over the weekend before Jennifer died, on Monday 6 January 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> News International papers targeted Gordon Brown | Media | The Guardian
> 
> Unbelievable. Just cruel.
Click to expand...


You got that right.

Now they are trying to cover their tracks with the dust rake of reasoned and sober subterfuge.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> Rupert Murdoch = bad



Chris = stupid


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This article I'm quoting was posted earlier but I just got around to reading the entire thing.
> 
> 
> News International papers targeted Gordon Brown | Media | The Guardian
> 
> Unbelievable. Just cruel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it really was. But you know what, the Conservative Party wasn't responsible. Idiot leftist Americans want to make this into a 'Conservative = bad' thing... and it really isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rupert Murdoch = bad
Click to expand...


If you think I'm gonna defend Murdoch, you could not be more wrong. He's a amoral POS, but it still doesn't have anything to do with the UK's Conservative Government.


----------



## Susan45

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This article I'm quoting was posted earlier but I just got around to reading the entire thing.
> 
> 
> News International papers targeted Gordon Brown | Media | The Guardian
> 
> Unbelievable. Just cruel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it really was. But you know what, the Conservative Party wasn't responsible. Idiot leftist Americans want to make this into a 'Conservative = bad' thing... and it really isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rupert Murdoch = bad
Click to expand...


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Susan45

Chris said:


> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This article I'm quoting was posted earlier but I just got around to reading the entire thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confidential health records for Brown's family have reached the media on two different occasions. In October 2006, the then editor of the Sun, Rebekah Brooks, contacted the Browns to tell them that they had obtained details from the medical file of their four-month-old son, Fraser, which revealed his cystic fibrosis.
> 
> This appears to have been a clear breach of the Data Protection Act, which would allow such a disclosure only if it were in the public interest. Friends of the Browns say the call caused them immense distress, since they were only coming to terms with the diagnosis, which had not been confirmed. The Sun published the story.
> 
> Five years earlier, when their first child, Jennifer, was born on 28 December 2001, a small group of specialist doctors and nurses was aware that she had suffered a brain haemorrhage and was dying. By some means which has not been discovered, this highly sensitive information was obtained by news organisations, who published it over the weekend before Jennifer died, on Monday 6 January 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> News International papers targeted Gordon Brown | Media | The Guardian
> 
> Unbelievable. Just cruel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got that right.
> 
> Now they are trying to cover their tracks with the dust rake of reasoned and sober subterfuge.
Click to expand...


Sure they are. One thing I'd be interested in reading is why anyone on the right would/could think that Murdock isn't doing the same thing here. He owes this country as much as he owes the UK which is nothing. Personally, I haven't trusted the man for years and it's nice to see some of the dirt finally showing. 

There for awhile every time one of the Beckians brought up Soros and how dangerous he is, I brought up another foreign born, billionaire that owns dozens of news outlets. Really, who is the most dangerous.

ETA It also went through my mind this morning about the hacked scientific emails.


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This article I'm quoting was posted earlier but I just got around to reading the entire thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confidential health records for Brown's family have reached the media on two different occasions. In October 2006, the then editor of the Sun, Rebekah Brooks, contacted the Browns to tell them that they had obtained details from the medical file of their four-month-old son, Fraser, which revealed his cystic fibrosis.
> 
> This appears to have been a clear breach of the Data Protection Act, which would allow such a disclosure only if it were in the public interest. Friends of the Browns say the call caused them immense distress, since they were only coming to terms with the diagnosis, which had not been confirmed. The Sun published the story.
> 
> Five years earlier, when their first child, Jennifer, was born on 28 December 2001, a small group of specialist doctors and nurses was aware that she had suffered a brain haemorrhage and was dying. By some means which has not been discovered, this highly sensitive information was obtained by news organisations, who published it over the weekend before Jennifer died, on Monday 6 January 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> News International papers targeted Gordon Brown | Media | The Guardian
> 
> Unbelievable. Just cruel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got that right.
> 
> Now they are trying to cover their tracks with the dust rake of reasoned and sober subterfuge.
Click to expand...


No shit Sherlock? 

  Did you reach this conclusion all by yourself?


----------



## Chris

News Corp. shares continued to feel the pain of the hacking mess and dropped for a fourth day in a row on Monday, losing $1.23, or 7.1%, to a six-month low of $16.10 on the New York Stock Exchange. The stock has fallen 13% over the last week.

So far, the fallout from the News of the World debacle has been mostly limited to Britain. However, as the coverage continues to grow around the globe, it is giving new ammunition to critics of Murdoch and News Corp. in the United States.

&#8220;It is becoming increasingly clear this scandal was not perpetrated by a few rogue reporters, but was systematically orchestrated at the highest levels of News Corp.,&#8221; said Melanie Sloan, executive director of the advocacy group Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington, which has called for a congressional investigation of News Corp. &#8220;If Mr. Murdoch&#8217;s employees can be so brazen as to target the British prime minister, then it is not unreasonable to believe they also might hack into the voice mails of American politicians and citizens,&#8221; Sloan added.

The concerns about the shenanigans at News of the World are not limited to groups that see themselves as counterweights to News Corp.&#8217;s Fox News and other outlets deemed to have a conservative agenda. Some investors are outraged as well.

On Monday, a group of News Corp. investors led by Amalgamated Bank in New York accused the company of &#8220;improper conduct&#8221; in a lawsuit filed in Delaware Chancery Court. The suit, a revision of a previous filing against News Corp. over the terms of its purchase of a production company owned by Murdoch&#8217;s daughter Elisabeth, said the revelations in Britain show a &#8220;culture run amuck within News Corp. and a board that provides no effective review or oversight.&#8221;

News Corp.'s British debacle shines spotlight on U.S. operations - latimes.com


----------



## Dot Com

Chris said:


> News Corp. shares continued to feel the pain of the hacking mess and dropped for a fourth day in a row on Monday, losing $1.23, or 7.1%, to a six-month low of $16.10 on the New York Stock Exchange. The stock has fallen 13% over the last week.
> 
> So far, the fallout from the News of the World debacle has been mostly limited to Britain. However, as the coverage continues to grow around the globe, it is giving new ammunition to critics of Murdoch and News Corp. in the United States.
> 
> It is becoming increasingly clear this scandal was not perpetrated by a few rogue reporters, but was systematically orchestrated at the highest levels of News Corp., said Melanie Sloan, executive director of the advocacy group Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington, which has called for a congressional investigation of News Corp. If Mr. Murdochs employees can be so brazen as to target the British prime minister, then it is not unreasonable to believe they also might hack into the voice mails of American politicians and citizens, Sloan added.
> 
> The concerns about the shenanigans at News of the World are not limited to groups that see themselves as counterweights to News Corp.s Fox News and other outlets deemed to have a conservative agenda. Some investors are outraged as well.
> 
> On Monday, a group of News Corp. investors led by Amalgamated Bank in New York accused the company of improper conduct in a lawsuit filed in Delaware Chancery Court. The suit, a revision of a previous filing against News Corp. over the terms of its purchase of a production company owned by Murdochs daughter Elisabeth, said the revelations in Britain show a culture run amuck within News Corp. and a board that provides no effective review or oversight.
> 
> News Corp.'s British debacle shines spotlight on U.S. operations - latimes.com


Yes. I saw this too. As far as Conservatives are concerned, ethics are one thing but money trumps it


----------



## Dot Com

Susan45 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other Murdoch papers were hacking records, not just the "News of the World"....
> 
> Rupert Murdoch will delay indefinitely his attempted $19 billion acquisition of satellite provider BSkyB as new revelations surfaced that the private medical records of then-Prime Minister Gordon Browns family were illegally obtained by other News Corp. outlets, according to British news reports Monday.
> 
> The BSKyB move came in the form of a withdrawal of News Corp.s offer to spin off its Sky News division, which was required before U.K. regulators would allow the takeover bid to proceed. It does not necessarily end Murdochs takeover bid, but will mean a long delay as the bid is referred to Britains Competition Commission the BBC said.
> 
> *The news comes as the Guardian reported hackers working on behalf of Murdochs Sunday Times and Sun newspapers targeted former Labour party leader Browns voicemail and bank, medical and legal records.* Gordon Brown's medical records possibly targeted in phone hacking scandal - Reid J. Epstein - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris, I haven't read the whole thread, just the last 5 or 6 pages so it's news to me.
> 
> Here is an article by Carl Bernstein I thought was interesting.
> 
> The hacking scandal currently shaking Rupert Murdochs empire will surprise only those who have willfully blinded themselves to that empires pernicious influence on journalism in the English-speaking world. Too many of us have winked in amusement at the salaciousness without considering the larger corruption of journalism and politics promulgated by Murdoch Culture on both sides of the Atlantic.
> 
> Carl Bernstein: Is Phone-Hacking Scandal Murdoch's Watergate? - Newsweek
Click to expand...


Yeah. Chris is good people.


----------



## JimH52

James Murdoch could face corporate legal charges in US and UK over News of the World phone hacking scandal - Telegraph



> He has also confessed that he personally authorized out-of-court settlements, widely viewed as hush money to cover up the allegations of telephone hacking.



This is going to get very hot!


----------



## Susan45

Chris said:


> News Corp. shares continued to feel the pain of the hacking mess and dropped for a fourth day in a row on Monday, losing $1.23, or 7.1%, to a six-month low of $16.10 on the New York Stock Exchange. The stock has fallen 13% over the last week.
> 
> So far, the fallout from the News of the World debacle has been mostly limited to Britain. However, as the coverage continues to grow around the globe, it is giving new ammunition to critics of Murdoch and News Corp. in the United States.
> 
> It is becoming increasingly clear this scandal was not perpetrated by a few rogue reporters, but was systematically orchestrated at the highest levels of News Corp., said Melanie Sloan, executive director of the advocacy group Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington, which has called for a congressional investigation of News Corp. If Mr. Murdochs employees can be so brazen as to target the British prime minister, then it is not unreasonable to believe they also might hack into the voice mails of American politicians and citizens, Sloan added.
> 
> The concerns about the shenanigans at News of the World are not limited to groups that see themselves as counterweights to News Corp.s Fox News and other outlets deemed to have a conservative agenda. Some investors are outraged as well.
> 
> On Monday, a group of News Corp. investors led by Amalgamated Bank in New York accused the company of improper conduct in a lawsuit filed in Delaware Chancery Court. The suit, a revision of a previous filing against News Corp. over the terms of its purchase of a production company owned by Murdochs daughter Elisabeth, said the revelations in Britain show a culture run amuck within News Corp. and a board that provides no effective review or oversight.
> 
> News Corp.'s British debacle shines spotlight on U.S. operations - latimes.com



Thank you, I've been waiting for this article. Sadly, I'm afraid it's probably right that the FCC won't be able to help get more balance.


----------



## Susan45

JimH52 said:


> James Murdoch could face corporate legal charges in US and UK over News of the World phone hacking scandal - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has also confessed that he personally authorized out-of-court settlements, widely viewed as hush money to cover up the allegations of telephone hacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to get very hot!
Click to expand...


Wow! It already is hot. Thanks. Imagine Ruperts son admitting to the hush money. But they have enormous power here so I'll be very surprised if he is prosecuted here.


----------



## Chris

The hacking scandal currently shaking Rupert Murdoch&#8217;s empire will surprise only those who have willfully blinded themselves to that empire&#8217;s pernicious influence on journalism in the English-speaking world. Too many of us have winked in amusement at the salaciousness without considering the larger corruption of journalism and politics promulgated by Murdoch Culture on both sides of the Atlantic.

The facts of the case are astonishing in their scope. Thousands of private phone messages hacked, presumably by people affiliated with the Murdoch-owned News of the World newspaper, with the violated parties ranging from Prince William and actor Hugh Grant to murder victims and families of soldiers killed in Iraq and Afghanistan. The arrest of Andy Coulson, former press chief to Prime Minister David Cameron, for his role in the scandal during his tenure as the paper&#8217;s editor. The arrest (for the second time) of Clive Goodman, the paper&#8217;s former royals editor. The shocking July 7 announcement that the paper would cease publication three days later, putting hundreds of employees out of work. Murdoch&#8217;s bid to acquire full control of cable-news company BSkyB placed in jeopardy. Allegations of bribery, wiretapping, and other forms of lawbreaking&#8212;not to mention the charge that emails were deleted by the millions in order to thwart Scotland Yard&#8217;s investigation.

All of this surrounding a man and a media empire with no serious rivals for political influence in Britain&#8212;especially, but not exclusively, among the conservative Tories who currently run the country. Almost every prime minister since the Harold Wilson era of the 1960s and &#8217;70s has paid obeisance to Murdoch and his unmatched power. When Murdoch threw his annual London summer party for the United Kingdom&#8217;s political, journalistic, and social elite at the Orangery in Kensington Gardens on June 16, Prime Minister Cameron and his wife, Sam, were there, as were Labour leader Ed Miliband and assorted other cabinet ministers.

Carl Bernstein: Is Phone-Hacking Scandal Murdoch's Watergate? - Newsweek


----------



## Dot Com

This is going to seriously make a dent in his bottom-line if not do more damage. Everyone on this side of the pond already knows that Fox= GOP-TV.


----------



## Chris

Dot Com said:


> This is going to seriously make a dent in his bottom-line if not do more damage. Everyone on this side of the pond already knows that Fox= GOP-TV.



It could do more than that.

Murdoch's executives including the head of the Wall Street Journal ran the "News of the World' for years.

We are just seeing the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Susan45

Chris said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to seriously make a dent in his bottom-line if not do more damage. Everyone on this side of the pond already knows that Fox= GOP-TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could do more than that.
> 
> Murdoch's executives including the head of the Wall Street Journal ran the "News of the World' for years.
> 
> We are just seeing the tip of the iceberg.
Click to expand...


I sure hope you're right.


----------



## Colin

There is talk this morning that Murdoch could conceivably not only lose out on the BSkyB takeover, but could be forced to relinquish his part ownership of Sky on the basis of being an 'unfit' person. I think that bastard's smile may actually be disappearing. Now all we need is for that bitch Rebekah Brooks to be exposed for what she is.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> There is talk this morning that Murdoch could conceivably not only lose out on the BSkyB takeover, but could be forced to relinquish his part ownership of Sky on the basis of being an 'unfit' person. I think that bastard's smile may actually be disappearing. Now all we need is for that bitch Rebekah Brooks to be exposed for what she is.



I think she's been exposed. What would be great would be for her to suffer the consequences of her actions. She was Editor in Chief of the NotW while a lot of this went down, she told Gordon Brown that she had seen his sick kid's medical records. That is absolutely outrageous. 

There is a wider issue here.... and that is which is more important.... the public's right to know about public figures or their privacy. Without certain 'underhand' practices, journalists will not be able to uncover the truth about someone. However, exactly what is the public's right to know about his kid? I would say we have no right to know. 

This whole business is highly questionable. 

And.... anyone who has ever bought the NotW or any other tabloid is also guilty to some extent... if people didn't buy it, they wouldn't do what they do to get the story.

Complicated business.


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to seriously make a dent in his bottom-line if not do more damage. Everyone on this side of the pond already knows that Fox= GOP-TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could do more than that.
> 
> Murdoch's executives including the head of the Wall Street Journal ran the "News of the World' for years.
> 
> We are just seeing the tip of the iceberg.
Click to expand...


Yet again, you are repeating what Colin and I have both said time after time on this thread. You are funny, Chris. You have no individual thought - none. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> This is going to seriously make a dent in his bottom-line if not do more damage. Everyone on this side of the pond already knows that Fox= GOP-TV.



Still not getting what this whole clusterfuck is about, are you?   It has nothing to do with politics. It has everything to do with illegal methods of certain journalists... and rumors within the industry are that it's not just News International. 

Rabid whinging about Fox is not relevant to the situation.


----------



## Dot Com

Colin said:


> There is talk this morning that Murdoch could conceivably not only lose out on the BSkyB takeover, but could be forced to relinquish his part ownership of Sky on the basis of being an 'unfit' person. I think that bastard's smile may actually be disappearing. Now all we need is for that bitch Rebekah Brooks to be exposed for what she is.


Don't know too much about her but at Ed Miliband's press conference(?), that was replayed on BBC World, said that she needed to be sacked. BTW- anyone have any idea why CG is still posting on this thread after I exposed her for knowing fuck all about British politics?


----------



## konradv

What if they hacked some American politicians?  This could make Watergate look like Sunday school.  Instead of a president going down, it could be their wholly-owned subsidiary, the Republican Party!!!


----------



## Dot Com

Everyone already knows that Fox, in America, is the communications-arm of the Republican party. Thats no secret.


----------



## mudwhistle

Unnamed sources are pretty darned sure that Rupert Murdoch was involved. 

Guess the war against Fox took root in the UK.


----------



## Trajan

so is there proof murdoch knew? 

unnamed sources? now? with all the light on it, if this is such a big deal I would imagine they would now come forward and swear a complaint(?)


----------



## Dot Com

His company is liable regardless of whether he knew about it. His unquestioning defense of Rebecca is also telling given that she was more than likely deeply involved.


----------



## Trajan

Dot Com said:


> His company is liable regardless of whether he knew about it. His unquestioning defense of Rebecca is also telling given that she was more than likely deeply involved.



yes I am well aware hes the captain of the ship and its his boat. ( not that it bothered some who immediately protested that the Rather- Mapes thing was completely cut off from Moonves et al CBS btw)


----------



## Dot Com

I hope the British people can sort this out & put it behind them.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> His company is liable regardless of whether he knew about it. His unquestioning defense of Rebecca is also telling given that she was more than likely deeply involved.



I agree, but - and it is a big but - this is just the tip of the iceberg. There are other tabloids involved - not part of News International. As Colin and I have tried (so far unsuccessfully) to point out.... this is not about Murdoch, it is about a culture or amoral behavior and power mad journalists. 

In the UK, it appears that anyone who spoke out in any way against tabloids, ended up having their private lives on the front page... that included police officers, politicians, celebrities among others. 

It is the standards that are the major concern, the behavior of a lot of journalists... it's not all about Murdoch.... much as you might want it to be.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> I hope the British people can sort this out & put it behind them.



There is currently a 'select committee' (that's basically the same as what we do, calling people to speak to a group of congress critters) who today had four senior Met Police officers to answer questions. Some of the officers came in for a pretty tough time... and, frankly, some pretty damned moronic questioning by the MPs. These are officers who - while they were investigating this whole debacle - were also dealing with over 70 active terror threats to the UK. Given police resources, the police chose to prioritize terrorism over the press. Color me shocked about that! 

Next week could be interesting.... both Murdoch and Rebekah Brooks have been 'invited' to attend and answer questions. That should be fun!!

Apart from the 'select committee', there will be a full inquiry (led by a Judge with the power to compel people to attend and give evidence), and a full police investigation has now started. 

Should go on for months.... and will not be pretty for Murdoch, Brooks, and - possibly - a lot more journalists will be arrested.


----------



## Colin

Excellent news! Murdoch's readers are hitting him where it hurts...in his revenue streams. The public backlash is resulting in significant sales losses across his other UK titles. Let's hope it lasts and public apathy doesn't kick in. The more readers he loses the less adverising he will get, so this is a nice double edged sword.



> While the final souvenir edition of the News of the World sold 3.8 million copies, the papers stablemates, The Sun, The Times and the Sunday Times, suffered some of their worst circulation figures this year.
> 
> According to unofficial estimates The Sun lost as many as quarter of a million readers on Saturday as people registered their distaste with the Murdoch empire over the phone hacking scandal.
> 
> The Times on Saturday is thought to have seen the number of readers dip by 30,000, according to unofficial estimates, while The Sunday Times also suffered poor sales as a result of the negative publicity.
> 
> Such was the anger over the affair that many disgruntled people set up Facebook pages and Twitter accounts calling for a boycott of Murdoch owned newspapers.
> 
> And as the furore over phone hacking and illegal payments to police officers spread to the other titles in the group, questions are being raised over their long term future
> 
> Murdoch papers suffer sales slump over phone hacking - Telegraph


----------



## Uncensored2008

Colin said:


> Excellent news! Murdoch's readers are hitting him where it hurts...in his revenue streams. The public backlash is resulting in significant sales losses across his other UK titles. Let's hope it lasts and public apathy doesn't kick in. The more readers he loses the less adverising he will get, so this is a nice double edged sword.



Uh Colon, do you realize you are cheering the free market in action? That MUST distress you on some level. (A distressed Colon could lead to irritable bowl syndrome!)


----------



## Colin

Uncensored2008 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news! Murdoch's readers are hitting him where it hurts...in his revenue streams. The public backlash is resulting in significant sales losses across his other UK titles. Let's hope it lasts and public apathy doesn't kick in. The more readers he loses the less adverising he will get, so this is a nice double edged sword.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Colon, do you realize you are cheering the free market in action? That MUST distress you on some level. (A distressed Colon could lead to irritable bowl syndrome!)
Click to expand...


I thought you said you could debate! Clearly you've risen to your own level of substandard!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Colin said:


> I thought you said you could debate!



LOL

What a flaccid attempt.

DID you realize that what you are cheering is a free market action? 

No need for rulers or the state, the market expressed the disgust of the public by devaluing the stock of the organization and causing customers to turn away.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> His company is liable regardless of whether he knew about it. His unquestioning defense of Rebecca is also telling given that she was more than likely deeply involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but - and it is a big but - *this is just the tip of the iceberg*. There are other tabloids involved - not part of News International. As Colin and I have tried (so far unsuccessfully) to point out.... this is not about Murdoch, it is about a culture or amoral behavior and power mad journalists.
> 
> In the UK, it appears that anyone who spoke out in any way against tabloids, ended up having their private lives on the front page... that included police officers, politicians, celebrities among others.
> 
> It is the standards that are the major concern, the behavior of a lot of journalists... it's not all about Murdoch.... much as you might want it to be.
Click to expand...

I DEFINITELY agree with you on that much. This is just the beginning of trouble for Murdoch. These are his best days as far as this debacle is concerned.



California Girl said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the British people can sort this out & put it behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is currently a 'select committee' (that's basically the same as what we do, calling people to speak to a group of congress critters) who today had four senior Met Police officers to answer questions. Some of the officers came in for a pretty tough time... and, frankly, some pretty damned moronic questioning by the MPs. These are officers who - while they were investigating this whole debacle - were also dealing with over 70 active terror threats to the UK. Given police resources, the police chose to prioritize terrorism over the press. Color me shocked about that!
> 
> Next week could be interesting.... both Murdoch and Rebekah Brooks have been 'invited' to attend and answer questions. That should be fun!!
> 
> Apart from the 'select committee', there will be a full inquiry (led by a Judge with the power to compel people to attend and give evidence), and a full police investigation has now started.
> 
> *Should go on for months.... and will not be pretty for Murdoch, Brooks, and - possibly - a lot more journalists will be arrested.*
Click to expand...

Yep...it ain't gon' be pretty.

I think Brooks might end up getting shackled too. From my understanding of the reports, she was in knee-deep on the shenannigans. 

I'm very glad to know what the UK is finally stepping up to the plate to deal with this politcs/police/media in bed with each other business.

I hope it spreads here as well.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> His company is liable regardless of whether he knew about it. His unquestioning defense of Rebecca is also telling given that she was more than likely deeply involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but - and it is a big but - *this is just the tip of the iceberg*. There are other tabloids involved - not part of News International. As Colin and I have tried (so far unsuccessfully) to point out.... this is not about Murdoch, it is about a culture or amoral behavior and power mad journalists.
> 
> In the UK, it appears that anyone who spoke out in any way against tabloids, ended up having their private lives on the front page... that included police officers, politicians, celebrities among others.
> 
> It is the standards that are the major concern, the behavior of a lot of journalists... it's not all about Murdoch.... much as you might want it to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DEFINITELY agree with you on that much. This is just the beginning of trouble for Murdoch. These are his best days as far as this debacle is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the British people can sort this out & put it behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is currently a 'select committee' (that's basically the same as what we do, calling people to speak to a group of congress critters) who today had four senior Met Police officers to answer questions. Some of the officers came in for a pretty tough time... and, frankly, some pretty damned moronic questioning by the MPs. These are officers who - while they were investigating this whole debacle - were also dealing with over 70 active terror threats to the UK. Given police resources, the police chose to prioritize terrorism over the press. Color me shocked about that!
> 
> Next week could be interesting.... both Murdoch and Rebekah Brooks have been 'invited' to attend and answer questions. That should be fun!!
> 
> Apart from the 'select committee', there will be a full inquiry (led by a Judge with the power to compel people to attend and give evidence), and a full police investigation has now started.
> 
> *Should go on for months.... and will not be pretty for Murdoch, Brooks, and - possibly - a lot more journalists will be arrested.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...it ain't gon' be pretty.
> 
> I think Brooks might end up getting shackled too. From my understanding of the reports, she was in knee-deep on the shenannigans.
> 
> I'm very glad to know what the UK is finally stepping up to the plate to deal with this politcs/police/media in bed with each other business.
> 
> I hope it spreads here as well.
Click to expand...


Whether you 'agree' with me or not is of no consequence, it's FACT. It's all over the news in the UK that there are further investigations to come. Why can't you ever understand the difference between 'fact' and 'opinion'? 

I think.... and I believe the UK generally will agree with me.... that we'll wait to see who did what, to whom and when before they start sending them to prison. In the UK, you have to be guilty of something other than being of a different political view, in order to be found guilty in a court of law. The court of public opinion doesn't count. Idiot.

Ohhhh, and..... I notice that you completely ignore a somewhat key sentence.... this is not about Murdoch... other media outlets are likely to find themselves under investigation too.... but, as is typical of a mindless borg of the Obamanation.... you need to make it all about the boogyman. Moron.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but - and it is a big but - *this is just the tip of the iceberg*. There are other tabloids involved - not part of News International. As Colin and I have tried (so far unsuccessfully) to point out.... this is not about Murdoch, it is about a culture or amoral behavior and power mad journalists.
> 
> In the UK, it appears that anyone who spoke out in any way against tabloids, ended up having their private lives on the front page... that included police officers, politicians, celebrities among others.
> 
> It is the standards that are the major concern, the behavior of a lot of journalists... it's not all about Murdoch.... much as you might want it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> I DEFINITELY agree with you on that much. This is just the beginning of trouble for Murdoch. These are his best days as far as this debacle is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is currently a 'select committee' (that's basically the same as what we do, calling people to speak to a group of congress critters) who today had four senior Met Police officers to answer questions. Some of the officers came in for a pretty tough time... and, frankly, some pretty damned moronic questioning by the MPs. These are officers who - while they were investigating this whole debacle - were also dealing with over 70 active terror threats to the UK. Given police resources, the police chose to prioritize terrorism over the press. Color me shocked about that!
> 
> Next week could be interesting.... both Murdoch and Rebekah Brooks have been 'invited' to attend and answer questions. That should be fun!!
> 
> Apart from the 'select committee', there will be a full inquiry (led by a Judge with the power to compel people to attend and give evidence), and a full police investigation has now started.
> 
> *Should go on for months.... and will not be pretty for Murdoch, Brooks, and - possibly - a lot more journalists will be arrested.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...it ain't gon' be pretty.
> 
> I think Brooks might end up getting shackled too. From my understanding of the reports, she was in knee-deep on the shenannigans.
> 
> I'm very glad to know what the UK is finally stepping up to the plate to deal with this politcs/police/media in bed with each other business.
> 
> I hope it spreads here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether you 'agree' with me or not is of no consequence, it's FACT. It's all over the news in the UK that there are further investigations to come. Why can't you ever understand the difference between 'fact' and 'opinion'?
> 
> I think.... and I believe the UK generally will agree with me.... that we'll wait to see who did what, to whom and when before they start sending them to prison. In the UK, you have to be guilty of something other than being of a different political view, in order to be found guilty in a court of law. The court of public opinion doesn't count. Idiot.
> 
> Ohhhh, and..... I notice that you completely ignore a somewhat key sentence.... *this is not about Murdoch*... other media outlets are likely to find themselves under investigation too.... but, as is typical of a mindless borg of the Obamanation.... you need to make it all about the boogyman. Moron.
Click to expand...


Oh really?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...to-a-more-deserving-fellow-3.html#post3853264


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DEFINITELY agree with you on that much. This is just the beginning of trouble for Murdoch. These are his best days as far as this debacle is concerned.
> 
> 
> Yep...it ain't gon' be pretty.
> 
> I think Brooks might end up getting shackled too. From my understanding of the reports, she was in knee-deep on the shenannigans.
> 
> I'm very glad to know what the UK is finally stepping up to the plate to deal with this politcs/police/media in bed with each other business.
> 
> I hope it spreads here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you 'agree' with me or not is of no consequence, it's FACT. It's all over the news in the UK that there are further investigations to come. Why can't you ever understand the difference between 'fact' and 'opinion'?
> 
> I think.... and I believe the UK generally will agree with me.... that we'll wait to see who did what, to whom and when before they start sending them to prison. In the UK, you have to be guilty of something other than being of a different political view, in order to be found guilty in a court of law. The court of public opinion doesn't count. Idiot.
> 
> Ohhhh, and..... I notice that you completely ignore a somewhat key sentence.... *this is not about Murdoch*... other media outlets are likely to find themselves under investigation too.... but, as is typical of a mindless borg of the Obamanation.... you need to make it all about the boogyman. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...to-a-more-deserving-fellow-3.html#post3853264
Click to expand...


Yea... really. It's about the UK tabloid media and their propensity for hacking people's phones.... that is against the law in the UK. Just because all the publicity is about Murdoch's outlets does not mean that the others haven't done it. 

No one in the US paid the slightest attention to this story until it was found that the NotW had tried to hack the phones of  (British) families of victims of 9-11.... all of a sudden, then, y'all jump on the moral highground.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you 'agree' with me or not is of no consequence, it's FACT. It's all over the news in the UK that there are further investigations to come. Why can't you ever understand the difference between 'fact' and 'opinion'?
> 
> I think.... and I believe the UK generally will agree with me.... that we'll wait to see who did what, to whom and when before they start sending them to prison. In the UK, you have to be guilty of something other than being of a different political view, in order to be found guilty in a court of law. The court of public opinion doesn't count. Idiot.
> 
> Ohhhh, and..... I notice that you completely ignore a somewhat key sentence.... *this is not about Murdoch*... other media outlets are likely to find themselves under investigation too.... but, as is typical of a mindless borg of the Obamanation.... you need to make it all about the boogyman. Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...to-a-more-deserving-fellow-3.html#post3853264
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea... really. It's about the UK tabloid media and their propensity for hacking people's phones.... that is against the law in the UK. Just because all the publicity is about Murdoch's outlets does not mean that the others haven't done it.
> 
> *No one in the US paid the slightest attention to this story until it was found that the NotW had tried to hack the phones of  (British) families of victims of 9-11.... all of a sudden, then, y'all jump on the moral highground.*
Click to expand...


Yep....doesn't EVERYONE do it?

Isn't that what YOU always say?

Dummy.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...to-a-more-deserving-fellow-3.html#post3853264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... really. It's about the UK tabloid media and their propensity for hacking people's phones.... that is against the law in the UK. Just because all the publicity is about Murdoch's outlets does not mean that the others haven't done it.
> 
> *No one in the US paid the slightest attention to this story until it was found that the NotW had tried to hack the phones of  (British) families of victims of 9-11.... all of a sudden, then, y'all jump on the moral highground.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep....doesn't EVERYONE do it?
> 
> Isn't that what YOU always say?
> 
> Dummy.
Click to expand...


No, that isn't what I always say. 

Dumbass. 

But, nice deflection now that I proved you wrong about the Guardian.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... really. It's about the UK tabloid media and their propensity for hacking people's phones.... that is against the law in the UK. Just because all the publicity is about Murdoch's outlets does not mean that the others haven't done it.
> 
> *No one in the US paid the slightest attention to this story until it was found that the NotW had tried to hack the phones of  (British) families of victims of 9-11.... all of a sudden, then, y'all jump on the moral highground.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....doesn't EVERYONE do it?
> 
> Isn't that what YOU always say?
> 
> Dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that isn't what I always say.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> But, nice deflection now that I proved you wrong about the Guardian.
Click to expand...

No you didn't.

You didn't prove SQUAT.

Dummy.


----------



## Dot Com

American share-holders are lawyering-up as we speak.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....doesn't EVERYONE do it?
> 
> Isn't that what YOU always say?
> 
> Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't what I always say.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> But, nice deflection now that I proved you wrong about the Guardian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't.
> 
> You didn't prove SQUAT.
> 
> Dummy.
Click to expand...


 Obvious is not obvious to you, is it? 

Funny thing.... American left wing are desperate to make this a left/right issue.... no one in Britain is that stupid. What does that say about you? Even the damned Guardian - and they are definitely left wing - don't make it a 'left/right' issue.... just one of amoral journalism. That's intelligent reporting and rational thinking. Americans could learn a little from them.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> American share-holders are lawyering-up as we speak.



Yet again, you're a day late. And I notice that Marc thanks you.... and bitched at me for the same point.  Nope, no partisan hackery from Marc. None. What. So. Ever.


----------



## theliq

Now it turns out the Daily Mirror used hacking in the same way the News of the World didThe arrogance of this organisation knows no bounds......its called the MURDOCH ETHIC......which is no ethics....they thought they were above the LAW.theliq


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't what I always say.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> But, nice deflection now that I proved you wrong about the Guardian.
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't.
> 
> You didn't prove SQUAT.
> 
> Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obvious is not obvious to you, is it?
> 
> Funny thing.... American left wing are desperate to make this a left/right issue.... no one in Britain is that stupid. What does that say about you? Even the damned Guardian - and they are definitely left wing - don't make it a 'left/right' issue.... just one of amoral journalism. That's intelligent reporting and rational thinking. Americans could learn a little from them.
Click to expand...

You are such a LYING SOS.

Where did myself or anyone else make it a left/right issue?

I've consistently, CONSISTENTLY, been referring to Murdoch and him alone.

Yes, I've asked how is FOX reporting it, being that it's HIS company.

Geddit?

Dummy.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't.
> 
> You didn't prove SQUAT.
> 
> Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious is not obvious to you, is it?
> 
> Funny thing.... American left wing are desperate to make this a left/right issue.... no one in Britain is that stupid. What does that say about you? Even the damned Guardian - and they are definitely left wing - don't make it a 'left/right' issue.... just one of amoral journalism. That's intelligent reporting and rational thinking. Americans could learn a little from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a LYING SOS.
> 
> Where did myself or anyone else make it a left/right issue?
> 
> I've consistently, CONSISTENTLY, been referring to Murdoch and him alone.
> 
> Yes, I've asked how is FOX reporting it, being that it's HIS company.
> 
> Geddit?
> 
> Dummy.
Click to expand...


Actually, you have - consistently made it about 'sides'. If you had not, you would not be whining at me about everything I say about it. I've said nothing supportive of Murdoch, or News Corp. All I have done is try and explain what has happened, what is happening and what is likely to happen from here. 

So if it's not about your partisan bullshit, why are you bullshitting at me? 

This has jack shit to do with Fox.... they are not involved. The US is not involved. This is British media, British law, and British victims. Your pathetic attempt to make it about Fox is silly, childish, and petty. In that, you are not alone... it does appear that most of the left on this site are incapable of putting their politics aside and understanding the issues.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious is not obvious to you, is it?
> 
> Funny thing.... American left wing are desperate to make this a left/right issue.... no one in Britain is that stupid. What does that say about you? Even the damned Guardian - and they are definitely left wing - don't make it a 'left/right' issue.... just one of amoral journalism. That's intelligent reporting and rational thinking. Americans could learn a little from them.
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a LYING SOS.
> 
> Where did myself or anyone else make it a left/right issue?
> 
> I've consistently, CONSISTENTLY, been referring to Murdoch and him alone.
> 
> Yes, I've asked how is FOX reporting it, being that it's HIS company.
> 
> Geddit?
> 
> Dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you have - consistently made it about 'sides'. If you had not, you would not be whining at me about everything I say about it. I've said nothing supportive of Murdoch, or News Corp. All I have done is try and explain what has happened, what is happening and what is likely to happen from here.
> 
> So if it's not about your partisan bullshit, why are you bullshitting at me?
> 
> This has jack shit to do with Fox.... they are not involved. The US is not involved. This is British media, British law, and British victims. Your pathetic attempt to make it about Fox is silly, childish, and petty. In that, you are not alone... it does appear that most of the left on this site are incapable of putting their politics aside and understanding the issues.
Click to expand...

OK JackAss...

Can you pinpoint the post/posts where myself and/or others has made this about FOX?

I'll wait.

You big dumb Jackass.


----------



## California Girl

theliq said:


> Now it turns out the Daily Mirror used hacking in the same way the News of the World didThe arrogance of this organisation knows no bounds......its called the MURDOCH ETHIC......which is no ethics....they thought they were above the LAW.theliq



I don't think the Daily Mirror is owned by News International.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a LYING SOS.
> 
> Where did myself or anyone else make it a left/right issue?
> 
> I've consistently, CONSISTENTLY, been referring to Murdoch and him alone.
> 
> Yes, I've asked how is FOX reporting it, being that it's HIS company.
> 
> Geddit?
> 
> Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have - consistently made it about 'sides'. If you had not, you would not be whining at me about everything I say about it. I've said nothing supportive of Murdoch, or News Corp. All I have done is try and explain what has happened, what is happening and what is likely to happen from here.
> 
> So if it's not about your partisan bullshit, why are you bullshitting at me?
> 
> This has jack shit to do with Fox.... they are not involved. The US is not involved. This is British media, British law, and British victims. Your pathetic attempt to make it about Fox is silly, childish, and petty. In that, you are not alone... it does appear that most of the left on this site are incapable of putting their politics aside and understanding the issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK JackAss...
> 
> Can you pinpoint the post/posts where myself and/or others has made this about FOX?
> 
> I'll wait.
> 
> You big dumb Jackass.
Click to expand...


Seriously, could you stop demanding that other people do everything for you. How old are you? I'm not your mother. 

Idiot boy. 

And.... FYI.... my point has - consistently been that this is not gonna end up being about News International.... it is about the state of British tabloid journalism. It is the left wingers on here that have consistently made it about News Corp... and the only reason you do that is because of Fox News. 

How sad is that? The most important thing about this clusterfuck is not standards of ethics in journalism... it's about one company.... with one aim... to make it about Fox.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a LYING SOS.
> 
> Where did myself or anyone else make it a left/right issue?
> 
> I've consistently, CONSISTENTLY, been referring to Murdoch and him alone.
> 
> Yes, I've asked how is FOX reporting it, being that it's HIS company.
> 
> Geddit?
> 
> Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have - consistently made it about 'sides'. If you had not, you would not be whining at me about everything I say about it. I've said nothing supportive of Murdoch, or News Corp. All I have done is try and explain what has happened, what is happening and what is likely to happen from here.
> 
> So if it's not about your partisan bullshit, why are you bullshitting at me?
> 
> This has jack shit to do with Fox.... they are not involved. The US is not involved. This is British media, British law, and British victims. Your pathetic attempt to make it about Fox is silly, childish, and petty. In that, you are not alone... it does appear that most of the left on this site are incapable of putting their politics aside and understanding the issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK JackAss...
> 
> Can you pinpoint the post/posts where myself and/or others has made this about FOX?
> 
> I'll wait.
> 
> You big dumb Jackass.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you'd like to now explain why you 'thank' someone who claims the Daily Mirror is owned by Murdoch? How come you didn't ask for evidence of that? How come you didn't ask them to prove what they said about the Mirror being accused? 

Such blatant fucking hypocrisy. You're a fucking joke. Seriously.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have - consistently made it about 'sides'. If you had not, you would not be whining at me about everything I say about it. I've said nothing supportive of Murdoch, or News Corp. All I have done is try and explain what has happened, what is happening and what is likely to happen from here.
> 
> So if it's not about your partisan bullshit, why are you bullshitting at me?
> 
> This has jack shit to do with Fox.... they are not involved. The US is not involved. This is British media, British law, and British victims. Your pathetic attempt to make it about Fox is silly, childish, and petty. In that, you are not alone... it does appear that most of the left on this site are incapable of putting their politics aside and understanding the issues.
> 
> 
> 
> OK JackAss...
> 
> Can you pinpoint the post/posts where myself and/or others has made this about FOX?
> 
> I'll wait.
> 
> You big dumb Jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, could you stop demanding that other people do everything for you. How old are you? I'm not your mother.
> 
> Idiot boy.
> 
> And.... FYI.... my point has - consistently been that this is not gonna end up being about News International.... it is about the state of British tabloid journalism. It is the left wingers on here that have consistently made it about News Corp... and the only reason you do that is because of Fox News.
> 
> How sad is that? The most important thing about this clusterfuck is not standards of ethics in journalism... it's about one company.... with one aim... to make it about Fox.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought...you got NOTHING.

Now sit down and STFU!!

You big dumb JackAss.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK JackAss...
> 
> Can you pinpoint the post/posts where myself and/or others has made this about FOX?
> 
> I'll wait.
> 
> You big dumb Jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, could you stop demanding that other people do everything for you. How old are you? I'm not your mother.
> 
> Idiot boy.
> 
> And.... FYI.... my point has - consistently been that this is not gonna end up being about News International.... it is about the state of British tabloid journalism. It is the left wingers on here that have consistently made it about News Corp... and the only reason you do that is because of Fox News.
> 
> How sad is that? The most important thing about this clusterfuck is not standards of ethics in journalism... it's about one company.... with one aim... to make it about Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought...you got NOTHING.
> 
> Now sit down and STFU!!
> 
> You big dumb JackAss.
Click to expand...



It wasn't me who 'thanked' someone for claiming that the Daily Mirror was part of Murdoch's empire. 

 

Dumbass.


----------



## MarcATL

Still nothing but your RW hate.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> Still nothing but your RW hate.



In other words, you didn't know that Murdoch doesn't own the Mirror. 

No RW 'hate'  from me, just factually accurate comments about this clusterfuck.

Oh, and.... days ago, I said that this would go further than News International... that other British tabloids were doing the same thing. I was right. Just so you know. I'm right, you're an idiot.


----------



## Colin

theliq said:


> Now it turns out the Daily Mirror used hacking in the same way the News of the World didThe arrogance of this organisation knows no bounds......its called the MURDOCH ETHIC......which is no ethics....they thought they were above the LAW.theliq



The Daily Mirror is owned by Trinity Mirror Plc, one of Britain's largest newspaper groups, NOT Richard Murdoch!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it turns out the Daily Mirror used hacking in the same way the News of the World didThe arrogance of this organisation knows no bounds......its called the MURDOCH ETHIC......which is no ethics....they thought they were above the LAW.theliq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily Mirror is owned by Trinity Mirror Plc, one of Britain's largest newspaper groups, NOT Richard Murdoch!
Click to expand...


For the benefit of the group, I have 'thanked' Colin for being factually accurate in his statement about the ownership of the Daily Mirror.


----------



## theliq

It is the SUN Newspaper similar to the Mirror "I WISH THEY WERE ALL CALIFORIAN GIRL"(thanks beachboys) owned by Murdochtheliq..who the hell is Richard Murdoch....the only Murdoch players at the Sun and the News of the World are Rupert and his son James....some one has their knickers in a twist...if anyone thinks that Murdochs Organization have NOT used hacking in the US,will be sadly mistaken, its part of the MURDOCH BUSINESS CULTURE





California Girl said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it turns out the Daily Mirror(sorry my mistake SUN used hacking in the same way the News of the World didThe arrogance of this organisation knows no bounds......its called the MURDOCH ETHIC......which is no ethics....they thought they were above the LAW.theliq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Daily Mirror is owned by News International.
Click to expand...

 IT IS the SUN Newspaper OWNED BY MURDOCH,Colin is right but both the SUN and Mirror are both RAGS


----------



## California Girl

theliq said:


> It is "I WISH THEY WERE ALL CALIFORIAN GIRL"(thanks beachboys) owned by Murdochtheliq..who the hell is Richard Murdoch....the only Murdoch players at the Mirror and the News of the World are Rupert and his son James....some one has their knickers in a twist...if anyone thinks that Murdochs Organization have NOT used hacking in the US,will be sadly mistaken, its part of the MURDOCH BUSINESS CULTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it turns out the Daily Mirror used hacking in the same way the News of the World didThe arrogance of this organisation knows no bounds......its called the MURDOCH ETHIC......which is no ethics....they thought they were above the LAW.theliq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Daily Mirror is owned by News International.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT IS OWNED BY MURDOCH,Colin I'm afraid knows not the minute nor the hour
Click to expand...


Nope. It is not owned by News International. It is owned by Trinity Group. Nothing to do with Murdoch. 

Daily Mirror - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> In 1978, The Sun overtook the Mirror in circulation, and in 1984 the Mirror was sold to Robert Maxwell. After Maxwell's death in 1991, David Montgomery became Mirror Group's CEO, and a period of cost-cutting and production changes ensued. *The Mirror went through a protracted period of crisis before merging with the regional newspaper group Trinity to form Trinity Mirror in 1999. Priniting of The Daily and Sunday Mirror moved to Trinity Mirror's facilities in Watford and Oldham.*



Unless you can prove your claim, it is nothing more than bullshit.


----------



## theliq

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it turns out the Daily Mirror used hacking in the same way the News of the World didThe arrogance of this organisation knows no bounds......its called the MURDOCH ETHIC......which is no ethics....they thought they were above the LAW.theliq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily Mirror is owned by Trinity Mirror Plc, one of Britain's largest newspaper groups, NOT Richard Murdoch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the benefit of the group, I have 'thanked' Colin for being factually accurate in his statement about the ownership of the Daily Mirror.
Click to expand...

SORRY I MEAN'T THE DAILY SUN..thanks for the correction Colin..I bow to thee


----------



## California Girl

theliq said:


> It is the SUN Newspaper similar to the Mirror "I WISH THEY WERE ALL CALIFORIAN GIRL"(thanks beachboys) owned by Murdochtheliq..who the hell is Richard Murdoch....the only Murdoch players at the Sun and the News of the World are Rupert and his son James....some one has their knickers in a twist...if anyone thinks that Murdochs Organization have NOT used hacking in the US,will be sadly mistaken, its part of the MURDOCH BUSINESS CULTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it turns out the Daily Mirror(sorry my mistake SUN used hacking in the same way the News of the World didThe arrogance of this organisation knows no bounds......its called the MURDOCH ETHIC......which is no ethics....they thought they were above the LAW.theliq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Daily Mirror is owned by News International.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT IS the SUN Newspaper OWNED BY MURDOCH,Colin is right but both the SUN and Mirror are both RAGS
Click to expand...


Just so you know, generally speaking, people who use capitals and lots of silly smilies make themselves look quite hysterical... and very stupid. Just sayin'.


----------



## California Girl

theliq said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily Mirror is owned by Trinity Mirror Plc, one of Britain's largest newspaper groups, NOT Richard Murdoch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the benefit of the group, I have 'thanked' Colin for being factually accurate in his statement about the ownership of the Daily Mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SORRY I MEAN'T THE DAILY SUN..thanks for the correction Colin..I bow to thee
Click to expand...


Just so we are absolutely clear, News International (subsidiary of News Corps and owned by Murdoch) consists of:

The Times
The Sunday Times
The Sun
(Latterly) News of the World

Not fucking rocket science. A straightforward google search - which appears over the intellectual paygrade of some.


----------



## theliq

NOT WHERE I'M FROM "GIRL" its used for emphasis and sarcasm...just saying..stupid I ain't,anyway we are on the same side,Colin was right to correct me but I just made a mistake,the papers are so similar but I was a little rude to him...but hey I'm new on here. So I suppose its COLIN 1v0 THELIQ


California Girl said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the SUN Newspaper similar to the Mirror "I WISH THEY WERE ALL CALIFORIAN GIRL"(thanks beachboys) owned by Murdochtheliq..who the hell is Richard Murdoch....the only Murdoch players at the Sun and the News of the World are Rupert and his son James....some one has their knickers in a twist...if anyone thinks that Murdochs Organization have NOT used hacking in the US,will be sadly mistaken, its part of the MURDOCH BUSINESS CULTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Daily Mirror is owned by News International.
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS the SUN Newspaper OWNED BY MURDOCH,Colin is right but both the SUN and Mirror are both RAGS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just so you know, generally speaking, people who use capitals and lots of silly smilies make themselves look quite hysterical... and very stupid. Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


----------



## California Girl

theliq said:


> NOT WHERE I'M FROM "GIRL" its used for emphasis and sarcasm...just saying..stupid I ain't,anyway we are on the same side,Colin was right to correct me but I just made a mistake,the papers are so similar but I was a little rude to him...but hey I'm new on here. So I suppose its COLIN 1v0 THELIQ
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the SUN Newspaper similar to the Mirror "I WISH THEY WERE ALL CALIFORIAN GIRL"(thanks beachboys) owned by Murdochtheliq..who the hell is Richard Murdoch....the only Murdoch players at the Sun and the News of the World are Rupert and his son James....some one has their knickers in a twist...if anyone thinks that Murdochs Organization have NOT used hacking in the US,will be sadly mistaken, its part of the MURDOCH BUSINESS CULTURE IT IS the SUN Newspaper OWNED BY MURDOCH,Colin is right but both the SUN and Mirror are both RAGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know, generally speaking, people who use capitals and lots of silly smilies make themselves look quite hysterical... and very stupid. Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Please don't mistake me for someone who gives a shit about your hysteria and idiocy.


----------



## theliq

California Girl said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT WHERE I'M FROM "GIRL" its used for emphasis and sarcasm...just saying..stupid I ain't,anyway we are on the same side,Colin was right to correct me but I just made a mistake,the papers are so similar but I was a little rude to him...but hey I'm new on here. So I suppose its COLIN 1v0 THELIQ
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know, generally speaking, people who use capitals and lots of silly smilies make themselves look quite hysterical... and very stupid. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please don't mistake me for someone who gives a shit about your hysteria and idiocy.
Click to expand...

NICE I think we'll get on well


----------



## Colin

Murdoch may well have his supporters in other countries, but here in Britain he is now completely persona non grata. All three political parties have united and in a highly unusual step, the House of Commons will today issue a call on Rupert Murdoch's News Corporation to withdraw its bid to take full control of satellite broadcaster BSkyB. It won't be legally binding, but at least Murdoch will know he has NO friends whatsoever here in Britain. Good to see the bastard's empire crumbling at the edges. Hopefully it'll soon fall apart.



> The UK's main political parties are set to unite to urge Rupert Murdoch to drop his bid to buy broadcaster BSkyB.
> 
> The Tories and Lib Dems are expected to back a Labour motion calling for Mr Murdoch's News Corporation to drop the bid while phone hacking at the News of the World is investigated.
> The vote could ramp up pressure on the media mogul but is not legally binding.
> Prime Minister David Cameron is also set to outline to the Commons the remit of a public inquiry into hacking.
> Labour says unanimous support for its parliamentary motion would send a "clear message" to Mr Murdoch.
> It comes after Mr Cameron met Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg and Labour leader Ed Miliband at Downing Street to discuss the hacking scandal on Tuesday.
> 
> BBC News - Phone hacking: Parties to unite over BSkyB bid call


----------



## sparky

> Much more importantly, the facts already pretty well established in Britain indicate violations of American law, in particular a law called the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act. The Justice Department has been going out of its way to undertake FCPA prosecutions and investigations in recent years, and the News Corp. case presents *a pretty simple test for Attorney General Eric Holder: If the department fails to open an immediate investigation into News Corp.'s violations of the FCPA, there will have been a major breach of enforcement at Justice.* Having failed to pursue Wall Street with any apparent vigor, this is an opportunity for the Justice Department to show it can flex its muscles at the right moment. While one must always be cautious in seeking government investigation of the media for the obvious First Amendment concerns, this is not actually an investigation of the media, but an investigation of criminal acts undertaken by those masquerading as members of the media.



Murdoch and the British phone-hacking scandal: Why the U.S. should prosecute News Corp. and strip its TV licenses if it's guilty. - By Eliot Spitzer - Slate Magazine

so, has our AG acted? , the shareholders sure are>



> We do not want companies whose headquarters are hereas News Corp.'s isor that are listed on our financial exchangesas News Corp. ispolluting the waters of international commerce with illegal behavior. (News Corp. *shareholders are also rising against the company, with a huge lawsuit *filed Monday in Delaware by three institutional investors claiming that company executives failed to act quickly enough to stop the phone hacking.




and gee, that rocky feller is all over it>
A powerful U.S. senator with jurisdiction over privacy and telecommunications issues late Tuesday urged regulators to look into whether News. Corp. had violated any U.S. laws when its British journalists gained unauthorized access to several individuals' voice mails to pursue stories. 

"The reported hacking by News Corporation newspapers against a range of individuals--including children--is offensive and a serious breach of journalistic ethics," said Senate Commerce, Science & Transportation Chairman John D. Rockefeller in a press statement.

"*This raises serious questions about whether the company has broken U.S. law, and I encourage the appropriate agencies to investigate to ensure that Americans have not had their privacy violated,"* he added. "I am concerned that the admitted phone hacking in London by the News Corp. may have extended to 9/11 victims or other Americans. If they did, the consequences will be severe."
Rockefeller Urges Probe Into News Corp. For Phone Hacking | TPM Idea Lab


----------



## California Girl

sparky said:


> Much more importantly, the facts already pretty well established in Britain indicate violations of American law, in particular a law called the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act. The Justice Department has been going out of its way to undertake FCPA prosecutions and investigations in recent years, and the News Corp. case presents *a pretty simple test for Attorney General Eric Holder: If the department fails to open an immediate investigation into News Corp.'s violations of the FCPA, there will have been a major breach of enforcement at Justice.* Having failed to pursue Wall Street with any apparent vigor, this is an opportunity for the Justice Department to show it can flex its muscles at the right moment. While one must always be cautious in seeking government investigation of the media for the obvious First Amendment concerns, this is not actually an investigation of the media, but an investigation of criminal acts undertaken by those masquerading as members of the media.



Murdoch and the British phone-hacking scandal: Why the U.S. should prosecute News Corp. and strip its TV licenses if it's guilty. - By Eliot Spitzer - Slate Magazine

so, has our AG acted? , the shareholders sure are



> We do not want companies whose headquarters are hereas News Corp.'s isor that are listed on our financial exchangesas News Corp. ispolluting the waters of international commerce with illegal behavior. (News Corp. *shareholders are also rising against the company, with a huge lawsuit *filed Monday in Delaware by three institutional investors claiming that company executives failed to act quickly enough to stop the phone hacking.




and gee, that rocky feller is all over it>

A powerful U.S. senator with jurisdiction over privacy and telecommunications issues late Tuesday urged regulators to look into whether News. Corp. had violated any U.S. laws when its British journalists gained unauthorized access to several individuals' voice mails to pursue stories. 

"The reported hacking by News Corporation newspapers against a range of individuals--including children--is offensive and a serious breach of journalistic ethics," said Senate Commerce, Science & Transportation Chairman John D. Rockefeller in a press statement.

"*This raises serious questions about whether the company has broken U.S. law, and I encourage the appropriate agencies to investigate to ensure that Americans have not had their privacy violated,"* he added. "I am concerned that the admitted phone hacking in London by the News Corp. may have extended to 9/11 victims or other Americans. If they did, the consequences will be severe."
Rockefeller Urges Probe Into News Corp. For Phone Hacking | TPM Idea Lab[/QUOTE]

You are aware that the writer of the crap you quoted doesn't post here. There is very little point getting your panties in a colorful, and large font wedge about it.

You make yourself look ridiculous. Can you not just post without all the hysterical bouncing up and down screaming 'look at me'? 

Idiot.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Murdoch may well have his supporters in other countries, but here in Britain he is now completely persona non grata. All three political parties have united and in a highly unusual step, the House of Commons will today issue a call on Rupert Murdoch's News Corporation to withdraw its bid to take full control of satellite broadcaster BSkyB. It won't be legally binding, but at least Murdoch will know he has NO friends whatsoever here in Britain. Good to see the bastard's empire crumbling at the edges. Hopefully it'll soon fall apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UK's main political parties are set to unite to urge Rupert Murdoch to drop his bid to buy broadcaster BSkyB.
> 
> The Tories and Lib Dems are expected to back a Labour motion calling for Mr Murdoch's News Corporation to drop the bid while phone hacking at the News of the World is investigated.
> The vote could ramp up pressure on the media mogul but is not legally binding.
> Prime Minister David Cameron is also set to outline to the Commons the remit of a public inquiry into hacking.
> Labour says unanimous support for its parliamentary motion would send a "clear message" to Mr Murdoch.
> It comes after Mr Cameron met Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg and Labour leader Ed Miliband at Downing Street to discuss the hacking scandal on Tuesday.
> 
> BBC News - Phone hacking: Parties to unite over BSkyB bid call
Click to expand...


I kinda feel sorry for the old guy. 









































Not.


----------



## sparky

> You are aware that the writer of the crap you quoted doesn't post here.



most news orginizations probably would not post here CG, i'm sure Murdoch would agree


> There is very little point getting your panties in a colorful, and large font wedge about it.



projecting sexual tension is rather indicative , is it not?


> You make yourself look ridiculous. Can you not just post without all the hysterical bouncing up and down screaming 'look at me'?
> 
> Idiot.



case in point....?


----------



## California Girl

> This message is hidden because sparky is on your ignore list.



I rarely ignore anyone, no matter how ridiculous... but I really cannot deal with attention seeking font. It reminds me of a 2 year old screaming in a toy store.


----------



## jodylee

when his bid for BskyB is refered to the commision and they deem him unsuitable to own media companies he will lose the rest of BskyB altogether. if that happens the whole thing will collapse, ha ha ha in your face murdoch go back to OZ and stop trying to destroy democracy with your right wing media. I remember posting treads about Fox news and many of you guys supporting fox news saying its great and rightous, told you so, nob heads.


----------



## California Girl

jodylee said:


> when his bid for BskyB is refered to the commision and they deem him unsuitable to own media companies he will lose the rest of BskyB altogether. if that happens the whole thing will collapse, ha ha ha in your face murdoch go back to OZ and stop trying to destroy democracy with your right wing media. I remember posting treads about Fox news and many of you guys supporting fox news saying its great and rightous, told you so, nob heads.



No, he won't. Can we at least try to remain vaguely rational.


----------



## jodylee

you will see! you dont understand the depth of this, he will lose the lot very soon. media empires are very flimsey empires built on sand. build on reputation, take that away, then its bondi beach for you!


----------



## California Girl

jodylee said:


> you will see! you dont understand the depth of this, he will lose the lot very soon. media empires are very flimsey empires built on sand. build on reputation, take that away, then its bondi beach for you!



I don't need to 'see', it's about what is or is not legal in the UK. So, apparently, I understand it much more than you do. This 'fit and proper' person does not give any government the right to take his business away from him. But, they can stop him from buying a controlling interest.

Now, can we stop the hysterical bullshit?


----------



## sparky

jodylee said:


> when his bid for BskyB is refered to the commision and they deem him unsuitable to own media companies he will lose the rest of BskyB altogether. if that happens the whole thing will collapse, ha ha ha in your face murdoch go back to OZ and stop trying to destroy democracy with your right wing media. I remember posting treads about Fox news and many of you guys supporting fox news saying its great and rightous, told you so, nob heads.




I'm sorry, i can't seem to hear you over the left wing media din of the right.....


----------



## jodylee

ok I'll put it this way, if your a british politician and you know somewhere down the line you will have to suck up to, get in bed with the media to further your career etc.. but the person who owns most of the media has a detrimental reputaion, your gona get together with the other mp's and get rid of him, oh and guess who had a private meeting yesterday, cameron, clegg and milliband.


----------



## jodylee

sparky said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> when his bid for BskyB is refered to the commision and they deem him unsuitable to own media companies he will lose the rest of BskyB altogether. if that happens the whole thing will collapse, ha ha ha in your face murdoch go back to OZ and stop trying to destroy democracy with your right wing media. I remember posting treads about Fox news and many of you guys supporting fox news saying its great and rightous, told you so, nob heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, i can't seem to hear you over the left wing media din of the right.....
Click to expand...


left or right you cant have a democracy with a massively leaning media.


----------



## sparky

_b-b-b-b_-but media and politicas are _mutually exclusive_, right  Jody ?


----------



## California Girl

jodylee said:


> ok I'll put it this way, if your a british politician and you know somewhere down the line you will have to suck up to, get in bed with the media to further your career etc.. but the person who owns most of the media has a detrimental reputaion, your gona get together with the other mp's and get rid of him, oh and guess who had a private meeting yesterday, cameron, clegg and milliband.



I'm aware of the meeting yesterday... they announced the outcome... a joint call for Murdoch to drop his planned acquisition of BSkyB. 

This really isn't about Murdoch, though.... at least, not to those of us without a partisan view on it. It is about the ethics and standards of journalists. And, the rush to judgement... and, worryingly, stricter regulation of journalists. Journalists legitimately and legally lie in order to unearth stories that are in the public's interest. There is far more to this whole clusterfuck than the damage inflicted on Murdoch.


----------



## California Girl

jodylee said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> when his bid for BskyB is refered to the commision and they deem him unsuitable to own media companies he will lose the rest of BskyB altogether. if that happens the whole thing will collapse, ha ha ha in your face murdoch go back to OZ and stop trying to destroy democracy with your right wing media. I remember posting treads about Fox news and many of you guys supporting fox news saying its great and rightous, told you so, nob heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, i can't seem to hear you over the left wing media din of the right.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> left or right you cant have a democracy with a massively leaning media.
Click to expand...


We are not a democracy. We are a Republic.


----------



## MarcATL

The perennially lying CaliforniaGirl kkkontinues to vomit and spew the out and out LIE that The Sun wasn't responsible for releasing the news of the boy's illness to the public. Yet, every. single. news. outlet. continues to report that as a fact. Up to moments ago I saw it on TV.

So here we have a situation of a totally DISCREDITED and UNTRUSTWORTHY poster defending a totally DISCREDITED and UNTRUSTWORTHY media mogul.

Sucking up to power instead of speaking truth to power.

Uncanny!


----------



## Colin

jodylee said:


> when his bid for BskyB is refered to the commision and they deem him unsuitable to own media companies he will lose the rest of BskyB altogether. if that happens the whole thing will collapse, ha ha ha in your face murdoch go back to OZ and stop trying to destroy democracy with your right wing media. I remember posting treads about Fox news and many of you guys supporting fox news saying its great and rightous, told you so, nob heads.



Firstly, the BSkyB takeover has been referred to the Competition Committee. They have NO say in the issuance of broadcasting licenses. They will simply assess the monopolistic and competitive situation regarding any reconfiguration of BSkyB. Licenses are the responsibility of Ofcom.

Secondly, Murdoch is a minority shareholder of BSkyB not the owner. He owns 39%. Since the Broadacasting license is owned by British Sky Broadcasting and not News International, your point is moot.

Before calling others nob heads perhaps you should make sure you know what you're talking about. Here's something to help your education.

Can Ofcom revoke BSkyB's licence under the 'fit and proper' requirement? | Law | guardian.co.uk


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> when his bid for BskyB is refered to the commision and they deem him unsuitable to own media companies he will lose the rest of BskyB altogether. if that happens the whole thing will collapse, ha ha ha in your face murdoch go back to OZ and stop trying to destroy democracy with your right wing media. I remember posting treads about Fox news and many of you guys supporting fox news saying its great and rightous, told you so, nob heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, the BSkyB takeover has been referred to the Competition Committee. They have NO say in the issuance of broadcasting licenses. They will simply assess the monopolistic and competitive situation regarding any reconfiguration of BSkyB. Licenses are the responsibility of Ofcom.
> 
> Secondly, Murdoch is a minority shareholder of BSkyB not the owner. He owns 39%. Since the Broadacasting license is owned by British Sky Broadcasting and not News International, your point is moot.
> 
> Before calling others nob heads perhaps you should make sure you know what you're talking about. Here's something to help your education.
> 
> Can Ofcom revoke BSkyB's licence under the 'fit and proper' requirement? | Law | guardian.co.uk
Click to expand...


And.... he's just pulled out fo his plan to buy the rest of it. Thereby denying the hysterical of their topic! Damn him!


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> The perennially lying CaliforniaGirl kkkontinues to vomit and spew the out and out LIE that The Sun wasn't responsible for releasing the news of the boy's illness to the public. Yet, every. single. news. outlet. continues to report that as a fact. Up to moments ago I saw it on TV.
> 
> So here we have a situation of a totally DISCREDITED and UNTRUSTWORTHY poster defending a totally DISCREDITED and UNTRUSTWORTHY media mogul.
> 
> Sucking up to power instead of speaking truth to power.
> 
> Uncanny!



Your hysteria not withstanding.... the allegation has been denied by The Sun, and they have provided the statement, and the individual who gave them the information. He's been interviewed by the UK media. You may carry on accepting as fact that which remains an allegation... but the intelligent will see it as an accusation, not substantiated. 

Might I also suggest you look up the meaning of the word 'defend'. 

Fool.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Plasmaball said:


> now your lying




You view the freedom of self-defense as your #1 enemy, and freedom of speech as #2?

Could be, but your shameful party in general goes after freedom of speech as enemy #1.

Silence Fox, Hush Rush, Deck Beck, Ban Hannity, ad nasium..

Crushing freedom, it's just what you of the anti-liberty left do!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Colin said:


> The Daily Mirror is owned by Trinity Mirror Plc, one of Britain's largest newspaper groups, NOT Richard Murdoch!



That would be RUPERT Murdoch to you, Colon.


----------



## California Girl

Uncensored2008 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily Mirror is owned by Trinity Mirror Plc, one of Britain's largest newspaper groups, NOT Richard Murdoch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be RUPERT Murdoch to you, Colon.
Click to expand...


He was more accurate than the hysterical left. The Mirror is not owned by Murdoch.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sparky said:


> Murdoch and the British phone-hacking scandal: Why the U.S. should prosecute News Corp. and strip its TV licenses if it's guilty. - By Eliot Spitzer - Slate Magazine



Oh looky - a fascist democrat is calling for Fox News to be silenced...

What a surprise....


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> when his bid for BskyB is refered to the commision and they deem him unsuitable to own media companies he will lose the rest of BskyB altogether. if that happens the whole thing will collapse, ha ha ha in your face murdoch go back to OZ and stop trying to destroy democracy with your right wing media. I remember posting treads about Fox news and many of you guys supporting fox news saying its great and rightous, told you so, nob heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, the BSkyB takeover has been referred to the Competition Committee. They have NO say in the issuance of broadcasting licenses. They will simply assess the monopolistic and competitive situation regarding any reconfiguration of BSkyB. Licenses are the responsibility of Ofcom.
> 
> Secondly, Murdoch is a minority shareholder of BSkyB not the owner. He owns 39%. Since the Broadacasting license is owned by British Sky Broadcasting and not News International, your point is moot.
> 
> Before calling others nob heads perhaps you should make sure you know what you're talking about. Here's something to help your education.
> 
> Can Ofcom revoke BSkyB's licence under the 'fit and proper' requirement? | Law | guardian.co.uk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And.... he's just pulled out fo his plan to buy the rest of it. Thereby denying the hysterical of their topic! Damn him!
Click to expand...


Just another ploy by Murdoch to allow the dust to settle before making another attempt later. The bastard now has six months following which I'm sure he'll make another bid. He's banking on the heat being off in six months or so.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, the BSkyB takeover has been referred to the Competition Committee. They have NO say in the issuance of broadcasting licenses. They will simply assess the monopolistic and competitive situation regarding any reconfiguration of BSkyB. Licenses are the responsibility of Ofcom.
> 
> Secondly, Murdoch is a minority shareholder of BSkyB not the owner. He owns 39%. Since the Broadacasting license is owned by British Sky Broadcasting and not News International, your point is moot.
> 
> Before calling others nob heads perhaps you should make sure you know what you're talking about. Here's something to help your education.
> 
> Can Ofcom revoke BSkyB's licence under the 'fit and proper' requirement? | Law | guardian.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.... he's just pulled out fo his plan to buy the rest of it. Thereby denying the hysterical of their topic! Damn him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another ploy by Murdoch to allow the dust to settle before making another attempt later. The bastard now has six months following which I'm sure he'll make another bid. He's banking on the heat being off in six months or so.
Click to expand...


Even Brooks isn't that stupid. She's on the record as telling NotW staff that this is only the tip of the iceberg. Plenty more shit left to hit the fan. 

What would be cool though, would be for people to realize that the media is reporting unsubstantiated claims and accusations as 'fact'.


----------



## jodylee

news corp has withdrawn its bid for BskyB,


----------



## California Girl

jodylee said:


> news corp has withdrawn its bid for BskyB,



Gee, really? 

I guess since you say so, it must be true..... unlike when I posted it some time ago. Keep up.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...hacks-dead-teenagers-phone-9.html#post3855989

Post 343. In this very thread. Idiot.


----------



## jodylee

California Girl said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, i can't seem to hear you over the left wing media din of the right.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left or right you cant have a democracy with a massively leaning media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not a democracy. We are a Republic.
Click to expand...


used  to be a constitutional republic, now just a Kleptocracy.

WEB SEO VIDEO - Ruling Kleptocracy: $1 earned = $10 debt Videos


----------



## jodylee

your still nob heads


----------



## Uncensored2008

jodylee said:


> your still nob heads



What language is that?


----------



## mudwhistle

What is the significance of hacking a dead teenager's phone????

Is this one of those lib bleeding-heart moments?

Maybe they felt that claiming the teenager was a black paraplegic would be overreaching a bit. But I guess being dead was enough.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> What is the significance of hacking a dead teenager's phone????
> 
> Is this one of those lib bleeding-heart moments?
> 
> Maybe they felt that claiming the teenager was a black paraplegic would be overreaching a bit. But I guess being dead was enough.



The significant thing was that her family did not know she was dead, her body had not been found. A journalist hacked her phone and deleted messages.... thus making the police, and worse, her family, believe that she was still alive. 

Get the facts before you make an ass of yourself.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> news corp has withdrawn its bid for BskyB,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, really?
> 
> I guess since you say so, it must be true..... unlike when I posted it some time ago. Keep up.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...hacks-dead-teenagers-phone-9.html#post3855989
> 
> Post 343. In this very thread. Idiot.
Click to expand...


WoW...such a rabid, emotional and unstable outburst for no reason.






*SMH*


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> news corp has withdrawn its bid for BskyB,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, really?
> 
> I guess since you say so, it must be true..... unlike when I posted it some time ago. Keep up.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...hacks-dead-teenagers-phone-9.html#post3855989
> 
> Post 343. In this very thread. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WoW...such a rabid, emotional and unstable outburst for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SMH*
Click to expand...


I think you read far more into other people's posts than is actually there. Which explains why you are so often totally wrong.


----------



## Colin

mudwhistle said:


> What is the significance of hacking a dead teenager's phone????
> 
> Is this one of those lib bleeding-heart moments?
> 
> Maybe they felt that claiming the teenager was a black paraplegic would be overreaching a bit. But I guess being dead was enough.



A girl walking home from school. She never arrived home. Days pass and there are no clues to her whereabouts. Police and family fear the worst. After a few weeks it becomes a murder hunt. Then police determine her phone is being used. She must still be alive....

Fucking lib bleeding heart moment? Lucky it wasn't someone close to you, eh! 
Sorry, but putting a political spin on a young girls tragic murder is beyond sick!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the significance of hacking a dead teenager's phone????
> 
> Is this one of those lib bleeding-heart moments?
> 
> Maybe they felt that claiming the teenager was a black paraplegic would be overreaching a bit. But I guess being dead was enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl walking home from school. She never arrived home. Days pass and there are no clues to her whereabouts. Police and family fear the worst. After a few weeks it becomes a murder hunt. Then police determine her phone is being used. She must still be alive....
> 
> Fucking lib bleeding heart moment? Lucky it wasn't someone close to you, eh!
> Sorry, but putting a political spin on a young girls tragic murder is beyond sick!
Click to expand...


A real 'foot in mouth' moment for Mud.


----------



## jodylee

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, the BSkyB takeover has been referred to the Competition Committee. They have NO say in the issuance of broadcasting licenses. They will simply assess the monopolistic and competitive situation regarding any reconfiguration of BSkyB. Licenses are the responsibility of Ofcom.
> 
> Secondly, Murdoch is a minority shareholder of BSkyB not the owner. He owns 39%. Since the Broadacasting license is owned by British Sky Broadcasting and not News International, your point is moot.
> 
> Before calling others nob heads perhaps you should make sure you know what you're talking about. Here's something to help your education.
> 
> Can Ofcom revoke BSkyB's licence under the 'fit and proper' requirement? | Law | guardian.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.... he's just pulled out fo his plan to buy the rest of it. Thereby denying the hysterical of their topic! Damn him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another ploy by Murdoch to allow the dust to settle before making another attempt later. The bastard now has six months following which I'm sure he'll make another bid. He's banking on the heat being off in six months or so.
Click to expand...


OFCOM is looking into the practices of news international.
so game over, where the heck are you lot gona get your opinions from now?


----------



## California Girl

jodylee said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And.... he's just pulled out fo his plan to buy the rest of it. Thereby denying the hysterical of their topic! Damn him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another ploy by Murdoch to allow the dust to settle before making another attempt later. The bastard now has six months following which I'm sure he'll make another bid. He's banking on the heat being off in six months or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OFCOM is looking into the practices of news international.
> so game over, where the heck are you lot gona get your opinions from now?
Click to expand...


We know that sweetie. We also know that there is an new police inquery, along with a Select Committee panel, and a judicial inquery. Neither Colin or I are 'defending' News International. 

And, since Murdoch has withdrawn his bid for BSkyB, there is no need for OfCom to look into the bid.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the significance of hacking a dead teenager's phone????
> 
> Is this one of those lib bleeding-heart moments?
> 
> Maybe they felt that claiming the teenager was a black paraplegic would be overreaching a bit. But I guess being dead was enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The significant thing was that her family did not know she was dead, her body had not been found. A journalist hacked her phone and deleted messages.... thus making the police, and worse, her family, believe that she was still alive.
> 
> Get the facts before you make an ass of yourself.
Click to expand...


Well, asking questions is trying to get the facts. 

Last time I checked. 

And I was just beginning to loosen up and you pretty much blew that all to fucken hell.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the significance of hacking a dead teenager's phone????
> 
> Is this one of those lib bleeding-heart moments?
> 
> Maybe they felt that claiming the teenager was a black paraplegic would be overreaching a bit. But I guess being dead was enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The significant thing was that her family did not know she was dead, her body had not been found. A journalist hacked her phone and deleted messages.... thus making the police, and worse, her family, believe that she was still alive.
> 
> Get the facts before you make an ass of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, asking questions is trying to get the facts.
> 
> Last time I checked.
> 
> And I was just beginning to loosen up and you pretty much blew that all to fucken hell.
Click to expand...


Asking a question would be more like 'So, what the hell happened with the dead teenager's phone? (note: one question mark, not three). Rational people would then wait to find out before they made comments about 'bleeding heart liberals'. What the NotW did was absolutely disgraceful.... not only did they mislead an ongoing police inquiry, but far worse.... because those messages were deleted (and ordinarily only the person who has the phone would do that), the police then believed that Milly was still alive... and so did her poor parents. Put yourself in their shoes, Mud. How would you feel about a journalist making you think your kid was alive when in fact she had been the victim of a serial killer. 

What these journalists did was indefensible.


----------



## California Girl

For anyone who's interested in what happened, to who, and when, the attached is the Telegraph's section about this clusterfuck. 

Phone Hacking - Telegraph


----------



## mudwhistle

Colin said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the significance of hacking a dead teenager's phone????
> 
> Is this one of those lib bleeding-heart moments?
> 
> Maybe they felt that claiming the teenager was a black paraplegic would be overreaching a bit. But I guess being dead was enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl walking home from school. She never arrived home. Days pass and there are no clues to her whereabouts. Police and family fear the worst. After a few weeks it becomes a murder hunt. Then police determine her phone is being used. She must still be alive....
> 
> Fucking lib bleeding heart moment? Lucky it wasn't someone close to you, eh!
> Sorry, but putting a political spin on a young girls tragic murder is beyond sick!
Click to expand...


When did all of this happen?


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the significance of hacking a dead teenager's phone????
> 
> Is this one of those lib bleeding-heart moments?
> 
> Maybe they felt that claiming the teenager was a black paraplegic would be overreaching a bit. But I guess being dead was enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl walking home from school. She never arrived home. Days pass and there are no clues to her whereabouts. Police and family fear the worst. After a few weeks it becomes a murder hunt. Then police determine her phone is being used. She must still be alive....
> 
> Fucking lib bleeding heart moment? Lucky it wasn't someone close to you, eh!
> Sorry, but putting a political spin on a young girls tragic murder is beyond sick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did all of this happen?
Click to expand...


She went missing in March 2002. Her body was discovered in Sept 2002. The guy who killed he was sentenced to life earlier this yea. 

6 months. Because of those evil journalists, her parents believed she was alive. That is sick.... no matter what your politics are.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> A girl walking home from school. She never arrived home. Days pass and there are no clues to her whereabouts. Police and family fear the worst. After a few weeks it becomes a murder hunt. Then police determine her phone is being used. She must still be alive....
> 
> Fucking lib bleeding heart moment? Lucky it wasn't someone close to you, eh!
> Sorry, but putting a political spin on a young girls tragic murder is beyond sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did all of this happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She went missing in March 2002. Her body was discovered in Sept 2002. The guy who killed he was sentenced to life earlier this yea.
> 
> 6 months. Because of those evil journalists, her parents believed she was alive. That is sick.... no matter what your politics are.
Click to expand...


So Soros and Media Matters declared war on Fox and Murdoch a few weeks ago and a nearly decade old murder all of the sudden becomes front-page news.

Sorry, but I think the timing of this is very suspect. 

I admit I may have been guilty of being a less then trusting of the source of all of this. And I also admit that a 9 year old crime in the UK got by me.....so I want to apologize.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did all of this happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She went missing in March 2002. Her body was discovered in Sept 2002. The guy who killed he was sentenced to life earlier this yea.
> 
> 6 months. Because of those evil journalists, her parents believed she was alive. That is sick.... no matter what your politics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Soros and Media Matters declared war on Fox and Murdoch a few weeks ago and a nearly decade old murder all of the sudden becomes front-page news.
> 
> Sorry, but I think the timing of this is very suspect.
> 
> I admit I may have been guilty of being a less then trusting of the source of all of this. And I also admit that a 9 year old crime in the UK got by me.....so I want to apologize.
Click to expand...


You need to read up on the background before you start seeing conspiracies everywhere. I don't necessarily dismiss the idea that Soros is pulling strings but you need to learn the background first. 

The link I provided... Phone Hacking - Telegraph  includes a timeline.... but this has been bubbling around for several years.


----------



## Dot Com

jodylee said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And.... he's just pulled out fo his plan to buy the rest of it. Thereby denying the hysterical of their topic! Damn him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another ploy by Murdoch to allow the dust to settle before making another attempt later. The bastard now has six months following which I'm sure he'll make another bid. He's banking on the heat being off in six months or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OFCOM is looking into the practices of news international.
> so game over, where the heck are you lot gona get your opinions from now?
Click to expand...

Good post  You should stop by more often.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another ploy by Murdoch to allow the dust to settle before making another attempt later. The bastard now has six months following which I'm sure he'll make another bid. He's banking on the heat being off in six months or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFCOM is looking into the practices of news international.
> so game over, where the heck are you lot gona get your opinions from now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good post  You should stop by more often.
Click to expand...


Good post? It's not true. 

OfCom would have been looking at the bid from News International if Murdoch had not withdrawn it.


----------



## jodylee

California Girl said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another ploy by Murdoch to allow the dust to settle before making another attempt later. The bastard now has six months following which I'm sure he'll make another bid. He's banking on the heat being off in six months or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFCOM is looking into the practices of news international.
> so game over, where the heck are you lot gona get your opinions from now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that sweetie. We also know that there is an new police inquery, along with a Select Committee panel, and a judicial inquery. Neither Colin or I are 'defending' News International.
> 
> And, since Murdoch has withdrawn his bid for BSkyB, there is no need for OfCom to look into the bid.
Click to expand...


ofcom is not looking into the BskyB bid, its looking into news corps suitablity to broadcast in the uk.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> She went missing in March 2002. Her body was discovered in Sept 2002. The guy who killed he was sentenced to life earlier this yea.
> 
> 6 months. Because of those evil journalists, her parents believed she was alive. That is sick.... no matter what your politics are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Soros and Media Matters declared war on Fox and Murdoch a few weeks ago and a nearly decade old murder all of the sudden becomes front-page news.
> 
> Sorry, but I think the timing of this is very suspect.
> 
> I admit I may have been guilty of being a less then trusting of the source of all of this. And I also admit that a 9 year old crime in the UK got by me.....so I want to apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read up on the background before you start seeing conspiracies everywhere. I don't necessarily dismiss the idea that Soros is pulling strings but you need to learn the background first.
> 
> The link I provided... Phone Hacking - Telegraph  includes a timeline.... but this has been bubbling around for several years.
Click to expand...


Exactly the sort of thing that becomes an opportunity for somebody like Soros.

We have to get behind the fact that we're not dealing with reasonable people here. They will stoop at nothing. They will dredge up stories that will literally pull at your heart-strings. They have no shame. This story becomes a confusing mass of angry people and facts getting lost in the mess. It becomes a stain on anyone who is involved directly or indirectly. It already is property of Rupert Murdoch merely with a series of accusations and embellishments. It's good to know that anyone can hack your phone. It's also good to know that journalists can be dirty rotten scoundrels. This is not news to me. 

My first question is this,* does the owner of a company have to take responsibility for the actions of his employees regardless how far down the chain they are?* When it comes to folks like* Murdoch* and *Bush *the answer is yes. But when it comes to *Obama*, who's DOJ, and ATF is currently involved in running guns in Mexico and Central America, the answer is no. He doesn't have to answer for anything.


----------



## Colin

jodylee said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And.... he's just pulled out fo his plan to buy the rest of it. Thereby denying the hysterical of their topic! Damn him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another ploy by Murdoch to allow the dust to settle before making another attempt later. The bastard now has six months following which I'm sure he'll make another bid. He's banking on the heat being off in six months or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OFCOM is looking into the practices of news international.
> so game over, where the heck are you lot gona get your opinions from now?
Click to expand...


Really? I don't know where you got that idea from. Here is the latest news article on the subject. As you will see, it talks about an Ofcom investigation that would accompany a RENEWED bid:



> News Corp did not say it will be back for BSkyB once the furore dies down, but that's the way some in the City read Wednesday's statement. BSkyB's share price rose and watchers highlighted News Corp deputy chairman Chase Carey's comment that it was the "climate" that had prompted the withdrawal. When the political clouds clear, a few analysts inferred, Rupert Murdoch will have another go.
> 
> But on examination this theory looks highly premature. Yes, it's true that withdrawing bidders are ruled offside only for six months by the Takeover Panel. But consider the other obstacles to a second bid.
> First, there are the factors we know about  the police investigation, Ofcom's *consideration* of the "fit and proper" test, and the fresh Competition Commission investigation *that would accompany a renewed bid*. Then there are the factors that can be assumed  the continued hostility in Britain to a second takeover attempt, regardless of whether News International is sold in the meantime
> 
> Will Murdoch reach for BSkyB again? Don't bet on it | Business | guardian.co.uk



Perhaps you would care to provide a link to what you are referring to.


----------



## Colin

jodylee said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFCOM is looking into the practices of news international.
> so game over, where the heck are you lot gona get your opinions from now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that sweetie. We also know that there is an new police inquery, along with a Select Committee panel, and a judicial inquery. Neither Colin or I are 'defending' News International.
> 
> And, since Murdoch has withdrawn his bid for BSkyB, there is no need for OfCom to look into the bid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ofcom is not looking into the BskyB bid, its looking into news corps suitablity to broadcast in the uk.
Click to expand...


Yes, that's what they previously did when the bid was first tabled. Why would Ofcom investigate News International now? They have withdrawn their bid. So where is the link for this?


----------



## Colin

jodylee said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFCOM is looking into the practices of news international.
> so game over, where the heck are you lot gona get your opinions from now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that sweetie. We also know that there is an new police inquery, along with a Select Committee panel, and a judicial inquery. Neither Colin or I are 'defending' News International.
> 
> And, since Murdoch has withdrawn his bid for BSkyB, there is no need for OfCom to look into the bid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ofcom is not looking into the BskyB bid, its looking into news corps suitablity to broadcast in the uk.
Click to expand...


Well, that's according to you, but here's what Ofcom had to say on July 8th. Of course, things have changed now since the bid is no longer on the table. There is nothing to investigate! And it wouldn't have gone ahead until the completion of police investigations anyway. So please do tell us what you are talking about!



> Ofcom, the media regulator, is to consider whether News Corporation would make a "fit and proper" owner of satellite broadcaster BSkyB.
> 
> In a statement, Ofcom's chief executive *Ed Richards, emphasised that he would not act while the police and courts carried out their work.*But he has written to the authorities asking to be "kept abreast" of information that would help Ofcom.
> 
> He said that Ofcom would not do anything at this moment in time to prejudice investigations by the police.
> 
> BBC News - BSkyB bid: Ofcom wants 'fit and proper' information


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another ploy by Murdoch to allow the dust to settle before making another attempt later. The bastard now has six months following which I'm sure he'll make another bid. He's banking on the heat being off in six months or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFCOM is looking into the practices of news international.
> so game over, where the heck are you lot gona get your opinions from now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good post  You should stop by more often.
Click to expand...


Hmmm. I do believe you may not have looked before leaping...again!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know that sweetie. We also know that there is an new police inquery, along with a Select Committee panel, and a judicial inquery. Neither Colin or I are 'defending' News International.
> 
> And, since Murdoch has withdrawn his bid for BSkyB, there is no need for OfCom to look into the bid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofcom is not looking into the BskyB bid, its looking into news corps suitablity to broadcast in the uk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's according to you, but here's what Ofcom had to say on July 8th. Of course, things have changed now since the bid is no longer on the table. There is nothing to investigate! And it wouldn't have gone ahead until the completion of police investigations anyway. So please do tell us what you are talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcom, the media regulator, is to consider whether News Corporation would make a "fit and proper" owner of satellite broadcaster BSkyB.
> 
> In a statement, Ofcom's chief executive *Ed Richards, emphasised that he would not act while the police and courts carried out their work.*But he has written to the authorities asking to be "kept abreast" of information that would help Ofcom.
> 
> He said that Ofcom would not do anything at this moment in time to prejudice investigations by the police.
> 
> BBC News - BSkyB bid: Ofcom wants 'fit and proper' information
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So, jody was wrong (again), and I was right (again) and the idiots thank her and blast me. How very liberal of them.


----------



## Dot Com

Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFCOM is looking into the practices of news international.
> so game over, where the heck are you lot gona get your opinions from now?
> 
> 
> 
> Good post  You should stop by more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I do believe you may not have looked before leaping...again!
Click to expand...

The poster is a U.K.'r. Therefore I trust him/her implicitly


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post  You should stop by more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I do believe you may not have looked before leaping...again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poster is a U.K.'r. Therefore I trust him/her implicitly
Click to expand...


The poster doesn't know what she is talking about...much the same as you.


----------



## Dot Com

Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I do believe you may not have looked before leaping...again!
> 
> 
> 
> The poster is a U.K.'r. Therefore I trust him/her implicitly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poster doesn't know what she is talking about...much the same as you.
Click to expand...

She's on-the-ground where it's happening.


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poster is a U.K.'r. Therefore I trust him/her implicitly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poster doesn't know what she is talking about...much the same as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's on-the-ground where it's happening.
Click to expand...


I very much doubt it.  Perhaps you would care to produce the link she can't find. Or are you going to prove yourself as intellectually challenged as she obviously is?


----------



## MarcATL

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Soros and Media Matters declared war on Fox and Murdoch a few weeks ago and a nearly decade old murder all of the sudden becomes front-page news.
> 
> Sorry, but I think the timing of this is very suspect.
> 
> I admit I may have been guilty of being a less then trusting of the source of all of this. And I also admit that a 9 year old crime in the UK got by me.....so I want to apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up on the background before you start seeing conspiracies everywhere. I don't necessarily dismiss the idea that Soros is pulling strings but you need to learn the background first.
> 
> The link I provided... Phone Hacking - Telegraph  includes a timeline.... but this has been bubbling around for several years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly the sort of thing that becomes an opportunity for somebody like Soros.
> 
> We have to get behind the fact that we're not dealing with reasonable people here. They will stoop at nothing. They will dredge up stories that will literally pull at your heart-strings. They have no shame. This story becomes a confusing mass of angry people and facts getting lost in the mess. It becomes a stain on anyone who is involved directly or indirectly. It already is property of Rupert Murdoch merely with a series of accusations and embellishments. It's good to know that anyone can hack your phone. It's also good to know that journalists can be dirty rotten scoundrels. This is not news to me.
> 
> My first question is this,* does the owner of a company have to take responsibility for the actions of his employees regardless how far down the chain they are?* When it comes to folks like* Murdoch* and *Bush *the answer is yes. But when it comes to *Obama*, who's DOJ, and ATF is currently involved in running guns in Mexico and Central America, the answer is no. He doesn't have to answer for anything.
Click to expand...


When and if said company has a history aka track record of *FOSTERING*an entire *culture *such behavior the answer is enevitably and regretably (*for HIM*) a *RESOUNDING YES!!!!!*


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post  You should stop by more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I do believe you may not have looked before leaping...again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poster is a U.K.'r. Therefore I trust him/her implicitly
Click to expand...


Now I understand why you're so consistently wrong.


----------



## theliq

But now I know you know FA.....I thought you thought,you knew it all.


----------



## mudwhistle

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up on the background before you start seeing conspiracies everywhere. I don't necessarily dismiss the idea that Soros is pulling strings but you need to learn the background first.
> 
> The link I provided... Phone Hacking - Telegraph  includes a timeline.... but this has been bubbling around for several years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the sort of thing that becomes an opportunity for somebody like Soros.
> 
> We have to get behind the fact that we're not dealing with reasonable people here. They will stoop at nothing. They will dredge up stories that will literally pull at your heart-strings. They have no shame. This story becomes a confusing mass of angry people and facts getting lost in the mess. It becomes a stain on anyone who is involved directly or indirectly. It already is property of Rupert Murdoch merely with a series of accusations and embellishments. It's good to know that anyone can hack your phone. It's also good to know that journalists can be dirty rotten scoundrels. This is not news to me.
> 
> My first question is this,* does the owner of a company have to take responsibility for the actions of his employees regardless how far down the chain they are?* When it comes to folks like* Murdoch* and *Bush *the answer is yes. But when it comes to *Obama*, who's DOJ, and ATF is currently involved in running guns in Mexico and Central America, the answer is no. He doesn't have to answer for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When and if said company has a history aka track record of *FOSTERING*an entire *culture *such behavior the answer is enevitably and regretably (*for HIM*) a *RESOUNDING YES!!!!!*
Click to expand...


So Obama should answer for anything that happens in the U.S. government regardless???

If it's discovered that they're still paying ACORN with Stimulus cash, or whatever they're called, if they're giving guns to Mexican drug traffickers, if BP is negligent and causes a massive oil-spill so Obama can cut off drilling in the Gulf, or it's discovered we're behind the Arab Spring movement in the Middle East, or we're giving military aid to terrorists, turning NASA into a Muslim outreach program, we're refusing to enforce border security in order to garner Hispanic votes, the DOJ is involved in various discrimination lawsuits on the behalf of illegals, Obama attempted to stop an execution of an illegal who raped and murdered a teenage girl, is imposing racial quotas in firefighters examinations, Obama Administration is actively involved in the day to day operations at GM even though he said "nobody is going to take over GM", billions of borrowed dollars went to bail out foreign banks to run up the debt so Obama could get tax increases, Obama's National Security chief thinks the Muslim Brotherhood is a secular group, most of the attacks that are taking place in Pakistan and India are a direct result of the Osama Bin Laden killing and several drone attacks inside Pakistan borders regardless of threats to retaliate if they continued, Eric Holder called White America a nation of cowards, said he would move KSM to New York to stand trial, the Obama Administration declared that the Stimulus would keep us below 8 percent unemployment and we've been above 9 for over a year, they had to change the way they counted the unemployed to keep it from going to double-digits, inflation is running rampant but you and I wouldn't know it because the Obama Administration decided to exclude food and energy as a factor in figuring inflation......two of the primary expenses in U.S. households, Obama said "nobody is talking about raising taxes this year or next year" even though all he's been talking about is raising taxes on jet owners. Course what he calls raising taxes on Jet owners is simply allowing the Bush tax program to expire......which consequentially will raise taxes on the Middle Class as well. 

The list gets longer and longer every day.

I'm so glad you agree with me now that Obama has to answer for all of this and much, much more.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the sort of thing that becomes an opportunity for somebody like Soros.
> 
> We have to get behind the fact that we're not dealing with reasonable people here. They will stoop at nothing. They will dredge up stories that will literally pull at your heart-strings. They have no shame. This story becomes a confusing mass of angry people and facts getting lost in the mess. It becomes a stain on anyone who is involved directly or indirectly. It already is property of Rupert Murdoch merely with a series of accusations and embellishments. It's good to know that anyone can hack your phone. It's also good to know that journalists can be dirty rotten scoundrels. This is not news to me.
> 
> My first question is this,* does the owner of a company have to take responsibility for the actions of his employees regardless how far down the chain they are?* When it comes to folks like* Murdoch* and *Bush *the answer is yes. But when it comes to *Obama*, who's DOJ, and ATF is currently involved in running guns in Mexico and Central America, the answer is no. He doesn't have to answer for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When and if said company has a history aka track record of *FOSTERING*an entire *culture *such behavior the answer is enevitably and regretably (*for HIM*) a *RESOUNDING YES!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Obama should answer for anything that happens in the U.S. government regardless???
> 
> If it's discovered that they're still paying ACORN with Stimulus cash, or whatever they're called, if they're giving guns to Mexican drug traffickers, if BP is negligent and causes a massive oil-spill so Obama can cut off drilling in the Gulf, or it's discovered we're behind the Arab Spring movement in the Middle East, or we're giving military aid to terrorists, turning NASA into a Muslim outreach program, we're refusing to enforce border security in order to garner Hispanic votes, the DOJ is involved in various discrimination lawsuits on the behalf of illegals, Obama attempted to stop an execution of an illegal who raped and murdered a teenage girl, is imposing racial quotas in firefighters examinations, Obama Administration is actively involved in the day to day operations at GM even though he said "nobody is going to take over GM", billions of borrowed dollars went to bail out foreign banks to run up the debt so Obama could get tax increases, Obama's National Security chief thinks the Muslim Brotherhood is a secular group, most of the attacks that are taking place in Pakistan and India are a direct result of the Osama Bin Laden killing and several drone attacks inside Pakistan borders regardless of threats to retaliate if they continued, Eric Holder called White America a nation of cowards, said he would move KSM to New York to stand trial, the Obama Administration declared that the Stimulus would keep us below 8 percent unemployment and we've been above 9 for over a year, they had to change the way they counted the unemployed to keep it from going to double-digits, inflation is running rampant but you and I wouldn't know it because the Obama Administration decided to exclude food and energy as a factor in figuring inflation......two of the primary expenses in U.S. households, Obama said "nobody is talking about raising taxes this year or next year" even though all he's been talking about is raising taxes on jet owners. Course what he calls raising taxes on Jet owners is simply allowing the Bush tax program to expire......which consequentially will raise taxes on the Middle Class as well.
> 
> The list gets longer and longer every day.
> 
> I'm so glad you agree with me now that Obama has to answer for all of this and much, much more.
Click to expand...


It's kind of disappointing when every damned thread ends up as a bitch between left and right.... even when it's something that did not happen in the US and has nothing at all to do with our political system.


----------



## MarcATL

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the sort of thing that becomes an opportunity for somebody like Soros.
> 
> We have to get behind the fact that we're not dealing with reasonable people here. They will stoop at nothing. They will dredge up stories that will literally pull at your heart-strings. They have no shame. This story becomes a confusing mass of angry people and facts getting lost in the mess. It becomes a stain on anyone who is involved directly or indirectly. It already is property of Rupert Murdoch merely with a series of accusations and embellishments. It's good to know that anyone can hack your phone. It's also good to know that journalists can be dirty rotten scoundrels. This is not news to me.
> 
> My first question is this,* does the owner of a company have to take responsibility for the actions of his employees regardless how far down the chain they are?* When it comes to folks like* Murdoch* and *Bush *the answer is yes. But when it comes to *Obama*, who's DOJ, and ATF is currently involved in running guns in Mexico and Central America, the answer is no. He doesn't have to answer for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When and if said company has a history aka track record of *FOSTERING*an entire *culture *such behavior the answer is enevitably and regretably (*for HIM*) a *RESOUNDING YES!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Obama should answer for anything that happens in the U.S. government regardless???
> 
> If it's discovered that they're still paying ACORN with Stimulus cash, or whatever they're called, if they're giving guns to Mexican drug traffickers, if BP is negligent and causes a massive oil-spill so Obama can cut off drilling in the Gulf, or it's discovered we're behind the Arab Spring movement in the Middle East, or we're giving military aid to terrorists, turning NASA into a Muslim outreach program, we're refusing to enforce border security in order to garner Hispanic votes, the DOJ is involved in various discrimination lawsuits on the behalf of illegals, Obama attempted to stop an execution of an illegal who raped and murdered a teenage girl, is imposing racial quotas in firefighters examinations, Obama Administration is actively involved in the day to day operations at GM even though he said "nobody is going to take over GM", billions of borrowed dollars went to bail out foreign banks to run up the debt so Obama could get tax increases, Obama's National Security chief thinks the Muslim Brotherhood is a secular group, most of the attacks that are taking place in Pakistan and India are a direct result of the Osama Bin Laden killing and several drone attacks inside Pakistan borders regardless of threats to retaliate if they continued, Eric Holder called White America a nation of cowards, said he would move KSM to New York to stand trial, the Obama Administration declared that the Stimulus would keep us below 8 percent unemployment and we've been above 9 for over a year, they had to change the way they counted the unemployed to keep it from going to double-digits, inflation is running rampant but you and I wouldn't know it because the Obama Administration decided to exclude food and energy as a factor in figuring inflation......two of the primary expenses in U.S. households, Obama said "nobody is talking about raising taxes this year or next year" even though all he's been talking about is raising taxes on jet owners. Course what he calls raising taxes on Jet owners is simply allowing the Bush tax program to expire......which consequentially will raise taxes on the Middle Class as well.
> 
> The list gets longer and longer every day.
> 
> I'm so glad you agree with me now that Obama has to answer for all of this and much, much more.
Click to expand...

Where's Bush's list?

Present me with that and then we're talking.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When and if said company has a history aka track record of *FOSTERING*an entire *culture *such behavior the answer is enevitably and regretably (*for HIM*) a *RESOUNDING YES!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Obama should answer for anything that happens in the U.S. government regardless???
> 
> If it's discovered that they're still paying ACORN with Stimulus cash, or whatever they're called, if they're giving guns to Mexican drug traffickers, if BP is negligent and causes a massive oil-spill so Obama can cut off drilling in the Gulf, or it's discovered we're behind the Arab Spring movement in the Middle East, or we're giving military aid to terrorists, turning NASA into a Muslim outreach program, we're refusing to enforce border security in order to garner Hispanic votes, the DOJ is involved in various discrimination lawsuits on the behalf of illegals, Obama attempted to stop an execution of an illegal who raped and murdered a teenage girl, is imposing racial quotas in firefighters examinations, Obama Administration is actively involved in the day to day operations at GM even though he said "nobody is going to take over GM", billions of borrowed dollars went to bail out foreign banks to run up the debt so Obama could get tax increases, Obama's National Security chief thinks the Muslim Brotherhood is a secular group, most of the attacks that are taking place in Pakistan and India are a direct result of the Osama Bin Laden killing and several drone attacks inside Pakistan borders regardless of threats to retaliate if they continued, Eric Holder called White America a nation of cowards, said he would move KSM to New York to stand trial, the Obama Administration declared that the Stimulus would keep us below 8 percent unemployment and we've been above 9 for over a year, they had to change the way they counted the unemployed to keep it from going to double-digits, inflation is running rampant but you and I wouldn't know it because the Obama Administration decided to exclude food and energy as a factor in figuring inflation......two of the primary expenses in U.S. households, Obama said "nobody is talking about raising taxes this year or next year" even though all he's been talking about is raising taxes on jet owners. Course what he calls raising taxes on Jet owners is simply allowing the Bush tax program to expire......which consequentially will raise taxes on the Middle Class as well.
> 
> The list gets longer and longer every day.
> 
> I'm so glad you agree with me now that Obama has to answer for all of this and much, much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kind of disappointing when every damned thread ends up as a bitch between left and right.... even when it's something that did not happen in the US and has nothing at all to do with our political system.
Click to expand...


If that's the case why is Gordon Brown raising hell about it and why did the issue come up in an American political msg board?


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Obama should answer for anything that happens in the U.S. government regardless???
> 
> If it's discovered that they're still paying ACORN with Stimulus cash, or whatever they're called, if they're giving guns to Mexican drug traffickers, if BP is negligent and causes a massive oil-spill so Obama can cut off drilling in the Gulf, or it's discovered we're behind the Arab Spring movement in the Middle East, or we're giving military aid to terrorists, turning NASA into a Muslim outreach program, we're refusing to enforce border security in order to garner Hispanic votes, the DOJ is involved in various discrimination lawsuits on the behalf of illegals, Obama attempted to stop an execution of an illegal who raped and murdered a teenage girl, is imposing racial quotas in firefighters examinations, Obama Administration is actively involved in the day to day operations at GM even though he said "nobody is going to take over GM", billions of borrowed dollars went to bail out foreign banks to run up the debt so Obama could get tax increases, Obama's National Security chief thinks the Muslim Brotherhood is a secular group, most of the attacks that are taking place in Pakistan and India are a direct result of the Osama Bin Laden killing and several drone attacks inside Pakistan borders regardless of threats to retaliate if they continued, Eric Holder called White America a nation of cowards, said he would move KSM to New York to stand trial, the Obama Administration declared that the Stimulus would keep us below 8 percent unemployment and we've been above 9 for over a year, they had to change the way they counted the unemployed to keep it from going to double-digits, inflation is running rampant but you and I wouldn't know it because the Obama Administration decided to exclude food and energy as a factor in figuring inflation......two of the primary expenses in U.S. households, Obama said "nobody is talking about raising taxes this year or next year" even though all he's been talking about is raising taxes on jet owners. Course what he calls raising taxes on Jet owners is simply allowing the Bush tax program to expire......which consequentially will raise taxes on the Middle Class as well.
> 
> The list gets longer and longer every day.
> 
> I'm so glad you agree with me now that Obama has to answer for all of this and much, much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of disappointing when every damned thread ends up as a bitch between left and right.... even when it's something that did not happen in the US and has nothing at all to do with our political system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's the case why is Gordon Brown raising hell about it and why did the issue come up in an American political msg board?
Click to expand...


Brown is raising hell because his name is on the list of people who's phones may have been hacked. His son suffers from CF and that was made public when the child was just a few months old. The Sun ran an expose about it (The Sun is part of News Int). Brown says they hacked his phone. The Sun, however have an affidavit from the person they say gave them the story and it was not obtained by an illegal phone hack. That's why Brown's raising hell. When he was PM, he was very, very friendly with the Editor of the NotW and Murdoch. 

And this only really became an issue here - on USMB - when the accusation was made that NotW journalists offered US police officers money for the phone numbers of the victims of 9-11.... albeit, at the moment, it appears that the only victims they were interested in were British.... there really isn't enough solid information about that at all. 

However, the British Government are setting up a judicial inquiry into the whole thing... and they will include any potential US concerns into that inquiry. 

There is also, currently, a re-investigation by the Met Police. They have a list with some c4,000 names of potential victims of hacking.... it is possible that some of those victims may be American. We don't know right now.


----------



## Uncensored2008

California Girl said:


> It's kind of disappointing when every damned thread ends up as a bitch between left and right.... even when it's something that did not happen in the US and has nothing at all to do with our political system.



The left is dedicated to crushing liberty. The goal is to establish an authoritarian state with a command economy. An actual free press is a serious detriment to that goal, as such silencing the opposition press is of paramount importance.

You're correct that this case has nothing at all to do with the US press or with US politics, but since Murdoch is involved, the anti-liberty left believes that this may aid in the goal of banning opposition voices in the USA, specifically in shutting down Fox News.

You are also correct that this debate has degraded to the same issue that is the subject of every thread in the forum - to wit the demand of the left that all dissent be outlawed and silenced, and the demand of the right that liberty be preserved - particularly freedom of speech and the press.


----------



## Chris

Uncensored2008 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of disappointing when every damned thread ends up as a bitch between left and right.... even when it's something that did not happen in the US and has nothing at all to do with our political system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left is dedicated to crushing liberty. The goal is to establish an authoritarian state with a command economy. An actual free press is a serious detriment to that goal, as such silencing the opposition press is of paramount importance.
> 
> You're correct that this case has nothing at all to do with the US press or with US politics, but since Murdoch is involved, the anti-liberty left believes that this may aid in the goal of banning opposition voices in the USA, specifically in shutting down Fox News.
> 
> You are also correct that this debate has degraded to the same issue that is the subject of every thread in the forum - to wit the demand of the left that all dissent be outlawed and silenced, and the demand of the right that liberty be preserved - particularly freedom of speech and the press.
Click to expand...


Horseshit.

"Liberty" has nothing to do with hacking the cell phone of a kidnapped teenage girl or the digusting lies of FoxNews.


----------



## Dot Com

Chris said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of disappointing when every damned thread ends up as a bitch between left and right.... even when it's something that did not happen in the US and has nothing at all to do with our political system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left is dedicated to crushing liberty. The goal is to establish an authoritarian state with a command economy. An actual free press is a serious detriment to that goal, as such silencing the opposition press is of paramount importance.
> 
> You're correct that this case has nothing at all to do with the US press or with US politics, but since Murdoch is involved, the anti-liberty left believes that this may aid in the goal of banning opposition voices in the USA, specifically in shutting down Fox News.
> 
> You are also correct that this debate has degraded to the same issue that is the subject of every thread in the forum - to wit the demand of the left that all dissent be outlawed and silenced, and the demand of the right that liberty be preserved - particularly freedom of speech and the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> "Liberty" has nothing to do with hacking the cell phone of a kidnapped teenage girl or the digusting lies of FoxNews.
Click to expand...


Good point. Murdoch also got American citizenship. That makes it the U.S.'s business especially given what his Corp has perpetrated in the U.K.


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of disappointing when every damned thread ends up as a bitch between left and right.... even when it's something that did not happen in the US and has nothing at all to do with our political system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left is dedicated to crushing liberty. The goal is to establish an authoritarian state with a command economy. An actual free press is a serious detriment to that goal, as such silencing the opposition press is of paramount importance.
> 
> You're correct that this case has nothing at all to do with the US press or with US politics, but since Murdoch is involved, the anti-liberty left believes that this may aid in the goal of banning opposition voices in the USA, specifically in shutting down Fox News.
> 
> You are also correct that this debate has degraded to the same issue that is the subject of every thread in the forum - to wit the demand of the left that all dissent be outlawed and silenced, and the demand of the right that liberty be preserved - particularly freedom of speech and the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> "Liberty" has nothing to do with hacking the cell phone of a kidnapped teenage girl or the digusting lies of FoxNews.
Click to expand...


Liberty certain does not have anything to do with the hacking of a murdered teenager.... but, unless you condemn the 'lies' of all media outlets, you remain nothing more than a left wing hack.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left is dedicated to crushing liberty. The goal is to establish an authoritarian state with a command economy. An actual free press is a serious detriment to that goal, as such silencing the opposition press is of paramount importance.
> 
> You're correct that this case has nothing at all to do with the US press or with US politics, but since Murdoch is involved, the anti-liberty left believes that this may aid in the goal of banning opposition voices in the USA, specifically in shutting down Fox News.
> 
> You are also correct that this debate has degraded to the same issue that is the subject of every thread in the forum - to wit the demand of the left that all dissent be outlawed and silenced, and the demand of the right that liberty be preserved - particularly freedom of speech and the press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> "Liberty" has nothing to do with hacking the cell phone of a kidnapped teenage girl or the digusting lies of FoxNews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. Murdoch got american citizenship. That makes it the U.S.'s business especially given what his Corp has perpetrated in the U.K.
Click to expand...


You're comprehension skills need work. That's not the 'point' he made. In fact, he made no fucking point. However, since you 'thank' people for lying, it is no surprise that you don't get this either.


----------



## Chris

California Girl said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left is dedicated to crushing liberty. The goal is to establish an authoritarian state with a command economy. An actual free press is a serious detriment to that goal, as such silencing the opposition press is of paramount importance.
> 
> You're correct that this case has nothing at all to do with the US press or with US politics, but since Murdoch is involved, the anti-liberty left believes that this may aid in the goal of banning opposition voices in the USA, specifically in shutting down Fox News.
> 
> You are also correct that this debate has degraded to the same issue that is the subject of every thread in the forum - to wit the demand of the left that all dissent be outlawed and silenced, and the demand of the right that liberty be preserved - particularly freedom of speech and the press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> "Liberty" has nothing to do with hacking the cell phone of a kidnapped teenage girl or the digusting lies of FoxNews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberty certain does not have anything to do with the hacking of a murdered teenager.... but, unless you condemn the 'lies' of all media outlets, you remain nothing more than a left wing hack.
Click to expand...


Still waiting to see other media outlets lie.

Still waiting to see other media outlets use the "Some people say..." routine.

Still waiting for you to realize that freedom comes with responsibility.


----------



## Chris

LONDON &#8212; In an abrupt reversal, the News Corporation said on Thursday afternoon that Rupert Murdoch and his son James would testify next week before a British parliamentary panel looking into phone hacking. They will appear along with Rebekah Brooks, the chief executive of the company&#8217;s beleaguered British newspaper group. 

Earlier in the day, the Murdochs had sent letters to the panel, the Commons Culture Select Committee, refusing an invitation to appear. 

The panel responded by escalating the issue, formally summoning them to testify. The panel said it had &#8220;made clear its view that all three should appear to account for the behavior of News International and for previous statements made to the committee in Parliament, now acknowledged to be false.&#8221; 

Mr. Murdoch and his son agreed to testify shortly after the summonses were issued, putting off the question of whether, as American citizens, they could have been compelled to do so. Ms. Brooks, who is a British subject, said in a separate letter earlier Thursday that she would appear before the panel next Tuesday, though she warned that she might not be able to answer detailed questions. 

The moves in Parliament coincided with an announcement by Scotland Yard that officers had arrested Neil Wallis, 60, a former editor of The News of the World, the Murdoch-owned tabloid at the heart of the phone hacking scandal. The crisis for Rupert Murdoch erupted early last week with news reports that The News of the World had ordered its investigators to break into the voice mail of Milly Dowler, a 13-year-old who had been abducted and was later found murdered. The Murdoch family shut down the 168-year-old Sunday newspaper after a final edition last weekend. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/15/world/europe/15hacking.html


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> LONDON  In an abrupt reversal, the News Corporation said on Thursday afternoon that Rupert Murdoch and his son James would testify next week before a British parliamentary panel looking into phone hacking. They will appear along with Rebekah Brooks, the chief executive of the companys beleaguered British newspaper group.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the Murdochs had sent letters to the panel, the Commons Culture Select Committee, refusing an invitation to appear.
> 
> The panel responded by escalating the issue, formally summoning them to testify. The panel said it had made clear its view that all three should appear to account for the behavior of News International and for previous statements made to the committee in Parliament, now acknowledged to be false.
> 
> Mr. Murdoch and his son agreed to testify shortly after the summonses were issued, putting off the question of whether, as American citizens, they could have been compelled to do so. Ms. Brooks, who is a British subject, said in a separate letter earlier Thursday that she would appear before the panel next Tuesday, though she warned that she might not be able to answer detailed questions.
> 
> The moves in Parliament coincided with an announcement by Scotland Yard that officers had arrested Neil Wallis, 60, a former editor of The News of the World, the Murdoch-owned tabloid at the heart of the phone hacking scandal. The crisis for Rupert Murdoch erupted early last week with news reports that The News of the World had ordered its investigators to break into the voice mail of Milly Dowler, a 13-year-old who had been abducted and was later found murdered. The Murdoch family shut down the 168-year-old Sunday newspaper after a final edition last weekend.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/15/world/europe/15hacking.html



Interestingly..... Wallis, after resigning from the NotW, was employed as a Consultant by.... the Metropolitan Police. Oops. That's not gonna look good.... considering that, at the time he was 'consulting' for the Met, they were in possession of an 11,000 page report that implicated Wallis in the phone hacking. 

Hmmmm. This is some funny shit.


----------



## Chris

California Girl said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON  In an abrupt reversal, the News Corporation said on Thursday afternoon that Rupert Murdoch and his son James would testify next week before a British parliamentary panel looking into phone hacking. They will appear along with Rebekah Brooks, the chief executive of the companys beleaguered British newspaper group.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the Murdochs had sent letters to the panel, the Commons Culture Select Committee, refusing an invitation to appear.
> 
> The panel responded by escalating the issue, formally summoning them to testify. The panel said it had made clear its view that all three should appear to account for the behavior of News International and for previous statements made to the committee in Parliament, now acknowledged to be false.
> 
> Mr. Murdoch and his son agreed to testify shortly after the summonses were issued, putting off the question of whether, as American citizens, they could have been compelled to do so. Ms. Brooks, who is a British subject, said in a separate letter earlier Thursday that she would appear before the panel next Tuesday, though she warned that she might not be able to answer detailed questions.
> 
> The moves in Parliament coincided with an announcement by Scotland Yard that officers had arrested Neil Wallis, 60, a former editor of The News of the World, the Murdoch-owned tabloid at the heart of the phone hacking scandal. The crisis for Rupert Murdoch erupted early last week with news reports that The News of the World had ordered its investigators to break into the voice mail of Milly Dowler, a 13-year-old who had been abducted and was later found murdered. The Murdoch family shut down the 168-year-old Sunday newspaper after a final edition last weekend.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/15/world/europe/15hacking.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly..... Wallis, after resigning from the NotW, was employed as a Consultant by.... the Metropolitan Police. Oops. That's not gonna look good.... considering that, at the time he was 'consulting' for the Met, they were in possession of an 11,000 page report that implicated Wallis in the phone hacking.
> 
> Hmmmm. This is some funny shit.
Click to expand...


There is no telling how far this is going to go....

The question is, what did Rupert know, and when did he know it?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> Horseshit.
> 
> "Liberty" has nothing to do with hacking the cell phone of a kidnapped teenage girl or the digusting lies of FoxNews.



Fox had nothing to do with the hacking of phones.

That you continue to blame them proves my point.

You want to silence the opposition, that is your goal. All faux outrage is simply smoke to cover your intent. You think this will cause Newscorp to fold and will end the opposition press, shut Fox down. That is your one and only reason for pimping this story.

The ones responsible for hacking, deserve to be prosecuted and put in jail. I don't think one person here has not agreed with this.

You pound it simply because you think it is a vehicle to end free speech by the opposition. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Dot Com

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON  In an abrupt reversal, the News Corporation said on Thursday afternoon that Rupert Murdoch and his son James would testify next week before a British parliamentary panel looking into phone hacking. They will appear along with Rebekah Brooks, the chief executive of the companys beleaguered British newspaper group.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the Murdochs had sent letters to the panel, the Commons Culture Select Committee, refusing an invitation to appear.
> 
> The panel responded by escalating the issue, formally summoning them to testify. The panel said it had made clear its view that all three should appear to account for the behavior of News International and for previous statements made to the committee in Parliament, now acknowledged to be false.
> 
> Mr. Murdoch and his son agreed to testify shortly after the summonses were issued, putting off the question of whether, as American citizens, they could have been compelled to do so. Ms. Brooks, who is a British subject, said in a separate letter earlier Thursday that she would appear before the panel next Tuesday, though she warned that she might not be able to answer detailed questions.
> 
> The moves in Parliament coincided with an announcement by Scotland Yard that officers had arrested Neil Wallis, 60, a former editor of The News of the World, the Murdoch-owned tabloid at the heart of the phone hacking scandal. The crisis for Rupert Murdoch erupted early last week with news reports that The News of the World had ordered its investigators to break into the voice mail of Milly Dowler, a 13-year-old who had been abducted and was later found murdered. The Murdoch family shut down the 168-year-old Sunday newspaper after a final edition last weekend.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/15/world/europe/15hacking.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly..... Wallis, after resigning from the NotW, was employed as a Consultant by.... the Metropolitan Police. Oops. That's not gonna look good.... considering that, at the time he was 'consulting' for the Met, they were in possession of an 11,000 page report that implicated Wallis in the phone hacking.
> 
> Hmmmm. This is some funny shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no telling how far this is going to go....
> 
> The question is, what did Rupert know, and when did he know it?
Click to expand...

Shows what happens when tabloids cross over into actual newspapers.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dot Com said:


> Shows what happens when tabloids cross over into actual newspapers.



It's only fair though, the NY Times crossed over into being a tabloid decades ago...


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON  In an abrupt reversal, the News Corporation said on Thursday afternoon that Rupert Murdoch and his son James would testify next week before a British parliamentary panel looking into phone hacking. They will appear along with Rebekah Brooks, the chief executive of the companys beleaguered British newspaper group.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the Murdochs had sent letters to the panel, the Commons Culture Select Committee, refusing an invitation to appear.
> 
> The panel responded by escalating the issue, formally summoning them to testify. The panel said it had made clear its view that all three should appear to account for the behavior of News International and for previous statements made to the committee in Parliament, now acknowledged to be false.
> 
> Mr. Murdoch and his son agreed to testify shortly after the summonses were issued, putting off the question of whether, as American citizens, they could have been compelled to do so. Ms. Brooks, who is a British subject, said in a separate letter earlier Thursday that she would appear before the panel next Tuesday, though she warned that she might not be able to answer detailed questions.
> 
> The moves in Parliament coincided with an announcement by Scotland Yard that officers had arrested Neil Wallis, 60, a former editor of The News of the World, the Murdoch-owned tabloid at the heart of the phone hacking scandal. The crisis for Rupert Murdoch erupted early last week with news reports that The News of the World had ordered its investigators to break into the voice mail of Milly Dowler, a 13-year-old who had been abducted and was later found murdered. The Murdoch family shut down the 168-year-old Sunday newspaper after a final edition last weekend.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/15/world/europe/15hacking.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly..... Wallis, after resigning from the NotW, was employed as a Consultant by.... the Metropolitan Police. Oops. That's not gonna look good.... considering that, at the time he was 'consulting' for the Met, they were in possession of an 11,000 page report that implicated Wallis in the phone hacking.
> 
> Hmmmm. This is some funny shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no telling how far this is going to go....
> 
> The question is, what did Rupert know, and when did he know it?
Click to expand...


Which is why we should try not to take what is being bandied around in the media too seriously quite yet. This is an incredibly complex situation, with all kinds of speculation being taken as fact. 

You're right though, ONE of the main questions is what did he know and when did he know it... and.... more than that.... did he agree it, did he encourage it, did he push journalists to do it, was it a culture at NotW, was it a culture at News Int... and, from a US perspective, was it a culture within News Corps. 

Right now, we have a lot of questions.... and very few real answers.


----------



## MarcATL

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> "Liberty" has nothing to do with hacking the cell phone of a kidnapped teenage girl or the digusting lies of FoxNews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty certain does not have anything to do with the hacking of a murdered teenager.... but, unless you condemn the 'lies' of all media outlets, you remain nothing more than a left wing hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting to see other media outlets lie.
> 
> Still waiting to see other media outlets use the "Some people say..." routine.
> 
> Still waiting for you to realize that freedom comes with responsibility.
Click to expand...

*KA....*


Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON  In an abrupt reversal, the News Corporation said on Thursday afternoon that Rupert Murdoch and his son James would testify next week before a British parliamentary panel looking into phone hacking. They will appear along with Rebekah Brooks, the chief executive of the companys beleaguered British newspaper group.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the Murdochs had sent letters to the panel, the Commons Culture Select Committee, refusing an invitation to appear.
> 
> The panel responded by escalating the issue, formally summoning them to testify. The panel said it had made clear its view that all three should appear to account for the behavior of News International and for previous statements made to the committee in Parliament, now acknowledged to be false.
> 
> Mr. Murdoch and his son agreed to testify shortly after the summonses were issued, putting off the question of whether, as American citizens, they could have been compelled to do so. Ms. Brooks, who is a British subject, said in a separate letter earlier Thursday that she would appear before the panel next Tuesday, though she warned that she might not be able to answer detailed questions.
> 
> The moves in Parliament coincided with an announcement by Scotland Yard that officers had arrested Neil Wallis, 60, a former editor of The News of the World, the Murdoch-owned tabloid at the heart of the phone hacking scandal. The crisis for Rupert Murdoch erupted early last week with news reports that The News of the World had ordered its investigators to break into the voice mail of Milly Dowler, a 13-year-old who had been abducted and was later found murdered. The Murdoch family shut down the 168-year-old Sunday newspaper after a final edition last weekend.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/15/world/europe/15hacking.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly..... Wallis, after resigning from the NotW, was employed as a Consultant by.... the Metropolitan Police. Oops. That's not gonna look good.... considering that, at the time he was 'consulting' for the Met, they were in possession of an 11,000 page report that implicated Wallis in the phone hacking.
> 
> Hmmmm. This is some funny shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no telling how far this is going to go....
> 
> The question is, what did Rupert know, and when did he know it?
Click to expand...

*....POW!!!!*


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> But now I know you know FA.....I thought you thought,you knew it all.





Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poster doesn't know what she is talking about...much the same as you.
> 
> 
> 
> She's on-the-ground where it's happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I very much doubt it.  Perhaps you would care to produce the link she can't find. Or are you going to prove yourself as intellectually challenged as she obviously is?
Click to expand...

MMmmmmm But now I know you know FA......apart from abuse....take that silver spoon out of your ass and shove it in your mouth


----------



## California Girl

This is why it pays to wait for stories to be solid before accepting them as factually accurate. 



> The Guardian has apologised to the Sun for reporting that it accessed Gordon Brown's son's medical records.
> 
> The Guardian had claimed the Sun hacked into Fraser's records before reporting he had cystic fibrosis.
> 
> The Sun said its source was the father of another child with cystic fibrosis who heard the news "on the grapevine".
> 
> "In fact the information came from a different source and the Guardian apologises for its error," the paper wrote in its corrections column.
> 
> The Sun newspaper strongly denied accessing Mr Brown's family medical records without his knowledge.
> 
> The paper said its 2006 story came from a member of the public, and released a video interview with the unidentified man.



BBC News - Guardian apologises to the Sun over Gordon Brown story


FYI: The apology is buried on page 35 of the Guardian. 

This is why I say we should not take it as fact that the NotW tried to bribe a NY cop for mobile numbers of 9-11 victims. I'm not saying the cop is lying but how does he remember which specific newspaper it was? It was 10 years ago. And, according to media reports he claims he had a lot of journalists after this information... which papers? which journalists? We cannot assume it was just News Int.


----------



## California Girl

breaking on the BBC.... Rebekah Brooks (News Int) has resigned. LOL


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> breaking on the BBC.... Rebekah Brooks (News Int) has resigned. LOL



Yep. James Murdoch, the chief executive of News Corporation, has released this statement on Rebekah Brooks' resignation.



> I am writing to update you on the actions we have been taking as a Company to solve the problems at News International relating to the News of the World, in addition to continuing to cooperate fully and actively with the police and settling civil claims.
> 
> Earlier today, Rebekah Brooks resigned from her position as CEO. I understand her decision and I want to thank her for her 22 years of service to the Company. She has been one of the outstanding editors of her generation and she can be proud of many accomplishments as an executive.
> 
> We support her as she takes this step to clear her name;
> 
> We have created an independent Management & Standards Committee and I want to emphasise its importance. The Committee has direct governance and oversight from News Corporation Board members and is codifying standards that will be clear and enforced;
> 
> We made the difficult and necessary decision to close the News of the World;
> 
> A number of other executives have now left the Company;
> 
> News Corporation also withdrew its proposal to acquire the shares in BSkyB it does not own. This is a strong signal that our top priority in the UK is to address the issues facing News International.
> 
> Looking to the future, I am also pleased to tell you that Tom Mockridge will become CEO of News International. Tom is in London today and will start right away. Tom is a highly respected and accomplished media executive who has served as CEO of Sky Italia since its launch in 2003. Tom, who has also been in charge of our European Television business, started his career as a newspaper journalist in New Zealand and he has held a range of top roles in the newspaper industry. The creation of TG-24, Italy's only truly independent 24 hours news channel, is a credit to Tom's leadership and integrity.
> 
> This weekend, News International will run advertisements in all national newspapers. We will apologise to the nation for what has happened. We will follow this up in the future with communications about the actions we have taken to address the wrongdoing that occurred.
> 
> We are also sending letters to our commercial partners with an update on the actions we are taking.
> 
> Next week, my father and I will appear before the CMS Select Committee and will speak to them directly about our determination to put things right.
> 
> The Company has made mistakes. It is not only receiving appropriate scrutiny, but is also responding to unfair attacks by setting the record straight.
> 
> I would like to conclude by saying thank you. Throughout this time, you have gotten out great papers every day and have stayed focused. I am deeply grateful for that.
> 
> James Murdoch



Yeh, right. In my view this is all part of the Murdoch strategy to improve corporate image prior to making another bid for BSkyB. 

As for next week's appearance before the House of Commons committee, stand by for some major shit slinging in an attempt to shift emphasis away from father and son.


----------



## mudwhistle

Guess what. 

Obama's FBI is now announcing that they are going to investigate Newcorp simply on allegations, now get this......* for hacking 9/11 victims cell phones.*

Does anyone see where this is going?

Sorry folks. 

I don't give a flying-fuck about this story because I know the motivations behind all of this. 

This is what happens to you if you try to go against the corrupt powers that be. 


What's even worse is they got some stupid Republican to go along with it. Ether he's on the payroll too or just pathetically stupid? My guess is the latter. 

The whole thing stinks to high-heaven.

Just imagine if the pressure gets so bad, the CEO of Fox News (Rupert Murdoch) unfortunately will have to sell his interests in the company *and some nice lib will take over the company and the programing will change back in line with the rest of the MSM. * Then you'll have nothing but the Democrat Party line and Lib talking points given to the public. It's this close to happening.

This is a major problem, but the only parts of it reaching the public is what seems to have Murdoch's prints on it. Seems to me that journalists have been doing this for close to a decade and the public is just now finding out about it.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> Guess what.
> 
> Obama's FBI is now announcing that they are going to investigate Newcorp simply on allegations, now get this......* for hacking 9/11 victims cell phones.*
> 
> Does anyone see where this is going?
> 
> Sorry folks.
> 
> I don't give a flying-fuck about this story because I know the motivations behind all of this.
> 
> This is what happens to you if you try to go against the corrupt powers that be.
> 
> 
> What's even worse is they got some stupid Republican to go along with it. Ether he's on the payroll too or just pathetically stupid? My guess is the latter.
> 
> The whole thing stinks to high-heaven.
> 
> Just imagine if the pressure gets so bad, the CEO of Fox News (Rupert Murdoch) unfortunately will have to sell his interests in the company *and some nice lib will take over the company and the programing will change back in line with the rest of the MSM. * Then you'll have nothing but the Democrat Party line and Lib talking points given to the public. It's this close to happening.
> 
> This is a major problem, but the only parts of it reaching the public is what seems to have Murdoch's prints on it. Seems to me that journalists have been doing this for close to a decade and the public is just now finding out about it.



What I find interesting is how everyone is assuming that it was News Int journalists who contacted that ex cop in NY. 10 years ago... and they think he remembers the name and media outlet of all those journalists that he claims contacted him? 

Exactly what is it that the FBI are 'investigating'? There is no evidence, other than an ex cop claiming that journalists contacted him. How the hell are they gonna prove who called him and, more importantly, from what media?

Would be very, very funny if.... say.... MSNBC, CNN, ABC got discovered to have tried this tactic. LOL


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what.
> 
> Obama's FBI is now announcing that they are going to investigate Newcorp simply on allegations, now get this......* for hacking 9/11 victims cell phones.*
> 
> Does anyone see where this is going?
> 
> Sorry folks.
> 
> I don't give a flying-fuck about this story because I know the motivations behind all of this.
> 
> This is what happens to you if you try to go against the corrupt powers that be.
> 
> 
> What's even worse is they got some stupid Republican to go along with it. Ether he's on the payroll too or just pathetically stupid? My guess is the latter.
> 
> The whole thing stinks to high-heaven.
> 
> Just imagine if the pressure gets so bad, the CEO of Fox News (Rupert Murdoch) unfortunately will have to sell his interests in the company *and some nice lib will take over the company and the programing will change back in line with the rest of the MSM. * Then you'll have nothing but the Democrat Party line and Lib talking points given to the public. It's this close to happening.
> 
> This is a major problem, but the only parts of it reaching the public is what seems to have Murdoch's prints on it. Seems to me that journalists have been doing this for close to a decade and the public is just now finding out about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is how everyone is assuming that it was News Int journalists who contacted that ex cop in NY. 10 years ago... and they think he remembers the name and media outlet of all those journalists that he claims contacted him?
> 
> Exactly what is it that the FBI are 'investigating'? There is no evidence, other than an ex cop claiming that journalists contacted him. How the hell are they gonna prove who called him and, more importantly, from what media?
> 
> Would be very, very funny if.... say.... MSNBC, CNN, ABC got discovered to have tried this tactic. LOL
Click to expand...


My point is this has been timed to attack Murdoch. 

Get enough folks with a grudge against him calling for his head and Fox News is history. 

They don't even have to have a little thing called evidence. Public opinion will overrule all of the details.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what.
> 
> Obama's FBI is now announcing that they are going to investigate Newcorp simply on allegations, now get this......* for hacking 9/11 victims cell phones.*
> 
> Does anyone see where this is going?
> 
> Sorry folks.
> 
> I don't give a flying-fuck about this story because I know the motivations behind all of this.
> 
> This is what happens to you if you try to go against the corrupt powers that be.
> 
> 
> What's even worse is they got some stupid Republican to go along with it. Ether he's on the payroll too or just pathetically stupid? My guess is the latter.
> 
> The whole thing stinks to high-heaven.
> 
> Just imagine if the pressure gets so bad, the CEO of Fox News (Rupert Murdoch) unfortunately will have to sell his interests in the company *and some nice lib will take over the company and the programing will change back in line with the rest of the MSM. * Then you'll have nothing but the Democrat Party line and Lib talking points given to the public. It's this close to happening.
> 
> This is a major problem, but the only parts of it reaching the public is what seems to have Murdoch's prints on it. Seems to me that journalists have been doing this for close to a decade and the public is just now finding out about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is how everyone is assuming that it was News Int journalists who contacted that ex cop in NY. 10 years ago... and they think he remembers the name and media outlet of all those journalists that he claims contacted him?
> 
> Exactly what is it that the FBI are 'investigating'? There is no evidence, other than an ex cop claiming that journalists contacted him. How the hell are they gonna prove who called him and, more importantly, from what media?
> 
> Would be very, very funny if.... say.... MSNBC, CNN, ABC got discovered to have tried this tactic. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is this has been timed to attack Murdoch.
> 
> Get enough folks with a grudge against him calling for his head and Fox News is history.
> 
> They don't even have to have a little thing called evidence. Public opinion will overrule all of the details.
Click to expand...


I suspect it was the other way around. This has been bubbling around since 2006, when one journalist from NotW and a private investigator were sent to prison for hacking phones. 

It is possible that this was 'manufactured' now to stop Murdoch from getting BSkyB. If so, it's worked. While Murdoch might think he can go ahead when the dust settles, it is likely that the UK Government will change the law to ensure that he can't.


----------



## oldsalt

mudwhistle said:


> Guess what.
> 
> Obama's FBI is now announcing that they are going to investigate Newcorp simply on allegations, now get this......* for hacking 9/11 victims cell phones.*
> 
> Does anyone see where this is going?
> 
> Sorry folks.
> 
> I don't give a flying-fuck about this story because I know the motivations behind all of this.
> 
> This is what happens to you if you try to go against the corrupt powers that be.
> 
> 
> What's even worse is they got some stupid Republican to go along with it. Ether he's on the payroll too or just pathetically stupid? My guess is the latter.
> 
> The whole thing stinks to high-heaven.
> 
> Just imagine if the pressure gets so bad, the CEO of Fox News (Rupert Murdoch) unfortunately will have to sell his interests in the company *and some nice lib will take over the company and the programing will change back in line with the rest of the MSM. * Then you'll have nothing but the Democrat Party line and Lib talking points given to the public. It's this close to happening.
> 
> This is a major problem, but the only parts of it reaching the public is what seems to have Murdoch's prints on it. Seems to me that journalists have been doing this for close to a decade and the public is just now finding out about it.



what stinks is fux news, the whole shebang.  Chickens coming home to roost.


----------



## California Girl

oldsalt said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what.
> 
> Obama's FBI is now announcing that they are going to investigate Newcorp simply on allegations, now get this......* for hacking 9/11 victims cell phones.*
> 
> Does anyone see where this is going?
> 
> Sorry folks.
> 
> I don't give a flying-fuck about this story because I know the motivations behind all of this.
> 
> This is what happens to you if you try to go against the corrupt powers that be.
> 
> 
> What's even worse is they got some stupid Republican to go along with it. Ether he's on the payroll too or just pathetically stupid? My guess is the latter.
> 
> The whole thing stinks to high-heaven.
> 
> Just imagine if the pressure gets so bad, the CEO of Fox News (Rupert Murdoch) unfortunately will have to sell his interests in the company *and some nice lib will take over the company and the programing will change back in line with the rest of the MSM. * Then you'll have nothing but the Democrat Party line and Lib talking points given to the public. It's this close to happening.
> 
> This is a major problem, but the only parts of it reaching the public is what seems to have Murdoch's prints on it. Seems to me that journalists have been doing this for close to a decade and the public is just now finding out about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what stinks is fux news, the whole shebang.  Chickens coming home to roost.
Click to expand...


There is no evidence that Fox News have broken any law. You are aware of that, right? 

I'm curious though, since it appears that this was very widespread... what would you say if the FBI investigation uncovers evidence that, say, MSNBC asked the cop for information? What if journalists from the NY Times did it? Or Newsweek? This cop says he was 'besieged' by journalists... and he has not said any of them were from Fox.


----------



## Chris

Opposition Labour leader Ed Miliband also welcomed her resignation. "It is right that Rebekah Brooks has finally taken responsibility for the terrible events that happened on her watch, like the hacking of Milly Dowler's phone.

"No-one in this country should exercise power without responsibility. But as I said when I called for her resignation 10 days ago, this is not just about one individual but about the culture of an organization.

"Rupert Murdoch says that News Corp has handled these allegations 'extremely well.' He still hasn't apologized to the innocent victims of hacking. He clearly still doesn't get it."

Former Deputy Prime Minister John Prescott, who says police now tell him his phone was hacked 44 times, told CNN he was glad Brooks had resigned.

"She seems to be the center of all of it, and yet she keeps saying 'Not me' -- that seems to be the common line at News International," he said, adding that her resignation is "a decent step towards getting better and decent reporting in this country."

Prescott described Rupert Murdoch as a "spider in the middle of this web" and said it was "about time we took him on rather than running away from him." 

Rebekah Brooks resigns over UK phone-hacking scandal - CNN.com


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> Opposition Labour leader Ed Miliband also welcomed her resignation. "It is right that Rebekah Brooks has finally taken responsibility for the terrible events that happened on her watch, like the hacking of Milly Dowler's phone.
> 
> "No-one in this country should exercise power without responsibility. But as I said when I called for her resignation 10 days ago, this is not just about one individual but about the culture of an organization.
> 
> "Rupert Murdoch says that News Corp has handled these allegations 'extremely well.' He still hasn't apologized to the innocent victims of hacking. He clearly still doesn't get it."
> 
> Former Deputy Prime Minister John Prescott, who says police now tell him his phone was hacked 44 times, told CNN he was glad Brooks had resigned.
> 
> "She seems to be the center of all of it, and yet she keeps saying 'Not me' -- that seems to be the common line at News International," he said, adding that her resignation is "a decent step towards getting better and decent reporting in this country."
> 
> Prescott described Rupert Murdoch as a "spider in the middle of this web" and said it was "about time we took him on rather than running away from him."
> 
> Rebekah Brooks resigns over UK phone-hacking scandal - CNN.com



We know. Why do you never check to see whether what you're posting is relevant?

Fool


----------



## Chris

California Girl said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opposition Labour leader Ed Miliband also welcomed her resignation. "It is right that Rebekah Brooks has finally taken responsibility for the terrible events that happened on her watch, like the hacking of Milly Dowler's phone.
> 
> "No-one in this country should exercise power without responsibility. But as I said when I called for her resignation 10 days ago, this is not just about one individual but about the culture of an organization.
> 
> "Rupert Murdoch says that News Corp has handled these allegations 'extremely well.' He still hasn't apologized to the innocent victims of hacking. He clearly still doesn't get it."
> 
> Former Deputy Prime Minister John Prescott, who says police now tell him his phone was hacked 44 times, told CNN he was glad Brooks had resigned.
> 
> "She seems to be the center of all of it, and yet she keeps saying 'Not me' -- that seems to be the common line at News International," he said, adding that her resignation is "a decent step towards getting better and decent reporting in this country."
> 
> Prescott described Rupert Murdoch as a "spider in the middle of this web" and said it was "about time we took him on rather than running away from him."
> 
> Rebekah Brooks resigns over UK phone-hacking scandal - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know. Why do you never check to see whether what you're posting is relevant?
> 
> Fool
Click to expand...


I liked the quotes. Sort of touchy, aren't you? Upset about your boys going down?

Why do you post insults of people you don't know on the internet?

It seems kind of childish.


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opposition Labour leader Ed Miliband also welcomed her resignation. "It is right that Rebekah Brooks has finally taken responsibility for the terrible events that happened on her watch, like the hacking of Milly Dowler's phone.
> 
> "No-one in this country should exercise power without responsibility. But as I said when I called for her resignation 10 days ago, this is not just about one individual but about the culture of an organization.
> 
> "Rupert Murdoch says that News Corp has handled these allegations 'extremely well.' He still hasn't apologized to the innocent victims of hacking. He clearly still doesn't get it."
> 
> Former Deputy Prime Minister John Prescott, who says police now tell him his phone was hacked 44 times, told CNN he was glad Brooks had resigned.
> 
> "She seems to be the center of all of it, and yet she keeps saying 'Not me' -- that seems to be the common line at News International," he said, adding that her resignation is "a decent step towards getting better and decent reporting in this country."
> 
> Prescott described Rupert Murdoch as a "spider in the middle of this web" and said it was "about time we took him on rather than running away from him."
> 
> Rebekah Brooks resigns over UK phone-hacking scandal - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know. Why do you never check to see whether what you're posting is relevant?
> 
> Fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked the quotes. Sort of touchy, aren't you? Upset about your boys going down?
> 
> Why do you post insults of people you don't know on the internet?
> 
> It seems kind of childish.
Click to expand...


Murdoch is my 'boy'? Cool!! 

I insult people who post bullshit. It's a hobby. 

You would do well to focus more on fact and less on 'quotes'.


----------



## Dot Com

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opposition Labour leader Ed Miliband also welcomed her resignation. "It is right that Rebekah Brooks has finally taken responsibility for the terrible events that happened on her watch, like the hacking of Milly Dowler's phone.
> 
> "No-one in this country should exercise power without responsibility. But as I said when I called for her resignation 10 days ago, this is not just about one individual but about the culture of an organization.
> 
> "Rupert Murdoch says that News Corp has handled these allegations 'extremely well.' He still hasn't apologized to the innocent victims of hacking. He clearly still doesn't get it."
> 
> Former Deputy Prime Minister John Prescott, who says police now tell him his phone was hacked 44 times, told CNN he was glad Brooks had resigned.
> 
> "She seems to be the center of all of it, and yet she keeps saying 'Not me' -- that seems to be the common line at News International," he said, adding that her resignation is "a decent step towards getting better and decent reporting in this country."
> 
> Prescott described Rupert Murdoch as a "spider in the middle of this web" and said it was "about time we took him on rather than running away from him."
> 
> Rebekah Brooks resigns over UK phone-hacking scandal - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know. Why do you never check to see whether what you're posting is relevant?
> 
> Fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked the quotes. Sort of touchy, aren't you? Upset about your boys going down?
> 
> Why do you post insults of people you don't know on the internet?
> 
> It seems kind of childish.
Click to expand...


CG is taking this as an personal affront. Wonder why?


----------



## Chris

California Girl said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know. Why do you never check to see whether what you're posting is relevant?
> 
> Fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the quotes. Sort of touchy, aren't you? Upset about your boys going down?
> 
> Why do you post insults of people you don't know on the internet?
> 
> It seems kind of childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Murdoch is my 'boy'? Cool!!
> 
> I insult people who post bullshit. It's a hobby.
> 
> You would do well to focus more on fact and less on 'quotes'.
Click to expand...


No, actually you just post insults to people you don't agree with.

You might want to ask yourself why you do that.


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the quotes. Sort of touchy, aren't you? Upset about your boys going down?
> 
> Why do you post insults of people you don't know on the internet?
> 
> It seems kind of childish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murdoch is my 'boy'? Cool!!
> 
> I insult people who post bullshit. It's a hobby.
> 
> You would do well to focus more on fact and less on 'quotes'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually you just post insults to people you don't agree with.
> 
> You might want to ask yourself why you do that.
Click to expand...


No, I don't. I post insults to people who insult my intelligence with their crap. You might want to ask yourself why you post crap.... mainly you regurgitate crap from other people.... are you not capable of thinking for yourself?


----------



## Dot Com

Brooks is only 43? Single too. wonder if she was a tyrant to work for or an average person?
BBC News - Phone hacking: News International chief Brooks quits


> Ms Brooks, 43, who had been with News International for 22 years, bowed to the international pressure piling up on the company.


----------



## Uncensored2008

oldsalt said:


> what stinks is fux news, the whole shebang.  Chickens coming home to roost.




Do you support Obama sending armed soldiers into Fox studios to arrest Hannity as an enemy of the people? 

Do you think those who criticize Obama should be put to death, or just put in prison for life?


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> what stinks is fux news, the whole shebang.  Chickens coming home to roost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Obama sending armed soldiers into Fox studios to arrest Hannity as an enemy of the people?
> 
> Do you think those who criticize Obama should be put to death, or just put in prison for life?
Click to expand...


Prison for life.  I'm anti-death penalty.  I'm sure some of them could be re-educated.  Maybe only 10%, but you do what you can do.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is how everyone is assuming that it was News Int journalists who contacted that ex cop in NY. 10 years ago... and they think he remembers the name and media outlet of all those journalists that he claims contacted him?
> 
> Exactly what is it that the FBI are 'investigating'? There is no evidence, other than an ex cop claiming that journalists contacted him. How the hell are they gonna prove who called him and, more importantly, from what media?
> 
> Would be very, very funny if.... say.... MSNBC, CNN, ABC got discovered to have tried this tactic. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is this has been timed to attack Murdoch.
> 
> Get enough folks with a grudge against him calling for his head and Fox News is history.
> 
> They don't even have to have a little thing called evidence. Public opinion will overrule all of the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect it was the other way around. This has been bubbling around since 2006, when one journalist from NotW and a private investigator were sent to prison for hacking phones.
> 
> It is possible that this was 'manufactured' now to stop Murdoch from getting BSkyB. If so, it's worked. While Murdoch might think he can go ahead when the dust settles, it is likely that the UK Government will change the law to ensure that he can't.
Click to expand...


What it does is effectively put the kaybash on alterative viewpoints being given to the people in the UK. So Soros made good on his threat.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is this has been timed to attack Murdoch.
> 
> Get enough folks with a grudge against him calling for his head and Fox News is history.
> 
> They don't even have to have a little thing called evidence. Public opinion will overrule all of the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect it was the other way around. This has been bubbling around since 2006, when one journalist from NotW and a private investigator were sent to prison for hacking phones.
> 
> It is possible that this was 'manufactured' now to stop Murdoch from getting BSkyB. If so, it's worked. While Murdoch might think he can go ahead when the dust settles, it is likely that the UK Government will change the law to ensure that he can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What it does is effectively put the kaybash on alterative viewpoints being given to the people in the UK. So Soros made good on his threat.
Click to expand...


Not true. There are still 'conservative leaning' newspapers in the UK.... the Telegraph is the main one.


----------



## MarcATL

mudwhistle said:


> Guess what.
> 
> Obama's FBI is now announcing that they are going to investigate Newcorp simply on allegations, now get this......* for hacking 9/11 victims cell phones.*
> 
> Does anyone see where this is going?
> 
> Sorry folks.
> 
> I don't give a flying-fuck about this story because I know the motivations behind all of this.
> 
> This is what happens to you if you try to go against the corrupt powers that be.
> 
> 
> What's even worse is they got some stupid Republican to go along with it. Ether he's on the payroll too or just pathetically stupid? My guess is the latter.
> 
> The whole thing stinks to high-heaven.
> 
> Just imagine if the pressure gets so bad, the CEO of Fox News (Rupert Murdoch) unfortunately will have to sell his interests in the company *and some nice lib will take over the company and the programing will change back in line with the rest of the MSM. * Then you'll have nothing but the Democrat Party line and Lib talking points given to the public. It's this close to happening.
> 
> This is a major problem, but the only parts of it reaching the public is what seems to have Murdoch's prints on it. Seems to me that journalists have been doing this for close to a decade and the public is just now finding out about it.



*taps Einstein on the shoulder*

Hey Bub,

It was Republican Peter King that CALLED for the FBI investigation.

Put THAT in your pipe and smoke it.

Hack.


----------



## MarcATL

Dot Com said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know. Why do you never check to see whether what you're posting is relevant?
> 
> Fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the quotes. Sort of touchy, aren't you? Upset about your boys going down?
> 
> Why do you post insults of people you don't know on the internet?
> 
> It seems kind of childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CG is taking this as an personal affront. Wonder why?
Click to expand...


We all know why already.

She's a great pretender, just like FOX pretends to be fair & balanced.


----------



## MarcATL

Dot Com said:


> Brooks is only 43? Single too. wonder if she was a tyrant to work for or an average person?
> BBC News - Phone hacking: News International chief Brooks quits
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Brooks, 43, who had been with News International for 22 years, bowed to the international pressure piling up on the company.
Click to expand...


She's sexy. But then again, I have a thing for redheads.

Too bad she'll maybe be some butch's girlfriend in the pen.


----------



## Dot Com

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what.
> 
> Obama's FBI is now announcing that they are going to investigate Newcorp simply on allegations, now get this......* for hacking 9/11 victims cell phones.*
> 
> Does anyone see where this is going?
> 
> Sorry folks.
> 
> I don't give a flying-fuck about this story because I know the motivations behind all of this.
> 
> This is what happens to you if you try to go against the corrupt powers that be.
> 
> 
> What's even worse is they got some stupid Republican to go along with it. Ether he's on the payroll too or just pathetically stupid? My guess is the latter.
> 
> The whole thing stinks to high-heaven.
> 
> Just imagine if the pressure gets so bad, the CEO of Fox News (Rupert Murdoch) unfortunately will have to sell his interests in the company *and some nice lib will take over the company and the programing will change back in line with the rest of the MSM. * Then you'll have nothing but the Democrat Party line and Lib talking points given to the public. It's this close to happening.
> 
> This is a major problem, but the only parts of it reaching the public is what seems to have Murdoch's prints on it. Seems to me that journalists have been doing this for close to a decade and the public is just now finding out about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *taps Einstein on the shoulder*
> 
> Hey Bub,
> 
> It was Republican Peter King that CALLED for the FBI investigation.
> 
> Put THAT in your pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Hack.
Click to expand...


Yes. I heard this on the news last night. King (R) wanted an inquiry


----------



## Dot Com

MarcATL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks is only 43? Single too. wonder if she was a tyrant to work for or an average person?
> BBC News - Phone hacking: News International chief Brooks quits
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Brooks, 43, who had been with News International for 22 years, bowed to the international pressure piling up on the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's sexy. But then again, I have a thing for redheads.
> 
> Too bad she'll maybe be some butch's girlfriend in the pen.
Click to expand...


I don't think she can claim she was "out of the loop" on this one


----------



## mudwhistle

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what.
> 
> Obama's FBI is now announcing that they are going to investigate Newcorp simply on allegations, now get this......* for hacking 9/11 victims cell phones.*
> 
> Does anyone see where this is going?
> 
> Sorry folks.
> 
> I don't give a flying-fuck about this story because I know the motivations behind all of this.
> 
> This is what happens to you if you try to go against the corrupt powers that be.
> 
> 
> What's even worse is they got some stupid Republican to go along with it. Ether he's on the payroll too or just pathetically stupid? My guess is the latter.
> 
> The whole thing stinks to high-heaven.
> 
> Just imagine if the pressure gets so bad, the CEO of Fox News (Rupert Murdoch) unfortunately will have to sell his interests in the company *and some nice lib will take over the company and the programing will change back in line with the rest of the MSM. * Then you'll have nothing but the Democrat Party line and Lib talking points given to the public. It's this close to happening.
> 
> This is a major problem, but the only parts of it reaching the public is what seems to have Murdoch's prints on it. Seems to me that journalists have been doing this for close to a decade and the public is just now finding out about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *taps Einstein on the shoulder*
> 
> Hey Bub,
> 
> It was Republican Peter King that CALLED for the FBI investigation.
> 
> Put THAT in your pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Hack.
Click to expand...


No shit Sherlock. 

I know it was Peter King, fucken dumb motherfucker.  

Nobody has ever accused him of being a Brainiac. I did everything short of mentioning him by name numbnuts and it still got by you.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect it was the other way around. This has been bubbling around since 2006, when one journalist from NotW and a private investigator were sent to prison for hacking phones.
> 
> It is possible that this was 'manufactured' now to stop Murdoch from getting BSkyB. If so, it's worked. While Murdoch might think he can go ahead when the dust settles, it is likely that the UK Government will change the law to ensure that he can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it does is effectively put the kaybash on alterative viewpoints being given to the people in the UK. So Soros made good on his threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true. There are still 'conservative leaning' newspapers in the UK.... the Telegraph is the main one.
Click to expand...


Obviously they aren't having that great an effect. 

One more more balanced media source would be a good thing. 

The more the better. Less chance for the left to discredit them. 

But now....fat chance. 

Sorry if I don't know all of the ins and outs in the UK. I know about Harry Potter, the Royals, and what I saw in London when I visited. Oh, and Monty Python.


----------



## MarcATL

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what.
> 
> Obama's FBI is now announcing that they are going to investigate Newcorp simply on allegations, now get this......* for hacking 9/11 victims cell phones.*
> 
> Does anyone see where this is going?
> 
> Sorry folks.
> 
> I don't give a flying-fuck about this story because I know the motivations behind all of this.
> 
> This is what happens to you if you try to go against the corrupt powers that be.
> 
> 
> What's even worse is they got some stupid Republican to go along with it. Ether he's on the payroll too or just pathetically stupid? My guess is the latter.
> 
> The whole thing stinks to high-heaven.
> 
> Just imagine if the pressure gets so bad, the CEO of Fox News (Rupert Murdoch) unfortunately will have to sell his interests in the company *and some nice lib will take over the company and the programing will change back in line with the rest of the MSM. * Then you'll have nothing but the Democrat Party line and Lib talking points given to the public. It's this close to happening.
> 
> This is a major problem, but the only parts of it reaching the public is what seems to have Murdoch's prints on it. Seems to me that journalists have been doing this for close to a decade and the public is just now finding out about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *taps Einstein on the shoulder*
> 
> Hey Bub,
> 
> It was Republican Peter King that CALLED for the FBI investigation.
> 
> Put THAT in your pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Hack.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit Sherlock.
> 
> I know it was Peter King, fucken dumb motherfucker.
> 
> Nobody has ever accused him of being a Brainiac. I did everything short of mentioning him by name numbnuts and it still got by you.
Click to expand...

So then why are you acting like its some liberal, Obama-led, conspiracy-type attack against Murdoch/Brooks/The right then?

You are loopy...


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it does is effectively put the kaybash on alterative viewpoints being given to the people in the UK. So Soros made good on his threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. There are still 'conservative leaning' newspapers in the UK.... the Telegraph is the main one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously they aren't having that great an effect.
> 
> One more more balanced media source would be a good thing.
> 
> The more the better. Less chance for the left to discredit them.
> 
> But now....fat chance.
> 
> Sorry if I don't know all of the ins and outs in the UK. I know about Harry Potter, the Royals, and what I saw in London when I visited. Oh, and Monty Python.
Click to expand...


The only really openly partisan - to the point of being laughable at times - is the Guardian. Some lean left, but it's not really overt. But the Telegraph and the Mail are both right leaning... and do quite well with circulation. Britain has shifted slightly right these days.  Which, to our drooling hordes on the USMB left, will automatically make Britain an evil country.


----------



## mudwhistle

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *taps Einstein on the shoulder*
> 
> Hey Bub,
> 
> It was Republican Peter King that CALLED for the FBI investigation.
> 
> Put THAT in your pipe and smoke it.
> 
> Hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit Sherlock.
> 
> I know it was Peter King, fucken dumb motherfucker.
> 
> Nobody has ever accused him of being a Brainiac. I did everything short of mentioning him by name numbnuts and it still got by you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then why are you acting like its some liberal, Obama-led, conspiracy-type attack against Murdoch/Brooks/The right then?
> 
> You are loopy...
Click to expand...

Because Peter Fucken King is not the only Congressman calling for an investigation. 

But he is the only Repug mentioned in the article and from what I gathered, the only one mentioned by name. 

Those in the know are saying this is a typical political Dog-Pile.

Btw, Peter King would call for an investigation into the real color of shit.


----------



## MarcATL

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit Sherlock.
> 
> I know it was Peter King, fucken dumb motherfucker.
> 
> Nobody has ever accused him of being a Brainiac. I did everything short of mentioning him by name numbnuts and it still got by you.
> 
> 
> 
> So then why are you acting like its some liberal, Obama-led, conspiracy-type attack against Murdoch/Brooks/The right then?
> 
> You are loopy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Peter Fucken King is not the only Congressman calling for an investigation.
> 
> But he is the only Repug mentioned in the article and from what I gathered, the only one mentioned by name.
> 
> Those in the know are saying this is a typical political Dog-Pile.
> 
> Btw, Peter King would call for an investigation into the real color of shit.
Click to expand...

So WHO are the others?

Name them.


----------



## mudwhistle

What year is it?

Didn't 9/11 happen awhile ago?

Why is it so important for the FBI to drop everything and investigate phone-hacking?


----------



## mudwhistle

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then why are you acting like its some liberal, Obama-led, conspiracy-type attack against Murdoch/Brooks/The right then?
> 
> You are loopy...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Peter Fucken King is not the only Congressman calling for an investigation.
> 
> But he is the only Repug mentioned in the article and from what I gathered, the only one mentioned by name.
> 
> Those in the know are saying this is a typical political Dog-Pile.
> 
> Btw, Peter King would call for an investigation into the real color of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So WHO are the others?
> O
> Name them.
Click to expand...

I thought I made it clear the others went unnamed

Jesus you're stupid


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> What year is it?
> 
> Didn't 9/11 happen awhile ago?
> 
> Why is it so important for the FBI to drop everything and investigate phone-hacking?



Because Obama is in real trouble with his reelection bid. Finding a way to silence Fox News would sure help him.


----------



## mudwhistle

If there is an investigation it will take quite awhile to get the results.


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> If there is an investigation it will take quite awhile to get the results.



Obama may have to issue an executive order shutting Fox News down, pending the outcome of a full investigation.


----------



## MarcATL

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Peter Fucken King is not the only Congressman calling for an investigation.
> 
> But he is the only Repug mentioned in the article and from what I gathered, the only one mentioned by name.
> 
> Those in the know are saying this is a typical political Dog-Pile.
> 
> Btw, Peter King would call for an investigation into the real color of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> So WHO are the others?
> O
> Name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I made it clear the others went unnamed
> 
> Jesus you're stupid
Click to expand...

What you are making clear, my clearly emotional, upset and frantic friend, is that you are simply speculating...aka giving your opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## mudwhistle

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So WHO are the others?
> O
> Name them.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I made it clear the others went unnamed
> 
> Jesus you're stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are making clear, my clearly emotional, upset and frantic friend, is that you are simply speculating...aka giving your opinion.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


The whole story is full of speculation Captain Obvious.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I made it clear the others went unnamed
> 
> Jesus you're stupid
> 
> 
> 
> What you are making clear, my clearly emotional, upset and frantic friend, is that you are simply speculating...aka giving your opinion.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole story is full of speculation Captain Obvious.
Click to expand...


They should have learned from the first 'big fact' about this story.... the allegation that The Sun had hacked Gordon Brown's phone and illegally obtained information about his son's medical condition. The Guardian ran with that one on the front page.... for days.... and guess what? They were wrong and today, they published an apology.... on page 35. 

There's a lesson to be learned from that.


----------



## MarcATL

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I made it clear the others went unnamed
> 
> Jesus you're stupid
> 
> 
> 
> What you are making clear, my clearly emotional, upset and frantic friend, is that you are simply speculating...aka giving your opinion.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole story is full of speculation Captain Obvious.
Click to expand...


No liar, it's not.

The story is that a Republican Rep. Peter King called for an F.B.I. investigation on Murdoch's company dealings.

YOU are the only MFer trying to speculate and state otherwise.

Unsubstantiated...as usual.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are making clear, my clearly emotional, upset and frantic friend, is that you are simply speculating...aka giving your opinion.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole story is full of speculation Captain Obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No liar, it's not.
> 
> The story is that a Republican Rep. Peter King called for an F.B.I. investigation on Murdoch's company dealings.
> 
> YOU are the only MFer trying to speculate and state otherwise.
> 
> Unsubstantiated...as usual.
Click to expand...


Treasous Babby Boxer called for it first. Fucking bitch.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole story is full of speculation Captain Obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No liar, it's not.
> 
> The story is that a Republican Rep. Peter King called for an F.B.I. investigation on Murdoch's company dealings.
> 
> YOU are the only MFer trying to speculate and state otherwise.
> 
> Unsubstantiated...as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Treasous Babby Boxer called for it first. Fucking bitch.
Click to expand...

Link?

Note the date in this one:
GOPer wants FBI probe of Rupert Murdoch - Seung Min Kim - POLITICO.com

Is yours before that date and time?

If not, then you are lying.


----------



## Chris

Uncensored2008 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What year is it?
> 
> Didn't 9/11 happen awhile ago?
> 
> Why is it so important for the FBI to drop everything and investigate phone-hacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Obama is in real trouble with his reelection bid. Finding a way to silence Fox News would sure help him.
Click to expand...


I think FoxNews found a way to silence themselves!

Who's going to respect a "news" organization the hires Glenn Beck and hacks the phones of 13 year old kidnap victims and dead soldiers.

It's all Obama's fault???


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What year is it?
> 
> Didn't 9/11 happen awhile ago?
> 
> Why is it so important for the FBI to drop everything and investigate phone-hacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Obama is in real trouble with his reelection bid. Finding a way to silence Fox News would sure help him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think FoxNews found a way to silence themselves!
> 
> Who's going to respect a "news" organization the hires Glenn Beck and hacks the phones of 13 year old kidnap victims and dead soldiers.
> 
> It's all Obama's fault???
Click to expand...


Only one small, yet significant point. It wasn't Fox News. I would have thought you more intelligent than to not understand basic corporation structure. There is not one accusation, not one, against Fox.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No liar, it's not.
> 
> The story is that a Republican Rep. Peter King called for an F.B.I. investigation on Murdoch's company dealings.
> 
> YOU are the only MFer trying to speculate and state otherwise.
> 
> Unsubstantiated...as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treasous Babby Boxer called for it first. Fucking bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Note the date in this one:
> GOPer wants FBI probe of Rupert Murdoch - Seung Min Kim - POLITICO.com
> 
> Is yours before that date and time?
> 
> If not, then you are lying.
Click to expand...


Get your own fucking link you lazy assed hack. And, I rarely bother reading your links... I find they are, more often than not, total fucking bullshit.... much like your posts.


----------



## MarcATL

Check this update: 

Rupert Murdoch, News Corp. CEO, Meets with Family of Milly Dowler - ABC News

Putting Rebekah ahead of the little girl...!??? That RW media baron just doesn't seem to get it.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> Check this update:
> 
> Rupert Murdoch, News Corp. CEO, Meets with Family of Milly Dowler - ABC News
> 
> Putting Rebekah ahead of the little girl...!??? That RW media baron just doesn't seem to get it.



How do you know he did that? Does it say when he requested the meeting with the Dowlers? Or did they ask to see him? And when? 

You just make shit up. Seriously. That doesn't help you at all. 

Let me know when there are some actual facts not whinging and bullshit.


----------



## Chris

California Girl said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Obama is in real trouble with his reelection bid. Finding a way to silence Fox News would sure help him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think FoxNews found a way to silence themselves!
> 
> Who's going to respect a "news" organization the hires Glenn Beck and hacks the phones of 13 year old kidnap victims and dead soldiers.
> 
> It's all Obama's fault???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only one small, yet significant point. It wasn't Fox News. I would have thought you more intelligent than to not understand basic corporation structure. There is not one accusation, not one, against Fox.
Click to expand...


Yet.


----------



## Chris

The dominos are falling...

Dow Jones CEO Les Hinton resigned today, making him the second high-ranking casualty in less than 24 hours in a journalistic scandal that has jeopardized Rupert Murdoch's multibillion-dollar empire. 

Earlier today, Rebekah Brooks, one of Murdoch's closest confidants and chief executive of his British newspapers, resigned her post. She was editor of News of the World when the incidents of phone hacking and bribery allegedly occurred. 

Wall Street Journal Publisher, Les Hinton, Resigns - ABC News


----------



## Chris

Murdoch also met the family of murdered schoolgirl Milly Dowler, whose phone was hacked by the News of the World in 2002. The revelation that journalists had accessed her phone in search of scoops inflamed the long-simmering scandal about illegal eavesdropping by the newspaper.

The 80-year-old mogul emerged from the meeting at a London hotel to catcalls of "shame on you!" from hecklers. He said that "as founder of the company I was appalled to find out what had happened and I apologized."

Dowler family lawyer Mark Lewis said Murdoch appeared humbled and had offered "a heartfelt and what seemed to be a very sincere apology."

"I don't think somebody could have held their head in their hands so many times and said that they were sorry," Lewis said.

Murdoch's tone was dramatically different from an interview published Thursday in the Wall Street Journal &#8212; which is owned by News Corp. &#8212; in which he said the company had handled the crisis "extremely well in every way possible" and complained he was "getting annoyed" at all the negative headlines.

The Associated Press: WSJ publisher quits in phone-hacking scandal


----------



## Dot Com

Chris said:


> The dominos are falling...
> 
> Dow Jones CEO Les Hinton resigned today, making him the second high-ranking casualty in less than 24 hours in a journalistic scandal that has jeopardized Rupert Murdoch's multibillion-dollar empire.
> 
> Earlier today, Rebekah Brooks, one of Murdoch's closest confidants and chief executive of his British newspapers, resigned her post. She was editor of News of the World when the incidents of phone hacking and bribery allegedly occurred.
> 
> Wall Street Journal Publisher, Les Hinton, Resigns - ABC News


Just heard this on the news too. Just a matter of time before his infotainment channel in the U.S. (Fox) is involved


----------



## Chris

No relationship is safe, no loyal bond strong enough for Rupert Murdoch who &#8211; looking more than the sum of his 80 years &#8211; is mounting a final battle to save the company he built from nothing.

His decision to throw Les Hinton to the wolves is his most dramatic move yet. For more than 50 years, as a journalist and then an executive, Hinton loyally served the Murdoch empire from its roots in Australia to the height of its power in New York.

Now, in a desperate effort to save News Corporation's most valuable assets &#8211; its 27 US broadcast licences and the 20th Century Fox movie studio &#8211; Murdoch is prepared to sacrifice one of his closest allies.

The problem for Murdoch is that every time he ditches a key executive, the flames of scandal flick ever closer to him.

Hinton was ditched because he was the crucial link between Murdoch's valuable US businesses and the tainted operation in Britain. He was at the helm of NI &#8211; the holding company for his UK newspapers including the News of the World and the Times &#8211; when it seemed that everyone who was in sniffing distance of a significant news story found their phones being hacked.

Questions were being raised about what Hinton knew about corrupt payments to London police officers: if he was shown to have been aware of them, that would be a felony in the US under the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act.

The problem for News Corp now is that, at every stage, its attempts to contain this story have failed. The decision to close the News of the World was motivated in part to save the chief executive of NI, Rebekah Brooks: that decision bombed and Brooks resigned on Friday.

But the departure of Brooks was not enough to contain the scandal in Britain, so Hinton, who has been more significant to the company's fortunes and to Murdoch personally for far longer than Brooks, also left.

The inevitable next move for Murdoch is prolicide. His son James, appointed in 2007 as chairman and chief executive of News Corporation's operations in Europe and Asia, based at News International's headquarters in Wapping, east London, clings on &#8211; but only for now.

In London, James Murdoch oversaw the response to the hacking scandal. He approved the £700,000 hush money paid to Gordon Taylor, the former chief executive of the Professional Footballers' Association &#8211; a decision he has blamed on poor advice. (The legal director of News International, Tom Crone, was one of the executives of News International to leave this week.)

The departure of Hinton suggests that News Corporation has finally got to grips with the global significance of this story, but the worst is yet to come. The FBI has launched an investigation into accusations that News of the World journalists asked a former New York police officer for the phone records of relatives of 9/11 victims. If that toxic allegation is shown to have been true, one thing is certain: Fox News is finished, along with the rest of News Corporation as we know it.

Les Hinton sacrificed, but the worst is yet to come for News Corp | Analysis | Media | The Guardian


----------



## MarcATL

Chris said:


> The dominos are falling...
> 
> Dow Jones CEO Les Hinton resigned today, making him the second high-ranking casualty in less than 24 hours in a journalistic scandal that has jeopardized Rupert Murdoch's multibillion-dollar empire.
> 
> Earlier today, Rebekah Brooks, one of Murdoch's closest confidants and chief executive of his British newspapers, resigned her post. She was editor of News of the World when the incidents of phone hacking and bribery allegedly occurred.
> 
> Wall Street Journal Publisher, Les Hinton, Resigns - ABC News





Chris said:


> No relationship is safe, no loyal bond strong enough for Rupert Murdoch who  looking more than the sum of his 80 years  is mounting a final battle to save the company he built from nothing.
> 
> His decision to throw Les Hinton to the wolves is his most dramatic move yet. For more than 50 years, as a journalist and then an executive, Hinton loyally served the Murdoch empire from its roots in Australia to the height of its power in New York.
> 
> Now, in a desperate effort to save News Corporation's most valuable assets  its 27 US broadcast licences and the 20th Century Fox movie studio  Murdoch is prepared to sacrifice one of his closest allies.
> 
> The problem for Murdoch is that every time he ditches a key executive, the flames of scandal flick ever closer to him.
> 
> Hinton was ditched because he was the crucial link between Murdoch's valuable US businesses and the tainted operation in Britain. He was at the helm of NI  the holding company for his UK newspapers including the News of the World and the Times  when it seemed that everyone who was in sniffing distance of a significant news story found their phones being hacked.
> 
> Questions were being raised about what Hinton knew about corrupt payments to London police officers: if he was shown to have been aware of them, that would be a felony in the US under the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act.
> 
> The problem for News Corp now is that, at every stage, its attempts to contain this story have failed. The decision to close the News of the World was motivated in part to save the chief executive of NI, Rebekah Brooks: that decision bombed and Brooks resigned on Friday.
> 
> But the departure of Brooks was not enough to contain the scandal in Britain, so Hinton, who has been more significant to the company's fortunes and to Murdoch personally for far longer than Brooks, also left.
> 
> The inevitable next move for Murdoch is prolicide. His son James, appointed in 2007 as chairman and chief executive of News Corporation's operations in Europe and Asia, based at News International's headquarters in Wapping, east London, clings on  but only for now.
> 
> In London, James Murdoch oversaw the response to the hacking scandal. He approved the £700,000 hush money paid to Gordon Taylor, the former chief executive of the Professional Footballers' Association  a decision he has blamed on poor advice. (The legal director of News International, Tom Crone, was one of the executives of News International to leave this week.)
> 
> The departure of Hinton suggests that News Corporation has finally got to grips with the global significance of this story, but the worst is yet to come. The FBI has launched an investigation into accusations that News of the World journalists asked a former New York police officer for the phone records of relatives of 9/11 victims. If that toxic allegation is shown to have been true, one thing is certain: Fox News is finished, along with the rest of News Corporation as we know it.
> 
> Les Hinton sacrificed, but the worst is yet to come for News Corp | Analysis | Media | The Guardian


Oh boy.

It must suck being Rupert Mordoch right about now.


----------



## mudwhistle

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think FoxNews found a way to silence themselves!
> 
> Who's going to respect a "news" organization the hires Glenn Beck and hacks the phones of 13 year old kidnap victims and dead soldiers.
> 
> It's all Obama's fault???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one small, yet significant point. It wasn't Fox News. I would have thought you more intelligent than to not understand basic corporation structure. There is not one accusation, not one, against Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet.
Click to expand...


Because Fox is under the Newscorp structure they are already implicated simply for that.

Now you have your first accusation Chris.


----------



## mudwhistle

I think that Obama should apologize to the family of that dead ICE agent. 

After all he hired the Attorney General. The ATF got caught red-handed smuggling guns into Mexico. The fires of justice are getting hotter and hotter and soon the flames will be on the doors of the White House itself despite Eric Holders' attempts to squash investigations at every turn.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one small, yet significant point. It wasn't Fox News. I would have thought you more intelligent than to not understand basic corporation structure. There is not one accusation, not one, against Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Fox is under the Newscorp structure they are already implicated simply for that.
> 
> Now you have your first accusation Chris.
Click to expand...


The problem, for the Fox loathing lefties, is that there is no allegation against News Corp, or Fox News. The cop, as far as I can find, has not specified which media outlets were involved - and from what he has said - ie that he was 'besigned' so that means lots of them were doing it. But, 10 years later, it will be difficult for him or anyone else to prove that it had any connection to Fox News. 

All we have are accusations and a whole lot of speculation... and one of the main allegations has already proved to be false. 

Calm, rational thought and patience is required. We aren't gonna know 'facts' until the Select Committee, Police, and Judicial Inquiry confirm some facts.


----------



## Dot Com

Chris said:


> The departure of Hinton suggests that News Corporation has finally got to grips with the global significance of this story, but the worst is yet to come. The FBI has launched an investigation into accusations that News of the World journalists asked a former New York police officer for the phone records of relatives of 9/11 victims. If that toxic allegation is shown to have been true, *one thing is certain: Fox News is finished, along with the rest of News Corporation as we know it.*
> 
> Les Hinton sacrificed, but the worst is yet to come for News Corp | Analysis | Media | The Guardian


The clock is ticking


----------



## mudwhistle

Dot Com said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The departure of Hinton suggests that News Corporation has finally got to grips with the global significance of this story, but the worst is yet to come. The FBI has launched an investigation into accusations that News of the World journalists asked a former New York police officer for the phone records of relatives of 9/11 victims. If that toxic allegation is shown to have been true, *one thing is certain: Fox News is finished, along with the rest of News Corporation as we know it.*
> 
> Les Hinton sacrificed, but the worst is yet to come for News Corp | Analysis | Media | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> The clock is ticking
Click to expand...


So is the 15 mins of exposure for this trumped up story.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The departure of Hinton suggests that News Corporation has finally got to grips with the global significance of this story, but the worst is yet to come. The FBI has launched an investigation into accusations that News of the World journalists asked a former New York police officer for the phone records of relatives of 9/11 victims. If that toxic allegation is shown to have been true, *one thing is certain: Fox News is finished, along with the rest of News Corporation as we know it.*
> 
> Les Hinton sacrificed, but the worst is yet to come for News Corp | Analysis | Media | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> The clock is ticking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is the 15 mins of exposure for this trumped up story.
Click to expand...


I suggest we bookmark Chrissie's prediction about Fox News being 'finished' and see whether, this time next year, it has come true. I'll bet not.


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> No relationship is safe, no loyal bond strong enough for Rupert Murdoch who  looking more than the sum of his 80 years  is mounting a final battle to save the company he built from nothing.
> 
> His decision to throw Les Hinton to the wolves is his most dramatic move yet. For more than 50 years, as a journalist and then an executive, Hinton loyally served the Murdoch empire from its roots in Australia to the height of its power in New York.
> 
> Now, in a desperate effort to save News Corporation's most valuable assets  its 27 US broadcast licences and the 20th Century Fox movie studio  Murdoch is prepared to sacrifice one of his closest allies.
> 
> The problem for Murdoch is that every time he ditches a key executive, the flames of scandal flick ever closer to him.
> 
> Hinton was ditched because he was the crucial link between Murdoch's valuable US businesses and the tainted operation in Britain. He was at the helm of NI  the holding company for his UK newspapers including the News of the World and the Times  when it seemed that everyone who was in sniffing distance of a significant news story found their phones being hacked.
> 
> Questions were being raised about what Hinton knew about corrupt payments to London police officers: if he was shown to have been aware of them, that would be a felony in the US under the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act.
> 
> The problem for News Corp now is that, at every stage, its attempts to contain this story have failed. The decision to close the News of the World was motivated in part to save the chief executive of NI, Rebekah Brooks: that decision bombed and Brooks resigned on Friday.
> 
> But the departure of Brooks was not enough to contain the scandal in Britain, so Hinton, who has been more significant to the company's fortunes and to Murdoch personally for far longer than Brooks, also left.
> 
> The inevitable next move for Murdoch is prolicide. His son James, appointed in 2007 as chairman and chief executive of News Corporation's operations in Europe and Asia, based at News International's headquarters in Wapping, east London, clings on  but only for now.
> 
> In London, James Murdoch oversaw the response to the hacking scandal. He approved the £700,000 hush money paid to Gordon Taylor, the former chief executive of the Professional Footballers' Association  a decision he has blamed on poor advice. (The legal director of News International, Tom Crone, was one of the executives of News International to leave this week.)
> 
> The departure of Hinton suggests that News Corporation has finally got to grips with the global significance of this story, but the worst is yet to come. The FBI has launched an investigation into accusations that News of the World journalists asked a former New York police officer for the phone records of relatives of 9/11 victims. If that toxic allegation is shown to have been true, one thing is certain: Fox News is finished, along with the rest of News Corporation as we know it.
> 
> Les Hinton sacrificed, but the worst is yet to come for News Corp | Analysis | Media | The Guardian



At the risk of repeating myself.... there is not one quote, that I can find, from the ex cop that names the NotW.... and, even if there is, NotW is not Fox News. 

There is no fucking evidence, just a bunch of (left wing) media linking the cop to News Int. Now, I might also throw into the mix that that bastion of truth, the Guardian, has already been forced to apologize for lying about The Sun. 

I thought the left were all for honest journalism.   Apparently, that standard only applies to other media, not to theirs.


----------



## mudwhistle

I wonder where journalists got the idea that* Bush* was hacking cell phones?

I remember all of those accusations a back in 06.


----------



## Chris

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The clock is ticking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is the 15 mins of exposure for this trumped up story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest we bookmark Chrissie's prediction about Fox News being 'finished' and see whether, this time next year, it has come true. I'll bet not.
Click to expand...


I never made any such prediction, that was a quote from the Guardian.

Why do you lie?


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is the 15 mins of exposure for this trumped up story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest we bookmark Chrissie's prediction about Fox News being 'finished' and see whether, this time next year, it has come true. I'll bet not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never made any such prediction, that was a quote from the Guardian.
> 
> Why do you lie?
Click to expand...


So you don't support the view? It's very hard to tell what your opinion is.... all you ever seem to do is give the opinions of others? But you never put them in to a quote box, italic or distinguish them from your own bullshit so it is hardly surprising when others can't tell the difference. 

But, happily, it does explain why the left accuse others of 'lying' so often. You don't know the difference between a 'lie' and misinterpreting. 

You're no more than a shrill for Obama. 

Would you be happy to see Fox News shut down if that shut down was based on dishonesty?


----------



## Chris

Interviews with current and former officials show that instead of examining all the evidence, investigators primarily limited their inquiry to 36 names that the private investigator, Glenn Mulcaire, mentioned in one list. 

As a result, Scotland Yard notified only a small number of the people whose phones were hacked by The News of the World. Other people who suspected foul play had to approach the police to see if their names were in Mr. Mulcaire&#8217;s files. 

&#8220;It&#8217;s one thing to decide not to investigate,&#8221; said Jeremy Reed, one of the lawyers who represents numerous phone-hacking victims. &#8220;But it&#8217;s quite another thing not to tell the victims. That&#8217;s just mind-blowing.&#8221; 

Among the possible victims was former Prime Minister Gordon Brown, who asked the police last year to look into suspicions that his phones were hacked. In response, Scotland Yard sent him a form letter saying it was unclear whether the tabloid had eavesdropped on his conversations, people with knowledge of the request said. 

The police assigned a new team to the hacking allegations in September after The New York Times published a magazine article that showed that the practice was far more widespread and which raised questions about Scotland Yard&#8217;s handling of the case. 

Shortly after, the police finally reopened those &#8220;bin bags.&#8221; Now, the police are enduring the painstaking and humiliating exercise of notifying nearly 4,000 angry people listed in the documents that they may have been targets of what now appears to be industrial-strength hacking by The News of the World. The chore is likely to take years. 

NYT: Stain from tabloids rubs off on Scotland Yard - World news - The New York Times - msnbc.com


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> Interviews with current and former officials show that instead of examining all the evidence, investigators primarily limited their inquiry to 36 names that the private investigator, Glenn Mulcaire, mentioned in one list.
> 
> As a result, Scotland Yard notified only a small number of the people whose phones were hacked by The News of the World. Other people who suspected foul play had to approach the police to see if their names were in Mr. Mulcaires files.
> 
> Its one thing to decide not to investigate, said Jeremy Reed, one of the lawyers who represents numerous phone-hacking victims. But its quite another thing not to tell the victims. Thats just mind-blowing.
> 
> Among the possible victims was former Prime Minister Gordon Brown, who asked the police last year to look into suspicions that his phones were hacked. In response, Scotland Yard sent him a form letter saying it was unclear whether the tabloid had eavesdropped on his conversations, people with knowledge of the request said.
> 
> The police assigned a new team to the hacking allegations in September after The New York Times published a magazine article that showed that the practice was far more widespread and which raised questions about Scotland Yards handling of the case.
> 
> Shortly after, the police finally reopened those bin bags. Now, the police are enduring the painstaking and humiliating exercise of notifying nearly 4,000 angry people listed in the documents that they may have been targets of what now appears to be industrial-strength hacking by The News of the World. The chore is likely to take years.
> 
> NYT: Stain from tabloids rubs off on Scotland Yard - World news - The New York Times - msnbc.com



And you're only just finding this out now? 



Here is a really good suggestion..... don't take any media reports about who has been hacked too seriously yet. Nothing has been confirmed. Nothing. Not one. They are investigating. Investigating. It is mostly speculation. Speculation. 

*I'm repeating salient points for the stupid.


----------



## Dot Com

Heads are rolling. The only question is how many will be sacrificed so that NewsCorp can go on?


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Heads are rolling. The only question is how many will be sacrificed so that NewsCorp can go on?



It might be the only question for you. Others, one's without an anti-Fox agenda, have a whole bunch of questions.... all far more valid than that one.


----------



## Chris

The ongoing meltdown of News Corp. mogul Rupert Murdoch's British newspaper empire is providing us with a reeducation on what can happen when those restraints are routinely ignored. Each day's revelations leave us with a clearer picture of Murdoch newspapers that routinely violated the privacy of Britons, from the sovereign and prime minister to the grieving families of murder victims and war widows. In the process, journalists and others employed by Murdoch's papers allegedly bribed police officers and officials, intimidated investigators assigned to probe reporters' misconduct and paid off some of those who cooperated with lucrative consulting and writing contracts.

Eager for the highly partisan Murdoch papers' support, and fearful of the retribution that seemed to follow anything the company's editors or executives construed as opposition to News Corp.'s interests, Britain's Parliament and political establishment cowered while unprincipled journalists attenuated freedom of the press into grotesque malevolence and corrupt officials made public accountability a dead letter. It was a mutually beneficial little arrangement for as long as it lasted, but like any relationship built on fear, it was bound to come apart &#8212; with a vengeance. Thursday brought the arrest of another former News of the World sub-editor, Neil Wallis, and Friday the resignations of Rebekah Brooks, formerly the paper's editor and, most recently, the executive in charge of Murdoch's British papers, and Les Hinton, chairman of Dow Jones, who ran the British papers from 1997 to 2005.

Here in the United States, the FBI and U.S. Atty. Gen. Eric H. Holder Jr. confirmed that a preliminary inquiry has begun into allegations that News of the World reporters may have tried to enlist a retired New York police officer to assist in obtaining access to the voice-mail accounts of people killed on 9/11. New York Rep. Peter T. King (R-N.Y.) first requested that probe, and the Department of Justice and the Securities and Exchange Commission also should respond to requests from other lawmakers that News Corp. be investigated under the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act.

That law forbids U.S. corporations doing business abroad from bribing foreign officials to further their commercial interests, and it also penalizes companies that make such illicit payments and then fail to report them or attempt to conceal them on their balance sheets. Our own 1st Amendment protections might make payments made in the course of reporting difficult &#8212; perhaps even impossible &#8212; to prosecute, but not bribes paid to obstruct justice, as allegedly occurred in the News of the World case. Moreover, as Sen. Frank R. Lautenberg (D-N.J.), one of the senators requesting the probe, pointed out to the New York Times this week, "If indeed bribes were made and were not properly recorded, this too may be a violation of the law."

Tim Rutten: News Corp. meltdown has become an American problem too - latimes.com


----------



## California Girl

I see Chris steadfastly refuses to form his own opinions, preferring instead to regurgitate. I sometimes wonder if he is a real person or some bot that just posts articles to boost hit rates. LOL


----------



## Zona

California Girl said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> No relationship is safe, no loyal bond strong enough for Rupert Murdoch who  looking more than the sum of his 80 years  is mounting a final battle to save the company he built from nothing.
> 
> His decision to throw Les Hinton to the wolves is his most dramatic move yet. For more than 50 years, as a journalist and then an executive, Hinton loyally served the Murdoch empire from its roots in Australia to the height of its power in New York.
> 
> Now, in a desperate effort to save News Corporation's most valuable assets  its 27 US broadcast licences and the 20th Century Fox movie studio  Murdoch is prepared to sacrifice one of his closest allies.
> 
> The problem for Murdoch is that every time he ditches a key executive, the flames of scandal flick ever closer to him.
> 
> Hinton was ditched because he was the crucial link between Murdoch's valuable US businesses and the tainted operation in Britain. He was at the helm of NI  the holding company for his UK newspapers including the News of the World and the Times  when it seemed that everyone who was in sniffing distance of a significant news story found their phones being hacked.
> 
> Questions were being raised about what Hinton knew about corrupt payments to London police officers: if he was shown to have been aware of them, that would be a felony in the US under the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act.
> 
> The problem for News Corp now is that, at every stage, its attempts to contain this story have failed. The decision to close the News of the World was motivated in part to save the chief executive of NI, Rebekah Brooks: that decision bombed and Brooks resigned on Friday.
> 
> But the departure of Brooks was not enough to contain the scandal in Britain, so Hinton, who has been more significant to the company's fortunes and to Murdoch personally for far longer than Brooks, also left.
> 
> The inevitable next move for Murdoch is prolicide. His son James, appointed in 2007 as chairman and chief executive of News Corporation's operations in Europe and Asia, based at News International's headquarters in Wapping, east London, clings on  but only for now.
> 
> In London, James Murdoch oversaw the response to the hacking scandal. He approved the £700,000 hush money paid to Gordon Taylor, the former chief executive of the Professional Footballers' Association  a decision he has blamed on poor advice. (The legal director of News International, Tom Crone, was one of the executives of News International to leave this week.)
> 
> The departure of Hinton suggests that News Corporation has finally got to grips with the global significance of this story, but the worst is yet to come. The FBI has launched an investigation into accusations that News of the World journalists asked a former New York police officer for the phone records of relatives of 9/11 victims. If that toxic allegation is shown to have been true, one thing is certain: Fox News is finished, along with the rest of News Corporation as we know it.
> 
> Les Hinton sacrificed, but the worst is yet to come for News Corp | Analysis | Media | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of repeating myself.... there is not one quote, that I can find, from the ex cop that names the NotW.... and, even if there is, NotW is not Fox News.
> 
> There is no fucking evidence, just a bunch of (left wing) media linking the cop to News Int. Now, I might also throw into the mix that that bastion of truth, the Guardian, has already been forced to apologize for lying about The Sun.
> 
> I thought the left were all for honest journalism.   Apparently, that standard only applies to other media, not to theirs.
Click to expand...


So what is the future of News of the World?  How they doin? and why...


----------



## California Girl

Zona said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> No relationship is safe, no loyal bond strong enough for Rupert Murdoch who  looking more than the sum of his 80 years  is mounting a final battle to save the company he built from nothing.
> 
> His decision to throw Les Hinton to the wolves is his most dramatic move yet. For more than 50 years, as a journalist and then an executive, Hinton loyally served the Murdoch empire from its roots in Australia to the height of its power in New York.
> 
> Now, in a desperate effort to save News Corporation's most valuable assets  its 27 US broadcast licences and the 20th Century Fox movie studio  Murdoch is prepared to sacrifice one of his closest allies.
> 
> The problem for Murdoch is that every time he ditches a key executive, the flames of scandal flick ever closer to him.
> 
> Hinton was ditched because he was the crucial link between Murdoch's valuable US businesses and the tainted operation in Britain. He was at the helm of NI  the holding company for his UK newspapers including the News of the World and the Times  when it seemed that everyone who was in sniffing distance of a significant news story found their phones being hacked.
> 
> Questions were being raised about what Hinton knew about corrupt payments to London police officers: if he was shown to have been aware of them, that would be a felony in the US under the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act.
> 
> The problem for News Corp now is that, at every stage, its attempts to contain this story have failed. The decision to close the News of the World was motivated in part to save the chief executive of NI, Rebekah Brooks: that decision bombed and Brooks resigned on Friday.
> 
> But the departure of Brooks was not enough to contain the scandal in Britain, so Hinton, who has been more significant to the company's fortunes and to Murdoch personally for far longer than Brooks, also left.
> 
> The inevitable next move for Murdoch is prolicide. His son James, appointed in 2007 as chairman and chief executive of News Corporation's operations in Europe and Asia, based at News International's headquarters in Wapping, east London, clings on  but only for now.
> 
> In London, James Murdoch oversaw the response to the hacking scandal. He approved the £700,000 hush money paid to Gordon Taylor, the former chief executive of the Professional Footballers' Association  a decision he has blamed on poor advice. (The legal director of News International, Tom Crone, was one of the executives of News International to leave this week.)
> 
> The departure of Hinton suggests that News Corporation has finally got to grips with the global significance of this story, but the worst is yet to come. The FBI has launched an investigation into accusations that News of the World journalists asked a former New York police officer for the phone records of relatives of 9/11 victims. If that toxic allegation is shown to have been true, one thing is certain: Fox News is finished, along with the rest of News Corporation as we know it.
> 
> Les Hinton sacrificed, but the worst is yet to come for News Corp | Analysis | Media | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of repeating myself.... there is not one quote, that I can find, from the ex cop that names the NotW.... and, even if there is, NotW is not Fox News.
> 
> There is no fucking evidence, just a bunch of (left wing) media linking the cop to News Int. Now, I might also throw into the mix that that bastion of truth, the Guardian, has already been forced to apologize for lying about The Sun.
> 
> I thought the left were all for honest journalism.   Apparently, that standard only applies to other media, not to theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is the future of News of the World?  How they doin? and why...
Click to expand...


The NotW got shut down because their advertisers (rightly) cut and ran. The reason they cut and ran was because the accusations are so heinous that their own reputations would be damaged by being linked to the NotW. 10 journalists have been arrested, and are currently on bail. No one has been charged.... yet. 

I'm not defending NotW (which was a shit tabloid anyways), nor am I defending News Inc, News Corp, or Murdoch.... I'm just pointing out that, currently, all we have are accusations and speculation. And one major speculation - which was presented as fact - has already been proved false. 

This is not rocket science. It's rational thought.


----------



## MarcATL

ACORN got unfairly destroyed by a lying media.

I don't see any tears from the right.

What I do see them CONTINUING to do is say that ACORN was guilty of what it has been found NOT guilty of.

Yet, the very same RWers want your to cry for FOX, like Argentina.

CLASSIC!!!


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> ACORN got unfairly destroyed by a lying media.
> 
> I don't see any tears from the right.
> 
> What I do see them CONTINUING to do is say that ACORN was guilty of what it has been found NOT guilty of.
> 
> Yet, the very same RWers want your to cry for FOX, like Argentina.
> 
> CLASSIC!!!



So, there's video evidence of someone from Fox News hacking a phone? Oh, I haven't seen it. Got a link?


----------



## Chris

A former News of the World senior executive, who was arrested over the phone-hacking scandal, was paid £24,000 as an advisor by the police force now investigating him, Scotland Yard said.

Neil Wallis, 60, former executive editor and deputy editor of the now-closed Rupert Murdoch-owned tabloid, was arrested at his London home on Thursday "on suspicion of conspiring to intercept communications", the Metropolitan Police said.

Wallis, who worked under the leadership of then editor Andy Coulson, was the ninth person to be arrested since the inquiry was reopened in January.

But just hours after he was detained, London's Metropolitan Police were forced to admit that until September last year it had paid him for consultancy work.

Wallis left the News of the World in August 2009 -- and just two months later his company Chamy Media was hired by the Metropolitan Police to "provide strategic communication advice and support", a Scotland Yard statement said.

This included advice on speech writing and public relations work while the force's deputy director of public affairs was on sick leave recovering from a serious illness, it said.

He worked two days a month for around a year and was paid £24,000 -- the equivalent of £1,000 a day of taxpayers' money, police confirmed.

Arrested ex-tabloid exec was paid police advisor - Yahoo! News


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> A former News of the World senior executive, who was arrested over the phone-hacking scandal, was paid £24,000 as an advisor by the police force now investigating him, Scotland Yard said.
> 
> Neil Wallis, 60, former executive editor and deputy editor of the now-closed Rupert Murdoch-owned tabloid, was arrested at his London home on Thursday "on suspicion of conspiring to intercept communications", the Metropolitan Police said.
> 
> Wallis, who worked under the leadership of then editor Andy Coulson, was the ninth person to be arrested since the inquiry was reopened in January.
> 
> But just hours after he was detained, London's Metropolitan Police were forced to admit that until September last year it had paid him for consultancy work.
> 
> Wallis left the News of the World in August 2009 -- and just two months later his company Chamy Media was hired by the Metropolitan Police to "provide strategic communication advice and support", a Scotland Yard statement said.
> 
> This included advice on speech writing and public relations work while the force's deputy director of public affairs was on sick leave recovering from a serious illness, it said.
> 
> He worked two days a month for around a year and was paid £24,000 -- the equivalent of £1,000 a day of taxpayers' money, police confirmed.
> 
> Arrested ex-tabloid exec was paid police advisor - Yahoo! News



Why do you post shit that's already been posted? Does not make you look overly intelligent.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> I see Chris steadfastly refuses to form his own opinions, preferring instead to regurgitate. I sometimes wonder if he is a real person or some bot that just posts articles to boost hit rates. LOL



Perhaps he's John USA's sock puppet!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Chris steadfastly refuses to form his own opinions, preferring instead to regurgitate. I sometimes wonder if he is a real person or some bot that just posts articles to boost hit rates. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he's John USA's sock puppet!
Click to expand...




I think Chris feels he is the 'go to guy' for 'information'. Bless him.... makes him feel important.


----------



## Colin

Dot Com said:


> Heads are rolling. The only question is how many will be sacrificed so that NewsCorp can go on?



People like you really make me laugh. Not with you, but at you. You are the first to scream about your constitution and freedom of speech, yet here you are hoping to see elements of the media closed down. You're a hypocrite. The situation here isn't about left or right. It's about breaking the law and bringing those guilty to account. Over here, we don't believe that the media should be gagged...unless of course you happen to be a politician. We just wish to see those who work in the media operate within the law.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heads are rolling. The only question is how many will be sacrificed so that NewsCorp can go on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like you really make me laugh. Not with you, but at you. You are the first to scream about your constitution and freedom of speech, yet here you are hoping to see elements of the media closed down. You're a hypocrite. The situation here isn't about left or right. It's about breaking the law and bringing those guilty to account. Over here, we don't believe that the media should be gagged...unless of course you happen to be a politician. We just wish to see those who work in the media operate within the law.
Click to expand...


What I find interesting is this. 

Where are we getting the information about News Int? From the media.... a media that have their own agenda.... destroy their competition. And yet, the mentally challenged accept, without question, every word. Weird. A distinct lack of critical thought.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heads are rolling. The only question is how many will be sacrificed so that NewsCorp can go on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like you really make me laugh. Not with you, but at you. You are the first to scream about your constitution and freedom of speech, yet here you are hoping to see elements of the media closed down. You're a hypocrite. The situation here isn't about left or right. It's about breaking the law and bringing those guilty to account. Over here, we don't believe that the media should be gagged...unless of course you happen to be a politician. We just wish to see those who work in the media operate within the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is this.
> 
> Where are we getting the information about News Int? From the media.... a media that have their own agenda.... destroy their competition. And yet, the mentally challenged accept, without question, every word. Weird. A distinct lack of critical thought.
Click to expand...


As the accusations over Gordon Brown prove!



> *Guardian apologises to the Sun over Gordon Brown medical records claim*
> 
> The Guardian newspaper has apologised to the Sun newspaper after it wrongly accused the News International tabloid of illegally obtaining the medical records of Gordon Brown's son.
> 
> On Tuesday the Guardian reported that the Murdoch-owned red-top had used the confidential records as the basis for its story revealing that Mr Brown's son, Fraser, had cystic fibrosis.
> 
> Today's apology acknowledged that this was incorrect and that "in fact the information came from a different source".
> 
> The Sun had denied the allegations from the outset, running the front page headline 'Brown Wrong' on Wednesday and said the real source had been the father of another child with cystic fibrosis.
> 
> Guardian apologises to the Sun over Gordon Brown medical records claim - Telegraph


----------



## Colin

According to latest reports, Rebekah Brooks has been arrested. Sweet!



> Rebekah Brooks has been arrested by officers investigating allegations of corruption and phone hacking, according to Sky sources.
> 
> Rebekah Brooks Has Been Arrested By Police Officers Investigating Phone Hacking | UK News | Sky News


----------



## Chris

LONDON&#8212; Rebekah Brooks, a top executive in Rupert Murdoch&#8217;s News Corp. media empire before resigning Friday in the wake of a phone hacking scandal, was arrested Sunday by Scotland Yard in a broadening probe into illicit newsgathering.

Police confirmed a 43-year-old woman was taken into custody Sunday on charges of conspiring to intercept communications and on corruption allegations, a reference to bribes made to police officers for news tips. Widespread British media reports identified the woman as Brooks, making her the highest-ranking News Corp official yet to be arrested in the case.

Rebekah Brooks arrested in UK hacking scan - The Washington Post


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> According to latest reports, Rebekah Brooks has been arrested. Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebekah Brooks has been arrested by officers investigating allegations of corruption and phone hacking, according to Sky sources.
> 
> Rebekah Brooks Has Been Arrested By Police Officers Investigating Phone Hacking | UK News | Sky News
Click to expand...


Good. But..... will that affect her appearance at the Select Committee? Surely, that's gonna impact on that. How can she be answering questions in that inquiry if she's under arrest?

She has, I understand, already publicly stated that NotW paid police officers for information. That's illegal. So, she's definitely in deep shit.... probably really, really deep. But she does have friends in incredibly high places.


----------



## MarcATL

Chris said:


> LONDON Rebekah Brooks, a top executive in Rupert Murdochs News Corp. media empire before resigning Friday in the wake of a phone hacking scandal, was arrested Sunday by Scotland Yard in a broadening probe into illicit newsgathering.
> 
> Police confirmed a 43-year-old woman was taken into custody Sunday on charges of conspiring to intercept communications and on corruption allegations, a reference to bribes made to police officers for news tips. Widespread British media reports identified the woman as Brooks, making her the highest-ranking News Corp official yet to be arrested in the case.
> 
> Rebekah Brooks arrested in UK hacking scan - The Washington Post



Whoah!!! Arrested?!?!?
 

I really didn't see that coming, I guess she really is in deep.

She may be TOAST!

And Rupert was protecting her...WoW!!!

*SMH*


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ACORN got unfairly destroyed by a lying media.
> 
> I don't see any tears from the right.
> 
> What I do see them CONTINUING to do is say that ACORN was guilty of what it has been found NOT guilty of.
> 
> Yet, the very same RWers want your to cry for FOX, like Argentina.
> 
> CLASSIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there's video evidence of someone from Fox News hacking a phone? Oh, I haven't seen it. Got a link?
Click to expand...

Good catch, I meant Murdoch, which owns FOX, so that's how that slipped.

Anyway, are you crying for Murdoch? And/or do you want people to?


----------



## DavidS

mudwhistle said:


> What year is it?
> 
> Didn't 9/11 happen awhile ago?
> 
> Why is it so important for the FBI to drop everything and investigate phone-hacking?



I dunno. If you had a family member that was killed on 9/11 and if someone hacked into your dead family member's cell phone and listened to messages between you and your family member, wouldn't you want them investigated? It's a violation of our constitutional rights - whether alive or dead.

Personally, I wouldn't have such a problem with Fox News if they were a conservative news source and they announced that they were a conservative news source yet presented facts instead of distorted truths. There's no reason why this country can't have a conservative tv news network. But the way Fox goes about it, currently, is just reprehensable.


----------



## Chris

The flame-haired Brooks became the focus of widespread anger over the phone-hacking scandal but was initially protected by Murdoch, who guided her rise through the male-dominated world of UK tabloid journalism to become editor of the News of the World in 2000 and the Sun's first female editor in 2003.

Flying into London a week ago to take charge of the crisis, Murdoch appeared before journalists with his arm around her. Asked what was his first priority, he gestured at her and replied: "This one."

Brooks arrested in hacking scandal - Yahoo! News


----------



## DavidS

Any CEO of any corporation involved in something like this would have resigned by now. Murdoch needs to, but before he does, he needs to kick Roger Ailes to the curb.


----------



## Dot Com

MarcATL said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON Rebekah Brooks, a top executive in Rupert Murdochs News Corp. media empire before resigning Friday in the wake of a phone hacking scandal, was arrested Sunday by Scotland Yard in a broadening probe into illicit newsgathering.
> 
> Police confirmed a 43-year-old woman was taken into custody Sunday on charges of conspiring to intercept communications and on corruption allegations, a reference to bribes made to police officers for news tips. Widespread British media reports identified the woman as Brooks, making her the highest-ranking News Corp official yet to be arrested in the case.
> 
> Rebekah Brooks arrested in UK hacking scan - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah!!! Arrested?!?!?
> 
> 
> I really didn't see that coming, I guess she really is in deep.
> 
> She may be TOAST!
> 
> And Rupert was protecting her...WoW!!!
> 
> *SMH*
Click to expand...


Seems like they do a lot of "arresting" over there as opposed to "being brought in for questioning/detained". Is that particular to the U.K.?


----------



## roth30

Iam in UK just been on our news that the SFO(Serious fraud Office) are now investigating NI.


----------



## California Girl

DavidS said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What year is it?
> 
> Didn't 9/11 happen awhile ago?
> 
> Why is it so important for the FBI to drop everything and investigate phone-hacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. If you had a family member that was killed on 9/11 and if someone hacked into your dead family member's cell phone and listened to messages between you and your family member, wouldn't you want them investigated? It's a violation of our constitutional rights - whether alive or dead.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't have such a problem with Fox News if they were a conservative news source and they announced that they were a conservative news source yet presented facts instead of distorted truths. There's no reason why this country can't have a conservative tv news network. But the way Fox goes about it, currently, is just reprehensable.
Click to expand...


What about the way that Fox goes about it is 'reprehensible'?


----------



## Colin

Chris said:


> LONDON&#8212; Rebekah Brooks, a top executive in Rupert Murdoch&#8217;s News Corp. media empire before resigning Friday in the wake of a phone hacking scandal, was arrested Sunday by Scotland Yard in a broadening probe into illicit newsgathering.
> 
> Police confirmed a 43-year-old woman was taken into custody Sunday on charges of conspiring to intercept communications and on corruption allegations, a reference to bribes made to police officers for news tips. Widespread British media reports identified the woman as Brooks, making her the highest-ranking News Corp official yet to be arrested in the case.
> 
> Rebekah Brooks arrested in UK hacking scan - The Washington Post



Do keep up! Better late than never I suppose.


----------



## California Girl

roth30 said:


> Iam in UK just been on our news that the SFO(Serious fraud Office) are now investigating NI.



No shit Sherlock? Who would have guessed that the Serious Fraud Office would get called in to investigate a potential serious fraud? I so did not see that coming.


----------



## MarcATL

Dot Com said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON Rebekah Brooks, a top executive in Rupert Murdochs News Corp. media empire before resigning Friday in the wake of a phone hacking scandal, was arrested Sunday by Scotland Yard in a broadening probe into illicit newsgathering.
> 
> Police confirmed a 43-year-old woman was taken into custody Sunday on charges of conspiring to intercept communications and on corruption allegations, a reference to bribes made to police officers for news tips. Widespread British media reports identified the woman as Brooks, making her the highest-ranking News Corp official yet to be arrested in the case.
> 
> Rebekah Brooks arrested in UK hacking scan - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah!!! Arrested?!?!?
> 
> 
> I really didn't see that coming, I guess she really is in deep.
> 
> She may be TOAST!
> 
> And Rupert was protecting her...WoW!!!
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like they do a lot of "arresting" over there as opposed to "being brought in for questioning/detained". Is that particular to the U.K.?
Click to expand...


I'd imagine they have good cause for all their arrests.

Perhaps CaliforniaGirl knows, as she's the resident self-proclaimed expert on this matter.


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON Rebekah Brooks, a top executive in Rupert Murdochs News Corp. media empire before resigning Friday in the wake of a phone hacking scandal, was arrested Sunday by Scotland Yard in a broadening probe into illicit newsgathering.
> 
> Police confirmed a 43-year-old woman was taken into custody Sunday on charges of conspiring to intercept communications and on corruption allegations, a reference to bribes made to police officers for news tips. Widespread British media reports identified the woman as Brooks, making her the highest-ranking News Corp official yet to be arrested in the case.
> 
> Rebekah Brooks arrested in UK hacking scan - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah!!! Arrested?!?!?
> 
> 
> I really didn't see that coming, I guess she really is in deep.
> 
> She may be TOAST!
> 
> And Rupert was protecting her...WoW!!!
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like they do a lot of "arresting" over there as opposed to "being brought in for questioning/detained". Is that particular to the U.K.?
Click to expand...


You're asking Marc? 

Seriously?



I would have thought it would be better to ask someone who actually knows the UK justice system instead of some drooling idiot.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah!!! Arrested?!?!?
> 
> 
> I really didn't see that coming, I guess she really is in deep.
> 
> She may be TOAST!
> 
> And Rupert was protecting her...WoW!!!
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they do a lot of "arresting" over there as opposed to "being brought in for questioning/detained". Is that particular to the U.K.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd imagine they have good cause for all their arrests.
> 
> Perhaps CaliforniaGirl knows, as she's the resident self-proclaimed expert on this matter.
Click to expand...


I'm a 'self proclaimed expert'? Really? So where, exactly, did I make that claim? Because you know, and I know, that you're lying. 

Twit.


----------



## Colin

MarcATL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah!!! Arrested?!?!?
> 
> 
> I really didn't see that coming, I guess she really is in deep.
> 
> She may be TOAST!
> 
> And Rupert was protecting her...WoW!!!
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they do a lot of "arresting" over there as opposed to "being brought in for questioning/detained". Is that particular to the U.K.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd imagine they have good cause for all their arrests.
> 
> Perhaps CaliforniaGirl knows, as she's the resident self-proclaimed expert on this matter.
Click to expand...


I got the impression that DotCom and Chris were the experts as to what happens in my country!


----------



## California Girl

DavidS said:


> Any CEO of any corporation involved in something like this would have resigned by now. Murdoch needs to, but before he does, he needs to kick Roger Ailes to the curb.



For what, exactly? Fire Ailes because he upsets the idiot left?


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they do a lot of "arresting" over there as opposed to "being brought in for questioning/detained". Is that particular to the U.K.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine they have good cause for all their arrests.
> 
> Perhaps CaliforniaGirl knows, as she's the resident self-proclaimed expert on this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a 'self proclaimed expert'? Really? So where, exactly, did I make that claim? Because you know, and I know, that you're lying.
> 
> Twit.
Click to expand...

In all your posts you position yourself as the know-all in this matter.
In the very post before this one you imply to ask someone who knows.
Someone like yourself.
Don't act stupid or feign ignorance now.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they do a lot of "arresting" over there as opposed to "being brought in for questioning/detained". Is that particular to the U.K.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine they have good cause for all their arrests.
> 
> Perhaps CaliforniaGirl knows, as she's the resident self-proclaimed expert on this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the impression that DotCom and Chris were the experts as to what happens in my country!
Click to expand...


Me too. I'm shocked that I'm apparently a 'self proclaimed expert'. However, it does go some way to explaining why they're intellectually challenged.... it appears that Dotty and Marc struggle with basic comprehension.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine they have good cause for all their arrests.
> 
> Perhaps CaliforniaGirl knows, as she's the resident self-proclaimed expert on this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 'self proclaimed expert'? Really? So where, exactly, did I make that claim? Because you know, and I know, that you're lying.
> 
> Twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all your posts you position yourself as the know-all in this matter.
> In the very post before this one you imply to ask someone who knows.
> Someone like yourself.
> Don't act stupid or feign ignorance now.
Click to expand...


You said that I claimed expertise. You know and I know that I did not. Therefore, you are lying. 

Don't act stupid or feign ignorance now.


----------



## MarcATL

i said u implied dummy.
look it up.


----------



## roth30

California Girl said:


> roth30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iam in UK just been on our news that the SFO(Serious fraud Office) are now investigating NI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit Sherlock? Who would have guessed that the Serious Fraud Office would get called in to investigate a potential serious fraud? I so did not see that coming.
Click to expand...


Whoa Physic Sally in action. Well nobody as ever mentioned over here maybe you should come and work for Scotland Yard with your abilities.

Anyway Met Announcement soon. But guess California Girl can see this coming aswell.
Met Commissioner resigns.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> i said u implied dummy.
> look it up.



No, you said I was a 'self proclaimed expert'. I have not said that, nor have I implied it. You imply from your posts that you're a 'self proclaimed idiot'.


----------



## California Girl

roth30 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roth30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iam in UK just been on our news that the SFO(Serious fraud Office) are now investigating NI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit Sherlock? Who would have guessed that the Serious Fraud Office would get called in to investigate a potential serious fraud? I so did not see that coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa Physic Sally in action. Well nobody as ever mentioned over here maybe you should come and work for Scotland Yard with your abilities.
> 
> Anyway Met Announcement soon. But guess California Girl can see this coming aswell.
Click to expand...


It was a foregone conclusion that the SFO would get called in to investigate. Particularly since the Met Police is actually implicated in some of the shit. Anyone with a reasonable intellect would know it was only a matter of time before that happened. 

It's logical.


----------



## Dot Com

MarcATL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah!!! Arrested?!?!?
> 
> 
> I really didn't see that coming, I guess she really is in deep.
> 
> She may be TOAST!
> 
> And Rupert was protecting her...WoW!!!
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they do a lot of "arresting" over there as opposed to "being brought in for questioning/detained". Is that particular to the U.K.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd imagine they have good cause for all their arrests.
> 
> Perhaps CaliforniaGirl knows, as she's the resident self-proclaimed expert on this matter.
Click to expand...

She's an expert 


California Girl said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah!!! Arrested?!?!?
> 
> 
> I really didn't see that coming, I guess she really is in deep.
> 
> She may be TOAST!
> 
> And Rupert was protecting her...WoW!!!
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they do a lot of "arresting" over there as opposed to "being brought in for questioning/detained". Is that particular to the U.K.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking Marc?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought it would be better to ask someone who actually knows the UK justice system instead of some drooling idiot.
Click to expand...


Who? You?  You spelled Labour as "Labor' and Miliband as "Milliband"


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they do a lot of "arresting" over there as opposed to "being brought in for questioning/detained". Is that particular to the U.K.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine they have good cause for all their arrests.
> 
> Perhaps CaliforniaGirl knows, as she's the resident self-proclaimed expert on this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's an expert
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they do a lot of "arresting" over there as opposed to "being brought in for questioning/detained". Is that particular to the U.K.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking Marc?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought it would be better to ask someone who actually knows the UK justice system instead of some drooling idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who? You?  You spelled Labour as "Labor' and Miliband as "Milliband"
Click to expand...


You struggle with basic intellect, huh?


----------



## DavidS

California Girl said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What year is it?
> 
> Didn't 9/11 happen awhile ago?
> 
> Why is it so important for the FBI to drop everything and investigate phone-hacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. If you had a family member that was killed on 9/11 and if someone hacked into your dead family member's cell phone and listened to messages between you and your family member, wouldn't you want them investigated? It's a violation of our constitutional rights - whether alive or dead.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't have such a problem with Fox News if they were a conservative news source and they announced that they were a conservative news source yet presented facts instead of distorted truths. There's no reason why this country can't have a conservative tv news network. But the way Fox goes about it, currently, is just reprehensable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the way that Fox goes about it is 'reprehensible'?
Click to expand...


They distort the truth, they lie, the cover up, they manipulate facts. If a conservative commentator came on and said "As a conservative, I believe this is wrong for the country and here's why" and presented FACTS, I'd have no problem with that. I'd even watch it - it would be interesting. But everyone seems to present their opinion as a fact - which is a problem for me.

They can't talk about how Obama has increased the national deficit more in 2 years than Bush did in his entire term, because he hasn't. The bailout bill, the $1 trillion bailout bill, was under Bush. They're also not presenting that taxes are, today, the lowest they've ever been... mostly due to Bush. Yet Fox always talks about how high taxes are under Obama... Obama hasn't raised taxes at all! In fact he cut them! Obama wants to raise taxes, but only on the richest people... not every single rich person owns a small business, so they can't keep talking about how tax increases will hurt jobs. Also, they talk small businesses being effected... S-Corps don't pay taxes, only shareholders do. And they pay taxes on net profit, not gross income. And if a businessman was making $1 million in net profit, which has be less than 5% of all businesses in the country, and he earned 100% of the income, a tax increase of 3% won't hinder his decision to create jobs... but if he creates jobs, he'll be losing even more profit because he has to pay someone! Creating jobs = less profit and until we have some clear direction from Washington, people like me won't be creating any full time jobs anytime soon.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> i said u implied dummy.
> look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said I was a 'self proclaimed expert'. I have not said that, nor have I implied it. You imply from your posts that you're a 'self proclaimed idiot'.
Click to expand...


Said/implied...you're quibbling over semantics.

The point is...that's what you implied.

Capice!?!??


----------



## California Girl

DavidS said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. If you had a family member that was killed on 9/11 and if someone hacked into your dead family member's cell phone and listened to messages between you and your family member, wouldn't you want them investigated? It's a violation of our constitutional rights - whether alive or dead.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't have such a problem with Fox News if they were a conservative news source and they announced that they were a conservative news source yet presented facts instead of distorted truths. There's no reason why this country can't have a conservative tv news network. But the way Fox goes about it, currently, is just reprehensable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the way that Fox goes about it is 'reprehensible'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They distort the truth, they lie, the cover up, they manipulate facts. If a conservative commentator came on and said "As a conservative, I believe this is wrong for the country and here's why" and presented FACTS, I'd have no problem with that. I'd even watch it - it would be interesting. But everyone seems to present their opinion as a fact - which is a problem for me.
> 
> They can't talk about how Obama has increased the national deficit more in 2 years than Bush did in his entire term, because he hasn't. The bailout bill, the $1 trillion bailout bill, was under Bush. They're also not presenting that taxes are, today, the lowest they've ever been... mostly due to Bush. Yet Fox always talks about how high taxes are under Obama... Obama hasn't raised taxes at all! In fact he cut them! Obama wants to raise taxes, but only on the richest people... not every single rich person owns a small business, so they can't keep talking about how tax increases will hurt jobs. Also, they talk small businesses being effected... S-Corps don't pay taxes, only shareholders do. And they pay taxes on net profit, not gross income. And if a businessman was making $1 million in net profit, which has be less than 5% of all businesses in the country, and he earned 100% of the income, a tax increase of 3% won't hinder his decision to create jobs... but if he creates jobs, he'll be losing even more profit because he has to pay someone! Creating jobs = less profit and until we have some clear direction from Washington, people like me won't be creating any full time jobs anytime soon.
Click to expand...


So, in short, they do exactly what the rest of the media do. Why is it 'reprehensible' from them and not from, say, MSNBC?

Fox has not even been accused of wrong doing in the News International scandal - they aren't part of News International.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> i said u implied dummy.
> look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said I was a 'self proclaimed expert'. I have not said that, nor have I implied it. You imply from your posts that you're a 'self proclaimed idiot'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said/implied...you're quibbling over semantics.
> 
> The point is...that's what you implied.
> 
> Capice!?!??
Click to expand...


In other words, you lied. Ok. Yea, I understand.


----------



## Colin

roth30 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roth30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iam in UK just been on our news that the SFO(Serious fraud Office) are now investigating NI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit Sherlock? Who would have guessed that the Serious Fraud Office would get called in to investigate a potential serious fraud? I so did not see that coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa Physic Sally in action. Well nobody as ever mentioned over here maybe you should come and work for Scotland Yard with your abilities.
> 
> Anyway Met Announcement soon. But guess California Girl can see this coming aswell.
> *Met Commissioner resigns*.
Click to expand...


Aww. Now you've stolen Chris's thunder. He'll be posting this as a scoop tomorrow morning!


----------



## DavidS

California Girl said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the way that Fox goes about it is 'reprehensible'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They distort the truth, they lie, the cover up, they manipulate facts. If a conservative commentator came on and said "As a conservative, I believe this is wrong for the country and here's why" and presented FACTS, I'd have no problem with that. I'd even watch it - it would be interesting. But everyone seems to present their opinion as a fact - which is a problem for me.
> 
> They can't talk about how Obama has increased the national deficit more in 2 years than Bush did in his entire term, because he hasn't. The bailout bill, the $1 trillion bailout bill, was under Bush. They're also not presenting that taxes are, today, the lowest they've ever been... mostly due to Bush. Yet Fox always talks about how high taxes are under Obama... Obama hasn't raised taxes at all! In fact he cut them! Obama wants to raise taxes, but only on the richest people... not every single rich person owns a small business, so they can't keep talking about how tax increases will hurt jobs. Also, they talk small businesses being effected... S-Corps don't pay taxes, only shareholders do. And they pay taxes on net profit, not gross income. And if a businessman was making $1 million in net profit, which has be less than 5% of all businesses in the country, and he earned 100% of the income, a tax increase of 3% won't hinder his decision to create jobs... but if he creates jobs, he'll be losing even more profit because he has to pay someone! Creating jobs = less profit and until we have some clear direction from Washington, people like me won't be creating any full time jobs anytime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, in short, they do exactly what the rest of the media do. Why is it 'reprehensible' from them and not from, say, MSNBC?
> 
> Fox has not even been accused of wrong doing in the News International scandal - they aren't part of News International.
Click to expand...


Actually, I watch the news a great deal and I really cannot count a single instance in which ABC, NBC or CBS has manipulated or out right made up a fake news story in order to further a political agenda. If you can please provide me documentation of when this occurred, I'd love to look at it.


----------



## Chris

Murdoch's appearance before Parliament on Tuesday should be very interesting.


----------



## Dot Com

Chris said:


> Murdoch's appearance before Parliament on Tuesday should be very interesting.



I can't wait


----------



## Chris

Dot Com said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murdoch's appearance before Parliament on Tuesday should be very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait
Click to expand...


Maybe they will arrest him following the hearing.


----------



## California Girl

DavidS said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> They distort the truth, they lie, the cover up, they manipulate facts. If a conservative commentator came on and said "As a conservative, I believe this is wrong for the country and here's why" and presented FACTS, I'd have no problem with that. I'd even watch it - it would be interesting. But everyone seems to present their opinion as a fact - which is a problem for me.
> 
> They can't talk about how Obama has increased the national deficit more in 2 years than Bush did in his entire term, because he hasn't. The bailout bill, the $1 trillion bailout bill, was under Bush. They're also not presenting that taxes are, today, the lowest they've ever been... mostly due to Bush. Yet Fox always talks about how high taxes are under Obama... Obama hasn't raised taxes at all! In fact he cut them! Obama wants to raise taxes, but only on the richest people... not every single rich person owns a small business, so they can't keep talking about how tax increases will hurt jobs. Also, they talk small businesses being effected... S-Corps don't pay taxes, only shareholders do. And they pay taxes on net profit, not gross income. And if a businessman was making $1 million in net profit, which has be less than 5% of all businesses in the country, and he earned 100% of the income, a tax increase of 3% won't hinder his decision to create jobs... but if he creates jobs, he'll be losing even more profit because he has to pay someone! Creating jobs = less profit and until we have some clear direction from Washington, people like me won't be creating any full time jobs anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in short, they do exactly what the rest of the media do. Why is it 'reprehensible' from them and not from, say, MSNBC?
> 
> Fox has not even been accused of wrong doing in the News International scandal - they aren't part of News International.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I watch the news a great deal and I really cannot count a single instance in which ABC, NBC or CBS has manipulated or out right made up a fake news story in order to further a political agenda. If you can please provide me documentation of when this occurred, I'd love to look at it.
Click to expand...


I don't do spoon feeding.... mainly because when I do provide someone with decent information, they either don't know the source so don't accept it, or justify the coverage as being something that it clearly was not. 

I form my opinion of the media from my own monitoring (which I do a lot for work anyway). Anyone is capable of doing likewise but it does require the ability to see past your own partisanship and view both sides with more than a touch of skepticism. 

However, you only need to look at the way people accept one version of the truth blindly - on this very forum.... actually, in this very thread.... to understand how the media run to their own agenda.... with truth and facts coming quite far down their list of priorities.


----------



## Dot Com

Chris said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murdoch's appearance before Parliament on Tuesday should be very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they will arrest him following the hearing.
Click to expand...


I like your moxie


----------



## Dot Com

I wonder if CG realizes that she's not "helping" the Tory (Colin or Cameron, take your pick ;-)  w/ her made-up expertise?


----------



## Polk

I'm just glad Fox was able to get the real truth out there, fair and balanced you know, that the News of the World is the victim in this story.


----------



## Chris

Polk said:


> I'm just glad Fox was able to get the real truth out there, fair and balanced you know, that the News of the World is the victim in this story.



Don't you know?

The rich and powerful are always the victims.


----------



## California Girl

Polk said:


> I'm just glad Fox was able to get the real truth out there, fair and balanced you know, that the News of the World is the victim in this story.



I've just read the comments on some of the related stories on Fox News website. Interesting how some people can be so totally and completely wrong about what is actually happening.

For example:



> nonhater2010   6 minutes ago in reply to urdisturbed
> Eww.  What kind of a person would do that kind of thing?  And then they put in different messages and deleted others so the parents would think the poor girl was still alive.



Where the hell did this 'nonhater' get that idea from? Cuz it hasn't been reported in the UK media. See, that's the problem with this kind of thing.... people make shit up. Like the Guardian making shit up about The Sun hacking former PM Brown's phone. And people still believe that, even though the Guardian withdrew the accusation and apologized for it.


----------



## Zona

California Girl said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of repeating myself.... there is not one quote, that I can find, from the ex cop that names the NotW.... and, even if there is, NotW is not Fox News.
> 
> There is no fucking evidence, just a bunch of (left wing) media linking the cop to News Int. Now, I might also throw into the mix that that bastion of truth, the Guardian, has already been forced to apologize for lying about The Sun.
> 
> I thought the left were all for honest journalism.   Apparently, that standard only applies to other media, not to theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the future of News of the World?  How they doin? and why...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NotW got shut down because their advertisers (rightly) cut and ran. The reason they cut and ran was because the accusations are so heinous that their own reputations would be damaged by being linked to the NotW. 10 journalists have been arrested, and are currently on bail. No one has been charged.... yet.
> 
> I'm not defending NotW (which was a shit tabloid anyways), nor am I defending News Inc, News Corp, or Murdoch.... I'm just pointing out that, currently, all we have are accusations and speculation. And one major speculation - which was presented as fact - has already been proved false.
> 
> This is not rocket science. It's rational thought.
Click to expand...


Any word on the red head x cfo for Murdock?  How is she doing right now and why?


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> I wonder if CG realizes that she's not "helping" the Tory (Colin or Cameron, take your pick ;-)  w/ her made-up expertise?




Now I'm bored with the left's lies about me so from now on, you lie, you get negged. 

Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## California Girl

Zona said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the future of News of the World?  How they doin? and why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NotW got shut down because their advertisers (rightly) cut and ran. The reason they cut and ran was because the accusations are so heinous that their own reputations would be damaged by being linked to the NotW. 10 journalists have been arrested, and are currently on bail. No one has been charged.... yet.
> 
> I'm not defending NotW (which was a shit tabloid anyways), nor am I defending News Inc, News Corp, or Murdoch.... I'm just pointing out that, currently, all we have are accusations and speculation. And one major speculation - which was presented as fact - has already been proved false.
> 
> This is not rocket science. It's rational thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any word on the red head x cfo for Murdock?  How is she doing right now and why?
Click to expand...


Why are you asking me? Fucking idiot.


----------



## Zona

Chris said:


> Murdoch's appearance before Parliament on Tuesday should be very interesting.



Can someone ask Caligirl why murdock apologized and what did he aplogize for? 

lol


----------



## California Girl

Just for the sheer craic of it, would anyone from the left care to summarize the facts surrounding News International, the Met, and British Politicians? You need not provide links, just say - in your own words - what is happening, to who, and why.

Anyone game?


----------



## Zona

California Girl said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NotW got shut down because their advertisers (rightly) cut and ran. The reason they cut and ran was because the accusations are so heinous that their own reputations would be damaged by being linked to the NotW. 10 journalists have been arrested, and are currently on bail. No one has been charged.... yet.
> 
> I'm not defending NotW (which was a shit tabloid anyways), nor am I defending News Inc, News Corp, or Murdoch.... I'm just pointing out that, currently, all we have are accusations and speculation. And one major speculation - which was presented as fact - has already been proved false.
> 
> This is not rocket science. It's rational thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on the red head x cfo for Murdock?  How is she doing right now and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me? Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


Why are you so angry?  
Ex-Murdoch aide Rebekah Brooks arrested in London - Yahoo! News


----------



## Zona

Damn some people will defend defend defend even though they look like fucking morons doing it.  

Newspapers getting shut down.  Owners apologizing for those acts.  CFO's actually getting arrested, yet they still defend defend defend....NO MATTER WHAT.

You look like a fucking idiot here. 

Bitch.

Oh and god bless.


----------



## Polk

California Girl said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad Fox was able to get the real truth out there, fair and balanced you know, that the News of the World is the victim in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just read the comments on some of the related stories on Fox News website. Interesting how some people can be so totally and completely wrong about what is actually happening.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nonhater2010   6 minutes ago in reply to urdisturbed
> Eww.  What kind of a person would do that kind of thing?  And then they put in different messages and deleted others so the parents would think the poor girl was still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where the hell did this 'nonhater' get that idea from? Cuz it hasn't been reported in the UK media. See, that's the problem with this kind of thing.... people make shit up. Like the Guardian making shit up about The Sun hacking former PM Brown's phone. And people still believe that, even though the Guardian withdrew the accusation and apologized for it.
Click to expand...


That person was somewhat misinformed, but the general idea is true. NotW did delete messages, which resulted in the voicemail not being full, which causes the parents and police to think the girl may still be alive.


----------



## California Girl

Zona said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murdoch's appearance before Parliament on Tuesday should be very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone ask Caligirl why murdock apologized and what did he aplogize for?
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


He apologized for 'major wrongdoing' by the News of the World. 

I am not privy to his innermost thoughts, but, I would suspect that he apologized because journalists in his employ committed illegal and morally reprehensible acts. 

See, no one had to ask me for you.... you are perfectly at liberty to address me yourself.... unless you're scared of me. Which would be understandable.


----------



## California Girl

Zona said:


> Damn some people will defend defend defend even though they look like fucking morons doing it.
> 
> Newspapers getting shut down.  Owners apologizing for those acts.  CFO's actually getting arrested, yet they still defend defend defend....NO MATTER WHAT.
> 
> You look like a fucking idiot here.
> 
> Bitch.
> 
> Oh and god bless.



Who is defending who? 

I only look like an idiot to a fucking idiot. Happily, you don't just look like one, you really are one.


----------



## Andaluz

California Girl said:


> Just for the sheer craic of it, would anyone from the left care to summarize the facts surrounding News International, the Met, and British Politicians? You need not provide links, just say - in your own words - what is happening, to who, and why.
> 
> Anyone game?



This seems a fairly straightforward ask.

The News of the World operated a ruthless editorial strategy of using private investigators (such as Glenn Mulcaire) to hack the phones of celebrities, politicians and people in the news. They did this in order to make such quasi- and occasionally completely illegal activities at one step removed from News Intl. direct employees, so giving them plausible deniablity. When that strategy blew up in their face with the conviction of Mulcaire and his in-house handler, Clive Goodman in 2003, the practice was denied by the upper management and the buck was passed down the line to the people eventually convicted. The systematic and regular use of phone tapping and email hacking was not discontinued however, despite claims by the erstwhile editors, Rebekah Brooks (née Wade) and Andy Coulson that this had happened.

What actually happened was that the tapping and hacking activities were brought back in-house. Through the dogged investigative work of the Guardian to reveal such abuses of press standards it has been revealed that in addition to PR-hungry actors and personalities, and the more newsworthy politicians, the NotW was also hacking and tapping victims and families of newsworthy crimes. With politicians and celebrities the issue could be obfuscated by referring to the publicity-mad culture of modern politics and entertainment. When the victims of crime began to be targeted such semantics could not be employed and the rest of the media began to reflect public outrage, where before there had been something of a consiracy of silence.

Now the Met and the politicians. As long ago as 2003 Rebekah Wade admitted that the NotW had paid serving police officers for information or confirmation of stories. It now appears that such payments ran into hundreds of thousands of pounds. Why it has taken until now for anyone in authority at the Met to view this as corruption is anyone's guess.

The close ties that News Intl. and successive governments have had culminated in Cameron appointing Andy Coulson as his media chief, this despite Coulson's former role as editor if the NotW and his subsequent implication the the hacking and tapping activities of the paper over what must be now more than 20 years. The Met's C-in-C also appointed another News Intl./NotW ex, Neil Wallis as his PR guru. That accounts for Sir Paul Stephenson's resignation.

How's that?


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the sheer craic of it, would anyone from the left care to summarize the facts surrounding News International, the Met, and British Politicians? You need not provide links, just say - in your own words - what is happening, to who, and why.
> 
> Anyone game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems a fairly straightforward ask.
> 
> The News of the World operated a ruthless editorial strategy of using private investigators (such as Glenn Mulcaire) to hack the phones of celebrities, politicians and people in the news. They did this in order to make such quasi- and occasionally completely illegal activities at one step removed from News Intl. direct employees, so giving them plausible deniablity. When that strategy blew up in their face with the conviction of Mulcaire and his in-house handler, Clive Goodman in 2003, the practice was denied by the upper management and the buck was passed down the line to the people eventually convicted. The systematic and regular use of phone tapping and email hacking was not discontinued however, despite claims by the erstwhile editors, Rebekah Brooks (née Wade) and Andy Coulson that this had happened.
> 
> What actually happened was that the tapping and hacking activities were brought back in-house. Through the dogged investigative work of the Guardian to reveal such abuses of press standards it has been revealed that in addition to PR-hungry actors and personalities, and the more newsworthy politicians, the NotW was also hacking and tapping victims and families of newsworthy crimes. With politicians and celebrities the issue could be obfuscated by referring to the publicity-mad culture of modern politics and entertainment. When the victims of crime began to be targeted such semantics could not be employed and the rest of the media began to reflect public outrage, where before there had been something of a consiracy of silence.
> 
> Now the Met and the politicians. As long ago as 2003 Rebekah Wade admitted that the NotW had paid serving police officers for information or confirmation of stories. It now appears that such payments ran into hundreds of thousands of pounds. Why it has taken until now for anyone in authority at the Met to view this as corruption is anyone's guess.
> 
> The close ties that News Intl. and successive governments have had culminated in Cameron appointing Andy Coulson as his media chief, this despite Coulson's former role as editor if the NotW and his subsequent implication the the hacking and tapping activities of the paper over what must be now more than 20 years. The Met's C-in-C also appointed another News Intl./NotW ex, Neil Wallis as his PR guru. That accounts for Sir Paul Stephenson's resignation.
> 
> How's that?
Click to expand...


That's a very fair summary. Except I specified 'facts'. When it comes to cold, hard, facts, we really don't have many. Certainly, since Wade has admitted the payments to police officers, that's pretty solid. Certainly, on the face of it, it appears that hacking was a common practice at NotW. 

But when it comes to real facts, we don't know as much as we think we know. Therein lies my point. People are accepting media speculation as fact, and it is not. 

I have repeatedly said that I am quite happy to see Brook, Murdoch and anyone else who was involved in this answer for their actions - and, if crimes were committed (as certainly appears to be the case), that they face whatever legal consequences for those actions. 

So, why is it that - because I don't accept media bullshit without question and some critical thought - I'm apparently 'defending' Murdoch. I have not written one word in defense of him... what I do is question where other people accept whatever the media tell them to accept. Unlike some, I will not allow others to form my opinions for me.


----------



## Andaluz

California Girl said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the sheer craic of it, would anyone from the left care to summarize the facts surrounding News International, the Met, and British Politicians? You need not provide links, just say - in your own words - what is happening, to who, and why.
> 
> Anyone game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems a fairly straightforward ask.
> 
> The News of the World operated a ruthless editorial strategy of using private investigators (such as Glenn Mulcaire) to hack the phones of celebrities, politicians and people in the news. They did this in order to make such quasi- and occasionally completely illegal activities at one step removed from News Intl. direct employees, so giving them plausible deniablity. When that strategy blew up in their face with the conviction of Mulcaire and his in-house handler, Clive Goodman in 2003, the practice was denied by the upper management and the buck was passed down the line to the people eventually convicted. The systematic and regular use of phone tapping and email hacking was not discontinued however, despite claims by the erstwhile editors, Rebekah Brooks (née Wade) and Andy Coulson that this had happened.
> 
> What actually happened was that the tapping and hacking activities were brought back in-house. Through the dogged investigative work of the Guardian to reveal such abuses of press standards it has been revealed that in addition to PR-hungry actors and personalities, and the more newsworthy politicians, the NotW was also hacking and tapping victims and families of newsworthy crimes. With politicians and celebrities the issue could be obfuscated by referring to the publicity-mad culture of modern politics and entertainment. When the victims of crime began to be targeted such semantics could not be employed and the rest of the media began to reflect public outrage, where before there had been something of a consiracy of silence.
> 
> Now the Met and the politicians. As long ago as 2003 Rebekah Wade admitted that the NotW had paid serving police officers for information or confirmation of stories. It now appears that such payments ran into hundreds of thousands of pounds. Why it has taken until now for anyone in authority at the Met to view this as corruption is anyone's guess.
> 
> The close ties that News Intl. and successive governments have had culminated in Cameron appointing Andy Coulson as his media chief, this despite Coulson's former role as editor if the NotW and his subsequent implication the the hacking and tapping activities of the paper over what must be now more than 20 years. The Met's C-in-C also appointed another News Intl./NotW ex, Neil Wallis as his PR guru. That accounts for Sir Paul Stephenson's resignation.
> 
> How's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a very fair summary. Except I specified 'facts'. When it comes to cold, hard, facts, we really don't have many. Certainly, since Wade has admitted the payments to police officers, that's pretty solid. Certainly, on the face of it, it appears that hacking was a common practice at NotW.
> 
> But when it comes to real facts, we don't know as much as we think we know. Therein lies my point. People are accepting media speculation as fact, and it is not.
> 
> I have repeatedly said that I am quite happy to see Brook, Murdoch and anyone else who was involved in this answer for their actions - and, if crimes were committed (as certainly appears to be the case), that they face whatever legal consequences for those actions.
> 
> So, why is it that - because I don't accept media bullshit without question and some critical thought - I'm apparently 'defending' Murdoch. I have not written one word in defense of him... what I do is question where other people accept whatever the media tell them to accept. Unlike some, I will not allow others to form my opinions for me.
Click to expand...


Well here are a few facts:

The NotW DID employ private investigators to hack phones and emails. That was proved in the 2003 court case.
Reekah Wade was the editor of the paper at the time, hence held ultimate responsibility for the actions of her staff.
Wade admitted paying police officers for information.
Murdoch has admitted and apologised for the actions of the NotW in relation to the murdered teenager Millie Dowler.
News Intl. has admitted that it hackd into the phones and emails of up to 2,000 public figures including the former Deputy Prime Minister, John Prescott.
A number of News Intl. executives, including Brooks (Wade), Wallis and Coulson have been arrested in relation to hacking and police corruption charges. This is not 'media bullshit'.


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems a fairly straightforward ask.
> 
> The News of the World operated a ruthless editorial strategy of using private investigators (such as Glenn Mulcaire) to hack the phones of celebrities, politicians and people in the news. They did this in order to make such quasi- and occasionally completely illegal activities at one step removed from News Intl. direct employees, so giving them plausible deniablity. When that strategy blew up in their face with the conviction of Mulcaire and his in-house handler, Clive Goodman in 2003, the practice was denied by the upper management and the buck was passed down the line to the people eventually convicted. The systematic and regular use of phone tapping and email hacking was not discontinued however, despite claims by the erstwhile editors, Rebekah Brooks (née Wade) and Andy Coulson that this had happened.
> 
> What actually happened was that the tapping and hacking activities were brought back in-house. Through the dogged investigative work of the Guardian to reveal such abuses of press standards it has been revealed that in addition to PR-hungry actors and personalities, and the more newsworthy politicians, the NotW was also hacking and tapping victims and families of newsworthy crimes. With politicians and celebrities the issue could be obfuscated by referring to the publicity-mad culture of modern politics and entertainment. When the victims of crime began to be targeted such semantics could not be employed and the rest of the media began to reflect public outrage, where before there had been something of a consiracy of silence.
> 
> Now the Met and the politicians. As long ago as 2003 Rebekah Wade admitted that the NotW had paid serving police officers for information or confirmation of stories. It now appears that such payments ran into hundreds of thousands of pounds. Why it has taken until now for anyone in authority at the Met to view this as corruption is anyone's guess.
> 
> The close ties that News Intl. and successive governments have had culminated in Cameron appointing Andy Coulson as his media chief, this despite Coulson's former role as editor if the NotW and his subsequent implication the the hacking and tapping activities of the paper over what must be now more than 20 years. The Met's C-in-C also appointed another News Intl./NotW ex, Neil Wallis as his PR guru. That accounts for Sir Paul Stephenson's resignation.
> 
> How's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very fair summary. Except I specified 'facts'. When it comes to cold, hard, facts, we really don't have many. Certainly, since Wade has admitted the payments to police officers, that's pretty solid. Certainly, on the face of it, it appears that hacking was a common practice at NotW.
> 
> But when it comes to real facts, we don't know as much as we think we know. Therein lies my point. People are accepting media speculation as fact, and it is not.
> 
> I have repeatedly said that I am quite happy to see Brook, Murdoch and anyone else who was involved in this answer for their actions - and, if crimes were committed (as certainly appears to be the case), that they face whatever legal consequences for those actions.
> 
> So, why is it that - because I don't accept media bullshit without question and some critical thought - I'm apparently 'defending' Murdoch. I have not written one word in defense of him... what I do is question where other people accept whatever the media tell them to accept. Unlike some, I will not allow others to form my opinions for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well here are a few facts:
> 
> The NotW DID employ private investigators to hack phones and emails. That was proved in the 2003 court case.
> Reekah Wade was the editor of the paper at the time, hence held ultimate responsibility for the actions of her staff.
> Wade admitted paying police officers for information.
> Murdoch has admitted and apologised for the actions of the NotW in relation to the murdered teenager Millie Dowler.
> News Intl. has admitted that it hackd into the phones and emails of up to 2,000 public figures including the former Deputy Prime Minister, John Prescott.
> A number of News Intl. executives, including Brooks (Wade), Wallis and Coulson have been arrested in relation to hacking and police corruption charges. This is not 'media bullshit'.
Click to expand...


Yep. One journalist and one PI have already been charged and convicted. 10 journalists have been arrested in the latest clusterfuck... plus Brooks. 
Certainly, Brooks is in the shit for bribing police officers. I suspect Murdoch will face questions on that too. It is illegal under US law to bridge foreign officials and British Police Officers are foreign officials. 

I'm not saying that the whole thing is media bullshit. What I am saying, consistently, is that - currently - we have more speculation than facts.... and we have people (on this forum) repeating speculation as fact. It is actually quite important to recognize the difference. 

And one more really important fact.... there is absolutely no allegations against Fox News... and yet, time and again, the lefties on this forum have insisted that Fox are involved. That is pathetic partisan hackery.


----------



## DavidS

California Girl said:


> I don't do spoon feeding.... mainly because when I do provide someone with decent information, they either don't know the source so don't accept it, or justify the coverage as being something that it clearly was not.



I would be more than happy to take any example you provide me with 100% seriousness. Honestly, I hear all of the crap about the media, but I don't see it. If you provide a video clip where ABC, CBS or NBC knowingly skewed a story (i.e. they presented a story in which the facts were altered in order to promote a liberal agenda), then I would be happy to publicize it on my Facebook page (3500 followers). I talk about Fox all the time on there..


----------



## Zona

Zona said:


> Damn some people will defend defend defend even though they look like fucking morons doing it.
> 
> Newspapers getting shut down.  Owners apologizing for those acts.  CFO's actually getting arrested, yet they still defend defend defend....NO MATTER WHAT.
> 
> You look like a fucking idiot here.
> 
> Bitch.
> 
> Oh and god bless.





California Girl said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murdoch's appearance before Parliament on Tuesday should be very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone ask Caligirl why murdock apologized and what did he aplogize for?
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He apologized for 'major wrongdoing' by the News of the World.
> 
> I am not privy to his innermost thoughts, but, I would suspect that he apologized because journalists in his employ committed illegal and morally reprehensible acts.
> 
> See, no one had to ask me for you.... you are perfectly at liberty to address me yourself.... unless you're scared of me. Which would be understandable.
Click to expand...




California Girl said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very fair summary. Except I specified 'facts'. When it comes to cold, hard, facts, we really don't have many. Certainly, since Wade has admitted the payments to police officers, that's pretty solid. Certainly, on the face of it, it appears that hacking was a common practice at NotW.
> 
> But when it comes to real facts, we don't know as much as we think we know. Therein lies my point. People are accepting media speculation as fact, and it is not.
> 
> I have repeatedly said that I am quite happy to see Brook, Murdoch and anyone else who was involved in this answer for their actions - and, if crimes were committed (as certainly appears to be the case), that they face whatever legal consequences for those actions.
> 
> So, why is it that - because I don't accept media bullshit without question and some critical thought - I'm apparently 'defending' Murdoch. I have not written one word in defense of him... what I do is question where other people accept whatever the media tell them to accept. Unlike some, I will not allow others to form my opinions for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here are a few facts:
> 
> The NotW DID employ private investigators to hack phones and emails. That was proved in the 2003 court case.
> Reekah Wade was the editor of the paper at the time, hence held ultimate responsibility for the actions of her staff.
> Wade admitted paying police officers for information.
> Murdoch has admitted and apologised for the actions of the NotW in relation to the murdered teenager Millie Dowler.
> News Intl. has admitted that it hackd into the phones and emails of up to 2,000 public figures including the former Deputy Prime Minister, John Prescott.
> A number of News Intl. executives, including Brooks (Wade), Wallis and Coulson have been arrested in relation to hacking and police corruption charges. This is not 'media bullshit'.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. One journalist and one PI have already been charged and convicted. 10 journalists have been arrested in the latest clusterfuck... plus Brooks.
> Certainly, Brooks is in the shit for bribing police officers. I suspect Murdoch will face questions on that too. It is illegal under US law to bridge foreign officials and British Police Officers are foreign officials.
> 
> I'm not saying that the whole thing is media bullshit. What I am saying, consistently, is that - currently - we have more speculation than facts.... and we have people (on this forum) repeating speculation as fact. It is actually quite important to recognize the difference.
> 
> And one more really important fact.... there is absolutely no allegations against Fox News... and yet, time and again, the lefties on this forum have insisted that Fox are involved. That is pathetic partisan hackery.
Click to expand...


Fox is involved because Murdock is involved.  Get it hack?


----------



## California Girl

Zona said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn some people will defend defend defend even though they look like fucking morons doing it.
> 
> Newspapers getting shut down.  Owners apologizing for those acts.  CFO's actually getting arrested, yet they still defend defend defend....NO MATTER WHAT.
> 
> You look like a fucking idiot here.
> 
> Bitch.
> 
> Oh and god bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized for 'major wrongdoing' by the News of the World.
> 
> I am not privy to his innermost thoughts, but, I would suspect that he apologized because journalists in his employ committed illegal and morally reprehensible acts.
> 
> See, no one had to ask me for you.... you are perfectly at liberty to address me yourself.... unless you're scared of me. Which would be understandable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here are a few facts:
> 
> The NotW DID employ private investigators to hack phones and emails. That was proved in the 2003 court case.
> Reekah Wade was the editor of the paper at the time, hence held ultimate responsibility for the actions of her staff.
> Wade admitted paying police officers for information.
> Murdoch has admitted and apologised for the actions of the NotW in relation to the murdered teenager Millie Dowler.
> News Intl. has admitted that it hackd into the phones and emails of up to 2,000 public figures including the former Deputy Prime Minister, John Prescott.
> A number of News Intl. executives, including Brooks (Wade), Wallis and Coulson have been arrested in relation to hacking and police corruption charges. This is not 'media bullshit'.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. One journalist and one PI have already been charged and convicted. 10 journalists have been arrested in the latest clusterfuck... plus Brooks.
> Certainly, Brooks is in the shit for bribing police officers. I suspect Murdoch will face questions on that too. It is illegal under US law to bridge foreign officials and British Police Officers are foreign officials.
> 
> I'm not saying that the whole thing is media bullshit. What I am saying, consistently, is that - currently - we have more speculation than facts.... and we have people (on this forum) repeating speculation as fact. It is actually quite important to recognize the difference.
> 
> And one more really important fact.... there is absolutely no allegations against Fox News... and yet, time and again, the lefties on this forum have insisted that Fox are involved. That is pathetic partisan hackery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox is involved because Murdock is involved.  Get it hack?
Click to expand...


No, actually, I don't. I don't see that Fox are guilty of anything. I do get that idiots on the left want Fox to be guilty but, so far, there has not even been an allegation of any wrong doing by anyone at Fox. I do get that the left see some opportunity to destroy a media outlet that they feel threatened by.... and I find that funny.


----------



## Zona

California Girl said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn some people will defend defend defend even though they look like fucking morons doing it.
> 
> Newspapers getting shut down.  Owners apologizing for those acts.  CFO's actually getting arrested, yet they still defend defend defend....NO MATTER WHAT.
> 
> You look like a fucking idiot here.
> 
> Bitch.
> 
> Oh and god bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. One journalist and one PI have already been charged and convicted. 10 journalists have been arrested in the latest clusterfuck... plus Brooks.
> Certainly, Brooks is in the shit for bribing police officers. I suspect Murdoch will face questions on that too. It is illegal under US law to bridge foreign officials and British Police Officers are foreign officials.
> 
> I'm not saying that the whole thing is media bullshit. What I am saying, consistently, is that - currently - we have more speculation than facts.... and we have people (on this forum) repeating speculation as fact. It is actually quite important to recognize the difference.
> 
> And one more really important fact.... there is absolutely no allegations against Fox News... and yet, time and again, the lefties on this forum have insisted that Fox are involved. That is pathetic partisan hackery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox is involved because Murdock is involved.  Get it hack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually, I don't. I don't see that Fox are guilty of anything. I do get that idiots on the left want Fox to be guilty but, so far, there has not even been an allegation of any wrong doing by anyone at Fox. I do get that the left see some opportunity to destroy a media outlet that they feel threatened by.... and I find that funny.
Click to expand...


Well, lets see who gets arrested becuase of this Fox owning ass.  His ideology and practices oozes Fox.


----------



## California Girl

Zona said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is involved because Murdock is involved.  Get it hack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually, I don't. I don't see that Fox are guilty of anything. I do get that idiots on the left want Fox to be guilty but, so far, there has not even been an allegation of any wrong doing by anyone at Fox. I do get that the left see some opportunity to destroy a media outlet that they feel threatened by.... and I find that funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, lets see who gets arrested becuase of this Fox owning ass.  His ideology and practices oozes Fox.
Click to expand...


No one from Fox has been implicated, named, or even a vague suggestion (except from idiots on message boards getting all hyper while totally ignoring the facts) So,Yea, do let me know when someone who works for Fox News is CHARGED. Cuz, in this country, being arrested is not a guilty verdict.... well, not to anyone except the very stupid.


----------



## Andaluz

California Girl said:


> Yep. One journalist and one PI have already been charged and convicted. 10 journalists have been arrested in the latest clusterfuck... plus Brooks.
> Certainly, Brooks is in the shit for bribing police officers. I suspect Murdoch will face questions on that too. It is illegal under US law to bridge foreign officials and British Police Officers are foreign officials.
> 
> I'm not saying that the whole thing is media bullshit. What I am saying, consistently, is that - currently - we have more speculation than facts.... and we have people (on this forum) repeating speculation as fact. It is actually quite important to recognize the difference.
> 
> And one more really important fact.... there is absolutely no allegations against Fox News... and yet, time and again, the lefties on this forum have insisted that Fox are involved. That is pathetic partisan hackery.



It is indeed very premature to bring Fox News specifically into this story. I haven't read anything conclusive linking FNC to the NotW scandal. I have read speculation about the hacking of 9/11 victims phones, but so far it's just that, speculation. As a committed 'leftie', and a former Murdoch employee, I'm delighted to see that the gutter journalistic activities of New Intl. are finally being exposed, but to extrapolate the activities of one arm of the organisation to the rest seems premature at best. 

Sky News, the UK Murdoch news channel has not been implicated at all and, as far as I am aware, operates to much, much higher standards of journalistic ethics than their colleagure on the other side of London do. Why? Because they have to. UK broadcasting media is held to far, far higher regulatory requirements than the self-policing print media. A proper code of ethical standards, properly and independently enforced is, far from being any kind of censorship, the best way to guarantee that the excesses of tabloid journalism are maintained.


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. One journalist and one PI have already been charged and convicted. 10 journalists have been arrested in the latest clusterfuck... plus Brooks.
> Certainly, Brooks is in the shit for bribing police officers. I suspect Murdoch will face questions on that too. It is illegal under US law to bridge foreign officials and British Police Officers are foreign officials.
> 
> I'm not saying that the whole thing is media bullshit. What I am saying, consistently, is that - currently - we have more speculation than facts.... and we have people (on this forum) repeating speculation as fact. It is actually quite important to recognize the difference.
> 
> And one more really important fact.... there is absolutely no allegations against Fox News... and yet, time and again, the lefties on this forum have insisted that Fox are involved. That is pathetic partisan hackery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed very premature to bring Fox News specifically into this story. I haven't read anything conclusive linking FNC to the NotW scandal. I have read speculation about the hacking of 9/11 victims phones, but so far it's just that, speculation. As a committed 'leftie', and a former Murdoch employee, I'm delighted to see that the gutter journalistic activities of New Intl. are finally being exposed, but to extrapolate the activities of one arm of the organisation to the rest seems premature at best.
> 
> Sky News, the UK Murdoch news channel has not been implicated at all and, as far as I am aware, operates to much, much higher standards of journalistic ethics than their colleagure on the other side of London do. Why? Because they have to. UK broadcasting media is held to far, far higher regulatory requirements than the self-policing print media. A proper code of ethical standards, properly and independently enforced is, far from being any kind of censorship, the best way to guarantee that the excesses of tabloid journalism are maintained.
Click to expand...


I certainly didn't shed any tears for the NotW. Gawd awful rag. 

The only people linking Fox News to this scandal are left wing idiots. Even the supposed claim from the anonymous ex-cop did not mention Fox News. 'He', assuming 'he' exists, said it was NotW journalists. But he also claims he was 'besieged' by journalists. I would want to see something far more substantial than an untraceable quote from an anonymous source before I took that as anything significant. 

Bear in mind, that 'gutter journalistic activities of News Int' includes the Sunday Times, one of Britain's most respected newspapers... for good reason. They are an excellent paper. And very balanced. 

I think that some people on the left are just a tad overly excited about the thought of 'destroying Murdoch, and Fox News'. Facts seem to be becoming irrelevant in their haste to hang people. 

Sky News is actually a well respected outlet... Frankly, I find them more balanced than the BBC - but even the BBC recognizes that it 'leans left'. 

Brooks has now been released from police custody. No charges as yet. 

The other really interesting part of this case is that it will, probably, reach much further than News Int. Other tabloids, not owned by Murdoch, are also in the firing line. The only reason they have gotten away with it so far is the hysteria surrounding Murdoch and Brooks. 

FYI: speculation in the UK is that James Murdoch will be next in line to be hauled in for questioning by the police. That should be a fun one.   The left will love that! They'll have him charged, tried and convicted before the ink is dry on his statement.


----------



## Andaluz

California Girl said:


> I certainly didn't shed any tears for the NotW. Gawd awful rag.
> 
> The only people linking Fox News to this scandal are left wing idiots. Even the supposed claim from the anonymous ex-cop did not mention Fox News. 'He', assuming 'he' exists, said it was NotW journalists. But he also claims he was 'besieged' by journalists. I would want to see something far more substantial than an untraceable quote from an anonymous source before I took that as anything significant.
> 
> Bear in mind, that 'gutter journalistic activities of News Int' includes the Sunday Times, one of Britain's most respected newspapers... for good reason. They are an excellent paper. And very balanced.
> 
> I think that some people on the left are just a tad overly excited about the thought of 'destroying Murdoch, and Fox News'. Facts seem to be becoming irrelevant in their haste to hang people.
> 
> Sky News is actually a well respected outlet... Frankly, I find them more balanced than the BBC - but even the BBC recognizes that it 'leans left'.
> 
> Brooks has now been released from police custody. No charges as yet.
> 
> The other really interesting part of this case is that it will, probably, reach much further than News Int. Other tabloids, not owned by Murdoch, are also in the firing line. The only reason they have gotten away with it so far is the hysteria surrounding Murdoch and Brooks.
> 
> FYI: speculation in the UK is that James Murdoch will be next in line to be hauled in for questioning by the police. That should be a fun one.   The left will love that! They'll have him charged, tried and convicted before the ink is dry on his statement.



The Sunday Times *is* implicated in this scandal, from no less a source than former PM, Gordon Brown.

BBC News - Brown in ferocious Commons attack on News International


----------



## California Girl

Polk said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad Fox was able to get the real truth out there, fair and balanced you know, that the News of the World is the victim in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just read the comments on some of the related stories on Fox News website. Interesting how some people can be so totally and completely wrong about what is actually happening.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nonhater2010   6 minutes ago in reply to urdisturbed
> Eww.  What kind of a person would do that kind of thing?  And then they put in different messages and deleted others so the parents would think the poor girl was still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where the hell did this 'nonhater' get that idea from? Cuz it hasn't been reported in the UK media. See, that's the problem with this kind of thing.... people make shit up. Like the Guardian making shit up about The Sun hacking former PM Brown's phone. And people still believe that, even though the Guardian withdrew the accusation and apologized for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That person was somewhat misinformed, but the general idea is true. NotW did delete messages, which resulted in the voicemail not being full, which causes the parents and police to think the girl may still be alive.
Click to expand...


He claimed....



> (Snipped)... they put in different messages and deleted others so the parents would think the poor girl was still alive.



Firstly, they did not 'put in different messages'. They deleted messages left by her family and friends. But they did that to make room for more messages for them to hack and listen to. 

He then claims they did this 'so that the parents would think the poor girl was still alive'. There is absolutely no claim - or even speculation that anyone deliberately tried to make the parents think she was alive. 

It is, in short, bullshit. The basic facts are there - but he has twisted those facts beyond truth and into bullshit.


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly didn't shed any tears for the NotW. Gawd awful rag.
> 
> The only people linking Fox News to this scandal are left wing idiots. Even the supposed claim from the anonymous ex-cop did not mention Fox News. 'He', assuming 'he' exists, said it was NotW journalists. But he also claims he was 'besieged' by journalists. I would want to see something far more substantial than an untraceable quote from an anonymous source before I took that as anything significant.
> 
> Bear in mind, that 'gutter journalistic activities of News Int' includes the Sunday Times, one of Britain's most respected newspapers... for good reason. They are an excellent paper. And very balanced.
> 
> I think that some people on the left are just a tad overly excited about the thought of 'destroying Murdoch, and Fox News'. Facts seem to be becoming irrelevant in their haste to hang people.
> 
> Sky News is actually a well respected outlet... Frankly, I find them more balanced than the BBC - but even the BBC recognizes that it 'leans left'.
> 
> Brooks has now been released from police custody. No charges as yet.
> 
> The other really interesting part of this case is that it will, probably, reach much further than News Int. Other tabloids, not owned by Murdoch, are also in the firing line. The only reason they have gotten away with it so far is the hysteria surrounding Murdoch and Brooks.
> 
> FYI: speculation in the UK is that James Murdoch will be next in line to be hauled in for questioning by the police. That should be a fun one.   The left will love that! They'll have him charged, tried and convicted before the ink is dry on his statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sunday Times *is* implicated in this scandal, from no less a source than former PM, Gordon Brown.
> 
> BBC News - Brown in ferocious Commons attack on News International
Click to expand...


Yea, and Gordon also claimed the Sun hacked his phone and published information about his kid's illness. Did not happen. Brown is on a crusade. No less a source....


----------



## Andaluz

California Girl said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly didn't shed any tears for the NotW. Gawd awful rag.
> 
> The only people linking Fox News to this scandal are left wing idiots. Even the supposed claim from the anonymous ex-cop did not mention Fox News. 'He', assuming 'he' exists, said it was NotW journalists. But he also claims he was 'besieged' by journalists. I would want to see something far more substantial than an untraceable quote from an anonymous source before I took that as anything significant.
> 
> Bear in mind, that 'gutter journalistic activities of News Int' includes the Sunday Times, one of Britain's most respected newspapers... for good reason. They are an excellent paper. And very balanced.
> 
> I think that some people on the left are just a tad overly excited about the thought of 'destroying Murdoch, and Fox News'. Facts seem to be becoming irrelevant in their haste to hang people.
> 
> Sky News is actually a well respected outlet... Frankly, I find them more balanced than the BBC - but even the BBC recognizes that it 'leans left'.
> 
> Brooks has now been released from police custody. No charges as yet.
> 
> The other really interesting part of this case is that it will, probably, reach much further than News Int. Other tabloids, not owned by Murdoch, are also in the firing line. The only reason they have gotten away with it so far is the hysteria surrounding Murdoch and Brooks.
> 
> FYI: speculation in the UK is that James Murdoch will be next in line to be hauled in for questioning by the police. That should be a fun one.   The left will love that! They'll have him charged, tried and convicted before the ink is dry on his statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sunday Times *is* implicated in this scandal, from no less a source than former PM, Gordon Brown.
> 
> BBC News - Brown in ferocious Commons attack on News International
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, and Gordon also claimed the Sun hacked his phone and published information about his kid's illness. Did not happen. Brown is on a crusade. No less a source....
Click to expand...


Gordon Brown may be many things, several of them negative, but a 'crusader' he is not, and has never been. He was not a popular PM but has never been accused of unethical behaviour. FWIW it was *not* Brown who claimed The Sun hacked his son's medical records, it was The Guardian, who retracted the claim and apologised less than 24 hours after it made it. It has taken News Intl. 8 years to admit to the extent of their poor journalism.


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sunday Times *is* implicated in this scandal, from no less a source than former PM, Gordon Brown.
> 
> BBC News - Brown in ferocious Commons attack on News International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, and Gordon also claimed the Sun hacked his phone and published information about his kid's illness. Did not happen. Brown is on a crusade. No less a source....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gordon Brown may be many things, several of them negative, but a 'crusader' he is not, and has never been. He was not a popular PM but has never been accused of unethical behaviour. FWIW it was *not* Brown who claimed The Sun hacked his son's medical records, it was The Guardian, who retracted the claim and apologised less than 24 hours after it made it. It has taken News Intl. 8 years to admit to the extent of their poor journalism.
Click to expand...


My point.... we just don't know enough to make many informed judgements. Idiot hacks on the left think I'm 'defending' Mudoch. I have never defended him.... or anyone else involved.... what I have done is challenged people who repeat speculation as fact.


----------



## Andaluz

California Girl said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, and Gordon also claimed the Sun hacked his phone and published information about his kid's illness. Did not happen. Brown is on a crusade. No less a source....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon Brown may be many things, several of them negative, but a 'crusader' he is not, and has never been. He was not a popular PM but has never been accused of unethical behaviour. FWIW it was *not* Brown who claimed The Sun hacked his son's medical records, it was The Guardian, who retracted the claim and apologised less than 24 hours after it made it. It has taken News Intl. 8 years to admit to the extent of their poor journalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point.... we just don't know enough to make many informed judgements. Idiot hacks on the left think I'm 'defending' Mudoch. I have never defended him.... or anyone else involved.... what I have done is challenged people who repeat speculation as fact.
Click to expand...


I understand that, but such hackery is hardly the preserve of the Left. Look at the reaction from the Right to the Dominique Strauss-Kahn issue. They had him tried, convicted and sentenced before he'd even appeared in court. And we know how that has worked out. Everyone who jumps to conclusions is going to be proved wrong as often as they are proved right.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> I think FoxNews found a way to silence themselves!



Really?

How is that?



> Who's going to respect a "news" organization the hires Glenn Beck and hacks the phones of 13 year old kidnap victims and dead soldiers.



Fox news hacked the phone of a 13 year old?

Oh, I get it - you're just lying to smear the hated opposition.

Like most of what you post, there is no truth at all to your claim.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> [q
> Yet.




So you admit that you're lying through your fucking teeth, then.

Such is the way of fascist democrats.


----------



## California Girl

Uncensored2008 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think FoxNews found a way to silence themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> How is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to respect a "news" organization the hires Glenn Beck and hacks the phones of 13 year old kidnap victims and dead soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox news hacked the phone of a 13 year old?
> 
> Oh, I get it - you're just lying to smear the hated opposition.
> 
> Like most of what you post, there is no truth at all to your claim.
Click to expand...


That's the morality of the left. They will lie about dead kids and dead soldiers.... just to score partisan points. 

Disgusting, don't you think?


----------



## Uncensored2008

California Girl said:


> I suggest we bookmark Chrissie's prediction about Fox News being 'finished' and see whether, this time next year, it has come true. I'll bet not.



The only way Fox would be "finished" is if Dear Leader sends troops in to shut them down.

Even if Murdoch is destroyed financially, Fox will simply be sold. It is the most profitable news service in the nation. It would take about 5 minutes for the sale to go through.


----------



## Uncensored2008

DavidS said:


> I dunno. If you had a family member that was killed on 9/11 and if someone hacked into your dead family member's cell phone and listened to messages between you and your family member, wouldn't you want them investigated? It's a violation of our constitutional rights - whether alive or dead.



What if they dug up the body and did experiments on them?

Because there is precisely the same amount of evidence supporting both claims - which is zero.

You shameless demagogues have not restraint, no ethics and no dignity.


----------



## California Girl

Uncensored2008 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest we bookmark Chrissie's prediction about Fox News being 'finished' and see whether, this time next year, it has come true. I'll bet not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way Fox would be "finished" is if Dear Leader sends troops in to shut them down.
> 
> Even if Murdoch is destroyed financially, Fox will simply be sold. It is the most profitable news service in the nation. It would take about 5 minutes for the sale to go through.
Click to expand...


Yea, I'd say it's a pretty solid investment. 

I'm entertained at the total lack of understanding by many about what is actually going on.

And.... the Met lost another senior police officer today. AC Yates resigned. Shame. This has got to be very bad for morale in the Force.


----------



## Colin

Hilarious how some in this thread seem to want Fox closed down on the basis of what happened at a British newspaper. And these same people are the first to scream freedom of speech in other circumstances. What's difficult to understand here? If a crime has been committed you go after the perps. You hunt them out and punish them. You don't close down the fucking organisation! And since when has a free press been a bad thing!


----------



## Uncensored2008

California Girl said:


> Yea, I'd say it's a pretty solid investment.
> 
> I'm entertained at the total lack of understanding by many about what is actually going on.
> 
> And.... the Met lost another senior police officer today. AC Yates resigned. Shame. This has got to be very bad for morale in the Force.



This is shaping up as more of an indictment of the British press, than of Murdoch. Clearly this kind of crap is very widespread.

Good that arrests are starting, these acts should be taken seriously and punished to the full extent of the law.


----------



## California Girl

Uncensored2008 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I'd say it's a pretty solid investment.
> 
> I'm entertained at the total lack of understanding by many about what is actually going on.
> 
> And.... the Met lost another senior police officer today. AC Yates resigned. Shame. This has got to be very bad for morale in the Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is shaping up as more of an indictment of the British press, than of Murdoch. Clearly this kind of crap is very widespread.
> 
> Good that arrests are starting, these acts should be taken seriously and punished to the full extent of the law.
Click to expand...


It is. It just happens to be News Int in the spotlight.... at the moment. But, police investigations will probably spread out to papers outside of that company.


----------



## California Girl

Uncensored2008 said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. If you had a family member that was killed on 9/11 and if someone hacked into your dead family member's cell phone and listened to messages between you and your family member, wouldn't you want them investigated? It's a violation of our constitutional rights - whether alive or dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they dug up the body and did experiments on them?
> 
> Because there is precisely the same amount of evidence supporting both claims - which is zero.
> 
> You shameless demagogues have not restraint, no ethics and no dignity.
Click to expand...


Yep. Many of the left have abandoned morals for the sake of political point scoring. Nothing is more important... not the dead of 9-11, not our dead war heroes, and not a murdered child. Seriously, these people are sick. 

With no evidence whatsoever they have created a drama using the victims of 9-11 as a weapon against Fox news.


----------



## Andaluz

Colin said:


> If a crime has been committed you go after the perps. You hunt them out and punish them. You don't close down the fucking organisation! And since when has a free press been a bad thing!



If the 'perps' are the organisation (there's such a thing as collective responsability and institutionalised malpractice) then you shut it down. The IRA was banned in the UK not just because of the actions of one or two individuals, but because of the collective action of the whole. It now emerges that the entire culture of the NotW was rotten, from the Fake Sheikh to Glenn Mulcaire to Rebekah Wade.



Colin said:


> And since when has a free press been a bad thing!


Since when has the press been free, and not the toy-thing of power-hungry plutocrats?


----------



## Andaluz

Uncensored2008 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I'd say it's a pretty solid investment.
> 
> I'm entertained at the total lack of understanding by many about what is actually going on.
> 
> And.... the Met lost another senior police officer today. AC Yates resigned. Shame. This has got to be very bad for morale in the Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is shaping up as more of an indictment of the British press, than of Murdoch. Clearly this kind of crap is very widespread.
> 
> Good that arrests are starting, these acts should be taken seriously and punished to the full extent of the law.
Click to expand...


Since Murdoch titles account for about 30% of all UK newspaper sales, they are pretty much the same thing. What is really stretching to breaking point is the culture of press self-regulation - or rather, the lack of it. Statutory regulation is required, and quickly.


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a crime has been committed you go after the perps. You hunt them out and punish them. You don't close down the fucking organisation! And since when has a free press been a bad thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the 'perps' are the organisation (there's such a thing as collective responsability and institutionalised malpractice) then you shut it down. The IRA was banned in the UK not just because of the actions of one or two individuals, but because of the collective action of the whole. It now emerges that the entire culture of the NotW was rotten, from the Fake Sheikh to Glenn Mulcaire to Rebekah Wade.
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since when has a free press been a bad thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when has the press been free, and not the toy-thing of power-hungry plutocrats?
Click to expand...


Do you know where the accusation of Fox News hacking the phones of victims of 9-11 came from?


----------



## Andaluz

California Girl said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. If you had a family member that was killed on 9/11 and if someone hacked into your dead family member's cell phone and listened to messages between you and your family member, wouldn't you want them investigated? It's a violation of our constitutional rights - whether alive or dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they dug up the body and did experiments on them?
> 
> Because there is precisely the same amount of evidence supporting both claims - which is zero.
> 
> You shameless demagogues have not restraint, no ethics and no dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Many of the left have abandoned morals for the sake of political point scoring. Nothing is more important... not the dead of 9-11, not our dead war heroes, and not a murdered child. Seriously, these people are sick.
> 
> With no evidence whatsoever they have created a drama using the victims of 9-11 as a weapon against Fox news.
Click to expand...


What will be your reaction if it is proved that FNC has indeed been hacking the families of 9-11 victims? Will you still be blaming the Left for political point-scoring. It appears that you are engaging in exactly that behaviour right here.

The original allegations came from The Daily Mirror, but were deemed serious enough for the FBI to launch an investigation. You know, many of us are keeping up with this topic just as carefully as you are.


----------



## DavidS

Uncensored2008 said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. If you had a family member that was killed on 9/11 and if someone hacked into your dead family member's cell phone and listened to messages between you and your family member, wouldn't you want them investigated? It's a violation of our constitutional rights - whether alive or dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they dug up the body and did experiments on them?
> 
> Because there is precisely the same amount of evidence supporting both claims - which is zero.
> 
> You shameless demagogues have not restraint, no ethics and no dignity.
Click to expand...


If there was no evidence supporting the fact that Murdoch's papers hacked illegally into cell phones on 9/11 victims and other victims, then why did he fold the UK's largest circulation paper, back out of a multi billion dollar media deal, take out full page ads in every single UK paper apologizing for everything and agree to testify, albeit reluctantly, in front of British Parliament? Also, why have two people from Socttland Yard resigned and why have his closest corporate allies, including the Publisher of the Wall Street Journal, resigned? In addition, one of his corporate allies was arrested yesterday! 

For no evidence, this sure is a lot of weird behavior of none of this stuff actually happened....

But you're most likely a Christian Conservative and you most likely go to Church every Sunday so you're used to rejecting facts and believing in fairy tales....


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if they dug up the body and did experiments on them?
> 
> Because there is precisely the same amount of evidence supporting both claims - which is zero.
> 
> You shameless demagogues have not restraint, no ethics and no dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Many of the left have abandoned morals for the sake of political point scoring. Nothing is more important... not the dead of 9-11, not our dead war heroes, and not a murdered child. Seriously, these people are sick.
> 
> With no evidence whatsoever they have created a drama using the victims of 9-11 as a weapon against Fox news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What will be your reaction if it is proved that FNC has indeed been hacking the families of 9-11 victims? Will you still be blaming the Left for political point-scoring. It appears that you are engaging in exactly that behaviour right here.
Click to expand...


Nope, I would happily see anyone responsible sent to prison. And I don't care what organization they are from. 

My problem is that, try as I might (and I really have), I cannot find one source.


----------



## California Girl

DavidS said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. If you had a family member that was killed on 9/11 and if someone hacked into your dead family member's cell phone and listened to messages between you and your family member, wouldn't you want them investigated? It's a violation of our constitutional rights - whether alive or dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they dug up the body and did experiments on them?
> 
> Because there is precisely the same amount of evidence supporting both claims - which is zero.
> 
> You shameless demagogues have not restraint, no ethics and no dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there was no evidence supporting the fact that Murdoch's papers hacked illegally into cell phones on 9/11 victims and other victims, then why did he fold the UK's largest circulation paper, back out of a multi billion dollar media deal, take out full page ads in every single UK paper apologizing for everything and agree to testify, albeit reluctantly, in front of British Parliament? Also, why have two people from Socttland Yard resigned and why have his closest corporate allies, including the Publisher of the Wall Street Journal, resigned? In addition, one of his corporate allies was arrested yesterday!
> 
> For no evidence, this sure is a lot of weird behavior of none of this stuff actually happened....
> 
> But you're most likely a Christian Conservative and you most likely go to Church every Sunday so you're used to rejecting facts and believing in fairy tales....
Click to expand...


Wait.

What?

You actually think that they shut NotW because they hacked the phones of victims of 9-11?

Really?


----------



## Andaluz

DavidS said:


> If there was no evidence supporting the fact that Murdoch's papers hacked illegally into cell phones on 9/11 victims and other victims, then why did he fold the UK's largest circulation paper, back out of a multi billion dollar media deal, take out full page ads in every single UK paper apologizing for everything and agree to testify, albeit reluctantly, in front of British Parliament? Also, why have two people from Socttland Yard resigned and why have his closest corporate allies, including the Publisher of the Wall Street Journal, resigned? In addition, one of his corporate allies was arrested yesterday!



If you're following this story closely you'll see that hacking the phones of 9/11 victims has had no part to play whatsoever in the closure of the NotW. That is not an issue because the NotW has not been accused of doing any such thing. What it* has* been accused of is of hacking into the voice-mail of Millie Dowler, a teenage murder victim in one of the highest-profile crimes of recent years. Please don't conflate issues of FNC with News Intl. until there is some evidence to link them. Common ownership does not constitute evidence of collusion or conspiracy.


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was no evidence supporting the fact that Murdoch's papers hacked illegally into cell phones on 9/11 victims and other victims, then why did he fold the UK's largest circulation paper, back out of a multi billion dollar media deal, take out full page ads in every single UK paper apologizing for everything and agree to testify, albeit reluctantly, in front of British Parliament? Also, why have two people from Socttland Yard resigned and why have his closest corporate allies, including the Publisher of the Wall Street Journal, resigned? In addition, one of his corporate allies was arrested yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're following this story closely you'll see that hacking the phones of 9/11 victims has had nothing whatsoever to influence the closure of the NotW. That is not an issue because the NotW has not ben accused of doing that. What it has been accused of is of hacking into the voice-mail of Millie Dowler, a teenage murder victim in one of the highest-profile crimes of recent years. Please don't conflate issues of FNC with News Intl. until there is some evidence to link them. Common ownership does not constitute evidence of collusion or conspiracy.
Click to expand...




My main issue with this whole 'hacking the phones of the victims of 9-11' thing is that I cannot find an actual source. There's a whole bunch of media reporting it, and internet chatter... but where the hell is the actual source? Does anyone have an actual source for the original accusation?


----------



## Andaluz

California Girl said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was no evidence supporting the fact that Murdoch's papers hacked illegally into cell phones on 9/11 victims and other victims, then why did he fold the UK's largest circulation paper, back out of a multi billion dollar media deal, take out full page ads in every single UK paper apologizing for everything and agree to testify, albeit reluctantly, in front of British Parliament? Also, why have two people from Socttland Yard resigned and why have his closest corporate allies, including the Publisher of the Wall Street Journal, resigned? In addition, one of his corporate allies was arrested yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're following this story closely you'll see that hacking the phones of 9/11 victims has had nothing whatsoever to influence the closure of the NotW. That is not an issue because the NotW has not ben accused of doing that. What it has been accused of is of hacking into the voice-mail of Millie Dowler, a teenage murder victim in one of the highest-profile crimes of recent years. Please don't conflate issues of FNC with News Intl. until there is some evidence to link them. Common ownership does not constitute evidence of collusion or conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main issue with this whole 'hacking the phones of the victims of 9-11' thing is that I cannot find an actual source. There's a whole bunch of media reporting it, and internet chatter... but where the hell is the actual source? Does anyone have an actual source for the original accusation?
Click to expand...


Well, undoubtedly The Daily Mirror had a source, 


> The decision to investigate was made after US Representative Peter King, a Republican, wrote to FBI Director Robert Mueller demanding an investigation, said the official.



but I very much doubt they're going to reveal it. Protection of sources is one of the few journalistic ethics that seems to be closely followed these days.


----------



## Colin

Andaluz said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was no evidence supporting the fact that Murdoch's papers hacked illegally into cell phones on 9/11 victims and other victims, then why did he fold the UK's largest circulation paper, back out of a multi billion dollar media deal, take out full page ads in every single UK paper apologizing for everything and agree to testify, albeit reluctantly, in front of British Parliament? Also, why have two people from Socttland Yard resigned and why have his closest corporate allies, including the Publisher of the Wall Street Journal, resigned? In addition, one of his corporate allies was arrested yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're following this story closely you'll see that hacking the phones of 9/11 victims has had no part to play whatsoever in the closure of the NotW. That is not an issue because the NotW has not been accused of doing any such thing. What it* has* been accused of is of hacking into the voice-mail of Millie Dowler, a teenage murder victim in one of the highest-profile crimes of recent years. Please don't conflate issues of FNC with News Intl. until there is some evidence to link them. Common ownership does not constitute evidence of collusion or conspiracy.
Click to expand...


By now, you will have gathered that facts like that don't matter to some partisan hacks who post here. Everything is spun into left right politics which are used to batter each other over the head with. Facts and truth? Lol! They're immaterial.


----------



## roth30

California Girl said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was no evidence supporting the fact that Murdoch's papers hacked illegally into cell phones on 9/11 victims and other victims, then why did he fold the UK's largest circulation paper, back out of a multi billion dollar media deal, take out full page ads in every single UK paper apologizing for everything and agree to testify, albeit reluctantly, in front of British Parliament? Also, why have two people from Socttland Yard resigned and why have his closest corporate allies, including the Publisher of the Wall Street Journal, resigned? In addition, one of his corporate allies was arrested yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're following this story closely you'll see that hacking the phones of 9/11 victims has had nothing whatsoever to influence the closure of the NotW. That is not an issue because the NotW has not ben accused of doing that. What it has been accused of is of hacking into the voice-mail of Millie Dowler, a teenage murder victim in one of the highest-profile crimes of recent years. Please don't conflate issues of FNC with News Intl. until there is some evidence to link them. Common ownership does not constitute evidence of collusion or conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main issue with this whole 'hacking the phones of the victims of 9-11' thing is that I cannot find an actual source. There's a whole bunch of media reporting it, and internet chatter... but where the hell is the actual source? Does anyone have an actual source for the original accusation?
Click to expand...


Now before you have a go and i now you will have all ready seen it. But the very first allegations where made in the Mirror. As for any evidence there is none its just states from sources that a New York cop was approached for information. Its this report that as kicked of the FBI investigation.

Cant post link but search for mirror 9/11 victims hacked. Was an article on 11/7/11

New update Metropolitan Police Assistant Commissioner John Yates resigns. We will have no one left soon to run police lol.


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're following this story closely you'll see that hacking the phones of 9/11 victims has had nothing whatsoever to influence the closure of the NotW. That is not an issue because the NotW has not ben accused of doing that. What it has been accused of is of hacking into the voice-mail of Millie Dowler, a teenage murder victim in one of the highest-profile crimes of recent years. Please don't conflate issues of FNC with News Intl. until there is some evidence to link them. Common ownership does not constitute evidence of collusion or conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main issue with this whole 'hacking the phones of the victims of 9-11' thing is that I cannot find an actual source. There's a whole bunch of media reporting it, and internet chatter... but where the hell is the actual source? Does anyone have an actual source for the original accusation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, undoubtedly The Daily Mirror had a source,
> 
> 
> 
> The decision to investigate was made after US Representative Peter King, a Republican, wrote to FBI Director Robert Mueller demanding an investigation, said the official.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but I very much doubt they're going to reveal it. Protection of sources is one of the few journalistic ethics that seems to be closely followed these days.
Click to expand...


Thanks for that.... I was honestly looking for the original story, the one about the mysterious 'NYC cop' who claims to have been 'besieged' by journalists. 

I'm skeptical about the Mirror - they are in direct competition with The Sun and the NotW as was... so they have an agenda to cast doubt on News Int. (And, there are rumors that The Mirror has, itself, come under suspicion.) 

This is where I have a problem.... where the hell did the story come from?


----------



## California Girl

roth30 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're following this story closely you'll see that hacking the phones of 9/11 victims has had nothing whatsoever to influence the closure of the NotW. That is not an issue because the NotW has not ben accused of doing that. What it has been accused of is of hacking into the voice-mail of Millie Dowler, a teenage murder victim in one of the highest-profile crimes of recent years. Please don't conflate issues of FNC with News Intl. until there is some evidence to link them. Common ownership does not constitute evidence of collusion or conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main issue with this whole 'hacking the phones of the victims of 9-11' thing is that I cannot find an actual source. There's a whole bunch of media reporting it, and internet chatter... but where the hell is the actual source? Does anyone have an actual source for the original accusation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now before you have a go and i now you will have all ready seen it. But the very first allegations where made in the Mirror. As for any evidence there is none its just states from sources that a New York cop was approached for information. Its this report that as kicked of the FBI investigation.
> 
> Cant post link but search for mirror 9/11 victims hacked. Was an article on 11/7/11
> 
> New update Metropolitan Police Assistant Commissioner John Yates resigns. We will have no one left soon to run police lol.
Click to expand...


And that's my real issue. Who the hell is this NYC cop? And why are the media not getting interviews with him? He could make a fortune out of this.


----------



## roth30

California Girl said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main issue with this whole 'hacking the phones of the victims of 9-11' thing is that I cannot find an actual source. There's a whole bunch of media reporting it, and internet chatter... but where the hell is the actual source? Does anyone have an actual source for the original accusation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I very much doubt they're going to reveal it. Protection of sources is one of the few journalistic ethics that seems to be closely followed these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.... I was honestly looking for the original story, the one about the mysterious 'NYC cop' who claims to have been 'besieged' by journalists.
> 
> I'm skeptical about the Mirror - they are in direct competition with The Sun and the NotW as was... so they have an agenda to cast doubt on News Int. (And, there are rumors that The Mirror has, itself, come under suspicion.)
> 
> This is where I have a problem.... where the hell did the story come from?
Click to expand...


This is from the original article in the Mirror. As you can see does not really say much.



The pair chatted behind closed doors as a former New York cop made the 9/11 hacking claim. He alleged he was contacted by News of the World journalists who said they would pay him to retrieve the private phone records of the dead.

Now working as a private *investigator, the ex-officer claimed reporters wanted the victims phone numbers and details of the calls they had made and received in the days leading up to the atrocity.

A source said: This investigator is used by a lot of journalists in America and he recently told me that he was asked to hack into the 9/11 victims private phone data. He said that the journalists asked him to access records showing the calls that had been made to and from the mobile phones belonging to the victims and their *relatives.

His presumption was that they wanted the information so they could hack into the *relevant voicemails, just like it has been shown they have done in the UK. The PI said he had to turn the job down. He knew how insensitive such research would be, and how bad it would look.

The investigator said the *journalists seemed particularly interested in getting the phone records belonging to the British victims of the attacks.


----------



## California Girl

roth30 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I very much doubt they're going to reveal it. Protection of sources is one of the few journalistic ethics that seems to be closely followed these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.... I was honestly looking for the original story, the one about the mysterious 'NYC cop' who claims to have been 'besieged' by journalists.
> 
> I'm skeptical about the Mirror - they are in direct competition with The Sun and the NotW as was... so they have an agenda to cast doubt on News Int. (And, there are rumors that The Mirror has, itself, come under suspicion.)
> 
> This is where I have a problem.... where the hell did the story come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is from the original article in the Mirror. As you can see does not really say much.
> 
> 
> 
> The pair chatted behind closed doors as a former New York cop made the 9/11 hacking claim. He alleged he was contacted by News of the World journalists who said they would pay him to retrieve the private phone records of the dead.
> 
> Now working as a private *investigator, the ex-officer claimed reporters wanted the victim&#8217;s phone numbers and details of the calls they had made and received in the days leading up to the atrocity.
> 
> A source said: &#8220;This investigator is used by a lot of journalists in America and he recently told me that he was asked to hack into the 9/11 victims&#8217; private phone data. He said that the journalists asked him to access records showing the calls that had been made to and from the mobile phones belonging to the victims and their *relatives.
> 
> &#8220;His presumption was that they wanted the information so they could hack into the *relevant voicemails, just like it has been shown they have done in the UK. The PI said he had to turn the job down. He knew how insensitive such research would be, and how bad it would look.
> 
> &#8220;The investigator said the *journalists seemed particularly interested in getting the phone records belonging to the British victims of the attacks.&#8221;
Click to expand...


See, that's why I'm suspicious about it. It's 10 years since this happened. And he remembers exactly what newspaper? An accusation that 'journalists seemed particularly interested.....' just doesn't stand up. I need far more information to accuse anyone of doing something so heinous.

And... for the record... I would say the same thing no matter which media outlet was accused.


----------



## Andaluz

California Girl said:


> Thanks for that.... I was honestly looking for the original story, the one about the mysterious 'NYC cop' who claims to have been 'besieged' by journalists.
> 
> I'm skeptical about the Mirror


You've every reason to be. It is a part of the poorly-regulated British tabloid press. Question everything you read.



> - they are in direct competition with The Sun and the NotW as was... so they have an agenda to cast doubt on News Int.


That too.


> (And, there are rumors that The Mirror has, itself, come under suspicion.)


Well, there YOU go casting rumour and hearsay, I thought that was the preserve of the Left. There's been no statement from the police that they are investigating the Mirror in relation to phone hacking. 



> This is where I have a problem.... where the hell did the story come from?


I'd guess it came from The Mirror's stringer in NYC, or a confidential informant that they have at the FBI. Of course, that's just speculation on my part.


----------



## Zona

California Girl said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually, I don't. I don't see that Fox are guilty of anything. I do get that idiots on the left want Fox to be guilty but, so far, there has not even been an allegation of any wrong doing by anyone at Fox. I do get that the left see some opportunity to destroy a media outlet that they feel threatened by.... and I find that funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lets see who gets arrested becuase of this Fox owning ass.  His ideology and practices oozes Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No one from Fox has been implicated*, named, or even a vague suggestion (except from idiots on message boards getting all hyper while totally ignoring the facts) So,Yea, do let me know when someone who works for Fox News is CHARGED. Cuz, in this country, being arrested is not a guilty verdict.... well, not to anyone except the very stupid.
Click to expand...


News flash for ya skippy.....Murdoch is the owner of fox so yes, Fox is implicated.  You see, he ran the disgraced newspaper that did what it did and HE IS THE FUCKING OWNER OF ANOTHER "NEWS" organization.  His ideologies for that news paper is what is running fox.

Damn, you will defend Murdoch to the death wont you.

Just stop being a damn hack.  We get it.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, and Gordon also claimed the Sun hacked his phone and published information about his kid's illness. Did not happen. Brown is on a crusade. No less a source....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon Brown may be many things, several of them negative, but a 'crusader' he is not, and has never been. He was not a popular PM but has never been accused of unethical behaviour. FWIW it was *not* Brown who claimed The Sun hacked his son's medical records, it was The Guardian, who retracted the claim and apologised less than 24 hours after it made it. It has taken News Intl. 8 years to admit to the extent of their poor journalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point.... we just don't know enough to make many informed judgements. Idiot hacks on the left think I'm 'defending' Mudoch. I have never defended him.... or anyone else involved.... what I have done is challenged people who repeat speculation as fact.
Click to expand...

But yet, you FALSELY claim, as a matter of fact, that Brown "is on a crusade."

Hack!


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon Brown may be many things, several of them negative, but a 'crusader' he is not, and has never been. He was not a popular PM but has never been accused of unethical behaviour. FWIW it was *not* Brown who claimed The Sun hacked his son's medical records, it was The Guardian, who retracted the claim and apologised less than 24 hours after it made it. It has taken News Intl. 8 years to admit to the extent of their poor journalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point.... we just don't know enough to make many informed judgements. Idiot hacks on the left think I'm 'defending' Mudoch. I have never defended him.... or anyone else involved.... what I have done is challenged people who repeat speculation as fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But yet, you FALSELY claim, as a matter of fact, that Brown "is on a crusade."
> 
> Hack!
Click to expand...


That's my opinion, based on his ranting and accusations towards The Sun with absolutely no evidence. 

Hack!


----------



## California Girl

Zona said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lets see who gets arrested becuase of this Fox owning ass.  His ideology and practices oozes Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one from Fox has been implicated*, named, or even a vague suggestion (except from idiots on message boards getting all hyper while totally ignoring the facts) So,Yea, do let me know when someone who works for Fox News is CHARGED. Cuz, in this country, being arrested is not a guilty verdict.... well, not to anyone except the very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News flash for ya skippy.....Murdoch is the owner of fox so yes, Fox is implicated.  You see, he ran the disgraced newspaper that did what it did and HE IS THE FUCKING OWNER OF ANOTHER "NEWS" organization.  His ideologies for that news paper is what is running fox.
> 
> Damn, you will defend Murdoch to the death wont you.
> 
> Just stop being a damn hack.  We get it.
Click to expand...




Whenever I see a post of yours I hear Cher singing 'and when I'm sad, you're a clown'. Idiot.


----------



## Andaluz

Zona said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lets see who gets arrested becuase of this Fox owning ass.  His ideology and practices oozes Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one from Fox has been implicated*, named, or even a vague suggestion (except from idiots on message boards getting all hyper while totally ignoring the facts) So,Yea, do let me know when someone who works for Fox News is CHARGED. Cuz, in this country, being arrested is not a guilty verdict.... well, not to anyone except the very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News flash for ya skippy.....Murdoch is the owner of fox so yes, Fox is implicated.  You see, he ran the disgraced newspaper that did what it did and HE IS THE FUCKING OWNER OF ANOTHER "NEWS" organization.  His ideologies for that news paper is what is running fox.
> 
> Damn, you will defend Murdoch to the death wont you.
> 
> Just stop being a damn hack.  We get it.
Click to expand...


Pointing out that common ownership does not constitute evidence of guilt by association is not defending Murdoch. I'm loving the humiliation of News Intl., but I'm not reading things into it that simply have no basis in fact or evidence. There is currently no evidence that FNC hacked into the phones of 9/11 victims. There may be some evidence to emerge, but it hasn't done so yet so... innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.... I was honestly looking for the original story, the one about the mysterious 'NYC cop' who claims to have been 'besieged' by journalists.
> 
> I'm skeptical about the Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> You've every reason to be. It is a part of the poorly-regulated British tabloid press. Question everything you read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - they are in direct competition with The Sun and the NotW as was... so they have an agenda to cast doubt on News Int.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That too.
> 
> 
> 
> (And, there are rumors that The Mirror has, itself, come under suspicion.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there YOU go casting rumour and hearsay, I thought that was the preserve of the Left. There's been no statement from the police that they are investigating the Mirror in relation to phone hacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I have a problem.... where the hell did the story come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd guess it came from The Mirror's stringer in NYC, or a confidential informant that they have at the FBI. Of course, that's just speculation on my part.
Click to expand...


I work with the British media. I know exactly what these people are like. Tabloid journalists are some of the most amoral bastards I have ever had the misfortune to meet. When I said 'rumors', I mean I've had journalists tell me... but I don't take what they say too seriously either.


----------



## Andaluz

California Girl said:


> That's my opinion, based on his ranting and accusations towards The Sun with absolutely no evidence.



Let me repeat the point. Gordon Brown did NOT accuse The Sun of hacking into his son's medical records, The Guardian did.


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one from Fox has been implicated*, named, or even a vague suggestion (except from idiots on message boards getting all hyper while totally ignoring the facts) So,Yea, do let me know when someone who works for Fox News is CHARGED. Cuz, in this country, being arrested is not a guilty verdict.... well, not to anyone except the very stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News flash for ya skippy.....Murdoch is the owner of fox so yes, Fox is implicated.  You see, he ran the disgraced newspaper that did what it did and HE IS THE FUCKING OWNER OF ANOTHER "NEWS" organization.  His ideologies for that news paper is what is running fox.
> 
> Damn, you will defend Murdoch to the death wont you.
> 
> Just stop being a damn hack.  We get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out that common ownership does not constitute evidence of guilt by association is not defending Murdoch. I'm loving the humiliation of News Intl., but I'm not reading things into it that simply have no basis in fact or evidence. There is currently no evidence that FNC hacked into the phones of 9/11 victims. There may be some evidence to emerge, but it hasn't done so yet so... innocent until proven guilty.
Click to expand...


It's pointless explaining the facts to Zona, Marc, Chrissie or the drooling hordes. They don't give a shit about the victims of 9-11, Milly Dowler's family or anything else... there is no depth to which they will not sink in the forlorn hope of silencing Fox News.


----------



## Andaluz

California Girl said:


> I work with the British media. I know exactly what these people are like. Tabloid journalists are some of the most amoral bastards I have ever had the misfortune to meet. When I said 'rumors', I mean I've had journalists tell me... but I don't take what they say too seriously either.



But you just got irate about allegations that The Sun hacked Gordon Brown's medical records, without evidence. The rumours you are passing on in your posts are precisely the same thing; allegations without any evidence to support them.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> See, that's why I'm suspicious about it. It's 10 years since this happened. And he remembers exactly what newspaper? An accusation that 'journalists seemed particularly interested.....' just doesn't stand up. I need far more information to accuse anyone of doing something so heinous.
> 
> *And... for the record... I would say the same thing no matter which media outlet was accused.*


Uhm, yeaaaah, riiiiiight. We believe you CalifornaGurl. *wink, wink* 




Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.... I was honestly looking for the original story, the one about the mysterious 'NYC cop' who claims to have been 'besieged' by journalists.
> 
> I'm skeptical about the Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> You've every reason to be. It is a part of the poorly-regulated British tabloid press. Question everything you read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - they are in direct competition with The Sun and the NotW as was... so they have an agenda to cast doubt on News Int.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That too.
> 
> 
> 
> (And, there are rumors that The Mirror has, itself, come under suspicion.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there YOU go casting rumour and hearsay, I thought that was the preserve of the Left. There's been no statement from the police that they are investigating the Mirror in relation to phone hacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I have a problem.... where the hell did the story come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd guess it came from The Mirror's stringer in NYC, or a confidential informant that they have at the FBI. Of course, that's just speculation on my part.
Click to expand...

Excellent points Anda. As you can see, CG's really only interested in defending Rupert at all costs.




California Girl said:


> *I work with the British media. I know exactly what these people are like.* Tabloid journalists are some of the most amoral bastards I have ever had the misfortune to meet. When I said 'rumors', I mean I've had journalists tell me... but I don't take what they say too seriously either.


Aha...there you go again. Positioning yourself as the expert. The go-to person. You know, the one with the inside track. On account that you work with the British Media, you know "exaclty what these people are like." You've met the arrested police officer, etc.

You know...you really a piece of work.





Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my opinion, based on his ranting and accusations towards The Sun with absolutely no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me repeat the point. Gordon Brown did NOT accuse The Sun of hacking into his son's medical records, The Guardian did.
Click to expand...

All of a sudden the dumb RW broad's falling on the sword of her opinion. When JUST before she stated it as a matter of fact.

What amazes me about that individual is how the lies just SPEW from her lips so effortlessly.

*SMH*



California Girl said:


> It's pointless explaining the facts to Zona, Marc, Chrissie or the drooling hordes. They don't give a shit about the victims of 9-11, Milly Dowler's family or anything else... there is no depth to which they will not sink in the forlorn hope of silencing Fox News.


No hack. What is CLEAR for all of us to see is you will stop at NOTHING to defend a scum like Rupert Murdoch to the hilt.



Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work with the British media. I know exactly what these people are like. Tabloid journalists are some of the most amoral bastards I have ever had the misfortune to meet. When I said 'rumors', I mean I've had journalists tell me... but I don't take what they say too seriously either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you just got irate about allegations that The Sun hacked Gordon Brown's medical records, without evidence. The rumours you are passing on in your posts are precisely the same thing; allegations without any evidence to support them.
Click to expand...

Got her!

*KA - POW!!!!!*


----------



## Chris

News Corp. has lost approximately $7 billion in value since June 1.


----------



## MarcATL

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon Brown may be many things, several of them negative, but a 'crusader' he is not, and has never been. He was not a popular PM but has never been accused of unethical behaviour. FWIW it was *not* Brown who claimed The Sun hacked his son's medical records, it was The Guardian, who retracted the claim and apologised less than 24 hours after it made it. It has taken News Intl. 8 years to admit to the extent of their poor journalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point.... we just don't know enough to make many informed judgements. Idiot hacks on the left think I'm 'defending' Mudoch. I have never defended him.... or anyone else involved.... what I have done is challenged people who repeat speculation as fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But yet, you FALSELY claim, as a matter of fact, that Brown "is on a crusade."
> 
> Hack!
Click to expand...

CaliforniaGirl neg repped me for busting her A$$ out.

CLASSIC!!!


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work with the British media. I know exactly what these people are like. Tabloid journalists are some of the most amoral bastards I have ever had the misfortune to meet. When I said 'rumors', I mean I've had journalists tell me... but I don't take what they say too seriously either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you just got irate about allegations that The Sun hacked Gordon Brown's medical records, without evidence. The rumours you are passing on in your posts are precisely the same thing; allegations without any evidence to support them.
Click to expand...


There is a significant difference between a message board comment and the media reporting something as fact when it is not. And I don't do 'irate'. Please don't tell me how I feel, it makes you look stupid.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point.... we just don't know enough to make many informed judgements. Idiot hacks on the left think I'm 'defending' Mudoch. I have never defended him.... or anyone else involved.... what I have done is challenged people who repeat speculation as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> But yet, you FALSELY claim, as a matter of fact, that Brown "is on a crusade."
> 
> Hack!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CaliforniaGirl neg repped me for busting her A$$ out.
> 
> CLASSIC!!!
Click to expand...


Liar. 

I negged you for lying.... again.


----------



## Zona

Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my opinion, based on his ranting and accusations towards The Sun with absolutely no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me repeat the point. Gordon Brown did NOT accuse The Sun of hacking into his son's medical records, The Guardian did.
Click to expand...


She is a hack.  Plain and simple.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yet, you FALSELY claim, as a matter of fact, that Brown "is on a crusade."
> 
> Hack!
> 
> 
> 
> CaliforniaGirl neg repped me for busting her A$$ out.
> 
> CLASSIC!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> I negged you for lying.... again.
Click to expand...


You are one of the biggest cotton-pickin' LIARS on this board.

You stated as a matter of fact that "Gordon is on a crusade"

It's plain and clear as day in black and white for all to see.

Stop LYING!!!


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> CaliforniaGirl neg repped me for busting her A$$ out.
> 
> CLASSIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> I negged you for lying.... again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the biggest cotton-pickin' LIARS on this board.
> 
> You stated as a matter of fact that "Gordon is on a crusade"
> 
> It's plain and clear as day in black and white for all to see.
> 
> Stop LYING!!!
Click to expand...


What are you blabbering on about now? 

I negged you because you lie.... constantly. 

I haven't denied that comment about Brown, idiot boy.


----------



## California Girl

Zona said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my opinion, based on his ranting and accusations towards The Sun with absolutely no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me repeat the point. Gordon Brown did NOT accuse The Sun of hacking into his son's medical records, The Guardian did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is a hack.  Plain and simple.
Click to expand...


You are an idiot. Plain and simple.


----------



## Dot Com

The necessity for CG to be posting on this thread is analogous to a fish needing to ride a bike. It's unnecessary  . Just sayin...


----------



## Dot Com

The plot thickens. The Federal investigative service in the U.S. is also being considered inre: phone-hacking in the U.S.
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0711/58904.html


> *New York Republican Pete King is calling on the FBI to investigate* whether Rupert Murdoch&#8217;s News Corporation hacked into the voicemail accounts of Sept. 11 victims, calling the allegations of the scandal &#8220;disgraceful.&#8221;




BBC News - John Yates quits Met Police amid phone-hacking scandal


> The resignation of Sir Paul, the most senior policeman in Britain, came after he faced criticism for the Met's recruitment of Mr Wallis as a PR consultant.
> 
> Mr Wallis, a former NoW deputy editor, was arrested and released on bail on Thursday on suspicion of conspiring to intercept communications.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> I negged you for lying.... again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the biggest cotton-pickin' LIARS on this board.
> 
> You stated as a matter of fact that "Gordon is on a crusade"
> 
> It's plain and clear as day in black and white for all to see.
> 
> Stop LYING!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you blabbering on about now?
> 
> I negged you because you lie.... constantly.
> 
> I haven't denied that comment about Brown, idiot boy.
Click to expand...

So are you now lying about me stating that you stated that "Gordon is on a crusade" as a matter of fact?

Is that it...liar?


----------



## MarcATL

Guess how the FOX peanut gallery is "reporting" on this international scandal?

Fox & Friends Covers News Corp. Scandal ... By Complaining About Media "Piling On" | Media Matters for America

The SOB's are claiming that the media is "piling" on Murdoch.

I mean....how effing retarded can you get?

*BWAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!*


----------



## Zona

Dot Com said:


> The necessity for CG to be posting on this thread is analogous to a fish needing to ride a bike. It's unnecessary  . Just sayin...



Like birth control and bristol palin.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the biggest cotton-pickin' LIARS on this board.
> 
> You stated as a matter of fact that "Gordon is on a crusade"
> 
> It's plain and clear as day in black and white for all to see.
> 
> Stop LYING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you blabbering on about now?
> 
> I negged you because you lie.... constantly.
> 
> I haven't denied that comment about Brown, idiot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you now lying about me stating that you stated that "Gordon is on a crusade" as a matter of fact?
> 
> Is that it...liar?
Click to expand...


Oh, so you can state any old shit as 'fact' and I can't? 

Double that standard! Stat!


----------



## MarcATL

That's what I thought.

Weasel out of it. Liar.


----------



## California Girl

Ruh oh. The guy who kicked this all off.... dead.

BBC News - NoW &#039;whistleblower&#039; Sean Hoare is found dead



> Former News of the World journalist Sean Hoare has been found dead at his home in Watford.
> 
> He told the New York Times the practice of phone hacking was far more extensive than the newspaper acknowledged when police first investigated the case.
> 
> Hertfordshire Police said the body of a man was found at an address in Langley Road, Watford, on Monday morning.
> 
> A police spokesman said the death was currently being treated as unexplained but was not thought to be suspicious.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> Ruh oh. The guy who kicked this all off.... dead.
> 
> BBC News - NoW 'whistleblower' Sean Hoare is found dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former News of the World journalist Sean Hoare has been found dead at his home in Watford.
> 
> He told the New York Times the practice of phone hacking was far more extensive than the newspaper acknowledged when police first investigated the case.
> 
> Hertfordshire Police said the body of a man was found at an address in Langley Road, Watford, on Monday morning.
> 
> A police spokesman said the death was currently being treated as unexplained but was not thought to be suspicious.
Click to expand...


*tap, tap, tap*

Pssssssst....rabid RW nutjob hack.

You're a day late and a dollar short...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/175961-breaking-news-uk-hacking-whistleblower-found-dead.html


----------



## Dot Com

Cameron calling for another emergence Session: Britain Phone Hacking Scandal: Two Top Police Officers Resign, Prime Minister David Cameron Calls For Emergency Session Of Parliament


----------



## Andaluz

California Girl said:


> Ruh oh. The guy who kicked this all off.... dead.
> 
> BBC News - NoW 'whistleblower' Sean Hoare is found dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former News of the World journalist Sean Hoare has been found dead at his home in Watford.
> 
> He told the New York Times the practice of phone hacking was far more extensive than the newspaper acknowledged when police first investigated the case.
> 
> Hertfordshire Police said the body of a man was found at an address in Langley Road, Watford, on Monday morning.
> 
> A police spokesman said the death was currently being treated as unexplained but was not thought to be suspicious.
Click to expand...


As you'd see from reading the piece, he was NOT the person who 'kicked this all off'. He was the one who implicated Andy Coulson (former NotW editor and former Downing Street Dir. of Comms.) in the hacking activities of the newsroom. Two very different roles in this ongoing situation. As with David Kelly, the civil servant at the centre of the Iraq WMD scandal, it is proof that some people sucked into these issues are going to suffer from the stress and ruthlessness of this media-political shitstorm.


----------



## California Girl

Andaluz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruh oh. The guy who kicked this all off.... dead.
> 
> BBC News - NoW 'whistleblower' Sean Hoare is found dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former News of the World journalist Sean Hoare has been found dead at his home in Watford.
> 
> He told the New York Times the practice of phone hacking was far more extensive than the newspaper acknowledged when police first investigated the case.
> 
> Hertfordshire Police said the body of a man was found at an address in Langley Road, Watford, on Monday morning.
> 
> A police spokesman said the death was currently being treated as unexplained but was not thought to be suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you'd see from reading the piece, he was NOT the person who 'kicked this all off'. He was the one who implicated Andy Coulson (former NotW editor and former Downing Street Dir. of Comms.) in the hacking activities of the newsroom. Two very different roles in this ongoing situation. As with David Kelly, the civil servant at the centre of the Iraq WMD scandal, it is proof that some people sucked into these issues are going to suffer from the stress and ruthlessness of this media-political shitstorm.
Click to expand...


Yep. You're right. And to think.... it's gonna get worse before it gets better.


----------



## MarcATL

FOX watchers, what's O'Reilly, Hannity and/or Greta saying about this bombastic scandal?

Hmmmmm.....!?!?!?!?


----------



## Dot Com

I just heard on the Radio that Rebekka had tossed some computers in the trash behind her apt which were recovered. 
Computer found near Rebekah Brooks' home - Reid J. Epstein - POLITICO.com


----------



## Zona

This just looks bad for everything Murdoch (including HIS company, fox.)  

Perhaps America will make him give up his citizenship and make him an aussie again..?  Dont know the law on that one.  Personally, I hope they kick that fucking immigrant out of OUR country.  I wonder if Fox will help the other big owner of fox, the muslim, become an American citizen as well..

Fucking immigrants.


----------



## MarcATL

Dot Com said:


> I just heard on the Radio that Rebekka had tossed some computers in the trash behind her apt which were recovered.
> Computer found near Rebekah Brooks' home - Reid J. Epstein - POLITICO.com


----------



## roth30

LulzSec have hacked The Sun website say they have emails etc. They say they are going to release a press statement tomorrow.


----------



## Dot Com

Wonder how long it'll take for the Koch Bros to set up a TV station?

Murdoch's legal, financial woes escalate - Business - US business - Media biz - msnbc.com


----------



## MarcATL

Dot Com said:


> Wonder how long it'll take for the Koch Bros to set up a TV station?
> 
> Murdoch's legal, financial woes escalate - Business - US business - Media biz - msnbc.com


----------



## Chris

The spokesman&#8217;s account, given to the Guardian, had a friend of Charlie Brooks returning the bag to the Brooks home but left it in the wrong place in their garage.

&#8220;Charlie has a bag which contains a laptop and papers which were private to him,&#8221; the spokesman said. &#8220;They were nothing to do with Rebekah or the [phone-hacking] case.&#8221;

The spokesman said a cleaning person found the misplaced bag and put it in the garbage, where a security guard found it and called police.

Police, the Guardian said, are now examining closed-circuit video to try and determine who placed the bag in the garbage.

Computer found near Rebekah Brooks' home - Reid J. Epstein - POLITICO.com

I know my cleaning person always throws out the laptops.


----------



## Dot Com

here's a pictorial tribute now that the empire is crumbling: The Rise Of Rupert Murdoch's Empire - In Pictures


----------



## Colin

Zona said:


> Fucking immigrants.



So, you don't come from immigrant stock?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Colin said:


> So, you don't come from immigrant stock?



Zona comes from mentally challenged squirrel stock.


----------



## California Girl

I don't know if any of you can watch the live feed of the Select Committee hearings with James and Rupert Murdoch, but.... man, they have some dumb schmucks on that panel. Seems to me they are asking some seriously ill thought out questions.

Example: Context: Rupert Murdoch had a meeting at 10 Downing St with the Prime Minster. Mr Murdoch used the 'back door'. One of the members asked Rupert Murdoch why he used the back door. He responded that he was asked to. So the committee member asked him why he was asked to use the back door. How the hell would he know why? And what the hell is the importance of what door he used? There's serious shit and wrong doing and they're asking him which door he used. Good grief.


----------



## California Girl

Some guy just crashed the Select Committee meeting and attacked Rupert Murdoch. Sad bastard. Gotta love Mrs Murdoch, she slapped the guy. Funny shit.. 

One person has been arrested. A 'Comedian', Jonnie Marbles. He attempted to 'pie' Murdoch. Pathetic individual.


----------



## California Girl

Update:

James Murdoch states that they have no evidence whatsoever that anyone employed by or contracted by any NewsCorp company has hacked or investigated the possibility of hacking the phones of the victims or families of victims of 9-11.


----------



## Dot Com

Here's a link to a feed if you want to witness the downfall 
BBC News - Murdochs grilled by MPs


----------



## Dot Com

Here's Cspan's feed w/ video: Live Video - C-SPAN3 | C-SPAN


----------



## California Girl

Dot Com said:


> Here's a link to a feed if you want to witness the downfall
> BBC News - Murdochs grilled by MPs



Hardly a 'downfall'. Is that why you're ?


----------



## Dot Com

Dot Com said:


> Here's Cspan's feed w/ video: Live Video - C-SPAN3 | C-SPAN



Rebekah's testifying now


----------



## California Girl

Rebekah referred to Operation Motorman, a police investigation which raided the office of a private investigator. That raid produced documentation to widespread use of newspapers contracting private investigators. 

From that information, a list was produced of which media were paying for private investigators.

The list itself was published only by the BBC, and I can't find the link to the actual list, however....



> The table was headed by the Daily Mail, which paid for 952 pieces of information, ordered by 58 of its staff.
> Next came the Sunday People, the Daily Mirror, the Mail on Sunday and the News of the World. The BBC published the list at the time, but few newspapers did, perhaps not surprisingly.
> The Daily Mail's publisher dismissed the findings as "utterly meaningless", saying: "Associated Newspapers, in common with all newspapers and broadcasters - and many other organisations, including lawyers - use search agencies to obtain information entirely legitimately from a range of public sources."
> Acquiring some personal information, in some ways, can be legal if used in the public interest.
> It can be a legitimate technique of investigative journalism and curtailing that power could infringe the freedom of the press.
> The Observer and Sunday Times both appeared in the Information Commissioner's league table, not just tabloids.



BBC News - News of the World apology &#039;opens legal can of worms&#039;


----------



## Dot Com

Oh come on 
BBC News - Phone hacking: &#039;Humbled&#039; Murdoch rejects blame


> Rupert Murdoch tells MPs he cannot be held responsible for phone hacking, but was let down by "people I trusted" in a day of drama at a parliamentary select committee.


----------



## roth30

California Girl said:


> I don't know if any of you can watch the live feed of the Select Committee hearings with James and Rupert Murdoch, but.... man, they have some dumb schmucks on that panel. Seems to me they are asking some seriously ill thought out questions.
> 
> Example: Context: Rupert Murdoch had a meeting at 10 Downing St with the Prime Minster. Mr Murdoch used the 'back door'. One of the members asked Rupert Murdoch why he used the back door. He responded that he was asked to. So the committee member asked him why he was asked to use the back door. How the hell would he know why? And what the hell is the importance of what door he used? There's serious shit and wrong doing and they're asking him which door he used. Good grief.




Thats all party politics some are calling for Cameron to step down. Cameron's having a rough time over Coulson and his links with the phone hacking. Plus also his links with Murdoch and Brooks. Hes had to publish all his meetings with them so guess the question was to trap Cameron. So when he said the back door that does not look good as looks like Cameron was trying to hide the meeting.


----------



## California Girl

roth30 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if any of you can watch the live feed of the Select Committee hearings with James and Rupert Murdoch, but.... man, they have some dumb schmucks on that panel. Seems to me they are asking some seriously ill thought out questions.
> 
> Example: Context: Rupert Murdoch had a meeting at 10 Downing St with the Prime Minster. Mr Murdoch used the 'back door'. One of the members asked Rupert Murdoch why he used the back door. He responded that he was asked to. So the committee member asked him why he was asked to use the back door. How the hell would he know why? And what the hell is the importance of what door he used? There's serious shit and wrong doing and they're asking him which door he used. Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all party politics some are calling for Cameron to step down. Cameron's having a rough time over Coulson and his links with the phone hacking. Plus also his links with Murdoch and Brooks. Hes had to publish all his meetings with them so guess the question was to trap Cameron. So when he said the back door that does not look good as looks like Cameron was trying to hide the meeting.
Click to expand...


Oh, ok. That makes sense. I just wish they'd focus on the actual law breaking instead of 'gotcha' moments with politicians. It's not like Labour have no ties to News Int.


----------



## Colin

roth30 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if any of you can watch the live feed of the Select Committee hearings with James and Rupert Murdoch, but.... man, they have some dumb schmucks on that panel. Seems to me they are asking some seriously ill thought out questions.
> 
> Example: Context: Rupert Murdoch had a meeting at 10 Downing St with the Prime Minster. Mr Murdoch used the 'back door'. One of the members asked Rupert Murdoch why he used the back door. He responded that he was asked to. So the committee member asked him why he was asked to use the back door. How the hell would he know why? And what the hell is the importance of what door he used? There's serious shit and wrong doing and they're asking him which door he used. Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all party politics some are calling for Cameron to step down. Cameron's having a rough time over Coulson and his links with the phone hacking. Plus also his links with Murdoch and Brooks. Hes had to publish all his meetings with them so guess the question was to trap Cameron. So when he said the back door that does not look good as looks like Cameron was trying to hide the meeting.
Click to expand...


Yeh, but when Brooks was asked about her visits to number ten, she said they were mostly with Labour prime ministers!  Another thing this whole situation will confirm is that politicians are even more devious, dishonest and self centred than journos.


----------



## roth30

I cant wait to find out whats in the email folder. We have heard so much about it and from what people are saying that where the real crimes are. 

from BBC live feeds

June Kelly Home Affairs correspondent A senior lawyer has told the Home Affairs Select Committee that material which News International handed over to the police last month contained evidence of serious criminal offences. After Scotland Yard received the file they launched Operation Elvedon - the investigation into alleged corrupt payments to police officers. It is running in conjunction with the inquiry into phone hacking. The top QC, Lord Macdonald of River Glaven, (the former Director of Public Prosecutions) was employed by News Corporation to examine the material. He said that when he told the board what was in the file they were stunned and shocked.

I think this is what Brooks might have been referring to when she said they was worst to come.


----------



## Chris

I was trying to explain this story to a friend of mine today and it took about 20 minutes.

There are so many twists and turns so far, and this is only the beginning.

Watching Murdoch lie to Parliament was pretty pathetic.

I wonder if lying to Parliament is a crime?


----------



## California Girl

roth30 said:


> I cant wait to find out whats in the email folder. We have heard so much about it and from what people are saying that where the real crimes are.
> 
> from BBC live feeds
> 
> June Kelly Home Affairs correspondent A senior lawyer has told the Home Affairs Select Committee that material which News International handed over to the police last month contained evidence of serious criminal offences. After Scotland Yard received the file they launched Operation Elvedon - the investigation into alleged corrupt payments to police officers. It is running in conjunction with the inquiry into phone hacking. The top QC, Lord Macdonald of River Glaven, (the former Director of Public Prosecutions) was employed by News Corporation to examine the material. He said that when he told the board what was in the file they were stunned and shocked.
> 
> I think this is what Brooks might have been referring to when she said they was worst to come.



Could well be.


----------



## Dot Com

Chris said:


> I was trying to explain this story to a friend of mine today and it took about 20 minutes.
> 
> There are so many twists and turns so far, and this is only the beginning.
> 
> Watching Murdoch lie to Parliament was pretty pathetic.
> 
> I wonder if lying to Parliament is a crime?


That's a good question.


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> I was trying to explain this story to a friend of mine today and it took about 20 minutes.
> 
> There are so many twists and turns so far, and this is only the beginning.
> 
> Watching Murdoch lie to Parliament was pretty pathetic.
> 
> I wonder if lying to Parliament is a crime?



You have proof of any lies? Or is it just that you didn't believe what they said. Cuz there were two of them there. And Rupert Murdoch didn't actually speak that much.


----------



## roth30

Chris said:


> I was trying to explain this story to a friend of mine today and it took about 20 minutes.
> 
> There are so many twists and turns so far, and this is only the beginning.
> 
> Watching Murdoch lie to Parliament was pretty pathetic.
> 
> I wonder if lying to Parliament is a crime?



Well its a crime against Parliament . It would be up to the speaker or members to debate it to see if a crime was committed.


----------



## Colin

Chris said:


> I was trying to explain this story to a friend of mine today and it took about 20 minutes.
> 
> There are so many twists and turns so far, and this is only the beginning.
> 
> Watching Murdoch lie to Parliament was pretty pathetic.
> 
> I wonder if lying to Parliament is a crime?



Judge and jury now, are you?


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to explain this story to a friend of mine today and it took about 20 minutes.
> 
> There are so many twists and turns so far, and this is only the beginning.
> 
> Watching Murdoch lie to Parliament was pretty pathetic.
> 
> I wonder if lying to Parliament is a crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge and jury now, are you?
Click to expand...


Apparently.


----------



## roth30

California Girl said:


> roth30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to find out whats in the email folder. We have heard so much about it and from what people are saying that where the real crimes are.
> 
> from BBC live feeds
> 
> June Kelly Home Affairs correspondent A senior lawyer has told the Home Affairs Select Committee that material which News International handed over to the police last month contained evidence of serious criminal offences. After Scotland Yard received the file they launched Operation Elvedon - the investigation into alleged corrupt payments to police officers. It is running in conjunction with the inquiry into phone hacking. The top QC, Lord Macdonald of River Glaven, (the former Director of Public Prosecutions) was employed by News Corporation to examine the material. He said that when he told the board what was in the file they were stunned and shocked.
> 
> I think this is what Brooks might have been referring to when she said they was worst to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could well be.
Click to expand...


If they are found to have bribed police would this break the US foreign corruption laws.
Iam not up on US law.


----------



## Uncensored2008

roth30 said:


> If they are found to have bribed police would this break the US foreign corruption laws.
> Iam not up on US law.



I think they would have to establish that a US Interest was directly involved. If NotW bribed them, I doubt it would be actionable. I think they would have to establish that News Corp did the bribing - which won't happen.


----------



## California Girl

roth30 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roth30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to find out whats in the email folder. We have heard so much about it and from what people are saying that where the real crimes are.
> 
> from BBC live feeds
> 
> June Kelly Home Affairs correspondent A senior lawyer has told the Home Affairs Select Committee that material which News International handed over to the police last month contained evidence of serious criminal offences. After Scotland Yard received the file they launched Operation Elvedon - the investigation into alleged corrupt payments to police officers. It is running in conjunction with the inquiry into phone hacking. The top QC, Lord Macdonald of River Glaven, (the former Director of Public Prosecutions) was employed by News Corporation to examine the material. He said that when he told the board what was in the file they were stunned and shocked.
> 
> I think this is what Brooks might have been referring to when she said they was worst to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could well be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are found to have bribed police would this break the US foreign corruption laws.
> Iam not up on US law.
Click to expand...


Yea, it is illegal in the US to bribe foreign officials and that includes police.


----------



## California Girl

Uncensored2008 said:


> roth30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are found to have bribed police would this break the US foreign corruption laws.
> Iam not up on US law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would have to establish that a US Interest was directly involved. If NotW bribed them, I doubt it would be actionable. I think they would have to establish that News Corp did the bribing - which won't happen.
Click to expand...


If it could be proved that James or Rupert Murdoch knew of the payments to UK police officers, they could be charged. Whether they'd be convicted is a whole different game. 

News Corps shares went up today.


----------



## Uncensored2008

California Girl said:


> If it could be proved that James or Rupert Murdoch knew of the payments to UK police officers, they could be charged.



That's a big "if." There is less than 1% chance that either of them would know - even if it did happen. There is about 0% chance that it could be proven that they knew.


----------



## Chris

Uncensored2008 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it could be proved that James or Rupert Murdoch knew of the payments to UK police officers, they could be charged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a big "if." There is less than 1% chance that either of them would know - even if it did happen. There is about 0% chance that it could be proven that they knew.
Click to expand...


Want to bet?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> Want to bet?



Look, you're a hack. You have a fantasy of Fox being shut down. You spout absurdities due to your idiotic partisanship. You have nothing rational to add to this.

Let the adults talk.


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it could be proved that James or Rupert Murdoch knew of the payments to UK police officers, they could be charged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a big "if." There is less than 1% chance that either of them would know - even if it did happen. There is about 0% chance that it could be proven that they knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to bet?
Click to expand...


He's right. The chances of actually proving that they knew is zip. They are not stupid people.... no matter what you think. 

Neither of them were directly responsible for NotW, that would be Rebekah Brooks. And it is her neck that's on the line legally. 

So far, neither Murdoch has been 'asked' to attend a police interview.


----------



## Dot Com

Uncensored2008 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you're a hack. You have a fantasy of Fox being shut down. You spout absurdities due to your idiotic partisanship. You have nothing rational to add to this.
> 
> Let the adults talk.
Click to expand...


NEWSFLASH!!! He started the thread   You're the visitor here.


----------



## theliq

Yes Colin,but you must admit that Rupie looked more like a dotty 80 year old than a man who had a grasp of things.....I think James did a pretty good job considering....but the questioning was fairly weak by the committee....it was a case in the end of the Murdochs playing the 3 monkeys,they were well versed and played their part well.

Watching them made me wonder,how on earth could these two run such a global empire but then they were skirting the truth and facts in most part...clever boys they are.What Colin is your analysis of the debate as you see it.I'd be interested to know....Best Regards steve


Colin said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to explain this story to a friend of mine today and it took about 20 minutes.
> 
> There are so many twists and turns so far, and this is only the beginning.
> 
> Watching Murdoch lie to Parliament was pretty pathetic.
> 
> I wonder if lying to Parliament is a crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge and jury now, are you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris

Uncensored2008 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you're a hack. You have a fantasy of Fox being shut down. You spout absurdities due to your idiotic partisanship. You have nothing rational to add to this.
> 
> Let the adults talk.
Click to expand...


So I guess you are too afraid to back up what you are saying.


----------



## Chris

Murdoch said today was the most humble day of his life.

I guess that's why he got some Humble Pie in the face.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## MarcATL

Dot Com said:


>



CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## Dr Grump

I doubt Murdoch did know...not his style....


----------



## Dot Com

Dr Grump said:


> I doubt Murdoch did know...not his style....



yeah. 'Plausible deniability' just like Reagan in Iran- Contra  He's still ultimately responsible, IMHO, as its his company.


----------



## Chris

Dot Com said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Murdoch did know...not his style....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. 'Plausible deniability' just like Reagan in Iran- Contra  He's still ultimately responsible, IMHO, as its his company.
Click to expand...


It reminded me of Reagan lying about Iran Contra.

"Well, I simple don't remember."

They paid out millions in hush money.

You can't tell me Murdoch didn't know where every PENNY went.

Somebody will turn and implicate the Murdochs.

Maybe Rebekah.


----------



## freedombecki

I just don't get it why people are so fixed on this tabloid tale. zzzzzz


----------



## Dot Com

Chris said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Murdoch did know...not his style....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. 'Plausible deniability' just like Reagan in Iran- Contra  He's still ultimately responsible, IMHO, as its his company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It reminded me of Reagan lying about Iran Contra.
> 
> "Well, I simple don't remember."
> 
> They paid out millions in hush money.
> 
> You can't tell me Murdoch didn't know where every PENNY went.
> 
> Somebody will turn and implicate the Murdochs.
> 
> Maybe Rebekah.
Click to expand...


I did not think of that. Yeah. That amount of money just isn't handed-out by someone like Murdoch w/o close scrutiny to the amounts.  Good point.


----------



## Chris

freedombecki said:


> I just don't get it why people are so fixed on this tabloid tale. zzzzzz



That's because you are from Texas.

Billionaire media empire on the verge of collapse because of wiretapping, police payoffs, and government official blackmail at the highest levels of government including prime ministers from both parties?

Nothing to see here....move along.....


----------



## Colin

Chris said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it why people are so fixed on this tabloid tale. zzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are from Texas.
> 
> Billionaire media empire on the verge of collapse because of wiretapping, police payoffs, and government official blackmail at the highest levels of government including prime ministers from both parties?
> 
> Nothing to see here....move along.....
Click to expand...


On the verge of collapse?  How naive you are!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it why people are so fixed on this tabloid tale. zzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are from Texas.
> 
> Billionaire media empire on the verge of collapse because of wiretapping, police payoffs, and government official blackmail at the highest levels of government including prime ministers from both parties?
> 
> Nothing to see here....move along.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the verge of collapse?  How naive you are!
Click to expand...


Liberal Logic at its finest. 

Personally, I think it's unlikely that either James or Rupert knew what was going on. They're both far too high up the food chain, neither had a day to day eye on the running of NotW, that was Brooks. 

She played her 'poor little me' role quite well yesterday.... no team of lawyers, no make up, the 'sleepless' look down to a tee. Classic. Clashes somewhat with her reputation as a ball breaker CEO who cared more about power than professionalism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dot Com said:


> NEWSFLASH!!! He started the thread   You're the visitor here.



You think that's the way it works, Scheißmaus?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> So I guess you are too afraid to back up what you are saying.



Fox isn't going anywhere - you are a delusional hack.

Simple as that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dot Com said:


> yeah. 'Plausible deniability' just like Reagan in Iran- Contra  He's still ultimately responsible, IMHO, as its his company.



Since you're never held a job, you don't comprehend that the Chairman of the Board doesn't get involved in day to day operations; Scheiß Maus.


----------



## Uncensored2008

freedombecki said:


> I just don't get it why people are so fixed on this tabloid tale. zzzzzz



The moron partisans are having a wet dream that they can silence Fox, that's all there is to it.


----------



## California Girl

Chris said:


> Murdoch said today was the most humble day of his life.
> 
> I guess that's why he got some Humble Pie in the face.



Decent human beings would call that assault on him a disgrace. He's over 80, for goodness sake. You think it's ok to physically assault someone just because you dislike who he is? Freak.


----------



## California Girl

Uncensored2008 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it why people are so fixed on this tabloid tale. zzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moron partisans are having a wet dream that they can silence Fox, that's all there is to it.
Click to expand...


You're right there... for Americans, this should be of no real interest. For the British, however, it's a  Biden....  a big fucking deal. 

This isn't about News Int being unique in illegal practices. This is about tabloid journalists from across the spectrum of organisations breaking the law to get a 'story'.


----------



## Uncensored2008

California Girl said:


> You're right there... for Americans, this should be of no real interest. For the British, however, it's a  Biden....  a big fucking deal.
> 
> This isn't about News Int being unique in illegal practices. This is about tabloid journalists from across the spectrum of organisations breaking the law to get a 'story'.



It's a big deal, and the guilty should go to jail - I've held this position all along.  It just has nothing to do with Fox. Murdoch will suffer financially - but he had no involvement. Corporate Chairmen simply don't go out on the street and bribe sources - regardless of what hack partisan nutjobs like Chris claim.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Uncensored2008 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it why people are so fixed on this tabloid tale. zzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moron partisans are having a wet dream that they can silence Fox, that's all there is to it.
Click to expand...


Jon Stewart slam dunked the above baloney last night showing the difference between Foxnews covering this and Foxnews going hysterical over the NPR 'scandals'.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Murdoch's son looks like the kid from 'Sling Blade'.


----------



## WillowTree

Dot Com said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Murdoch did know...not his style....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. 'Plausible deniability' just like Reagan in Iran- Contra  He's still ultimately responsible, IMHO, as its his company.
Click to expand...


This is such good news that you realize this. Now when Fast and Furious goes down we can hold Obama and Holder responsible and you won't bitch about it will you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

NYcarbineer said:


> Jon Stewart slam dunked the above baloney last night showing the difference between Foxnews covering this and Foxnews going hysterical over the NPR 'scandals'.



Thankfully, Jon Stewart has an audience of drooling, partisan hacks. With the average IQ of a "Daily Show" viewer hoovering in the low 70's, none grasped that NPR is domestic, US Press - paid for by the tax payer - whereas NotW was a British Tabloid that never received a dime from US Taxpayers.

BUT this is why Stewart viewers turn to a comedian for their news - because they're fucking stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NYcarbineer said:


> Murdoch's son looks like the kid from 'Sling Blade'.



And he pulls the wings off of kittens!


----------



## Dot Com

Here's one, of many reasons, I'm interested 

News Corp



> News Corp&#8217;s number-two shareholder funded &#8216;terror mosque&#8217; planner


----------



## toxicmedia

Uncensored2008 said:


> BUT this is why Stewart viewers turn to a comedian for their news - because they're fucking stupid.


I don't think you really believe that Stewart's audience is any stupider than Rush's audience do you? People turn to Stewart for the same reason people turn to Rush...because he gives them their moral outrage fix. Feeling like you're right, and the other guys are evil, is a vey addicitve endorphin rush, especially when you feel like people agree with you.

Being made furious enough to impune and entire audience of people you don't know, for what they believe, should be kind of a red flag for anyone who values logic, critical thinking, or just plain common sense. There is brilliance and stupidity on both sides.


----------



## Chris

Uncensored2008 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Stewart slam dunked the above baloney last night showing the difference between Foxnews covering this and Foxnews going hysterical over the NPR 'scandals'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, Jon Stewart has an audience of drooling, partisan hacks. With the average IQ of a "Daily Show" viewer hoovering in the low 70's, none grasped that NPR is domestic, US Press - paid for by the tax payer - whereas NotW was a British Tabloid that never received a dime from US Taxpayers.
> 
> BUT this is why Stewart viewers turn to a comedian for their news - because they're fucking stupid.
Click to expand...


The reason why there are no right wing comedians is because comedy requires an element of truth.


----------



## Dot Com

Chris said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Stewart slam dunked the above baloney last night showing the difference between Foxnews covering this and Foxnews going hysterical over the NPR 'scandals'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, Jon Stewart has an audience of drooling, partisan hacks. With the average IQ of a "Daily Show" viewer hoovering in the low 70's, none grasped that NPR is domestic, US Press - paid for by the tax payer - whereas NotW was a British Tabloid that never received a dime from US Taxpayers.
> 
> BUT this is why Stewart viewers turn to a comedian for their news - because they're fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason why there are no right wing comedians is because comedy requires an element of truth.
Click to expand...

True. Thats why they can't pull-off satire like this:


----------



## theliq

Your photo is the BEST on here,pity the poor photographer though...steve


Toro said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was never determined how long Dowler was alive after being abducted but the tabloid's actions reportedly came in the days right after her disappearance. Police realized some messages had been deleted, giving them and Milly's parents false hope that she was still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appalling beyond words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is absolutely appalling.
> 
> Murdoch has shut this piece of shit down.
Click to expand...


----------



## MarcATL

Dot Com said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, Jon Stewart has an audience of drooling, partisan hacks. With the average IQ of a "Daily Show" viewer hoovering in the low 70's, none grasped that NPR is domestic, US Press - paid for by the tax payer - whereas NotW was a British Tabloid that never received a dime from US Taxpayers.
> 
> BUT this is why Stewart viewers turn to a comedian for their news - because they're fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why there are no right wing comedians is because comedy requires an element of truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Thats why they can't pull-off satire like this:
Click to expand...


True...so true!


----------



## Colin

Well, I've seen it all now. How partisan hacks of USMB can turn even comedians and satirists into juvenile arguments about left and right. Next, you'll be arguing about whether a republican's turd smells worse than a dem's turd.

You people are truly pathetic!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> The reason why there are no right wing comedians is because comedy requires an element of truth.



The reason that you're a leftist is that you're mentally retarded.

Glenn Beck Comedy Tour Announced

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pXyne7CP60]&#x202a;Ann Coulter perfectly explains Jon Stewart&#39;s audience&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> True...so true!



Besides, Republicans pull the wings off of kittens.....


----------



## paperview

Uncensored2008 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why there are no right wing comedians is because comedy requires an element of truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that you're a leftist is that you're mentally retarded.
> 
> Glenn Beck Comedy Tour Announced
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pXyne7CP60"]&#x202a;Ann Coulter perfectly explains Jon Stewart's audience&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Well that was pretty stupid.

No, I & many other liberals like me who like Jon Stewart don't think  we are well informed "_because we listen to Jon Stewart_" -- Some of us  happen to be high consumers of news,  information and history - all  forms of it, left, right & center, and follow politics intently.  

 We don't just get our news from the propaganda outlet knows as Fox and  Murdoch & Co. - as many on the right seem to be proud
...as if saying  "_I only watch Fox_" is a badge of purity.

 We find Stewart funny because, as a comedian, he refines the topic to  it's bare edge bones, and with witticism, satire and humor, draws out  the raw meat that cuts with precision and much deeper than any singular  editorial, or slanted or otherwise news story - which we already know  about - that's why it's so funny.

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Humor  is, I think, the subtlest and chanciest of literary forms.  It is  surely not accidental that there are a thousand novelists, essayists,  poets or journalists for each humorist.  It is a long, long time between  James Thurbers.  ~Leo Rosten [/FONT]


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> Besides, Republicans pull the wings off of kittens.....



It's true.  They're real scumbags and good at it, too.  You seen any kittens with wings lately?


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> Well that was pretty stupid.



Chris is generally pretty stupid. No right wing comedians? Dennis Miller should slap the simpering moron...



> No, I & many other liberals like me who like Jon Stewart don't think  we are well informed "_because we listen to Jon Stewart_"



I doubt you are a liberal - chances are you are an anti-liberty leftist - the audience that Stewart pulls.

{Television ratings from 2008 show that the program generally has 1.45 to 1.6 million viewers nightly, a high figure for cable television.[85] In demographic terms, the viewership is skewed to a relatively young and well educated audience compared to traditional news shows. A 2004 Nielsen Media Research study commissioned by Comedy Central put the median age at 35. During the 2004 U.S. presidential election, the show received more male viewers in the 1834 year old age demographic than Nightline, Meet the Press, Hannity & Colmes and all of the evening news broadcasts.[86] Because of this, commentators such as Howard Dean and Ted Koppel posit that Stewart serves as a real source of news for young people, regardless of his intentions.[87][88]}

The Daily Show - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Can we agree that leftists in general are pretty stupid? So we see that many if not most leftists, turn to a comedian for their news - hey, you vote for clowns, might as well be informed by a comic!


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> It's true.  They're real scumbags and good at it, too.  You seen any kittens with wings lately?



Yeah, you've got a mind like a steel trap...


ROFL

Never change, Konrad....


----------

